#edubuntu 2006-05-15
<LaserJock> what would that look like in the menu?
<ogra> it would cut down a normal users menu to the minimal set of default apps, plus the ones from the metapackage 
<LaserJock> so more or less a custom menu depending on what metapackage is installed?
<ogra> probably based on the groups the user is assigned to
<ogra> i'd depend on more criteria 
<ogra> i.e. groups *and* metapackages
<LaserJock> oh, so also depending on what group the user is assigned to
<ogra> so you can heve a subset for certain users
<ogra> *have
<LaserJock> heh, well hopefully all the work we put into getting .desktop files for science apps will help
<ogra> it should all work xdg based indeed
<ogra> so yes, the work on the .desktop files is essential :)
<LaserJock> has Debian done anything to move that way? or are they content with the Debian menu system?
<ogra> they are also leaning towards xdg 
<LaserJock> well, we put in ~ 40 .desktop files for science apps in Dapper
<ogra> i think the debian menus will even move to xdg at some point
<ogra> cool
<LaserJock> it was annoying me that apps weren't showing up in the menu, they still aren't categorized very well (split somwhere between Education and Other)
<ogra> what does the xdg spec say ? does it allow maths, physics, biology submenus ?
<LaserJock> it is somewhat hard to figure out
<LaserJock> it says that those are all valid Categories
<LaserJock> but it suggests putting Education in also
<ogra> fine then :)
<LaserJock> but then you get the app in both menus
<ogra> lets keep education for kdeedu :)
<LaserJock> I agree
<ogra> and put the non kdeedu apps in the right places
<LaserJock> I've been pretty opposed to just dumping science apps in Education
<ogra> with proper categories
<ogra> yep
<ogra> i dont like it either
<LaserJock> I've got a gnome bug open about adding a Science menu :-)
<LaserJock> but seb128 said that it would go nowhere if I didn't have apps to fill it with
<ogra> yep
<LaserJock> so that's why I had MOTU Science go on the .desktop crusade :-)
<ogra> but a science menu is as silly as an education menu
<LaserJock> somewhat
<ogra> lets just categorize them right
<LaserJock> so like Chemistry, Biology, etc.?
<ogra> or havea science menu with submenus, but thats somehow against the xdg spec
<ogra> so yes, liek  like Chemistry, Biology, etc.
<LaserJock> hmm, but then that is sort of against the whole MenusRevisited thing
<ogra> MenusRevisited only counts for the default desktop anyway
<ogra> and i dont really care for edubuntu to be honest, out target audience is different
<LaserJock> well, I agree for sure, but that is the line seb128 gave me when I asked about getting a Science menu
<ogra> s/care for/care for it for/
<ogra> we have no science apps in the default install in ubuntu, as long as its xdg spec compliant, all should be fine
<Burgwork> ogra, submenus are evil
<Burgwork> especially for kids, who may not have a motor control
<ogra> Burgwork, we dont talk about kids specifically
<Burgwork> sure, but even I hate three levels of menus
<ogra> and i already said that its against the spec in the same sentence :)
<Burgwork> true, but then you said you didn;t care so much for the spec
<ogra> nope
<ogra> i said i dont care at all for MenusRevisited in edubuntu
<Burgwork> ah
<ogra> out seeds will differ more over time ... so our app selection wont be the same anymore
<LaserJock> ogra: well, I'll be interested in this dynamic menus thing. I don't know how much help I'd be (I know a bit about the xdg specs) but I'd like to help if I can.
<ogra> thats what i was hoping for ;)
<LaserJock> unfortunately, I don't even really have a place to use ltsp so I feel rather useless to Edubuntu
<HedgeMage> LaserJock: neither do I, so I focus on other things
<ogra> edubuntu is not only ltsp :)
<ogra> let me care for ltsp, and you guys care for stuff i dont know ;)
<LaserJock> ok
<LaserJock> :-)
<ogra> like uni stuff :)
* ogra hasnt studied :)
<LaserJock> well, if I could ever get the MS strangle hold off the deparment computer lab I'd have a chance to get ltsp
<LaserJock> it would be perfect for Edubuntu
<LaserJock> but I'm afraid that I wouldn't have a chance
<ogra> just demo it one day :)
<LaserJock> I was thinking about it.
<LaserJock> right now it is just a bunch of individual (~10-15) computers that have Windows on them and some sort of image thing where when you reboot it wipes out all the changes
<ogra> yep, i know these systems 
<ogra> actually i was asked to implement a dual boot mode into ltsp :)
<ogra> so you could either boot ltsp or a windows image 
<LaserJock> but they are horrendously unstable
<LaserJock> and they only have 1 or 2 proprietary apps for science
<ogra> the suse based solution they wanted to replace was quite stable :)
<LaserJock> Universe has a lot more, and for free
<ogra> but it was a proprietary app developed on top of a suse
<LaserJock> so right now it is used basically for web surfing and email for the students in the department. I think it could be a whole lot more with Edubuntu and it could be a lot more efficient with ltsp
<ogra> at least it could also be used for sufing and mail with edubuntu ;)
<LaserJock> but... I'd have to convince the people in charge and the students wouldn't like not having MS I don't think
<HedgeMage> LaserJock: honestly, if it's anything like the uni I went to, if it has all thier favorite goofing off tools, they'll adjust quickly (but with much whining)
<LaserJock> perhaps, they do all their IMing and crap and the deparment complains that it isn't being used effectively as a learning tool
<HedgeMage> lol :)
<HedgeMage> IM is a valuable collaboration tool :P
<HedgeMage> (or so I told the ta who caught me doing it in class)
<LaserJock> heh
<LaserJock> well, I'm pretty excited about Ubuntu in the sciences
<LaserJock> in my department the only use right now for Linux is for servers and computational clusters
<LaserJock> nobody uses Linux for desktop use
<LaserJock> I think Ubuntu makes a great desktop platform for scientists
<HedgeMage> LaserJock: at my uni we had 0 linux machines, 1 solaris machine, 1 ux machine, and a lot of windoze :(
<LaserJock> we have probably 4 computational clusters (mostly running SuSe) and Windows, and quite a few macs
<LaserJock> the macs are a compromise for the people who used to run Linux
<HedgeMage> lol
<ogra> *g*
<LaserJock> my group used to be exclusively Linux run (we had about 5 computers) and now we have 4 imacs and 1 debian box for data collection
<LaserJock> in my department Linux is totally losing out to macs :(
<HedgeMage> awww
<LaserJock> but it is because they only now Linux of 5 years ago. They have no clue about desktop Linux
<LaserJock> and certainly not Ubuntu
<LaserJock> which I guess is my fault in a way
<LaserJock> but they are so resistent to change and macs are the new status symbol
* HedgeMage puts Linux and Ubuntu and Edubuntu stickers all over LaserJock and sends him to work like that
<LaserJock> hehe, thanks HedgeMage 
<HedgeMage> ;) any time
<LaserJock> I went to the Americal Chemical Society national meeting (~20,000 chemists) and I would guess that 90% of the laptops I saw were macs
<ogra> just run ubuntu at work, their curiosity is your friend ;)
<LaserJock> ogra: my Ubuntu box got replaces with an iMac
<LaserJock> :(
<ogra> about time we support the intel macs then :)
<LaserJock> yes
<ogra> eft will, pretty sure
<LaserJock> I'm scrounging around the lab looking for any box I can put Ubuntu on
<LaserJock> luckly a post doc left and I think I can wipe one of his computers :-)
<ogra> heh
<LaserJock> but there is the big sterotype of Linux is only for servers
<ogra> yep
<ogra> for terminal servers ;)
<crimsun> and desktop servers.
<LaserJock> but I was able to do calculations on my Ubuntu box using ghemical when my collegues where using $2000 programs on the computational clusters
<LaserJock> and then I had all the tools to deal with the data (some python scripting, gnuplot, LaTeX, etc.)
<LaserJock> all on the same computer
<LaserJock> It was way easier to set up our new color printer in Ubuntu than in Windows even
<LaserJock> argg, it just irritates me that they still insist on using an inferior product and are happy to pay thousands of dollars for it >:/
<HedgeMage> pardon the off-topic-ness, but does anyone in here use jabber, and if so, what server(s) ?
<LaserJock> jabber.org
* HedgeMage nods
<HedgeMage> I'm wondering which other ones are big...
<ogra> LaserJock, in my last company i worked 1 year as so called "expert informationmanagement" (that silly crap fits on no business card), i had a dual xeon desktop machine with 2 500GB scis disks, running a local mysql copy of the companys orcale database 
<HedgeMage> jabber.org seems to go down a lot, or at least my connection to it does... my new web host gives me my own jabber server(s) and peers to gtalk and one or two other places, but I want to get them to peer more... I already asked for jabber.org but am wondering if there are others I should request.
<LaserJock> the thing for me is that we are almost never using computers in our classes here. Ubuntu + ghemical alone could revolutionize teaching in my department
<crimsun> really? computers are used all the time here
<LaserJock> crimsun: the chemistry department hasn't figured out how to do it right, at all.
<LaserJock> for undergrads, there is one lab they do on the computers (in the nasty computer lab) and it is really a mess
<LaserJock> for grads, there is only 1 class that uses the computational clusters to do some fun stuff
<crimsun> wow.
<HedgeMage> wow
<crimsun> at unc we used windows programs fairly regularly from freshman chem through pchem
<LaserJock> but students have hardly any time to work on them because they have to check out the software from the library
<LaserJock> and use them in the computer lab
<LaserJock> which is always a mess
<LaserJock> the physics department does have a computer lab that is freebsd I think
<LaserJock> but they don't really let anybody in there
<crimsun> heh, that's how we were in the cs dept ;)
<LaserJock> all the chem profs here, when I ask about using computers in teaching, pretty much say that is doesn't work and students don't get anything out of it
<LaserJock> but I think that has a lot to do with the fact that the students don't have ready access to any scientific apps
<LaserJock> anyway </rant> for a bit :-)
<HedgeMage> New revalation: talked to the jabber folks, it seems that manual peering isn't neccessary... unless it's blocked all jabber servers should be able to talk to one another... I'll have to talk to my host.
<cbx33> morning all
<cbx33> generally do we use glade or glade2 now for UI design?
<cbx33> mornin highvoltage 
<highvoltage> morning cbx33 
* mode/#edubuntu [+o highvoltage]  by ChanServ
<pygi> hi people
<highvoltage> hi pygi 
<HedgeMage> hi pygi 
* HedgeMage contemplates sleep
<pygi> ogra: still around?
<pygi> whats up highvoltage, HedgeMage 
<highvoltage> at work, trying to make sense of things
<cbx33> hey pygi 
<cbx33> did ya get my assignment :p
<HedgeMage> pygi: I should sleep but I'm not
<HedgeMage> hubby's gonna kick me in the morning
<pygi> cbx33, indeed, will see it a bit later :)
<pygi> HedgeMage, :)
<cbx33> it all works :p
<pygi> cbx33, hehe :)
<pygi> congrats :P
* HedgeMage wonders if she can sneak into the bedroom for her usb memory stick without waking him
<pygi> heh
<highvoltage> HedgeMage: what's your local time?
<HedgeMage> 1am
<pygi> HedgeMage, heh,thats early :)
<pygi> no sleeping yet :P
<pygi> hi spacey 
<spacey> i'm going mad 
<spacey> my room is too hot in the morning
<pygi> heh, you are going mad? what should I say then..
<spacey> but hi
<spacey> my concentration span has been terrible the last few days :/
<spacey> and its not because of lack of coffee :P
<HedgeMage> aww
* HedgeMage tries for the USB stick
<pygi> good luck :)
<pygi> ogra: http://code.google.com/soc/ubuntu/app.html?csaid=ryan.rousseau@gmail.com:100a7238:19b589e0
<pygi> he said he updated the application
<pygi> JaneW, hi, around?
<JaneW> hi pygi 
<pygi> I have read all, commented & ranked most
<JaneW> no way!
<JaneW> I am getting 502 errors :/
<JaneW> pygi: you are incredible!
<pygi> 502 errors? :-/
<pygi> Nah, I am not..
<jsgotangco> you did it all?
<jsgotangco> wow
<pygi> jsgotangco, I said most :P
<pygi> but it might serve you as kindaof reference, altought that is just my opinion, so feel free to ignore it
<JaneW> if I try to add a comment it returns... 502 Server Error
<pygi> JaneW, ugh :((
<pygi> I just added one more comment, and it worked
<JaneW> yes the more mentors evaluate the more valid the rankings will be, so we mustn;t all rely on poor pugi doing everything
<JaneW> pygi: odd...
<cbx33> jsgotangco: sorry i popped out for a while.....is svn commit access possible
* jsgotangco will start evaluating after work
<pygi> JaneW, indeed
<jsgotangco> cbx33: not sure who handles the svn commit now, it used to be elmo
<cbx33> could you put in a word for me?
<cbx33> cos I'd gather I need to be advocated for it
<cbx33> pygi: think I'm ready for graphicalness now in python :p
<pygi> cbx33, pygtk, pyqt, or pyKDE?
<cbx33> gtk
<pygi> well ,then do something of your choosing and send it over :)
<cbx33> hehe
<cbx33> I'm gonna need to find a good tutorial first
<pygi> oh,okki
<pygi> http://www.moeraki.com/pygtktutorial/pygtk2tutorial/
<pygi> note that I havent look at it :)
<cbx33> hehe
<cbx33> ping highvoltage 
<cbx33> did you manage to find that db?
<cbx33> ping ogra 
<ogra> cbx33, pong
<cbx33> python gui
<cbx33> recommendations...?
<cbx33> glade?
<ogra> jsgotangco, you mentor now, right ? 
<ogra> cbx33, yep
<cbx33> i need a good primer if you know of one
<ogra> its the easiest 
<ogra> just install glade2 or gazpacho and play a bit with it ;)
<cbx33> ok, will do
<jsgotangco> ogra: yeah going to look into the stuff later after work
<cbx33> what about the interfacing with python
<jsgotangco> ogra: you want me to look into something specific?
<cbx33> any good tuts you know of on that?
<ogra> jsgotangco, if you want an edubuntu project: http://code.google.com/soc/ubuntu/app.html?csaid=ryan.rousseau@gmail.com:100a7238:19b589e0 looks fine
<ogra> (i dont see the urgent need the student describes though ;) )
<jsgotangco> checking
<jsgotangco> ogra: i am not sure, LAMS can do this but if we need something lightweight, it'll probably work
<ogra> LAMS will get included at some point
<ogra> its sabdfls current edu pet project
<ogra> he puts a lot of effort into pushing the devs to make it work on non tomcat webservers :)
<jsgotangco> but he has some code already and looks simple enough 
<ogra> yep
<ogra> will be a relaxing mentor project i guess, he seems skilled and knows what he wants
<ogra> so you would just have to observe i think
<jsgotangco> would you like me to look over it?
<ogra> and give a little poke in the right direction from time to time
<jsgotangco> a lightweight app will surely be useful
<ogra> its just an offer, as i said i dont see the urgent need for the program the student sees, but its a nice to have
<jsgotangco> and he has goals already
<ogra> and i expect it to be an easy mentorship ...
<highvoltage> cbx33: i'll PM it to you
<cbx33> thank you highvoltage 
<cbx33> thank you soo much
<cbx33> ping JaneW 
<jsgotangco> ogra: i will mentor this :) he has clear cut goals and has the resources for local testing for usability, not to mention it is doable on his given timeline
<ogra> yep :)
<ogra> thanks :)
<JaneW> cbx33: pong
<cbx33> Hi JaneW got some more information back from BETT
<cbx33> got time for a quick chat in pm?
<JaneW> cbx33: quick one
<cbx33> highvoltage: a straight drop of that didn't work
<cbx33> drupal refuses to load.. :(
<cbx33> with 2 user warnings
<HedgeMage> cbx33: I'm pretty good with drupal, what are you trying to do?
<highvoltage> cbx33: aha, run /update.php
<cbx33> ah ok
<cbx33> just a sec
<cbx33> w00t
* HedgeMage contemplates sleep
<ogra> juliux, !
<juliux> ogra, !
<ogra> juliux, isnt there a subsection for edubuntu somewhere in the ubuntuusers forum ? 
<ogra> i have several teachers i met at linuxtag asking me
<juliux> ogra, no there isnt a subsection
<ogra> but i seem to blind
<ogra> ah
<juliux> ogra, but we can ask for a subsection
<ogra> yeah, that'd be nice
<juliux> i will ask them
<ogra> since you prominently advertise edubuntu at the frontpage ;)
<juliux> ogra, do you know what is with edubuntu.de? there is only a login for confixx
<ogra> nope, no idea
<ogra> its owned by a guy in bremerhaven
<cbx33> maybe he's hoping to bribe us :p
<ogra> [Holder] [Zone-C] 
<ogra> Type:         PERSON
<ogra> Name:         Carsten Bachert
<ogra> Address:      SYNKOB
<ogra> Address:      Am Kamp 13
<ogra> Pcode:        27612
<ogra> City:         Loxstedt
<ogra> Country:      DE
<cbx33> ogra: pm?
<ogra> Phone:        +4919082974066833
<ogra> Fax:          +4919082974062324
<ogra> Email:        info@synkob.de
<juliux> ogra, hm paste?
<ogra> Changed:      2005-09-05T21:01:07+02:00
<ogra> juliux, ?
<juliux> ogra, uu.de will diskuss the subsection at the end of the month
<ogra> ok
<juliux> ogra, in the paste i am searching in the whole forum about edubuntu and then i answer
<cbx333> ogra: a little help if you could
<cbx333> :p
<ogra> shoot
<cbx333> I'm on my new LTSP server as a client
<cbx333> trying to run apt-get update
<cbx333> but i get a problem
<cbx333> W: GPG error: http://security.ubuntu.com dapper-security Release: Unknown error executing gpgv
<cbx333> there are 4 more errors like that
<ogra> in the chroot ? 
<ogra> or on the server it self
<Yagisan> nice work
<cbx333> I'm logged into the LTSP server as a client
<cbx333> Yagisan: :D
<Yagisan> cbx333: I just updated mine by logging in to the server locally
<cbx333> well, theoretically I'm just logged in via ssh
<ogra> yes
<Yagisan> cbx333: then when that was done, I chrooted to /opt/ltsp/i386 and updated that too. Didn't see any errors like yours though.
<ogra> is that the system with the broken clock ? 
<cbx333> hah :p could be
<cbx333> lemme check
<ogra> use -o Acquire::gpgv::Options::=--ignore-time-conflict in every apt-get command
<cbx333> ok
<ogra> i.e. apt-get -o Acquire::gpgv::Options::=--ignore-time-conflict update
<cbx333> that was the issue
<cbx333> is this a bug?
<ogra> nope
<cbx333> ok
<cbx333> np thanks ogra 
<ogra> you shouldnt use such a broken clock anyway :)
<cbx333> and why not
<cbx333> :p
<ogra>  sudo ntpdate ntp.ubuntu.com
<ogra> ;)
<cbx333> ogra: I would if the ntp port wasn't blocked
<ogra> ususally that should run after ifup
<ogra> automatically
<ogra> indeed, if you block your port, that cant work ;)
<cbx333> I havn't blocked it
<Yagisan> cbx333: you have a local ntp server ?
<cbx333> the city council has
<cbx333> Yagisan: no
<cbx333> but someone inside the network has which I may try at a later date :D
<cbx333> bbl
<cbx333> just going back downstairs :p
<ogra> in fact its a security feature that gpg doesnt accept files with timestamps in lying in the future ;)
<ogra> you can set it globally in /etc/apt/apt.conf so you dont need to issue it every time 
<linubuntu> hello guys
<ogra> hi
<cbx33> ogra: it's ok I've set the time now
<ogra> fine :)
<linubuntu> ogra ? edubuntu member?
<ogra> yes 
<cbx33> hehe
<linubuntu> new to ubuntu guys :)
<cbx33> excellent
<cbx33> linubuntu: where are you based?
<Yagisan> hmm
<linubuntu> very very good distro :) goodbye for the others :)
<cbx33> hehe
<linubuntu> indonesia
<cbx33> yes i was a fedora user until a few months ago
<Yagisan> one of my breezy boxes has stopped booting
<cbx33> oh dear
<Yagisan> it's hung on hotplug
<cbx33> maybe it's jelious of the dapper ones?
<ogra> cbx33, for sure :)
<Yagisan> cbx33: perhaps. It's only a pentium 2, 233Mhz
<Yagisan> 1.6GB hard disk
<cbx33> it was working fine?
<Yagisan> right until reboot
<cbx33> how long has it been running?
<ogra> any upgrades that could cause that ? (kernel, udev, hotplug)
<cbx33> any new devices pluggedi n?
<Yagisan> no upgrades at all. been running about 3 weeks without reboot
<cbx33> hmmm
<Yagisan> cbx33: nope. no keynoard, no mouse, and no video
<cbx33> tried the old alt+sysRq+1?
<Yagisan> cbx33: can't. no keyboard
<cbx33> oh yeh
* cbx33 nags his head against the wall
<linubuntu> ogra:is there any plan to include the latest version of ltsp (0.20) to edubuntu ?
<Yagisan> cbx33: it was a little server
<cbx33> I'm having like the worst day ever
<ogra> linubuntu, 0.20 ? 
<Yagisan> cbx33: can't be that bad
<cbx33> got a splitting headache
<ogra> linubuntu, ogra@edubuntu:~$ apt-cache showsrc ltsp|grep Version
<ogra> Version: 0.86
<cbx33> kids keep shouting out f***ing tw*t in my direction
<cbx33> they also keep vandalising the machines
<ogra> linubuntu, ltsp is developed *in* edubuntu, we'll always use the latest version ;)
<linubuntu> take a look on ltsp.org please
<ogra> we dont use ltsp.org at all
<cbx33> we're special
<ogra> and the ltsp.org version should be at 4.2 currently
<Yagisan> linubuntu: we *are* ltsp version 2
<Yagisan> linubuntu: this is were all the new ltsp features are tested and proven
<ogra> linubuntu, read up about muecow on ltsp.org, thats what we develoip and use in ubuntu/edubuntu
<Yagisan> s/were/where
<linubuntu> ok guys i understand now
<cbx33> :D
<ogra> newer debian version use our implementation as well
<ogra> *versions
<cbx33> cos it's just...better :p
<ogra> lets say its different :)
<cbx33> my apologies
* cbx33 kerbs the edubuntu eliteism
<ogra> ltsp.org ltsp still boots faster due to a way smaller kernel and has local devuice support we dont have yet
<cbx33> ltsp was pretty fast today
<cbx33> tried out the lab again with YouthLUG
<ogra> but its totally lacking our hardware autodetection and requires a *lot* of post install work
<cbx33> they loved it
<ogra> while ours runs out of the boix on nearly *any* HW
<linubuntu> cause i will use edubuntu for my internet caffe it it possible ?
<ogra> sure
<cbx33> linubuntu: nice
<linubuntu> just try stay away from M$ :)
<ogra> linubuntu, as i said, we're lacking two things, the fast boot (we boot in ~30 seconds while ltsp.org does it in ~15)
<ogra> and the local device support 
<cbx33> 15 seconds is pretty fast
<cbx33> can our kernel get smaller?
<Yagisan> pfft. my post takes longer then that
<ogra> unbeatable if you do hw detection and X autoconfiguration at bootime
<cbx33> right
<ogra> our kernel will probably get smaller
<cbx33> is local apps planned for edgy?
<Yagisan> ogra: we build with -Os yet ?
<ogra> simply because they will drop 386 support for the default kernel in the future 
<cbx33> excellent
<ogra> so we'll get our own kernel package at some point
<linubuntu> for 20 thin client the best specs of server ?
<Yagisan> linubuntu: what apps do you plan to run ?
<ogra> linubuntu, 256M for the server and ~120M for each client if you run gnome 
<cbx33> i had 5 clients running mostly firefox today on a D600 laptop
<ogra> that can go down to 64M per client if you run xfce ...
<ogra> the clients themselves should at least have ~200MHz and ~64MB 
<cbx33> ogra: what's planned for ltsp for edgy? - localdevice support? local apps?
<ogra> localdev support, ltsp manager
<Yagisan> dual core on the server won't hurt either if you expect lots of simultaneous use
<ogra> all other things are whislist items 
<linubuntu> any plan to include local media on dapper ?
<cbx33> i took another look at ltsp manager today
<ogra> simply because we only have 4 months this time
<cbx33> yeh
<ogra> linubuntu, ltspfs and ltspfsd are packaged, but not integrated in dapper
<cbx33> well u know I'm in all the way, anything I can do...why do you think I'm learning python
<ogra> you need to use the ltsp.org scripts additionally and set it up manually
<ogra> its the number one feature for edgy though
<ogra> cbx33, ltsp currently has not much python code 
<ogra> its nearly all shell
<cbx33> the manager does
<linubuntu> so it means possible to enable local media on dapper/breezy ?
<ogra> yes
<ogra> but a good amount of work
<cbx33> where abouts is s-c-p now?
<linubuntu> thats what my client wants :)
<ogra> its in the archive :) 
<ogra> i never tried it, but there is a deb on ltsp.org supposed to work on ubuntu
<Yagisan> I had an administrative solution to that problem. I decreed that there shall be no local media and if you don't like it tough shit. >:)
<ogra> dunno if anyone ever tested it with ubuntu ltsp
<cbx33> heh
<Yagisan> cbx33: I can make the BOFH look like a wuss
<cbx33> heheh
<linubuntu> can ltsp-utils from ltsp.org can be instaled on ubuntu without any problems ?
<cbx33> I'll let Yagisan handle this one :p
<Yagisan> linubuntu: no. we call that "break my ubuntu and make the children cry"
* cbx33 whoops with laughter
<linubuntu> woops 
<cbx33> BMUAMTCC
<ogra> https://wiki.edubuntu.org/EdubuntuEgdyLTSPFeatureIdeas
<ogra> in case anyone wants to comment or add stuff
<lucasvo> how can I make a signature in the wiki?
<ogra> lucasvo, that wont work
<ogra> (running mythtv client/server through the net
<ogra> )
<ogra> it will have the same effect as trying to watch a vide on LTSP at the moment ...
<ogra> (rather a slideshow than a movie)
<lucasvo> :(
<lucasvo> well, isn't it supposed to be like this?
<lucasvo> maybe make both available
<ogra> the one is implementable in 1h, the other will take several weeks and need tweaks to the mythtv package
<lucasvo> ok
<lucasvo> than for edgy+1
<lucasvo> :)
<lucasvo> cool would be a bootmanager like grub so one can say which image one wants to load. 
<lucasvo> for e.g. cluster, mediacenter, edubuntu
<ogra> i dont think you'll hava any advantage by running it client/server based
<lucasvo> ogra: except that you don't need a tv card in every client you want to use
<cbx33> lucasvo: you can do that already
<lucasvo> cbx33: cool
<cbx33> the booting thing
<ogra> but thats the purpose :)
<cbx33> hang on
<lucasvo> maybe even providing a backup-image
<cbx33> https://wiki.edubuntu.org/EdubuntuDocumentation/LTSPMultiboot
<ogra> and the booting stuff is just a question of tweaking the pxe config
<lucasvo> which can make iso's of all the whole disk
<ogra> thats nothin we can have in edgy (dont forget we only have 2 months of devel time)
<lucasvo> ogra: of course
<lucasvo> I mean in general
<ogra> i need to pick the most important pieces from that list 
<lucasvo> for edgy(+1/2)
<cbx33> ogra: i may start work on a pxelinux config utility
<lucasvo> ogra: what do you think about bug #34118?
<ogra> and the low hanging fruits, like the kisok thing or mythtv stuff
<lucasvo> kiosk? for internet cafe?
<ogra> lucasvo, yes, thats fine to fix in edgy... its a bug, i'd fix it anyway
<ogra> see the list
<lucasvo> which list?
<ogra> point 4 there
<cbx33> ogra: do you think a pxelinux config utility would be helpful?
<ogra> cbx33, a gui frontend for ltsp-update-kernels that we can easily integrate into LTSPManager would be cool :)
<cbx33> hmmm.
<cbx33> I'll see what I can do
<ogra> i.e. something that lets you select if you want to use etherboot or pxe ... and probably also generates a rom-o-matic image for you with working default settings
<cbx33> I'll probably work on a pxelinux config util as my first step
<ogra> lucasvo, the feature list we're discussing since 10 min here 
<Yagisan> um. we can build etherboot images from rom-o-matic that do the full pxe stuff
<ogra> yep
<ogra> but we cant do it on a single mouseclick from a desktop gui yet ;)
<ogra> would be cool to just have a list of nics you select from, click generate and the iso appears on your desktop
<enyc> Meep! ?anybody know how to make XTERM keep window-title and not have it changed by login script etc. ? ;-)
<cbx33> ogra: that would be cool
<Yagisan> ogra: so, we are bookmarking the rom-o-matic homepage then ?
<ogra> why ? 
<ogra> i'd just generate the right query to download the iso ;)
<cbx33> indeed
<ogra> you wont have to bother with rom-o-matic or a browser at all :)
<cbx33> yes
<ogra> just select your NIc, probably have a checkbox to select between floppy and CD image and a generate button ... do the rest by magic :)
<ogra> cbx33, but beware, urllib2 programming is a rather advanced task ;)
<ogra> (you'll need that for web stuff)
<ogra> hey ryan_rousseau 
* cbx33 can handle advanced
<cbx33> :p
<ryan_rousseau> hello ;)
<cbx33> i hope
<ogra> JaneW, i think you can assign the quizzling SoC to jsgotangco, he clearly expressed he'd take it 
<JaneW> quizzling?
<ogra> http://code.google.com/soc/ubuntu/app.html?csaid=ryan.rousseau@gmail.com:100a7238:19b589e0
<JaneW> ah yes, ok, I'll assign
<ogra> :)
<JaneW> BUT there are still MANY unevaluted applications
<ogra> welcome abouard ryan_rousseau then :)
<JaneW> I am wading through them atm
<ogra> err aboard 
<JaneW> ogra: well not yet!
<ogra> assigned doesnt mean approved ? 
<JaneW> it's not over till Google bleats
<JaneW> on 23 May
<ogra> *sigh* all those buerocratic crap
<ryan_rousseau> =) wow, much appreciated in any case
<JaneW> ryan_rousseau: GL
<ryan_rousseau> JaneW: thanks very much
<JaneW> guys we are sorting our top 40 out of 250 atm
<JaneW> and google will select n of those in a top down approach
<ogra> well, i think they wont refuse if there are mentors assigned already and the voting isnt too bad
* spacey has to work on television appearance
<cbx33> spacey: ooooh for what
<spacey> yesterday i was interviewed
<spacey> its crap ^_^
<JaneW> spacey: I got interviewed last year of SFD it sucked
<JaneW> I am not good at it
<JaneW> spacey: I am sure you did better! :
<spacey> at least i wouldn't buy my own producted based on the interview :P
<spacey> s/producted/product
<spacey> :P
<spacey> but ofcourse our product rocks :P t komt alleen niet uit de verf in het interview :P
<JaneW> could we ship a java applet?
* JaneW thinks not
<JaneW> http://code.google.com/soc/ubuntu/app.html?csaid=9md18@qlink.queensu.ca:16f940a5:055b775a
<ogra> JaneW, ITHM a panel applet
<ogra> oh, no, you are right 
<ogra> heh
<JaneW> dang
<ogra> JaneW, looks like he doesnt want to ship it, but to have it included on www.ubuntu.com
<ogra> (we'll do neither btw)
<cbx33> ogra: is there a way i can send a message to all my LTSP clients
<ogra> nope
<ogra> thats a proposed s-c-p feature
<cbx33> ok cool
<cbx33> a chat function?
<ogra> nah
<ogra> you have gaim, set up a jabber server on the server if you need that
<ogra> just popping a message in the face of the user
<cbx33> ahhhh
<cbx33> jabber good idea
<cbx33> ogra: maybe I won't see you at that conference
<cbx33> didn't realise it was so damn expensive
<ogra> oh ?
<cbx33> just take a look at the booking form
<cbx33> :p
<cbx33> that's pricey
<ogra> i wont have to pay as a speaker
<cbx33> no but i would
<cbx33> as much as I want to see how handsome you relaly are ogra :p
<Yagisan> I've seen him. he's the guy outside with the ciggies :-P
<ogra> hehe
<ogra> yes, just follow the smoke 
* mode/#edubuntu [+o highvoltage]  by ChanServ
<Yagisan> highvoltage: hey, where's my ops too :-P
* mode/#edubuntu [+o Yagisan]  by highvoltage
<cbx33> highvoltage: hi, that databse was cool
<highvoltage> :)
<cbx33> but i think there must have been stuff missing
<highvoltage> cbx33: great
<cbx33> from my install or plugins or something
<Yagisan> highvoltage: wow. I didn't expect that
<highvoltage> cbx33: i saw your message just before i went, did you get it sorted out?
<cbx33> i couldn't even log in
<cbx33> no
<cbx33> I've been using drupal for the schools site though
<cbx33> it's a fine package
<highvoltage> drpal is nice
<cbx33> yeh
<highvoltage> Yagisan: it will probably go away if you log off and on again :p
<Yagisan> highvoltage: I wish I could take it to other channels with me
<highvoltage> yah
<Yagisan> highvoltage: waiting many weeks for freenode to process a request of mine to re-assign channel control
* cbx33 is still waiting for his ubuntu email :D
<cbx33> heheh
<highvoltage> good things come to those who wait :p
<cbx33> indeed
<Yagisan> cbx33: yeah, but I've good to kick the warez junkies from the channel. Our op disappeared from the face of the earth
<cbx33> ah isee
<Yagisan> cbx33: yep. MIA for 1 year 37 weeks 4 days
<cbx33> hehe
<Yagisan> brb - time to put Kate to bed
<Yagisan> re
<cbx33> !seen bluekuja
<ubotu> bluekuja <n=andrea@ubuntu/member/bluekuja> was last seen on IRC in channel #edubuntu, 16h 59m 9s ago, saying: 'cya highvoltage'.
<Yagisan> G'day HedgeMage
<HedgeMage> hi Yagisan 
<HedgeMage> what's up?
<Yagisan> HedgeMage: just working on my ads/www site, and waiting for your call ;)
<HedgeMage> call?  oh, a GCF?
<Yagisan> HedgeMage: that squeaky wheel list, needs some oil
<Yagisan> HedgeMage: yep :)
<HedgeMage> hehe yep
* HedgeMage sighs
<Yagisan> HedgeMage: Should I call you ?
<HedgeMage> nah, that's not the problem... anyway we do the calling to verify the # and such
<HedgeMage> it's just the backlog viciously attacking us :(
<Yagisan> HedgeMage: otherwise things are ok. I'm sure my request is probably a bit different to the usual.
<jsgotangco> lol what is there for me to comment on SoC a lot of them have -2 already
<HedgeMage> yeah, we're trying to find a more efficient way of doing them
<HedgeMage> the curren method has too much manual stuff and it gets slow
<Yagisan> I'd apply for SoC, but I don't think google would consider my business a suitable educational facility, nor myself as a student
<Yagisan> at least I'm in the right age group though
<HedgeMage> lol :)
<jsgotangco> its fun looking at the proposals though
<jsgotangco> everyone has a great idea flowing in
<ogra> well
<ogra> i wouldnt say everyone :)
<jsgotangco> im just being optimistic
<jsgotangco> :)
<HedgeMage> hehe
* Yagisan sees some nice ideas for ltsp in edgy. ogra, which is your priority for edgy ?
<ogra> i posted my todo list proposal some hours ago
<Yagisan> ogra: that's what I'm reading
<ogra> oh, i thought you meant SoC :)
<Yagisan> ogra: I like the swap server
<ogra> the top 4 should get in anyway
<ogra> the rest is nice to have stuff
<ogra> i.e. the kiosk mode is written in an afternoon (low hanging fruit)
<Yagisan> ogra: swap, ldm, thick client would be my top 3 want to have
<Yagisan> ogra: media could be extended for me though
<ogra> thick client is a bit more tricky
<ogra> you'll need to determine which directorys you need writable, set that up etc ...
<Yagisan> ogra: I know, but imagine using all those node for transcode & dvdrip ;)
* ogra cant imagine 
<jsgotangco> ogra: its sad though, i'm sure people who receive -1 and -2 are probably upset already
* jsgotangco seen a -12 too
* ogra doesnt use either :)
<ogra> jsgotangco, Yagisan talks about https://wiki.edubuntu.org/EdubuntuEgdyLTSPFeatureIdeas
* Yagisan wishes mencoder could be used instead of transcode
<jsgotangco> ahhh
<Yagisan> jsgotangco: looking at what I get to use (hopefully soon)
<jsgotangco> mythtv???
<Yagisan> jsgotangco: I belive that is playback only
* Yagisan wants opengl on my clients
<Yagisan> but purely because I like to play doom
<Yagisan> with models, and high-res textures, and shiny particle effects etc
<Yagisan> not in a pixelated 320x240 box, like some other versions
<Yagisan> actually. It would be nice if someone could revive http://psdoom.sourceforge.net/
<Yagisan> :)
<ogra> mythtv isnt playback only
<ogra> you can use it as a recorder as well 
<jsgotangco> yes but won't something like vlc more lightweight?
<Yagisan> ogra: I think the client was playback only
<ogra> why ? 
<ogra> if i use it as a TV replacement, i want to be able to record as well
<ogra> so nfs mounting a directory from the server and recoding to that should be doable 
<Yagisan> mythtv should be recording on the server
<Yagisan> argh - my bandwidth
<Yagisan> ogra: you'll get frame drops
<Yagisan> you'd need a beefy thin client to compress well on the fly
<HedgeMage> brb
<ogra> what for ?
<ogra> once the app is running, its all in memory, the bandwith should be free
<Yagisan> ogra: dumping what you record to the nfs folder you are writing to
<ogra> yes
<ogra> but there is nothing else using the bandwith 
<jsgotangco> i find this strangely appealing though
<HedgeMage> back :)
<Yagisan> ogra: 720*576x24 @ 25fps is a fair amount of data
<ogra> neither would i suspect to run 50 mythtv clients to watch TV
<ogra> anyway, that will need tests etc first 
<Yagisan> ogra: thats about 4GB/hr with mjpeg and adpcm
* Yagisan often records from tv
<ogra> but i'm not fond of running an additional server part, i'd rather drop/postpone it then if it produces too much work
* Yagisan would like http://psdoom.sourceforge.net/ss1.html as the default process monitor ;)
<ogra> i.e. switching to a tvtime implementation without recording for the beginning
<Yagisan> yep. actually, running mencoder locally lets you record
<Yagisan> thats' what I use
<ogra> its just to show the advantage of a diskless client as media center 
<ogra> if people like it, we can extend it ...
<jsgotangco> bling feater?
<jsgotangco> feature
<Yagisan> ogra: we like it.
<Yagisan> jsgotangco: I call it "productivity enhancement"
<ogra> yeah, bling feature
<ogra> but even for schools an intresting feature i think :)
<jsgotangco> ogra: i might not make it to 20:00 that's 4am on my side its almost midnight here already :)
<ogra> jsgotangco, fine, dont worry
<jsgotangco> i'll catch up the next 20UTC meeting though and sleep early
<ogra> its not an EC meeting 
<jsgotangco> did you upload the doc and ff page already?
<ogra> and even if it were, we'd have enough EC members to process new memberships
<ogra> nope
<ogra> its in the artwork package, i'm waiting for a go from silbs to include the new wallpaper
* Yagisan needs to go to bed
<Yagisan> night all
<jsgotangco> ok
<jsgotangco> who is Mario Danic?
<jsgotangco> pygi?
<ogra> yep
<jsgotangco> im not so happy with his comments on SoC
<jsgotangco> :/
<ogra> yep
<ogra> but he puts a lot of time into it ...
<jsgotangco> yes but the applicant himself made an effort to write an essay and answer the questionnaire
<ogra> which SoC are you referring to ? 
<alexandros_se> Hello highvoltage 
<mhz> hi all
<mitsuhiko> mhz: pingeling :)
<mhz> After, still trying Dapper though, finally having machines to test Dapper, I have few questions
<mitsuhiko> moin btw :)
<mitsuhiko> mhz: xorAxAx is asking me if i know why you don't response to his mails :)
<alexandros_se> highvoltage, have you seen HLK online...? :)
<mitsuhiko> *repond
<mhz> a) Is it possible xchat defaults  includes #edubuntu instead of #ubuntu ?
<mhz> mitsuhiko, moin
<mitsuhiko> :)
<mhz> mitsuhiko, Alexander sent me emails?
<mhz> had no idea
<mhz> eeekkk, he must be thinking I dont love him enough
<mhz> :D
<mitsuhiko> hehe :)
<ogra> mhz, not sure if its worth the effort, since we dont ship any chat proggy apart from gaim anymore
<mitsuhiko> yeah. he sent you some in the last two weeks :)
<mhz> ogra, ohhhh
<mhz> b) OpenOffice gets the 3 machines VERY slow after 5 minutes using it
<ogra> see all these irc support discussions on ubuntu-devel and -users from one or two weeks ago 
<mitsuhiko> mhz: he is online currently, maybe you can resolve the situation :)
* mitsuhiko is a damn bad summoner
<mhz> why would that be? (2 workstations: 256 MB and 128 MB each, 500 MHz and 1 GHz) 
<mhz> mitsuhiko, yeah... /me connecting to #moin
<mhz> mitsuhiko, thx!
<jsgotangco> ogra: sure we do, we have irssi xD
<jsgotangco> heh
<mitsuhiko> np :)
<mhz> jsgotangco, lol... nice to read you again
<ogra> mhz, you expect ooo to run in 128MB
<ogra> its intresting that it even starts :)
<mhz> ogra, hehehe, yeah, but hence I tried in 256 MB
<mhz> .)
<mitsuhiko> hehe
<ogra> thats still very low if you run a desktop alongside
<jsgotangco> mhz: hey dude
<mitsuhiko> someone suggested "ubuntu honestly" for soc. if it would be implemented starting ooo on a machine with 64mb ram would result in "honestly, do you really want to start ooo?"
<ogra> hehe
<ogra> you wouldnt be able to install at all on 64M
<ogra> at least not out of the box
<lucasvo> how can I make a link to EdubuntuDocumentation/Blah
<lucasvo> ?
<lucasvo> It only links to EdubuntuDocumentation
<lucasvo> (in the wiki)
<mitsuhiko> lucasvo: ["/Blah"] ?
<mitsuhiko> or as absolute link: ["EdubuntuDocumentation/Blah"] 
<lucasvo> mitsuhiko: thanks
<lucasvo> ouh, the meeting is in 2h, that's crap, I don't have time today.
<lucasvo> ogra: is there an agenda?
<ogra> https://wiki.edubuntu.org/EdubuntuMeetingAgenda
<ogra> its in 4h
<lucasvo>     * Agenda: http://wiki.edubuntu.org/EdubuntuWiki 
<lucasvo> that's wrong
<lucasvo> (from fridge)
<mhz> ogra, anyways, besides the OOO incident (at workstations, at least) and the IRC thing, so far edubuntu is kicking asses here
<mhz> so far, 4 teachers have seen it and they have loved it
<lucasvo> mhz: you are at a show?
<jsgotangco> goodnight
<mhz> tonight, my daughter (almost 5 years old now) will try Gcompris and GNOME (she used to use Wmaker)
<jsgotangco> ciao
<mhz> lucasvo, not yet, but I'll be in one, the 1st and 2nd of June
<ogra> lucasvo, fixed
<lucasvo> good
<lucasvo> and btw, how is one supposed to login in the wiki?
<mhz> And, I installed dapper in a nice server with 6 clients (mini lab I can use 3 days a week to give Edubuntu a try and show off)
<lucasvo> I can't find any url
<ogra> LP
<lucasvo> ogra: but is there a link on every page to UserPreferences?
<mhz> lucasvo, you gotta use your LP email and password
<lucasvo> of course
<lucasvo> but I'd prefer not having to manually type in the address https://wiki.edubuntu.org/UserPreferences
<lucasvo> isn't there a link on the wiki homepage
<ogra> i dont understand what you mena
<ogra> *mean
<ogra> in the user preferences page you set your wiki oreferences
<ogra> *preferences
<lucasvo> ogra: but you need to login on that page as well
<lucasvo> or is there another place?
<ogra> you dont need to log in there 
<ogra> at least i dont
<lucasvo> yeah, well I do
<lucasvo> because I rarely edit in the wiki
<ogra> if i logged in the first time, LP set a cookie 
<lucasvo> hm
<highvoltage> hi alexandros_se. i saw her online briefly on jabber yesterday.
<ogra> so i never ever logged in again after my first time
<highvoltage> hey mhz! any news?
<mhz> lucasvo, ahhh, the Login is at wiki.edubuntu.org, iirc
<mhz> highvoltage, hey mon!
<mhz> yeah!
<highvoltage> ya mon!
<highvoltage> from jamaica town we are!
<mhz> I am sending an email to you all (international) about it
<highvoltage> excellent
<mhz> ya, we're jummin'
<highvoltage> jummin' til the mornin' light
<mhz> lol
<mhz> indeed
<mhz> all geeks do
* highvoltage is not a geek
* lucasvo 21
<lucasvo> ups
<mhz> highvoltage, of course, once you are here... you gotta be "undercover" so you won't make all girls fall for you
<highvoltage> heh :)
* lucasvo notices /me != /w :0
<highvoltage> girls don't like me anyway
<mhz> they do... at least the one in primary school :D
<ogra> highvoltage, thats just because you dont hold talks
<ogra> else they'd hunt you down for autographs :)
<highvoltage> ogra: i've held talks before :)
<mhz> indeed
<mhz> lol!!!
<highvoltage> i've been hunted down by a group of radio amatuers once after giving a talk about linux there. that was the quickest fans i ever got
<ogra> highvoltage, but not like sabdfl whi stripped on stage at the linuxtag ;)
<mhz> highvoltage, you got support now?
<highvoltage> but i'm not a geek because i don't do dungeons and dragons, and i don't play rpg games.
<ogra> s/whi/who/
<highvoltage> ogra: that would indeed make me very unpopular :)
<highvoltage> mhz: support?
<highvoltage> mhz: in what context?
<ogra> he gained a lot of laughs :)
<highvoltage> shame man.
<mhz> highvoltage, edubuntu girl showed up just right after you said "they dont like me"
<highvoltage> it's terrible when you take your clothes off and people laugh at you. did they point too?
<highvoltage> i'm sure she likes me
* edubuntugirl doesn't like highvoltage 
<mhz> lol
<highvoltage> hrm
<ogra> highvoltage, yes, at the KDE t-shirt he wore below :)
<mhz> ogra, BTW....
<mhz> remember NOKIA thing?
<highvoltage> ogra: lol!
<highvoltage> NOKIA thing?
<ogra> mhz, yup
<mhz> ogra, re dapper..  at booting from CD time, F5 provides an a11y menu... Is that supposed to work really? or not yet?
<ogra> no idea, i never tried it :)
<ogra> but you could ask on the a11y ML :)
<mhz> ogra, nokia/ we have been asked to write down a 2 pages letter specifying what applications we'll be making work on mobile devices.. Could ya give us a hand?
<ogra> mhz, bad time currently, i'm pretty swamped in prerelease work
<ogra> but sure i can answer questions
* mhz has been connecting via LiveCD last couple of weeks, BTW. So I have no logs, no same interaction speed
<mhz> ogra, okis, I'll send some tomorrow
<mhz> thx
<mhz> highvoltage, yeah, NOKIA rep. was here 2 weeks ago and we asked them to provide funding for FET 2006
<mhz> highvoltage, they were not very convinced when we had to explain what "free technology" meant
<mhz> highvoltage, so, we told them we would to love to use mobile devices for edu-apps and environements
<mhz> highvoltage, that means... "ok, send us a document and we may consider it"
<mhz> highvoltage, clear enough? :D
<highvoltage> mhz: funny that you should explain the them what it means, since Nokia has an OSI approved license :)
<mhz> ohhh, BTW, any good KISS app. for sending/receiving faxes?
<lucasvo> learning vocab on your cell phone?
* mhz tried eFax-GTK but works with PS files only
<mitsuhiko> mhz: minicom? ^^
<mhz> highvoltage, yeah, Representatives not necessarily know about OSI stuff, I guess
<mhz> mitsuhiko, hehehe
<mhz> yeah, very KISS ,)
<mitsuhiko> it's very basic (simple) and stupid to use
<mitsuhiko> KISS compilant :)
<lucasvo> I would ask a thin client producer for sponsorship
<mhz> lucasvo, yeah... in Chile?
<mhz> none
<lucasvo> mhz: well, there are a lot of internationl companies
<mhz> HP has not even answered our emails
<lucasvo> http://www.rangee.com/en/index.php
<lucasvo> they have ad's in german linuxmagazin
<lucasvo> :)_
<ogra> but really sloooow hardware
<mhz> the thing is that in Chile, we have more "representatives" instead of "offices"
<mhz> lucasvo, for exapmle... SuSe Chile is just 2 or 3 guys
<mhz> same guys who represent Oracle
<mhz> Microsoft has a real office here and has just offered about 6.7 millions to support ICT development here in Chile
<mhz> :D
<mhz> of course, we are not asking them for funds for this FET 2006
<mhz> and not for any FET
<juliux> ogra, not all thinclients from rangee are slow
<juliux> ogra, only the thinclient who has the cytrix grafikchip
<ogra> no, only the ones *i* own indeed :)
<juliux> hehe
<highvoltage> ogra: i don't know exactly how to say this...
<highvoltage> ogra: but i think the edubuntu world is really, really lucky to have you where you are.
<highvoltage> ogra: i don't think we could have asked for someone more rational, logical, and dedicated :)
<mhz> hehe, indeed!
<mhz> +1
<ogra> highvoltage, oh, wow, thanks a lot for such a praise
* ogra blushes 
<highvoltage> sorry :)
<highvoltage> but i mean it.
<juliux> ogra is like "papa schlumpf"
<highvoltage> papa schlumpf?
<highvoltage> what is that?
<highvoltage> like papa smurf?
<juliux> moment i am searching for a picture
<ogra> literally: daddy smurf
<highvoltage> ah :)
<ogra> i'm not that beardy :)
<juliux> http://images.google.de/imgres?imgurl=http://www.serienoldies.de/images/schluempfe-papa1.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.serienoldies.de/main/serie_detail.php%3Fid%3D212&h=467&w=581&sz=26&tbnid=uo3R-83Ah50iKM:&tbnh=106&tbnw=132&hl=de&start=5&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dpapa%2Bschlumpf%26svnum%3D10%26hl%3Dde%26lr%3D%26sa%3DG
<highvoltage> so then the fight is between JaneW, HedgeMage and edubuntugirl for the girl smurf?
<juliux> oh bad url
<JaneW> smurf?
<highvoltage> JaneW: you know, little blue people that live in mushrooms
<JaneW> of course
<JaneW> I loved them
<juliux> JaneW, and ogra is daddy smurf
<JaneW> had several figurines
<JaneW> heh
<JaneW> my girl one was boring, she didn't have accessories 
<JaneW> I liked the ones with extra bits
<JaneW> and no I don;t mean THAT!
<highvoltage> JaneW: hehe, that sounds weird :)
<ogra> haha
<highvoltage> what kind of accessories would you want for her? leather straps? whips?
* highvoltage ducks
* edubuntugirl slaps highvoltage 
<ogra> JaneW, bah, we'll get the most boring splashscreen from the set 
<highvoltage> ouch. didn't see that coming
<ogra> i just got the final artwork mailed
<JaneW> ogra: yeah I seem to have it too... looking
<highvoltage> ogra: is that the berlin wall wallpaper?
<ogra> a cold blueish grey splash on a dark green chalkboard
* JaneW mutters about chalk boards
<ogra> highvoltage, nope, the one i used in my talk
<mhz> lol... daddy smurf!
* mhz was away
<lucasvo> ogra: let's shut the edubuntu.org site down as a protest ;-)
<HedgeMage> highvoltage: LOL when I was a little kid and wandering by my dad's pool table, he'd put the blue chalk on my nose and call me a smurf :P
<lucasvo> like kubuntu :)
<HedgeMage> no idea why I remember that.
<highvoltage> eeesh, i forgot to download that at work. i have a link in my ff toolbox, too big to download at home atm :/
<ogra> i guess we'll keep the red and orange in the gtk theme, to have at least *one* warm area
<mhz> highvoltage, and... hmmm, smurf girl? jane?
<highvoltage> HedgeMage: :)
<mhz> I recall having a conversation with one friend of mine about how come Smurfs were so many and just 1 girl!
<JaneW> highvoltage: I am more likie piepie langkous (are you old enough to remeber that?)
<highvoltage> JaneW: apparently not
<mhz> highvoltage, oh, nice style for Drupal!
<JaneW> likie=like
<HedgeMage> mhz: it isn't "Smurf Girl" it's "smurfette" :P
<JaneW> HedgeMage: that's it!
<highvoltage> mhz: purely by accident. our actual theme isn't compatible with drupal 4.7
<ogra> hah
<mhz> oh, I used to wathc them in Spanish so... for us, it was Pitufina
* HedgeMage wonders how smurfs reproduce since the only female is smurfette and she isn't really a smurf
<highvoltage> mhz: ironically, we've only had good feedback with the very basic theme
<JaneW> ok I am going
<JaneW> meeting at 20:00 UTC
<JaneW> bye
<ogra> yep
<mhz> highvoltage, hehehe, so typical... :D
<highvoltage> HedgeMage: she's not really a smurf?
<HedgeMage> highvoltage: nope
<mhz> ogra, today 20 UTC??
<edubuntugirl> she has a name you know
<ogra> yep
<mhz> grrrr
<edubuntugirl> it's smurfette
<mhz> hehehe
<HedgeMage> highvoltage: the bad guy constructed her in his lab to tempt and infiltrate the other smurfs, except she turned good and his plan went awry
<ogra> mhz, in 3h
* mhz sighs
<HedgeMage> edubuntugirl: you're a day late and a dollar short, I already said that :P
<edubuntugirl> HedgeMage: sorry...
<ogra> mhz, especially for our american friends :)
<highvoltage> aaah, i vaguely remember now :)
<HedgeMage> edubuntugirl: just picking on you :P
<edubuntugirl> HedgeMage: sorry...
<mhz> ogra, I thought so
<ogra> like chile and the like ;)
<HedgeMage> yay!
<mhz> 20 UTC is my most busy hour :(
* mhz prefered 10 UTC :)
<highvoltage> ok, cheers guys, i need to help my mother with some stuff, will probably pop in again later :)
<mhz> 20 UTC is 16 UTC
* mhz gotta exit
<secondhand_budda> Hi. do you know where I can get some support for edubuntu dapper?
<ogra> yes, here
<pygi> o, hi ogra :)
<HedgeMage> hi secondhand_budda 
<HedgeMage> here is good
<HedgeMage> we don't bite (well, most of us don't...) :P
<secondhand_budda> Thx. I need to run mysql 4.1, but synaptic will only install 5. I attempted to get it from the universe, but the install script failed
<secondhand_budda> hi
* ogra does bite but waers his muzzle during that time of day usually
<secondhand_budda> :)
<ogra> mysql 5 doesnt work for you ? 
<ogra> note that 4.1 will likely die soon
<secondhand_budda> no. I have a few apps that use componets for 4 and have not been updated to 5 yet. will have to rewrite big portions of the apps to make it work that way
<ogra> since mysql isnt really edubuntu specific, i'd like to point you to a guy called infinity in #ubuntu-devel, he might be able to help you (he's our no.1 mysql maintainer)
<secondhand_budda> thanks ogra
<secondhand_budda> have fun ...
<ogra> :)
<HedgeMage> Good job ogra :)
<ogra> if you have more edubuntu specific questions, dont haslle to ask :)
<ogra> *hassle
<HedgeMage> ogra: ummm... mind if I ask if you're a native english speaker (or perhaps that was britspeak?)
<ogra> HedgeMage, i'm german :)
<HedgeMage> (In american English, "don't hassle to ask" means "don't ask, you'll be bothering me")
<ogra> oh
* ogra didnt know 
<ogra> i meant the opposite indeed
<ogra> i was a bit distracted because someone just sent me that shocking pic: http://www.rjek.com/hasselhoffian-recursion.gif
<HedgeMage> I know you did
<HedgeMage> I just didn't know if you knew that wording might be easily misinterpreted
* HedgeMage looks
<ogra> dont !
<HedgeMage> ugh
<ogra> you'll go blind, for sure
<HedgeMage> I wish I hadn't
<aleweb> bsera  tutti
<cbx33> evenin all
<cbx33> hi LaserJock , Bluekuja, highvoltage , ogra 
<Bluekuja> oi pete
<cbx33> hey Bluekuja 
<Bluekuja> :)
<highvoltage> hi cbx33 
<cbx33> hey highvoltage 
<Amaranth> pygi: ping?
<pygi> Amaranth, why are you playing ping pong? :)
<Amaranth> hehe
<highvoltage> Amaranth: wanna play too?
<LaserJock> hi cbx33 
<cbx33> ping pygi 
<pygi> pong cbx33 
<cbx33> ping LaserJock 
<pygi> JaneW: ping? 
* cbx33 thinks the ball has dropped in LaserJock's court
<pygi> cbx33, how may I help you? :P
<highvoltage> edubuntugirl: ping
<LaserJock> pong #edubuntu
<edubuntugirl> ping is pong
<highvoltage> *sigh*
<cbx33> just joining the fin pygi 
<cbx33> fin=fun
<cbx33> ping ogra 
<cbx33> that is a serious one :p
<LaserJock> how are we supposed to know if it is serious or not?
<cbx33> LaserJock, :p - when i send a message saying this is _serious_
<pygi> yeayeayea
<pygi> :P
<cbx33> hehe
* ogra hides because he doesnt want serious questions 
<cbx33> pygi, did the python look ok
<cbx33> ogra, pm
<pygi> havent looked really :(
<cbx33> s'ok
<cbx33> i know it works
<cbx33> just looking for some comments on my style
<pygi> :P
<pygi> will comment someday :(
<pygi> sorry :(
<cbx33> pygi, it's ok, really
<elliot_> Is there anyone in here who can help me with an imac netboot question
<ogra> elliot_, like that ? https://wiki.edubuntu.org/EdubuntuDocumentation/LTSPCrossArchSetup
<highvoltage> hedgemage should learn to run irssi under screen :)
<cbx33> hehe
<cbx33> or just recover the nick
<LaserJock> highvoltage: oh yeah!
<cbx33> LaserJock, ok, so where do we go next on the ESA
<cbx33> sorry I've fallen behind had a really really bad day today
<highvoltage> :)
<Bluekuja> guys i have the italian meeting
<Bluekuja> ill come later to the meeting
<Bluekuja> 5-10 min i think
<LaserJock> cbx33: hmm, polish it up, send an email to ubuntu-doc, wait for screenshots and maybe start working on pdfs
<juliux> ng
<cbx33> LaserJock, np
<Amaranth> meeting?
<cbx33> in 25 mins Amaranth 
<Amaranth> ok
<LaserJock> cbx33: Corey said he was going to work on it a bit this weekend
<cbx33> ok cool
<cbx33> on the svn versoin i hope?
<Burgwork> cbx33, yes,the svn version
<LaserJock> but I told him to keep me informed of what he's doing since I'm getting patches from you, etc.
<cbx33> ok good good
<cbx33> Burgwork, anything yo uthink in particualr needs work Burgwork 
* Burgwork is Corey
<Burgwork> cbx33, I haven't had really good look
<cbx33> ok np
<Burgwork> mostly I think the wording needs to be tightened up
<Burgwork> make it more punchy, as it is a makreting doc
<LaserJock> so as long as we are all working on the svn version and cbx33 sends patche promptly :-) then it should be all good
<cbx33> heheh
<highvoltage> Burgwork: hi corey :)
<cbx33> when i get svn commit it'll be cool
<Burgwork> salut highvoltage 
<highvoltage> salut!
<ogra> Burgwork, here for the meeting ?
<Burgwork> ogra, meeting?
<cbx33> 20:00
<ogra> edubuntu meeting 
<Burgwork> ah, sure
<cbx33> 20 mins
<Burgwork> working, so in and out
<elliot_> ogra, thanks for the link.  It looks promising, but I guess I should preface this that I have "newer" imacs (indigo vintage) booting, but startx fails.  Everything I've found says I need the XF86config.indigo file, but I can't find that.  Is that included in the standalone?
<ogra> the first one for all you americans :)
<Burgwork> ogra, I am a Canadian...
<ogra> Burgwork, thats a part of the american continent, no ? 
* Burgwork grumbles
<LaserJock> ogra: hehe, don't start a flame ware ;-)
<highvoltage> hehe
<cbx33> :p
<ogra> elliot_, ubuntu ltsp uses the autodetection we also use on the live CD 
* cbx33 seperates Burgwork and ogra 
<ogra> so if a ubuntu/edubuntu liveCD works, you can be sure ltsp will as well 
<ogra> Burgwork, you know its the point of view ... 
<ogra> from our small continent yours looks just to big :)
<elliot_> ogra, thanks, I'll try the link and get back to you if it doesn't fix the issue.
<Burgwork> ogra, in common language, an American is a citizen of the USA
<Burgwork> it is not a title applied to Canadians or Mexicans
<ogra> hmm, what is a european then ? 
<LaserJock> those other people across the ocean ;-)
<ogra> hehe
<highvoltage> is this edubuntu meetin on fridge? i can't see it there
<cbx33> it should be, there was discussion about it
<ogra> highvoltage, must be, my local evo calendar is updated from the fridge and shows it 
<ogra> even with the right time
<highvoltage> ah, i see it, i looked at the wrong date. d'oh!
<ogra> :)
<ogra> the blue day is the current one ;)
<cbx33> cheeky
<highvoltage> seriously, i looked at everything except the blue day. weird. :)
<Burgwork> meeting in here or -meeting?
<cbx33> -meeting
<Petaris> ogra: You about?
<Petaris> I'm still needing to do the ltsp-update-sshkeys alot
<cbx33> Petaris, when you change ip?
<Petaris> sometimes multiple times before a logon can procede
<Petaris> cbx33: No, the server ip stays the same, its static
<Petaris> is there some sort of trust betwwn the client IPs and the server?
<highvoltage> getting kind of cold in my room...
<Petaris> the clients are dhcp
* highvoltage switches on 2 more computers
<ogra> Petaris, you are the only person reporting that
<Petaris> highvoltage: Just buy a p4 3.6  :)
<ogra> Petaris, and sorry, but we have the edubuntu meeting now in #ubuntu-meeting
<highvoltage> Petaris: :)
<highvoltage> would be interesting to know what causes Petaris's problem
<Petaris> its ok, I have to leave very soon
<Petaris> but I will drop by tomarrow
<Petaris> I'm off
<Petaris> later
* edubuntugirl gets the shivers
<edubuntugirl> feels like someone walked over my grave
<LaserJock> edubuntugirl: don't worry, we still love you!
<edubuntugirl> LaserJock: sorry...
<JaneW> haha
<HedgeMage> edubuntugirl/LaserJock: talking to yourself again?
<HedgeMage> :P
<highvoltage> HedgeMage: #ubuntu-meeting
<highvoltage> edubuntugirl: stay here
<edubuntugirl> ok, i'm not planning on going anywhere.
<LaserJock> highvoltage: I was just trying to reassure her. Don't want her to start spreading viruses or becoming suicidal
<highvoltage> LaserJock: thanks
<edubuntugirl> hi arkan0x and juliux_ 
<juliux_> hi edubuntugirl 
<edubuntugirl> hi, juliux_!
<juliux_> hi edubuntugirl 
<edubuntugirl> ello, juliux_!
<arkan0x> hi edubuntugirl !
<edubuntugirl> hi, arkan0x!
<juliux_> hi edubuntugirl 
<edubuntugirl> yo, juliux_!
* highvoltage suspects edubuntu-homie influence there
<highvoltage> i keep forgetting, what does ESA stand for again?
<highvoltage> ah, edubuntu school advocacy, d'oh!
<ogra> european space agency
<highvoltage> :)
<edubuntugirl> is it true that there are bugs running around in these rooms? i heard a rumour that someone in a channel next door was hiding from the bugs.
<LaserJock> edubuntugirl: yes. shocking, but true :/
<edubuntugirl> LaserJock: I'm not following you...
<LaserJock> edubuntugirl: it happens
<edubuntugirl> LaserJock: huh?
<LaserJock> little dense today, isn't she ;-)
<edubuntugirl> LaserJock: sorry :(
<juliux_> ogra, http://www.flickr.com/photos/jriddell/142123542/ from your talk in wiesbaden
<cbx33> JaneW, pm quick?
<cbx33> JaneW, I agree on that
<cbx33> right I'm off fo a few minutes
<Amaranth> cbx33: edubuntu homies should be edubuntu crew :P
<cbx33> ping me if anyone needs anything
<cbx33> Amaranth, hehe
* ogra proposes gang :)
<cbx33> heh
<Amaranth> crew is the new gang
<JaneW> thanks cbx33 
<JaneW> hi edubuntugirl 
<edubuntugirl> sup, JaneW!
* JaneW hugs edubuntugirl 
* edubuntugirl hugs JaneW 
* ogra also wants a hug
* edubuntugirl hugs ogra 
<LaserJock> maybe we should work the schedule out a bit more.
<cbx33> JaneW, what for?
* ogra hugs edubuntugirl 
<edubuntugirl> ogra: that's enough now
<ogra> LaserJock, which schedule ? 
<ogra> edubuntugirl, hey, i only hugged back :)
<edubuntugirl> ogra: excuse me?
<LaserJock> ogra: for meetings, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DocumentationTeam/MeetingTimes for example
<highvoltage> hehe
<highvoltage> goodnight :)
<ogra> urgh
<ogra> whats that ? 
<highvoltage> that's what we say when we can't stay up anymore
<highvoltage> and when we say things that odn't make sense anymore
<ogra> highvoltage, i meant that horrible table on the page above
<highvoltage> adn we have to kee p out eylids open with figners
<JaneW> highvoltage: ditto
<Amaranth> highvoltage: not true
<Amaranth> i say "more caffeine"
<ogra> yeah
<JaneW> I really don;t think I can face a call with mdz now
<ogra> caffeine++ 
<JaneW> do I have to do it now?
<LaserJock> ogra: everybody puts a -1 for hours that are no good, 0 for so-so, and 1 for hours that are good
<ogra> JaneW, mdz is here, ask him :)
<Amaranth> but whatever you do, no matter what people might tell you, do not slam a 6 pack of red bull
<LaserJock> ogra: and then you can easily add up the colums and see what hours are the best for everybody
<JaneW> ogra: I am so tired
<JaneW> hi mdz :)
<LaserJock> Amaranth: yikes
<Amaranth> i couldn't type very well
<ogra> LaserJock, we're only 5 ppl in the council and for the community we specially make the rotating two dates
<Amaranth> twitchy
<JaneW> cbx33: I was saying thanks for all your work on the BETT proposal, sorry if that wasn't clear
<ogra> i dont think we need to change that for now
<LaserJock> ogra: yes, but I was wondering if the 2 times we go back and forth on are ok
<cbx33> JaneW, np
<ogra> LaserJock, they are ok for JaneW, thats important ...
<LaserJock> hehe, I see ;-)
<ogra> :)
<JaneW> LaserJock: do they not suit you?
<ogra> she's our management 
<JaneW> we can certainly negotiate
<JaneW> BUT I will take a LOT of convincing to accept another 4am meeting slot
<JaneW> one is more than enough
<LaserJock> JaneW: the early one is 0500 for me, which is ~3-4 hrs before I usually get up. It isn't a big problem because I'm not that significant ;-)
<ogra> we could do 5am directly afterwards ;)
<JaneW> I did mail the fridge with our new times, so that should have been updated now
<JaneW> ogra: great idea!
<JaneW> N*O*T
* HedgeMage reminds everyone that she's GMT-8 And will only attend meetings that don't involve being awake between 1am and 7am local time... but understands she won't make every meeting all the time due to time zones
<ogra> LaserJock, no need to attend every meeting :) 
<JaneW> although I am notmally pretty awake at that time
<JaneW> HedgeMage: condolences
<ogra> HedgeMage, exactly thats why we have had our first 20:00 UTC meeting today ;)
<LaserJock> HedgeMage: I'm -8 as well ;-)
<HedgeMage> ogra: and I love ya all for it :)
<JaneW> at least we have many people on the same or sim tz to me, so I can be more adamant about it :)
<ogra> to cover people like you, LaserJock and Amaranth 
<HedgeMage> JaneW: LOL on my time zone or my sleeping habits?
<LaserJock> right, I just wondered if moving the early one up an hour would help a lot of people or no
<Amaranth> -5
<cbx33> right guys I think I'm off too
<JaneW> HedgeMage: TZ mostly, alhtough your sleeping habits need help too
<cbx33> had the crappest of days till tonight
<ogra> LaserJock, the early one was suited for east coast people 
<Amaranth> i get up at 0:00 UTC and go to bed at 17:00 UTC
<JaneW> LaserJock: moving up? what do you mean? earlier or later?
<HedgeMage> JaneW: that's actually better than my average sleeping schedule, but that's what happens when you have a little one :P
<ogra> flint and jelkner usually attend the early ones
<LaserJock> JaneW: later
<JaneW> HedgeMage: oh I know all about that (done it twice)
<highvoltage> LaserJock: i added my times too
<HedgeMage> LaserJock: move which meeting to which time? I don't quite follow
<ogra> later will clash with jelkners school schedule
<ogra> and kjcole as well iirc
<LaserJock> ogra, ok fine
* JaneW would be happy to make it 11:00 UTC
<cbx33> nn all
* HedgeMage wishes that launchpad had some place where we could all input our preferred waking/available hours so scheduling would be easier
<JaneW> but 13:00 and later get's inconvenient
<LaserJock> JaneW: Noooo
<LaserJock> :-)
<JaneW> HedgeMage: belive me it doesn't get easier
<JaneW> we have the same problem with the distro team
<JaneW> and now we have a 6 hourly rotating schedule
<HedgeMage> ouch
<JaneW> so everyone is equally screwed
<LaserJock> lol
<LaserJock> ok, so I think the current schedule is good
<HedgeMage> :)
<ogra> you are screwed only once a month though :)
<LaserJock> seems to suit the most people as much as possible
<cbx33> i agree
<LaserJock> and us West Coasters will just have to deal with it ;-)
<JaneW> \o/
<JaneW> and if anyone complains again, it's back to 12:00 every week :P
<JaneW> be warned
<LaserJock> hehe
<HedgeMage> oh, noes!
<HedgeMage> :P
<edubuntugirl> i'm unhappy about the times
* JaneW thwaps edubuntugirl 
* HedgeMage changes all of JaneW's clocks just to add to the mayhem
<LaserJock> shut up edubuntugirl, if you know what's good for you ;-)
<edubuntugirl> ouch
<HedgeMage> lol @ LaserJock 
* cbx33 sets the edubuntu gang on edubuntugirl :p
<cbx33> :p
* edubuntugirl runs
* LaserJock has a laser and know how to use it ;-)
#edubuntu 2006-05-16
<alfredn> Hello, is there any place or places to go to learn about setting up sound, and floppy, usb, and cdrom access?  I did well with K12LTSP but I want to use Ubuntu/Debian.  
<ogra> sound works out odf the box in ubuntu/edubuntu if you just set SOUND=True in lts.conf
<ogra> localdevice support isnt included yet 
<ogra> bah
<alfredn> Sorry got disconnected there
<ogra> localdevice support isnt included yet, there is manual work required
<ogra> all other stuff is autodetected on the thin clients in ubuntu
<alfredn> I don't mind that, lda-new worked so well but I think it needed hotplug, what method are you suggesting for local devices?  As far as sound goes the login sound plays but rhythmplayer or xmms do not.  And it is not a media format problem
<ogra> we use similar hardware detection the liveCD uses 
<PMantis> ogra, I founs that a Dapper upgrade caused all my wpasupplicant configs to be renamed. Synaptic says it's installed, but no /etc/init.d/wpasupplicant
<ogra> alfredn, as long as your gstreamer output sink is set to esd all should work fine 
<ogra> PMantis, hmm, k thats not very ltsp specific :)
<PMantis> Also, the lid switch on my laptop no longer causes a screen lock.
<PMantis> ogra, No, it's not. :)
<alfredn> I will go check
<ogra> PMantis, /etc/network/if-pre-up.d/ for wpa :)
<PMantis> ogra, I just knew you were closer to the Ubuntu project than I, and I thought I hit you with the first report and find out where I *should* report it to.
<ogra> its not run just randomly on every system anymore by an initscript, but on demand :)
<PMantis> ogra, Ahh, not in /etc/wpasupplicant.conf ...
<ogra> there is also /etc/wpa_supplicant/ifupdown.sh
<PMantis> ogra, I'm currently running it manually to connect.
<ogra> i'm not using any encryption here so i'm not the best person for wpa stuff
<ogra> the lid/suspend prob has already ~50 bugreports, so i doubt we'll need one more :)
<PMantis> LOL
<ogra> its supposed to work fine with network-manager and nm-applet 
<ogra> did you try that ? 
<ogra> if your card works with it its awesome 
<PMantis> Hmm, no... stopped using that because it didn't support WPA, and NM seems really flakey
<ogra> it supports WPA now and runs stable for cards it supports
<PMantis> ogra, Many times as I'm sitting here, 10 foot from my AP, nm-aplet starts swirling and I loose the connection over and over.
<ogra> sadly thats only 60-70% of the cards, so we didnt include it in the default install, but its on the CD
<PMantis> Well, I have an ipw2200
<ogra> that should work fine by now
<ogra> when did you test it the last time ? 
<PMantis> Few weeks ago.. on Breezy
<ogra> aw, in breezy
<ogra> nm and breezy are no friends :)
<PMantis> I even downladed a new ipw2200 from sourceforge, and new firmware for my card.
<ogra> dapper saw a lot improvements wrt nm
<PMantis> OK, I get it. :) I'll try NM again
<PMantis> Hmmm
<PMantis> ogra, BTW... do you know if I can run a script automatically based on what wireless network I connect to?
<PMantis> IOW, *if* I connect to my home wireless AP, run a script to start openVPN ?
<ogra> /etc/network/if-up.d
<ogra> put it in there
<PMantis> Wild... there's already an "openvpn" file there.
<PMantis> ogra, Know much about the lines: if [ -n "$IF_OPENVPN" ] ; then
<PMantis>   $OPENVPN start $IF_OPENVPN
<PMantis> ?
<PMantis> What sets $IF_OPENVPN ?
<ogra> sorry, no idea 
<ogra> grep OPENVPN /etc/*/*/* ?
<ogra> grep OPENVPN /etc/*/* ?
<ogra> grep OPENVPN /etc/* ?
<ogra> :)
<PMantis> hehe
<PMantis> or grep -R OPENVPN /etc/
<ogra> heh, yes :)
<alfredn> can someone send me their lts.conf hosts dhcp file for a edubuntu ltsp server that has sound and local drive support.  Just curious what I am missing.  I've got it all to work in K12ltsp but not as well in Edubuntu. I want to use edubuntu  though becouse I know in time a community like this will surpass the k12lstp.
<ogra> as i said no localdev support 
<ogra> for sound in lts.conf:
<ogra> [default]     SOUND=True
<ogra> thats it
<ogra> https://wiki.edubuntu.org/EdubuntuInstallNotes has hints for dhcp at the bottom
<PMantis> BRB
<alfredn> Sorry ogra I thought you said with work yes? Yes sound works after running gstreamer-properties.  alfred@yurtboy.gotdns.com
<ogra> alfredn, actually it was ed harris (k12ltsp founder) who made the first suggestion for edubuntu once
<ogra> so i think he hopes that we surpass k12 some day 
<ogra> so the support is off his sholders ... :)
<ogra> and he can use edubuntu and customize it to his needs
<ogra> to make it k12edubuntu or something :)
<alfredn> Orga, so the sound is go.  And my dhcp matches the web site.  So how about fuse is that working yet or is there really no chance for 
<alfredn> local devices
<ogra> localdev support is planned for the october release, before that you'll have to set up localdev manually
<ogra> ltspfs and ltspfsd are in universe, but neither tested nor do the packages include any of the scripts, you need to grab these from ltsp.org
<ogra> fuse is available as module in ubuntu 
<ogra> and the ltspfs packages get compiled against our fuse library
<ogra> but things like lbus and the different connction and device creatin scripts are missing
<ogra> *creation
<ogra> and we'll likely not implement it the way ltsp.org did it 
<PMantis> ogra, ok, on wiht NM
<PMantis> WPA too!
<ogra> so it works stable for you ? 
<PMantis> Heh... I've only been on for 2 minutes
<PMantis> So.... can't tell ya. :)
<ogra> but you are here :)
<PMantis> Now to figure out the openvpn integration for if-up
<ogra> it even works with my airport extreme in this ibook here 
<PMantis> That would be SLICK!
<ogra> just the level reporting doesnt 
<PMantis> heh, cool
<PMantis> Oh.. on scans?
<ogra> no, in the little meter in the panel
<ogra> its a known regression of the broadcom driver
<PMantis> Oh, for the *current* AP.
<ogra> yep
<ogra> haha, welcome #ltsp :)
* ogra sees slowly coming all people over to #edubuntu 
<PMantis> ogra, Have a repo for dapper?  http://www.grawert.net/ubuntu/
<ogra> nope
<ogra> thats mostly dead stuff i didnt work on since warty
<PMantis> I have it here beacuse of a howto... forgot what for.
<PMantis> BRB, kids' bed time
<ogra> asything specific you want from there ? i'll happily package it for universe :)
<ogra> *anything
<cliebow> ogra: it is a happening place!!
<ogra> hehe
<cliebow> dapper has me really psyched..is that going to differentiate into edu k goo
<ogra> we're still missing local devices
<ogra> thats a major blocker it seems
<cliebow> ogra: it is still pretty dicey in 4.2 anyway...
<cliebow> sound is the the showstopper in education..for 4.2
<ogra> yes, but people choose 4.2 over ubuntu ltsp because of it
<cliebow> just a big pain 
<ogra> our sound works fine as far as i can tell 
<ogra> (i have no 100 client setup to stress test)
<cliebow> where is the bootup slowdown?
<ogra> X configuration and hardware probing for the device drivers
<ogra> and getltscfg is pretty slow for no apparent reason, i'll look into it for edgy eft 
<cliebow> i have a fairly large setup..but no significant server to run it..and the prurchase of mlti laptops at 50bucks a pop jeopardise that
<cliebow> the setups i have
<ogra> i'm also planning to evaluate if we could switch to dash instead fo bash that will gain us an immensely small memory footprint i think
<cliebow> ahh..
<cliebow> python doesnt figure then on the client side at all?
<ogra> +python is fine on the client side, but dash is a) a lot faster than bash b) a lot smaller than bash :)
<ogra> the client is more than just the python scripts ;) 
<ogra> https://wiki.edubuntu.org/EdubuntuEdgyLTSPFeatureIdeas
<ogra> thats my proposed todo for edgy
<cliebow> i need to look..edgy geing October?
<Burgwork> ogra, have you looked at the stateless linux stuff from redhat. Apparently they are doing more work for fc6
<ogra> yep
<Burgwork> afaict, there isn't much code on the ground yet, but it is a good idea
<ogra> Burgwork, thats like netbooting workstations iirc, right ? 
<Burgwork> ogra, sort of
<enyc> ?stateless linux?
<ogra> so what i call thick client support :)
<Burgwork> http://fedora.redhat.com/projects/stateless/
<ogra> its my 5th point and i think its very easy to implement in our current ltsp
<ogra> even i dont plan more than the top four for eft
<enyc> ogra: sound handy... workstations take state and run local apps/cpu... 
<ogra> and mount /home from the server 
<cliebow> thanks for sharing these with me...
<ogra> LaserJock, highvoltage, the edubuntu.org mailadresses should work now
<LaserJock> ogra: I have a edubuntu.org address? now I really feel special ;-)
<ogra> cliebow, well, thats what we're here for, collaboration :)
<ogra> LaserJock, you got more than me btw, somehow *my* address makes probs again ... :)
<cliebow> Yes..makes my world go around..hope to have more to contribute as time goes on..
<ogra> we'll happily accept everything :)
<LaserJock> ogra: ya! it worked.
<ogra> :)
<alfredn> Ogra I got disconnected there can you list the ltspfs files I need to try fuse and have you had any luck?  By the way why does my ltsp client not boot to the gui screen but to the console and I have to alt-ctrl f8 to it?
<ogra> you have an old version of ltsp-client running, i fixed that bug (console login instead of gui) on monday
<ogra> there are ltspfs and ltspfsd
<ogra> but you will also need lbus from ltsp.org and all the little nifty scripts to make everything play together
<cliebow> ogra: what are you using for authentication.i am deep into an ldap /cgi thing right now
<ogra> there is an "ltsp-server-pkg-ubuntu" package on ltsp.org with all scripts and tools in it, but i never tried it
<ogra> (in the local device section on the ltsp.org wiki that is )
<ogra> cliebow, only shadow/pam locally, edubuntu is still a single classroom distro
* PMantis is back
<ogra> there are some summer of code projects addressing network authentication in ubuntu, i hope we'll get something nice to adopt it in edubuntu
<cliebow> ogra: so a web based thingie is passe..or not?
<alfredn> thanks ogra I will try and update things and the fuse why does edubuntu seem to be a step back from k12ltsp is it because alot is changing?
<ogra> not really what i'm targeting ... but a good optional add on in any case 
<cliebow> alfredn:new 
<PMantis> Anyone know how to tell what packages I'm using from a specific repository?
<ogra> alfredn, its all newly designed, there are some new basic principles that need to be worked in 
<ogra> PMantis, apt-cache madison <package>
<PMantis> madison?
<PMantis> hmm
<PMantis> What it <package> is what I *don't* know ?
<ogra> alfredn, also we only work with plain distro packages, so instead of writing a script that makes my stuff work but breaks the package in every other context, i make the change directly to the package and make sure the change corresponds to all other use cases of the package
<ogra> that takes more time but is way cleaner ... and i can devolp everything inside of ubuntu not as a subproject :)
<ogra> PMantis, hmm, you want it reverse 
<PMantis> Yes, provide repository, get list of packages
<PMantis> Although, I just created a Synaptic filter, looking from grawert in "origin".
<PMantis> only 3 items
<ogra> yep
<ogra> there is not much in my old repo
<PMantis> pimp
<PMantis> lol
<ogra> i should either shut it down or update the packages ...
<ogra> since there is no warty anymore 
<LaserJock> PMantis: what repo are  you looking for?
<PMantis> Can you tell me if that's true? Only 3 in the repo?
<ogra> pimp was really famous 
<PMantis> LaserJock, I'm trying to determine *if* I'm using any package from ogra's repo.
<ogra> http://www.grawert.net/ubuntu/dists/warty/universe/binary-i386/
<ogra> there are 6 packages
<ogra> but at least graveman and gcursor are in universe since hoary
<PMantis> Ahhh
<ogra> so you wont be able to use my old packages for them
<PMantis> linkf from XChat arent' working since Daper upgrade
<PMantis> err links
<ogra> mrburns is totally immature and not remoptely as good as serpentine
<ogra> pimp is fine for photo importing if you dont want to use an app like f-spot 
<PMantis> ...and MAN, my laptop spends *muck* more time with the CPU scaled up to full speed, and I'm not doing anything special.
<ogra> or gtumb
<PMantis> heh
<ogra> gthumb
<PMantis> I use Gallery
<ogra> i use f-spot now ... it does great gallerys 
<alfredn> ogra last question i went to update ltsp-client and got "Removing ltsp-utils " from apt get?
<ogra> urgh
<ogra> dont ever use ltsp-utils if you use ubuntu ltsp
<ogra> it will surely break everything, i promise
<ogra> so apt is right :)
<ogra> err, and make sure you update in the chroot 
<ogra> sudo chroot /opt/ltsp/i386 apt-get update
<ogra> ^^^ thats the command to get the recent packagelist
<ogra> sudo chroot /opt/ltsp/i386 apt-get upgrade
<ogra> thats actually upgrading the client environment
<ogra> PMantis, startup-settings is actually something good i should pull into the distro
<ogra> its great for dual booting systems
<alfredn> ogra, when I did apt-get non-chroot it want to do things like remove and install but when 
<alfredn> i do it chroot it sais all is up to date, I linked the ltsp sources to the /etc/apt/sources
<ogra> dont install ltsp-client on a normal system
<ogra> it will turn your server in an ltsp client, you dont want that
<alfredn> should I remove things and start again
<ogra> if you installed ltsp-client on the server system, yes
<ogra> then remove it 
<ogra> else you wont have a login manager next boot 
<ogra> ltsp-client should only be in the chroot
<alfredn> all that is installed in regular root is ltsp-server ltsp-server-standalone ltsp-utils
<ogra> yep
<ogra> you are using breezy (5.10) right ? 
<alfredn> sorry no I should have mentioned dapper
<ogra> ok, then first thing to do is sudo apt-get remove --purge ltsp-utils 
<ogra> and forget about that package in the future, its the scripts for ltsp 4.1 and incompatible with ubuntu ltsp
<alfredn> done
<alfredn> I think I loaded it to try and use ltspinfo tool
<ogra> if you used any of these scripts that acrually changed something (ltspadmin/ltspcfg), you should wipe the /opt/ltsp dir 
<ogra> and start over again
<alfredn> no I read not to use those
<ogra> i think only running ltspinfo should not break anything
<ogra> ok
<alfredn> last question for real -- any chance of getting a microphone to work and therefore skype even gnome-recorder can't see the mic
<ogra> alfredn, you should make sure you have the 0.86 version of ltsp-server on the server and ltsp-client in the chroot
<ogra> that has the fix for the boot to console bug
<ogra> that microphone thing a bit more tricky
<ogra> you'll need to run skype as local app 
<ogra> the ltsp.org wiki has info about how to set that up
<alfredn> I will look, by the way (yes another question before I run off) should I remove ltsp-server-standalone
<ogra> ltsp-server-standalone is a metapackage that cares that dhcpd gets installed
<alfredn> Ogra thanks again you saved me hours of messing around, I tried to join the mailing list but no reply yet.  I do want to try and help out more.
<ogra> it will also make sure that you always have the latest packages needed for ltsp ...
<ogra> oh, the edubuntu ML ? 
<alfredn> well the dev one, what is the best way to get involved? 
<ogra> thats automated, you should have gotten an autoreply
<ogra> did you subscribe here ? https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/edubuntu-devel
<cbx33> mornin all
<cbx33> ping ogra 
<highvoltage> ogra: cool, i'll try it out later today :)
<cbx33> bbl
<pygi-ubuntu> sivang: he update his application
<pygi-ubuntu> http://code.google.com/soc/ubuntu/app.html?csaid=TG.KillerX@gmail.com:10e66774:698f1a1f
<bimberi> Burgwork: ping (op needed in #ubuntu)
* mode/#edubuntu [+o highvoltage]  by ChanServ
<bimberi> Burgwork: nvm (problem gone) :)
<cbx33> hi everybody
<cbx33> ping ogra 
<cbx33> highvoltage: anyway to get wiki.edubuntu.org to link to our wiki homepage
<jsgotangco> hey guys
<cbx33> hi jsgotangco 
<mbainrot> hi
<juliux> JaneW, ping
<JaneW> juliux: pong
<juliux> JaneW, who have i to ask if i want to have an extrac mailinglist at lists.ubuntu.com?
<cbx33> ogra: ping
<cbx33> JaneW: ping
<jsgotangco> juliux: jdub
<juliux> jsgotangco, thanks
<ogra> jsgotangco, we have another contact for that now
<ogra> something like mailadmin@ubuntu.com 
<jsgotangco> ahhh much better
<ogra> dont remember the exact address
<cbx33> ogra: pm?
<jsgotangco> oh right, i remember elmo doesn;'t do syncs anymore either
<ogra> btw, the edubuntu.org adresses work now
<ogra> for all in th eedubuntu-members team, including EC
<cbx33> ooooh... ogra does that include ours too?
<ogra> yep
<jsgotangco> nice
<cbx33> that could mean my ubuntu one is fixed :D
<cbx33> elmo said he'd do them at the same time :D
<jsgotangco> more spam for us!
<jsgotangco> :)
<cbx33> hey guys
<cbx33> I just had 9 clients loaded, 7 logged in and working on a d600 laptop
<cbx33> and it wasn't the speed was ok
<cbx33> that didn't make sense,
<cbx33> and the speed was ok
<cbx33> ogra: I did have a hint of that issue that Petaris was talking about yesterday though
<cbx33> had a few times when two users couldn't login
<cbx33> after I ran the update ssh keys it was ok
<cbx33> just about to comb the logs to see why
<highvoltage> i had a user (non-tsf/tuxlab related) that phoned me this morning and couldn't log in with the 6.06 beta
<cbx33> hmmm
<cbx33> over client highvoltage ?
<highvoltage> i told him to do a build-ssh-keys (forgot the exact command) and then it ran fine again
<cbx33> yes i did that and it was fine
<highvoltage> so it seems like s recurrence of an old bug
<cbx33> where are the ldm logs stored?
<highvoltage> cbx33: over client?
<ogra> there were no such bug
<cbx33> ie not on the server
<cbx33> ogra: where are the ldm logs?
<ogra> and it simply is technically impossible that update-sshkeys fixes it, it must be something else
<ogra> in /var7log
<cbx33> well that's what I thought
<cbx33> ogra: I must be stupid where abouts?
<highvoltage> ogra: i'm refering to the bug in previous alphas where you had to run update-sshkeys after installation, because it didn't run during installation because ssh wasn't running. having said that, however, i can understand that it's not that bug.
<cbx33> ogra: auth.log:May 11 12:43:40 localhost su[8689] : (pam_unix) authentication failure; logname= uid=1000 euid=0 tty=pts/0 ruser=pete rhost=  user=andyauth.log:May 11 12:43:43 localhost su[8689] : - pts/0 pete:andyauth.log:May 11 12:43:48 localhost su[8708] : + pts/0 pete:andyauth.log:May 11 12:43:48 localhost su[8708] : (pam_unix) session opened for user andy by (uid=1000)auth.log:May 11 12:43:51 localhost su[8708] : (pam_unix) session closed for user an
<pygi> sivang: poke
<pygi> JaneW: poke
<cbx33> but interesteingly enough I coudn't log in either on two seperate machines and I'm not in the log
<cbx33> perhaps there was a network connectivity issue at that moment?
<cbx33> ok i found the issue
<cbx33> hang on
<cbx33> pastebinning
<pygi> hi cbx33 
<cbx33> hi pygi 
<cbx33> ogra: http://pastebin.com/711304
<cbx33> Petaris: the issue you were having yesterday with the not being able to log in
<Petaris> cbx33: yeah?
<cbx33> can you possibly put the contents of /var/log/auth.log somewhere I can see
<cbx33> I had the same issue today and want to check it out
<ogra> its pretty clear a DNS breakage
<cbx33> yes
<cbx33> wanted to check if that was the same for Petaris 
<pygi> ogra: perhaps you know who Kyller Costa Gorgnio would be?
<Petaris> cbx33: ok, just a sec
<cbx33> thanks
<sivang> pygi: peek :)
<pygi> sivang: hey :)
<pygi> sivang: have you seen updated application? :-D
<sivang> pygi: I've the changed application, it's nice to see he's willing to check what can be done with exsiting tools, indeed. but did you see Scott's comment?
* pygi looks
<Petaris> cbx33: the last two logs on it good enough?
<cbx33> sure
<pygi> sivang: ugh, indeed :-/
<cbx33> just make sure they cover the time perood you were having problems
<sivang> pygi: I talked with him a bit about it, he said to write something that boots to a rescue mode is considered very small work in his regards, for the other parts, he says that there are arelady half a donze tools that arealdy doing that. he just doesn't think there too much meat there for the program, let's call him to discuss as well so you can hear it directly from him
<pygi> I agree, so no need to discuss
<pygi> sivang: lets just call it a day, and scratch it
<Petaris> cbx33: http://katerina.frederic.k12.wi.us/code/auth.log  and http://katerina.frederic.k12.wi.us/code/auth.log.0
<sivang> pygi: very hard for me, I do not completely agree with Scott, but OTOH I don't have his epxerience to know it's so small work.. (I actually think it would be wise to talk with him before scratching it)
<pygi> oki, lets talk with him then
<cbx33> Petaris: hmm.....not the same issue 
<cbx33> looks from the logs like the password was wrong
<cbx33> well it coudn't authenticate anyway
<sivang> pygi: I could suggest in return a couple replacement projects, pythong dar bindings, python libnotify bindings, stuff surrounding this.
<sivang> pygi: you want to do it here, or in a new channel?
<Petaris> cbx33: all of the user passwords are the same
<pygi> sivang: doesnt matter where we discuss it...indeed, you could, but notice he doesnt like python too much
<cbx33> hmmm strange then
<cbx33> i had some broken DNS problems
<cbx33> http://pastebin.com/711304
<sivang> pygi: he's on -devel, join there 
<pygi> sivang: I am there
<sivang> pygi: cool, let's wait for him to respond.
<pygi> sivang: I hope you meant #ubuntu-devel :)
<Petaris> cbx33: What I run into is that I can't login withoiut running the ltsp-update-sshkeys command
<pygi> JaneW: poke once again :)
<Petaris> and then if I logout and try to log back in I hav eto run that command again
<cbx33> yes, Petaris but that shouldn't affect it
<Petaris> cbx33: Yet it is so
<cbx33> well i thought so till i looked at my logs
<Petaris> I also notice my clock keeps getting out of whack
<cbx33> andfound it wasn't it
<Petaris> I wonder if that could be affecting it
<cbx33> you're not using kerberos to authenticate 
<cbx33> are you?
<cbx33> on a windows active directory?
<Petaris> not on this server
<cbx33> hmm
<Petaris> not kerberos being used
<Petaris> but that is why I thought of that
<cbx33> cos a >5min clock shift will result in not being able to log in
<Petaris> heh, sometimes less then that
<sivang> pygi: indeed
<cbx33> officially should be 5
<cbx33> apparently
<Petaris> right
<Petaris> AD and my sambea server stop talking if it is greater then about 3 minutes
<cbx33> hehe
* pygi waits for Scott
<Petaris> cbx33: Any thoughts on what else could cause logins to be rejected?
<Petaris> the username is valid
<Petaris> the password is valid
<cbx33> no not at all really
<Petaris> but it just bounces back to the username screen, like if you had entered an incorect username/password
<cbx33> unless there is another authentication mechanism being used
<cbx33> yes that's what I got too, but mine was a different issue
<Petaris> I didn't screw with anything dealing with auth
<Petaris> hrm
<Petaris> well I may have to run over their today, I will tail auth.log and see what I see
<Petaris> but from looking at the log it doesn't seem to show all of those failed attepmts
<Petaris> just the wrong username / password ones
<ogra> rather get the ldm log from the client and file a bug with it :)=
<Petaris> is there a way to update the clients?
<Petaris> by that I mean /opt/ltsp/i386/ on the server
<ogra> sure
<ogra> sudo chroot /opt/ltsp/i386/
<ogra> then just apt-get update and apt-get upgrade
<ogra> might be you need to copy the sources.list from the server into the chroot first
<Petaris> hrm
<Petaris> ahh
<Petaris> ok
<ogra> (it will default to cdrom unless you did a manual run of ltsp-build-client)
<Petaris> ok
<Petaris> let me try updateing the clients
<ogra> run ltsp-update-kernels on the server afterwards (might not be necessary, buit just in case)
<ogra> *but
<pygi> sivang: I have to go now :(
<cbx33> ogra: d'ya get my pm?
<Petaris> ogra: should that be upgrade or dist-upgrade?
<sivang> pygi: okay, I will try and talk to him if he reponsds. 
<pygi> sivang: just poke me if he ever responds, I should be free in like 5 minutes
<sivang> pygi: k, sure
<JaneW> pygi: I am here, just can't talk right now, sorry
<Petaris> ok, clients updated
<Petaris> I really hope this didn't break anything else
<cbx33> hehe
<cbx33> I'm in the middle of trying to get AD to work
<jsgotangco> Samba integration to an AD?
<cbx33> yes
<cbx33> well, but have hit a wall at the moment
<cbx33> had a funny error which has now dissapeared
<cbx33> but now I can't do wbinfo -u or -g
<cbx33> just comes up with error
<jsgotangco> its been years since i did windows server heh
<cbx33> oooh gotten a step closer
<cbx33> wbinfo now works
<cbx33> just need to setup the pam modules
<cbx33> ping ogra you there
<cbx33> or anyone who knows about pam setup for ltsp?
<pygi> cbx33, please remind me what package are Man devel pages?
<pygi> I just need to install it to someone, and I forgot it :-/
<bimberi> pygi: manpages-dev
<cbx33> manpages-dev
<pygi> bimberi, thanks :)
<cbx33> bah you beat me
<bimberi> pygi: np :)
<cbx33> but hhhhhheeeeeyyyy I have AD authentication working :D
<bimberi> that beats me :P
<bimberi> hands down
<cbx33> w00t
<cbx33> now for the tricky task - I have to get their home directory to map to their windows home directory
<cbx33> but the difficult task is done
<cbx33> w00t
* mode/#edubuntu [+o highvoltage]  by ChanServ
<cbx33> highvoltage: we had 7/9 in use machines on that D600 today
<Petaris> I really need to get this login issue fixed
<Petaris> and there is a boot issue with the clients now too
<Petaris> some hang on tftp with a time out
<Petaris> some hang on /opt/ltsp/i386 load
<Petaris> the coming up to the console login is minor compared to these two
<pygi> sivang: poke
<ogra> Petaris, is your ltsp-client package in the chroot at 0.86 now ? 
<ogra> the console login stuff was fixed in 0.85
<Petaris> sec
<ogra> also did you run ltsp-update-kernels on the server after the upgrade ?
<Petaris> yep
<Petaris> yeah its at 0.86
<ogra> then it shouldnt happen anymore ...
<Petaris> It may not
<Petaris> I haven't gone over there yet
<Petaris> but the login issues still happen
<ogra> oh, i thought you see it 
<Petaris> no, I will go over there and check in a bit
<ogra> ah, k
<Petaris> I'll pop in when I get over there
<Petaris> maybe there is something simple that can be done
<ogra> i'm pretty sure its not ssh related ... 
<ogra> ssh only shows the symptom
<Petaris> right
<ogra> does the  server have two NICs ?
<Petaris> yeah
<Petaris> both static
<Petaris> one is 172.20.0.15 the other 192.168.0.1
<ogra> hmm, so no dynamic DNS that could change or something
<Petaris> nope
<Petaris> er, thats 172.20.0.12 actually
<jsgotangco> hmm
<jsgotangco> can anyone remember that supposed to be clean and easy package manager?
<jsgotangco> (not smart)
<ogra> i was about to say smart
<Petaris> me too
<jsgotangco> smart is actually well, a bit smarter than the other one
<ogra> edgy will switch to it :)
<jsgotangco> yeah i'm all for it
<jsgotangco> mvo and mdz are heavily involved in it right?
<ogra> i dont think mdz is much involved in any coding atm
<ogra> mvo might be, dunno
* pygi doesnt like smart :(
<ogra> smart is cool
<ogra> will make our life a lot easier
<pygi> yea, yea, don't wanna argue about that
<jsgotangco> its not like we're abandoning apt
<jsgotangco> smart should complement it
<jsgotangco> err deb i mean
<ogra> we wont switch away from .deb
<pygi> do whatever you want, I can't influence that anyway :)
<jsgotangco> hrmmm
<cbx33> can someone change the topic abotu the meeting at some point ?
<vijay> hi all, today i installed edubuntu on my system, but i changed my monitor afterwards, and my display is coming larger than my screen, can anybody help me
<ogra> vijay, switch to console (ctrl-alt-f1), log in and run: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ogra> it will use the current values, so just hit enter until you reach the resolution question
<vijay> ogra: i did that also
<vijay> ok, i selected 1024X768
<ogra> cbx33, feel free to do it :)
<vijay> but still iam getting like that only
<vijay> and my screen is flickering unnsessarily
<jsgotangco> what display is this?
<vijay> mine is intel 82845G brookedale chipset
<ogra> ah
<ogra> i think you need a special tool for that card
<vijay> what tool?
<ogra> to make it use higher resolutions
<vijay> i want to run it on 1024X768 only
<ogra> something like i915resolution
<vijay> ok
<ogra> sorry, cant look it up here, that doesnt exist on powerpc
<vijay> ok
<alfredn> Hello, I was wondering about sound again.  Has anyone set up the recording or microphone on a ltsp client
<ogra> alfredn, as i said before, that wont work unless you run skype locally on the thin client which requires a lot of fiddling
<alfredn> Hello ogra
<ogra> hey
<alfredn> I got it running on a local client thanks to a good site http://pachikov.com/ablog/posts/2006/03/07/terminal-server-for-home-media-pcs/
<alfredn> But it can not login now?  So I thought it may be a nat thing
<ogra> urgh
<ogra> dont follow the thin client howto
<ogra> its a pretty crappy document (the original had only 4 or 5 lines)
<jsgotangco> i just got to taste the weirdest cup noodle ever from taiwan
<ogra> people thought they'd need rubbish like NAT on thin client networks etc
<ogra> so it grew several heads :)
<alfredn> i thought that was strange for the nat it is also here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ThinClientHowtoNAT
<ogra> yeah
<ogra> forget about NAT, you wont need it
<alfredn> How about yellow page or nis
<ogra> sure, you can do that, but i think nowadays ldap solutions are rather common
<alfredn> so if I was going to go with the most recent way then I would use ldap?  Is there a way to centralize this info so people know what is going on now?
<ogra> yes, ldap provides a centralized database ...
<ogra> there is plenty of docs on the ltsp.org wiki
<alfredn> Yes I know just they seem more towards the other ways ie fedora or non ubuntu how about this link http://www.ltsp.org/documentation/ltsp-4.1/ltsp-4.1-en.html#AEN1683
<alfredn> Well I'm gonna go read about ldap since that seems the best way to run skype local and make it work?
<cbx33> ogra, done
<cbx33> ogra, did you see my progress iwth AD and ltsp?
<cbx33> hopefully can start wiki cleanup today
<jsgotangco> goodnight
<cbx33> hi LaserJock 
<LaserJock> hi cbx33 
* mode/#edubuntu [+o highvoltage]  by ChanServ
<Petaris_lab> ogra: I still ran into the console login issue
<ogra> could you do: grep usplash /etc/init.d/ltsp-client  ?
<Petaris_lab> also ran into the login issue as well
<Petaris_lab> on the server?
<ogra> in the chroot
<Petaris_lab>  # if usplash is runing, make sure to stop it now
<Petaris_lab>                 if pidof usplash > /dev/null; then
<Petaris_lab>                         /etc/init.d/usplash stop
<Petaris_lab> thats what comes up
<ogra> great
<ogra> then i wonder why you still see that issue
<Petaris_lab> not sure
<Petaris_lab> at any rate its minor compared to the login issue
<ogra> did you tweak anything in the chroot ? anything thats not default ?
<highvoltage> hi guys
<Petaris_lab> jsut the stuff in lts.conf
<Petaris_lab> s/jsut/just
<ogra> whats in there ? 
<Petaris_lab> Hi highboltage
<Petaris_lab> er, highvoltage
<highvoltage> highboltage? :)
<Petaris_lab> I hate this keyboard
<highvoltage> hey Petaris_lab 
<Petaris_lab> the strange thing is that /var/log/auth.log shows the login is accepted
<Petaris_lab> but in actuallity it just sends you back to the login page
<ogra> what does ~/.xsession_errors of the user show ?
<Petaris_lab>  Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<Petaris_lab> Xsession: X session started for petaris at Thu May 11 11:54:07 CDT 2006
<ogra> aha
<ogra> +there is your issue
<Petaris_lab> (process:6217): GLib-WARNING **: goption.c:1687: ignoring invalid short option '\xae' (-82)
<ogra> pretty sure an xfce thing
<Petaris_lab> hrm
<Petaris_lab> then why does it eventually let me in?
<ogra> no idea
<Petaris_lab> hrm
<ogra> but something tries to access DISPLAY before its set
<Petaris_lab> ahh
<ogra> looks like a race condition
<Petaris_lab> You said crimsun is one of the xfce guys?
<Petaris_lab> *for ubuntu
<ogra> or janimo in #ubuntu-devel
<Petaris_lab> ok
<Petaris_lab> I'll try poking them
<ogra> have a look how that session stuff in xfce is different from KDE or gnome 
<ogra> how did you set up your xfce on that machine ? 
<Petaris_lab> umm
<Petaris_lab> I followed your directions
<ogra> installing xubuntu-desktop ?
<Petaris_lab> yeah
<Petaris_lab> then did that other thing to make it default
<ogra> and update-alternatives x-session-manager
<Petaris_lab> that was it
<ogra> ok
<ogra> then my side is ok :)
<ogra> must be the session script
<ogra> probably just adding a sleep 1 at the top anywhere will already work around the issue for you
<highvoltage> ogra: what's happening in edubuntuland? i feel a bit out of touch.
<cbx33> nice one ogra :D
<cbx33> highvoltage, I'll be starting wiki cleanup either later tonight or tomorrow
<highvoltage> cbx33: great :)
<cbx33> got big plans
<cbx33> and wanted to ask
<ogra> highvoltage, not much, i'm trying to jump into my car since 2h :)
<cbx33> can we possibly have wiki.edubuntu.org pointing to our wiki homepage?
<cbx33> bbl guys
<highvoltage> ogra: heh! is it the evils of IRC that's keeping you bound?
<highvoltage> cbx33: i talked to znarl about it before, but i don't think i ever logged a ticket for that, i'll do that now then
<cbx33> highvoltage, excellent
<juliux> !seen ogra 
<ubotu> ogra is currently on #edubuntu (17h 58m 10s) #ubuntu (17h 58m 10s)
<edubuntugirl> i miss ogra
<LaserJock> edubuntugirl: you're not the only one
<edubuntugirl> LaserJock: sorry...
<juliux> edubuntugirl, ogra is at the freeway
<ogra> not yet...
<edubuntugirl> juliux: I already know stuff about what ogra is
<ogra> but now
<juliux> edubuntugirl, ok
<highvoltage> ogra: are you going with the porche? :)
<juliux> highvoltage, yes i is driving his porche
<jryer> I just installed edubuntu and cannot connect to the internet. I am using this same machine so I know the infrastructure is there and all is connected. I am using ubuntu now. What is different in edubuntu that I need to change?
<LaserJock> hmm, I wouldn't think there would be any difference? what kind of edubuntu install are you doing?
<highvoltage> heh :)
<edubuntugirl> what is he doing there?
<edubuntugirl> juliux: huh?
<jryer> edubuntu 6.06. It works for my coworker but not for me.
<highvoltage> ignore edubuntugirl, she is terribly lagged
<jryer> Type of install is workstation
<LaserJock> jryer: hmm, yeah. that should be a tweaked Ubuntu install. highvoltage, you know of anything?
<highvoltage> hmmm.. not that i can think of
<highvoltage> jryer: where does it fail?
<highvoltage> can you resolve names?
<highvoltage> or can you ping IP addresses on your local network?
<highvoltage> what does ifconfig give you?
<highvoltage> and are you using dhcp, or static settings?
<jryer> The install works but I cannot connect to the internet -- using DHCP. 
<jryer> That is, firefox cannot resolve IPs and pings fail
<highvoltage> jryer: if you type ifconfig from a terminal, can you see if you have a valid IP address?
<jryer> I will try ifconfig. I did try pinging the gateway, dns and dhcp and all failed.
<jryer> Going to reboot now to edubuntu. Thanks for the help.
<highvoltage> jryer: hold on
<highvoltage> jryer: sorry, didn't realise you were typing on the same machine
<highvoltage> jryer: if it doesn't have a valid address, try 'sudo dhclient' and look what it says
<elliot_> Has anyone had luck booting an indigo imac with the live cd?  
<LaserJock> elliot_: what is an indigo imac?
<LaserJock> I have an intel iMac but I'm guessing that's not it
<elliot_> 2nd or 3rd generation
<elliot_> G3
<highvoltage> elliot_: as in, one of those orange all in one apple pc's? :)
<elliot_> We have some indigo, some orange, some grape.
<elliot_> I've read all over that you need a special XF86Config file, but I can't find what should be in that file to save my life.
<elliot_> Basically the thing boots, runs through the whole graphical boot process, and then when you should get a login it gives a black screen.  You can hear it logging in though.
<LaserJock> elliot_: you'll need a xorg.conf file not a XF86Config, that is for the older XFree86 server
<highvoltage> is it just the indigo coloured ones that need extra config? that's strange :)
<elliot_> the orange don't seem to work either.
<elliot_> I haven't gotten to the grape yet, but I think they are newer.
<LaserJock> highvoltage: to bad they didn't have an Ubuntu brown one
<highvoltage> yeah!
<elliot_> right, the ubuntu disk package for ppc matches the orange ones though, so I thought for sure it would work.
<LaserJock> elliot_: how about http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=103247 ?
<highvoltage> elliot_: sorry, i'm incredibly boring, all my hardware is 32bit x86 :(
<LaserJock> highvoltage: me too, mine just usually works. Except mine intel mac which doesn't even have a chance yet so I haven't tried
<elliot_> LaserJock, thanks, that is similar to what I've been doing, but slightly different, I'll give it a try.
<elliot_> no intel mac support yet?
<LaserJock> elliot_: all we need is drivers I think. Ubuntu has EFI support I think
<elliot_> We've got this aging mac lab, no money to replace it, but a fairly fast server, so edubuntu LTSP for us!
<elliot_> ah, shouldn't be too hard to get drivers then.
<LaserJock> elliot_: well, ATI will have to put out a linux driver for the graphics. I think that won't be easy
<highvoltage> elliot_: please keep us posted when you get your lab up
<elliot_> Thanks. I'm going over to try it now, back later.
<LaserJock> good luck
<LaserJock> oh man, this thing is taking forever to install Flight 7 :(
<LaserJock> I need my pbuilder
<LaserJock> how much RAM does a thin client need?
<jryer> How do I install programs on ubuntu? I want to install liferea, a feed reader and have downloaded the package. Now what?
<LaserJock> jryer: sudo dpkg -i <path to package>.deb
<cbx33> evenin all
<cbx33> LaserJock, who would we talk to about upgrading moinmoin?
<cbx33> ping highvoltage 
<jryer> Thanks...peace out
<LaserJock> cbx33: for the (ed)ubuntu wiki?
<cbx33> yes
<LaserJock> cbx33: probably Henrik Omma, but it has been shot down before, I think
<LaserJock> cbx33: why do you need an upgraded moin for?
<cbx33> just thinking that some features would be useful
<LaserJock> the doc team has discussed that too, as well as possibly using mediawiki
<cbx33> nooo
<cbx33> moin is better imo
<LaserJock> well, you can debate that with Burgwork ;-)
<cbx33> heheh
<Burgwork> cbx33, moin is nice, just not for docs and other presentation documents
<cbx33> i used mediawiki for a long time
<cbx33> only started using moin when i started working edubuntu
<cbx33> it's much nicer and faster
<Burgwork> cbx33, moin has issues with lots of people who are not already integrated as a community
<cbx33> hmm
<cbx33> i see what uyou mean
<Burgwork> which is why it works so well for developers and not so much for other communities
#edubuntu 2006-05-17
<HedgeMage> Hi, all
<LaserJock> hi HedgeMage 
<HedgeMage> What's up?
<LaserJock> ogra!
<ogra> yeah
<ogra> thats me :)
<LaserJock> the doc team is going to move the user documentation wiki page to help.ubuntu.com, I was wondering if we would want any Edubuntu wiki pages to go too
<ogra> sure
<LaserJock> right now the plan is to move everything from the Documenation Category in the wiki https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CategoryDocumentation
<ogra> i'm usually doing my doc work on the wiki, so i'd make sense to at least merge the ltsp pages
<LaserJock> I looked and there were only 2 pages with Edubuntu in them
<LaserJock> so maybe as a part of the Edubuntu wiki cleanup "CategoryDocumentation" should be added to the bottom of wiki pages that are user documentation
<ogra> yep
<ogra> i added my stuff below EdubuntuDocumentation
<ogra> or moved it there where appropriate
<HedgeMage> Grr... Good News: did a quick Edubuntu install late last night and finished my assigned chapters (going over proofing notes from a newbie who tested them for me now)
<HedgeMage> Bad News: being sleep-deprived as I was, I put the back-up of my home dir that I made before the install somewhere very safe... so safe that I can't find it!
<HedgeMage> If you were a back-up CD, where would you be?
<LaserJock> bummer
<LaserJock> in /tmp of course ;-)
<ogra> ...nd I am the technology director (not by choice, but kind of by default...) at the Boys and Girls Clubs of North Central Montana.  My AmeriCorps friends emailed me the information about Edubuntu and our organization has reviewed it and we are happy to say that all five of our units are going to be using it...
* HedgeMage tickles LaserJock mercilessly
<ogra> how does that sound :)
<HedgeMage> ogra: nice!
<LaserJock> North Central Montana!
<ogra> :)
<LaserJock> must be Great Falls
<ogra> he has a ton of questions following :)
<HedgeMage> Anyhow, once I work in the improvements my friend suggested, I'll paste the whole thing into the wiki.
<HedgeMage> ogra: hehe that's a smart way to start!
<ogra> yeah
<HedgeMage> btw, the list of apps I'm supposed to take screenshots of is, of course, on the lost backup CD so if someone could paste me the link again, I'd really appreciate it
<ogra> he has mostly probs to burn the iso ... but he can have a shipit CD in 3 weeks ;)
<LaserJock> I grew up in Montana. I didn't know there were any other Linux geeks except me in the whole state ;-)
<ogra> that was pre-ubuntu ;)
<LaserJock> HedgeMage: probably from EdubuntuSchoolAdvocacy
<LaserJock> ogra: hehe
<LaserJock> I think there are something like 5 times as many cows as people in Montana, getting a computer lab set up isn't easy :-)
<HedgeMage> LaserJock: that sounds familiar, so it's probably it, thanks :)
* HedgeMage thanks the DYC for IMAP... losing her T-bird directory wasn't a catastrophe
<ogra> LaserJock, pfft, easily solved, just teach the cows to install it :)
<LaserJock> ogra: it is so easy, I bet they could have a killer ltsp setup in the barns :-)
<ogra> then you'll have more admins than users in the end 
<LaserJock> ogra: we might have to change the theme though :-)
<ogra> heh
<ogra> white with black spots ? 
<ogra> (or do cowns look different in montana ?)
<LaserJock> yeah, the black and white spots are for the milk cows
<LaserJock> there aren't too many of those in Montana
<LaserJock> mostly we have black and red ones, and then sort of a red and white sploched kind
<ogra> ah, so they have the brown choclat variant then :)
<LaserJock> heh
<LaserJock> that's where the chocolate milk comes from :-)
<alexandros_se> hello LaserJock 
<alexandros_se> :)
* Burgwork reloads LaserJock full of bull for another round...
<LaserJock> hi alexandros_se 
<alexandros_se> how are you doin'?
<LaserJock> ok, busy, but ok
<alexandros_se> cool
<jsgotangco> hey guys
* mode/#edubuntu [+o highvoltage]  by ChanServ
<ubusepha> hello guys
<JaneW> has cbx33 been around today?
<JaneW> and hi everyone else?
<JaneW> s/?/ /
<Petaris> Hello JaneW
<JaneW> hi Petaris :)
<Petaris> I haven't been in here very long but I haven't seen cbx33 as of yet
<JaneW> Petaris: ok, thanks np
<Bluekuja> ogra: ping
<JaneW> does cbx33 still exist? I can't find him on Launchpad, and e-mail to him is failing
<Bluekuja> i'm talking with him
<Bluekuja> right now
<Bluekuja> https://launchpad.net/people/petesavage 
<Bluekuja> JaneW: do i need to tell him something?
<JaneW> hrm why couldn't I find that?
<JaneW> I am replying to an e-mail from him
<Bluekuja> oh
<Bluekuja> im talking with him on gmail
<Bluekuja> anyway just search debug in the search string in LP
<Bluekuja> and you'll find him
<Bluekuja> JaneW: do i need to tell something to him for you?
<Bluekuja> he said to write him in gmail account
<Bluekuja> he'll be here later
<JaneW> ok sent
<Bluekuja> okie perfect
<JaneW> my smtp server stopped sending my mail or something who knows
<Bluekuja> lol
<JaneW> how stupid if you look up petesavage it finds him
<JaneW> if you look up pete savage you get nothing
<JaneW> and if you look up svage it doesn't include him either...
<Bluekuja> lol
<Bluekuja> well i remember his nickname debug and so i search him using it
<Bluekuja> jane
<Bluekuja> email isnt arrived
<Bluekuja> where did you write it?
<Bluekuja> in which email address?
<Bluekuja> JaneW: he said to write him to his gmail account
<ogra> Petaris, this bug could be your prob, i dont know why i was under the impression it was fixed at the beginning of the dapper cycle https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/openssh/+bug/25528
<mhz> ohi all
<mhz> ogra: after reading luke reply, I am still a bit confused. Will the a11y options (F5) work as soon as I boot from  install or live CD?
<juliux> ogra, i am definitive not in paris
<ogra> juliux, :(((
<mhz> JaneW: hi there, got a min?
<juliux> ogra, i didnt get a sponsorship
<mhz> juliux: i am sorry you did not
<juliux> mhz, i will try it next time 
<mhz> me too
<ogra> mhz, i was under the impression it should work, there is no difference at all either in the seeds nor in the installer in edubuntu
<Petaris> ogra: hrm, could be
<mhz> hmmm. Should I have a special hardware?
<ogra> Petaris, try to login/out and wait >60sec if it works reliable after that delay, its the same bug
<Petaris> ogra: I will do when I'm over there next
<Petaris> maybe today
<mhz> JaneW: ping?
<mhz> ogra: oh, file:///usr/share/ubuntu-artwork/home/locales/index-es_AR.html  is what I get as homepage for firefox in Beta.
<ogra> yep
<mhz> that is in english (thoug my sys is in spanish now) and it says Vreezy 5,10 :D
<ogra> yep
<mhz> so I want to translate it
<ogra> new edubuntu artwork is uploaded and building currently
<ogra> (with a new homepage)
<mhz> and make it index-es_CL.html or just -es
<ogra> but untranslated yet :)
<mhz> My situation is still very stupid (I'd use more unpolite words, thoug) so I do not have a good decent web connection, and not 24x7
<mhz> so, I am not very in touch with latest development on regular basis
<mhz> actually, my inbox is about 700 emails every day 
<mhz> (unread)
<mhz> Therefore, I am not trying to bug here with many questions, but I do have some
<mhz> Such as, is it possible I translate stuff in plain txt?
<mhz> and someone else add it correctly where it belongs?
<ogra> i think so
<pygi> JaneW: poke
<pygi> sivang: ping
<mhz_BackIn15> ogra: BTW, when I installed Edubuntu beta in this laptop, I had to do it via NetBoot.
<ogra> did that work ? 
<mhz_BackIn15> however, it did not install Edubuntu, just plain ubuntu minimal server
<ogra> (since we have no plain edubuntu netboot image)
<mhz_BackIn15> LOL!
<mhz_BackIn15> NOW you tell me :D
<ogra> :)
<Laser_away> juliux: did you get an email that you didn't get sponsored?
<juliux> Laser_away, yes
<Laser_away> hmm, I haven't gotten an email yet :/
<juliux> Laser_away, i get this e-mail 2 hours ago
<Laser_away> juliux: who sent the email? hopefully it didn't get caught by a spam filter or something
<juliux> Laser_away, JaneW ;)
<LaserJock> juliux: hmm, I see.
<cbx33> hey
<cbx33> sorry about earlier
<cbx33> my server in the states is still down...and I am not a happy bunny
<cbx33> ping JaneW 
<pygi> cbx33, not her
<LaserJock> juliux: well, I just wait and see if she has a nice "You suck" letter for me ;-)
<pygi> here*
<cbx33> oh
<cbx33> ping pygi 
<cbx33> :p
<juliux> LaserJock, hehe
<pygi> cbx33, pong :)
<cbx33> what can i do ya for :p
<LaserJock> juliux: my wife always calls those "you suck" letters
<pygi> cbx33, I said she is not here :P
<cbx33> oh
<cbx33> :p
<cbx33> ah i see now
<cbx33> here / here
<pygi> cbx33, well you could do some of the coding for me if you want :P
<cbx33> hehe
<juliux> LaserJock, do you get sponsorship?
<cbx33> not sure I'd be much help wouold I
<cbx33> you know my coding skills :op
<pygi> P
<pygi> :P
<LaserJock> juliux: I haven't gotten an email
<juliux> LaserJock, good for you ;)
<LaserJock> juliux: I don't know if it is good or bad
<juliux> LaserJock, the e-mail header lookslike as all people who dont get a sponsorship get the same default e-mail
<cbx33> LaserJock, hwat's up
<LaserJock> cbx33: well, I'm wondering if I'm going to get sponsored to Paris
<cbx33> oooooooohhh wow
<LaserJock> cbx33: did you see jerome's email the ubuntu-doc?
<cbx33> no not yet
<cbx33> cos my server is down
<cbx33> i can't get any mail
<LaserJock> cbx33: I'm almost worried I will get sponsored. I don't have a passport and I've never really been outside the US (other than to Mexico once)
<cbx33> heheh
<LaserJock> cbx33: jerome mentioned that you and Bluekuja are wanting to join the doc team and gave a brief little statement about your work
<cbx33> cool
<Bluekuja> yeah
<Bluekuja> i have just read the mail
<Bluekuja> :)
<cbx33> Bluekuja, could you forward it to my googlemail account
<cbx33> so i can read it now :D
<juliux> cbx33, do you need an alternative server?
<cbx33> nah
<cbx33> it'll be back ina a while
<cbx33> though it might be nice to have a backup one
<juliux> ok
* juliux has one in germany
<cbx33> oooh
<cbx33> nice
<cbx33> well would it be possible to maybe one day have a backup account?
<Bluekuja> cbx33: okie
* LaserJock doesn't have a server, just the chemistry department at his uni
<cbx33> hehe
<cbx33> the WHOLE department
<juliux> cbx33, how much diskspace you need? i only have 40GB and 35GB traffic free
<cbx33> not much
<cbx33> it would just be a for backup incae my server goes down
<cbx33> which is does occasionally
<juliux> cbx33, i will create you an account if my firewall is ready
<cbx33> ooh nice thank you
<cbx33> i can give you all the deatils when it comes back up again
<cbx33> :p
<LaserJock> cbx33: well, I have pretty much unlimited space on the department server (where my email is) and I have access to a couple computational clusters and about 5 boxes we have in the lab
<Bluekuja> LaserJock: you will support us in doc team ML?
<juliux> LaserJock, nice
<pygi> cbx33, any new nice gtk app? :)
<LaserJock> Bluekuja: well, that really isn't an easy question to answer
<Bluekuja> hehe
<cbx33> pygi, not yet
<LaserJock> Bluekuja: I think you guys should become doc team members, but I don't think you should be today
<LaserJock> Bluekuja: you guys need to get the hang of using the doc team tools and send patches. Once you are given access you can change any of the docs shipped with Ubuntu
<cbx33> cool
<Bluekuja> yeah, i know
<LaserJock> but yeah, I think you guys will be a great addition to the team and I can speak about the work we have been doing with ESA
<cbx33> thanks LaserJock, totally see you point
<Bluekuja> really tnx jordan
<cbx33> LaserJock, it was just so we didn;t have to bother you so much really :p
<mhz_BackIn15> Bluekuja: BTW, so, if I translate an html page text into plain text (into my language, too), could that still be helpful or just more messy?
<LaserJock> hehe, well flood me with patches and I'll be more likely to get you guys access ;-)
<cbx33> ok LaserJock 
<mhz_BackIn15> oops, sorry, my message was for LaserJock :)
<Bluekuja> lol
<LaserJock> mhz_BackIn15: what html page?
<LaserJock> heh, maybe I have to wait 15 min ;-)
<juliux> LaserJock, hehe
<mhz_BackIn15> file:///usr/share/ubuntu-artwork/home/locales/index-es_AR.html
<mhz_BackIn15> LaserJock: that one
<mhz_BackIn15> it still says Breezy 5.10
<mhz_BackIn15> and it's default  (dont know why) when using system in spanish
* mhz_BackIn15 does not understand why it is from argentina (spanisg speakers) and it's in english
<LaserJock> mhz: I'd actually email the -doc list. I'm really not sure, but that doesn't seem right
<mhz> LaserJock: okis
<cbx33> ping ogra 
<cbx33> I'm getting so close, I have the LTSP server authenticating against AD now
<cbx33> I even have the home directory mapping to the windows servers
<cbx33> but, users can login directly on the server
<cbx33> they can loging via ssh
<cbx33> but they can't login on the ltsp client
<cbx33> not quite sure y
<ogra> mhz, if you have edubuntu-artwork installed thats a known bug fixed with my last upload as i told you
<cbx33> oh and there's a bug in pam_mount
<cbx33> I'll file it when i get into work on monday
<ogra> file it :)
<cbx33> but that's pretty good
<cbx33> I'm getting there
<cbx33> AD authentication and home dir mapping
<LaserJock> juliux: heh, you've gotten me all nervious now. I keep checking my email every 30s :-)
<juliux> LaserJock, lol
<mhz> ogra: hmm, okis. How about the "selecting your theme based your age range"? Is that part of beta?
<ogra> yep
<ogra> sudo dpkg-reconfigure edubuntu-artwork
<LaserJock> ogra: what are the options? I don't have my edubuntu in front of me
<ogra> you need to log out and in again afterwards and it works only if you didnt change anything yet
<ogra> default, young and plain
<ogra> default is the chalkboard, young will get the homies and plain has no wallpaper and brown tango icons
<mhz> ogra: are they also available at Preferences?
<ogra> nope
<mhz> (supposed too)
<mhz> nokis
<ogra> the single pieces are indeed
<mhz> ohhh
<mhz> i see none
<ogra> i.e. both wallpapers are/will be in the wallpaper selector
<mhz> it must be I used the netboot
<ogra> nope
<mhz> oki
<ogra> i just added the new artwork
<mhz> ohh
<ogra> wait for the package
<mhz> i c
<ogra> the homies are missing yet, i first need to check how it affects the CD size
<ogra> but the chalkboard wallpaper and the new splash are in
<ogra> and the new ff homepage
<mhz> ogra: so how can i help now that I have an eduuntu laptop-thin-server and not internet 24x7, but a little edubuntu lab 3 days a week?
<mhz> I had designed some svgs for dapper cd's :) but not needed now
<ogra> i havent even seeen the CD cover art we'll have with shipit
<mhz> hehehe
<mhz> bad, too bad imho
<mhz> you must see it soon
<mhz> so, any useful things you need me for?
<ogra> getting your system most up to date and search for bugs :)
<mhz> i can teach you python :D
<ogra> hey, thats a good idea :)
<mhz> hehe
<mhz> okis, I'll upgrade now
<ogra> beside that CD tests are currently the most important thing for us....
* pygi can do some CD testing
<mhz> well, I have 2 pc's to reboot and iinstalll 3 days a week
<ogra> else there are no open ltsp bugs currently and edubuntu-artwork gets in shape so the edubuntu specifics ahould be in order
<mhz> cool
<mhz> JaneW: ping?
<Petaris> ogra: On that bug, do I just add "AddressFamily inet" to the bottom of the sshd_config?
<ogra> yep
<Petaris> ok
<Petaris> thanks
<JaneW> mhz: 2 min pong (I am not really here)
<pygi> JaneW: heh :P
<Yagisan> !seen highvoltage
<ubotu> highvoltage <n=Jono@ubuntu/member/highvoltage> was last seen on IRC in channel #edubuntu, 21h 15m 48s ago, saying: 'yeah!'.
<mhz> JaneW: oh, when could you?
<MeerKatje> :)
<LaserJock> hi MeerKatje 
<LaserJock> hmm, actually. I don't know if highvoltage is on :/
<MeerKatje> hi LaserJock
<MeerKatje> it does not matter, I am glad I got to talk to you
<MeerKatje> it gave me a lot of confidence that our thinking is on the right track
<LaserJock> MeerKatje: but realistically for me I'd have a Windows box or two around for people who want to have that skill set as well
<MeerKatje> yes, I think your advice is valuable...especially since we will have new clients
<MeerKatje> It will make sense to introduce them to XP and Linux
<MeerKatje> I am excited about the possibility to include open source...or make it the main drver at the IT Centre
<LaserJock> yeah, I think you can certainly emphasize it, there is a lot you can learn with open source
<LaserJock> and Ubuntu is really a great way to get people introduced into Linux and open source
<MeerKatje> yes, I was attracted to the name :) our company name is Uthango :)
<MeerKatje> also traditional concept
<LaserJock> MeerKatje: care to do some PR and drop the URL for us to see? ;-)
<MeerKatje> I was avoiding it, as I did not want to advertise without permission :) but since you ask ;) ...
<MeerKatje> www.uthango.co.za
<MeerKatje> we need to do some work on it, but it is there... and we have also registered the project as separate not-for-profit now... 
<MeerKatje> quite exciting times for us :)
<LaserJock> very cool
<MeerKatje> love the project
<MeerKatje> :)
<MeerKatje> also meeting with Keystone Reporting next week
<MeerKatje> heard of them?
<MeerKatje> wonderful concept for monitoring programmes in development! wow... amazing stuff
<MeerKatje> thanks for the interest LaserJock
<jsgotangco> hey guys
<Bluekuja> oi jerome
<HedgeMage> Hey, folks... have a question... tried to post the draft of the standalone install instructions and the standalone HW reqs to the wiki, and the chapters page is locked, so I can't make the chapter titles into links
<HedgeMage> where should I be putting these late drafts?
<HedgeMage> (I have 'em, I'm just waiting to find out where I should stick them)
<mhzBackIn10min> re
<HedgeMage> hi mhz 
<mhz> hi, HedgeMage 
* HedgeMage nudges mhz and points up a few lines
* mhz wonders
<mhz> :D
<HedgeMage> at least I'm not the only one who's confused, then :P
<mhz> hehehe
<mhz> HedgeMage: i dont understand...
<mhz> you need to modify (edit) the wiki pages?
<mhz> HedgeMage: ping?
<HedgeMage> mhz: I was going to modify the cookbook chapters page
<HedgeMage> right now the listing for two of my chapters is plain text
<mhz> and you can't edit?
<mhz> wiki page?
<HedgeMage> need to turn them into links so I can put up the chapter text
<mhz> did you log in to the wiki?
<HedgeMage> yep, it's marked as locked... at first I thought it was just locked because someone else was editing, but it was both yesterday and today
<HedgeMage> think so
<HedgeMage> you know what... come to think of it, I think I logged in on the desktop
<mhz> hmmm, need to use your launchpad account user and pwd
* HedgeMage will feel very stupid if she isn't logged in on the lappy
<mhz> heheh
<mhz> otherwise, our wiki wont even let you modify a bit
<mhz> jut make sure you are using your launchpad account
* HedgeMage nods
<HedgeMage> not logged in on the lapp
<HedgeMage> laptop
* HedgeMage blushes
<HedgeMage> dumb mistake #2 for this week... wonder what #3 is... mom always used to say they came in threes :P
<mhz> heheeh
<mhz> they ado
<pygi> HedgeMage: poke
<HedgeMage> hi pygi 
<pygi> whats up HedgeMage  ? hows guitar?
<HedgeMage> slow
<HedgeMage> I've not had the time for it I'd hoped
<HedgeMage> still plugging away, though
<pygi> heh
#edubuntu 2006-05-18
<cbx33> ping JaneW 
<pygi> cbx33, dont you think JaneW isnt here at this moment?
<pygi> not all are awake for 25 hours
<Burgwork> pygi, cbx33 it is also midnight on a friday night is ZA
* cbx33 has tired eyes
* cbx33 has forgotten all concept of time
<cbx33> I'm still waiting for my server to be booted so i can get my mail
<crimsun> a couple of my students are like that, too, having scrambled at the last minute to complete their theses
<crimsun> poor things.
<cbx33> crimsun, when i did mine it was all done in plenty of time :D
<crimsun> cbx33: yes, if only everyone were as diligent
<cbx33> hah
<cbx33> :p
<cbx33> how arey ou
<crimsun> not bad, tired, busy, etc. Yourself?
<cbx33> much the same :p
<HedgeMage> Anyone about?  I could use an opinion regarding my "installation" chapter: https://wiki.edubuntu.org/HowToCookEdubuntu/Chapters/StandAloneInstallation
<HedgeMage> I am considering splitting off "What Now?" into its own chapter when it's finished.
* crimsun looks
<crimsun> are you soliciting layout comments or content?
<HedgeMage> It's quite long, and the screen shots aren't in yet
<HedgeMage> content.  layout isn't done
<HedgeMage> content is almost done
<HedgeMage> still tweaking, catching typos
<crimsun> k. In the installing section, I would say "type of computer (architecture)"
* HedgeMage nods
<HedgeMage> I know some of the step titles seem odd, but I made a point to use the title at the top of the installer screen during each step to cut down on confusion
<crimsun> Pres -> Press and hold <Del> ...
<crimsun> Pressing the botton(s) when asked will give   (removing 'for')
* HedgeMage nods
<crimsun> In the select keyboard section, "If it is correct, just press Enter" is probably more persuasive
<HedgeMage> good catches, thanks!
<crimsun> In Configuring the network, "end of the install"
<crimsun> In set up users.., I would double-quote "sudo" just so the distinction is more apparent
<crimsun> In What Now?, "update when Edubuntu reminds you to"  (removing 'daily', since it's probably a bit more detail than necessary)
<crimsun> otherwise, looks good, flows well
<jsgotangco> hi guys!
<HedgeMage> hi jsgotangco 
<jsgotangco> HedgeMage: good morning
<HedgeMage> night here, but good all the same :D
<HedgeMage> hi hierophant :D
<hierophant> hiya
<HedgeMage> Anybody else awake in here, or is it just us?
<HedgeMage> hierophant: I thought you might like to help proof the documentation I'm working on for the standalone Edubuntu installation.
<HedgeMage> Try it and tell me where my instructions need improvement
<hierophant> ok
<HedgeMage> Let me grab you a link
<HedgeMage> https://wiki.edubuntu.org/HowToCookEdubuntu/Chapters/StandAloneInstallation
<HedgeMage> That's the draft I'm working on
<HedgeMage> I still need to add screenshots and finish the "What Now?" section at the end.
<HedgeMage> but, other than formatting and "what now?" it's done
<HedgeMage> I think
<HedgeMage> let me know what YOU think :)
<HedgeMage> It would be a *huge* help.
<hierophant> Umm my computer to boot from the disk you press f11
<HedgeMage> BTW, welcome to Edubuntu :D
<hierophant> ty
<LaserJock> HedgeMage: I'm awake :-)
<HedgeMage> LaserJock: hey there
<HedgeMage> hierophant is new to Linux but he's going to help us out with some of the edubuntu cookbook stuff :)
<HedgeMage> checking and proofing and stuff
<HedgeMage> and making sure I didn't randomly assume somewhere that the user knows where their Xorg config is or how to use CLI emacs or something crazy like that.
<LaserJock> hehe, that is always go to do
<LaserJock> cbx33 did that for the Ubuntu Packaging Guide for me
<hierophant> hedgemage what if im using a home network that uses 192.168.0.1 do i type that in for my net config
<hierophant> or is that in another step
<HedgeMage> hierophant: You *probably* have DHCP so it'll do it for you automagically
<HedgeMage> the other stuff is just in case of emergencies :)
<hierophant> but it didnt do it automatically when i tried breezy
<hierophant> regular ubuntu
<hierophant> so what do i do with the 192.168.0.1
<HedgeMage> well, then why not look in your current windows config before you re-format and write down the settings?
<HedgeMage> if it dies trying to auto-config, you will need: your IP, the gateway, the netmask, and a nameserver
<hierophant> where do i find those settings?
<HedgeMage> umm... under networking in the control panel, then right-click the connection and pick properties I think
* mode/#edubuntu [+o highvoltage]  by ChanServ
<LaserJock> hi highvoltage and MeerKatje 
<MeerKatje> hi Laserock :)
<MeerKatje> Jock even, hehe
<LaserJock> heh, I rock too ;-)
<MeerKatje> yeah ... LaserRock, I know
<MeerKatje> :P
<LaserJock> hmm, I think I like LaserJock better
<LaserJock> Rock sounds slow, and thick headed :-)
<MeerKatje> :) true...
<MeerKatje> Are you also in SA LaserJock?
<LaserJock> no, I'm in Nevada, USA
<LaserJock> kind of the opposite side of the world
<MeerKatje> ahhh...I visited Chicago about ten years ago...it had a massive blizzard at the time (if that was what it was called)
<MeerKatje> we could not land for almost 30 min
<MeerKatje> quite scary :)
<LaserJock> sounds typical
<LaserJock> Chicago gets lots of wind and snow
<MeerKatje> was my first white Christmas
<MeerKatje> amazing time
<LaserJock> lol
<LaserJock> I grew up in Montana, which borders Canada. I grew up with long winters. I moved south to try to warm up
<LaserJock> I've never seen a Christmas that wasn't white
<MeerKatje> Did it work?
<MeerKatje> hehe
<LaserJock> it is a bit warmer here, but still plenty of snow in the winter
<crimsun> you've not moved close enough to the equator, then
<MeerKatje> ohhh, you should come and have a Christmas at the beach in SA!
<LaserJock> I'm not sure if I could handle that
<crimsun> granted I spent some time in Madison, WI and Rochester, MN, so I know white winters
<LaserJock> crimsun: UW and Oakland?
<MeerKatje> you will love it, I am sure...  we even have Santa in shorts
<MeerKatje> lol
<crimsun> LaserJock: UW and IBM
<LaserJock> crimsun: ah
<jsgotangco> lol
<MeerKatje> so where do I start if I want to contribute to the development of ubuntu in a smalllll way?
<LaserJock> MeerKatje: testing and bug reporting is always great
<MeerKatje> ok, so I download edubuntu?
<crimsun> that would be a good start
<crimsun> also, see the bottom section ("Contribute") of http://www.ubuntu.com/community
<crimsun> likewise, see the "Getting involved" section of http://www.edubuntu.com/community
<MeerKatje> there now ;)
<MeerKatje> thanks
<LaserJock> MeerKatje: do you know what edubuntu iso to download?
<MeerKatje> lol
<MeerKatje> I was just returning here to check
<MeerKatje> I think I may seriously lack the skill to participate in this exercise
<crimsun> try http://releases.ubuntu.com/edubuntu/dapper/
<MeerKatje> maybe I should stck to community work
<MeerKatje> :)
<crimsun> if you're not sure, try the live cd version for your system type (architecture)
<LaserJock> MeerKatje: don't worry, you have to start somewhere. :-)
<MeerKatje> I think I should keep a blog of this process...
<MeerKatje>  could also be a nice history of my IT evolution
<MeerKatje> and education
<LaserJock> sure
<LaserJock> one thing that we always need is user feedback
<MeerKatje> i can be a user
<MeerKatje> sounds easy enuff
<MeerKatje> especially if we are heading in the linux direction with our projects
<MeerKatje> it would make sense that we have used it ;)
<LaserJock> heh
<MeerKatje> so I get DapperDrake?
<hierophant> welcome jinty
<MeerKatje>  think I am going to install it on a separate desktop though
<LaserJock> MeerKatje: yes, dapper is what you want. If you want to just play around you can use the LiveCD
<LaserJock> MeerKatje: or Desktop CD, it might be called now.
<LaserJock> MeerKatje: that will run in RAM and won't touch your hard drive until you tell it to :-)
<MeerKatje> it is a massive file :) downloading
<MeerKatje> you have been very helpful
<MeerKatje> once I have it, I will see what it does
<MeerKatje> lol
<LaserJock> MeerKatje: have you used Linux before
<MeerKatje> just OpenOffice
<MeerKatje> does that count?
<MeerKatje> *blush*
<LaserJock> MeerKatje: kind of, it will at least be familiar ;-)
<LaserJock> MeerKatje: do you know how to burn a .iso image to a CD ?
<MeerKatje> hehe
<MeerKatje> I believe it cannot be too difficult.
<MeerKatje> like music...rip it?
<MeerKatje> or save it?
<MeerKatje> or follow instructions on the screen...lol
<LaserJock> it is actually a bit different. do you have Nero?
<MeerKatje> no
<MeerKatje> should get it?
<pygi> MeerKatje, do you have Gnomebaker?
<pygi> Its quite easy :)
<LaserJock> pygi: Gnomebacker for Windows?
<LaserJock> Gnomebaker, I mean
<pygi> LaserJock, argh :P
<pygi> hi cbx33 
<LaserJock> MeerKatje: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BurningIsoHowto has info on how to burn the .iso file you are downloading
<LaserJock> hi cbx33 
<MeerKatje> so, Nero or Gnomemaker?
<MeerKatje> yes, I saw it there LaserJock
<pygi> MeerKatje, there is no gnomebaker on windows
<LaserJock> Nero isn't free I don't think and Gnomebaker is on Linux
<MeerKatje> lol GnomeBaker
<pygi> LaserJock, there are free burnin apps on Win
<MeerKatje> or dear my typos
<LaserJock> MeerKatje: I use the app that is on that wiki page and it works well
<MeerKatje> ok, will try that
<LaserJock> ok, I'm off to bed 12:42 am here
<LaserJock> good luck MeerKatje 
<MeerKatje> thank you so much for your help LaserJock
<MeerKatje> will do some homework
<jsgotangco> LaserJock: sleep is for the weak!
<LaserJock> jsgotangco: or the smart, or the people who have inlaws in for a visit ;-)
<jsgotangco> lol
<cbx33> hi pygi LaserJock jsgotangco 
<jsgotangco> hi
<cbx33> anyone know of a DVD authoring pacage for linux
<HedgeMage> finally it's alive in here
<HedgeMage> hey, hierophant, come here and get introduced.
<hierophant> hi im hierophant
<hierophant> =)
<HedgeMage> hierophant is a new user interested in Edubuntu... he's going to help test my install doc :)
<cbx33> nice one hierophant 
<hierophant> =)
<HedgeMage> BTW, can you folks please look at 
<HedgeMage> grr
<HedgeMage> darn paste is messed up, hold on
<HedgeMage>  https://wiki.edubuntu.org/HowToCookEdubuntu/Chapters/StandAloneInstallation
<HedgeMage> there we go
<HedgeMage> the install part is done (just needs formatting and screen shots)
<HedgeMage> I started adding a "what now?" section at the bottom for post-install / getting to know your system stuff
<HedgeMage> however, I think it's going to get long and I want all of your opinions on splitting it off into its own chapter
<hierophant> hedgemage
<hierophant> would you like screen shots when i do install?
<HedgeMage> hierophant: unless you know how to set up a virtual machine, you can't effectively screen capture during the install
<HedgeMage> hierophant: one of the other documentation volunteers has some I'm going to borrow
<hierophant> oh ok
* HedgeMage doesn't have the time to set up a VM, especially considering her modest amounts of RAM
<hierophant> i was just gonna use my camera =p
<crimsun> HedgeMage: in "You are now ready to install..", it should be "Your computer will load some tools it needs" instead  of "Your computter .."
<cbx33> HedgeMage, heheh
<HedgeMage> crimsun: thanks
<HedgeMage> Laser_away: or cbx33 or someone caught about five typos earlier, I have 'em marked off on my paper copy but haven't fixed 'em yet
<crimsun> HedgeMage: and I do agree with the idea that What Now would be better as a separate page
<HedgeMage> I am frantically cleaning because I just found out hubby's boss is coming over at 2 or 3 am to drop some stuff off
<MeerKatje> bbl 
<crimsun> one thing we've learned as wiki documenters is that shorter pages are better
<cbx33> HedgeMage, wans't me but I will check it later fo you :p
<HedgeMage> cbx33: cool, thanks
<HedgeMage> crimsun: that's what I was thinking, just wanted other eyes on it :D
<HedgeMage> note: most of this was written in pre-dawn hours so I am afraid of having missed tons of typos... proofreading will be met with much gratitude :D
<HedgeMage> I still can't believe the section on booting a CD is so long, but I kept picturing frustrated users giving up because they don't know how to boot a CD
<HedgeMage> oops
<HedgeMage> no one saw that :P
<pygi> HedgeMage, :P
<HedgeMage> hi pygi !
<HedgeMage> Practiced guitar today
<HedgeMage> :D
<pygi> nice :)
* HedgeMage is determined to get back into the swing of things while hubby's gone
<hierophant> wheres your hubby
<HedgeMage> He's on an exercise with his unit (he is in the US Army)
<HedgeMage> He'll be back in a little over a week
<HedgeMage> I hate when he's gone a long time, but a week now and again is nice... I get caught up on tons of stuff
<HedgeMage> :D
<HedgeMage> and he's less stressed when he's been in the field (he has a different boss in the field than in garrison, and the garrison one is a PITA)
<hierophant> Whats with all the abbreviations
<HedgeMage> which ones?
<HedgeMage> feel free to ask, I'm a lazy typist and use shortcuts without noticing
<hierophant> hedgemage are you getting my pms or not?
<HedgeMage> yep I just stopped to clean some more
<HedgeMage> told you I'd be in and out :)
<cbx33> HedgeMage, what guitar do you have?
<pygi> cbx33, classical one
<HedgeMage> no, not classical
<HedgeMage> acoustic but not nylon stringed
<pygi> ugh? you told that one :P
<HedgeMage> don't think so
<HedgeMage> trelane's the one with acoustical
<HedgeMage> with classical
<HedgeMage> sheesh my brain is melting
<cbx33> hehe
<cbx33> i love my Aria AW-50
<HedgeMage> what's that
<HedgeMage> ?
<cbx33> guitar
<HedgeMage> :) cool
<HedgeMage> probably way out of my price range, though
<cbx33> cost me 90
<cbx33> i think
<HedgeMage> yep, about double my price range
<HedgeMage> I bought mine for $70 with a book I don't like very much
<pygi> books for playing guitar are bad :P
<pygi> argh, my guitar costs much more :-/
<HedgeMage> can't afford lessons right now
<cbx33> hehe
<HedgeMage> I just wanted something fun to do with TT that is more portable than piano
<HedgeMage> :P
<cbx33> you don;t need lessons
<cbx33> :p
<pygi> cbx33, indeed :)
<HedgeMage> What I need is two lessons to help with my fingering issues.  Then I'm golden
<cbx33> HedgeMage, I've never had lessons, it's just practice
<HedgeMage> I have a long and serious musical background, so it's only finger position / muscle memory I'm having trouble with
<HedgeMage> I can name chords, transpose, read music, etc as second nature
<cbx33> nice :p
<HedgeMage> yep
<HedgeMage> took college-level music theory in high school
<HedgeMage> (was in a choir, an ensemble, and taking private lessons as well)
<cbx33> anyone know of a nice VPS hosting solution
<lucasvo> cbx33: hosteurope.de
<HedgeMage> cbx33: I have shared hosting, but they're very good and pretty cheap :)
<lucasvo> cbx33: 10000gb, unlimited transfer, 10EUR/month, 128mb ram
<HedgeMage> VPS is outside my budget.
<lucasvo> cbx33: but I have shared hosting as well
<lucasvo> cbx33: -> www.wservices.ch
<cbx33> lucasvo, how is their tech support
<lucasvo> full functional linux
<cbx33> i need a server with root access and cpanel
<lucasvo> I am chatting gon their server
<lucasvo> oh, they can't give you that
<lucasvo> in that case I would go to hosteurope.de
<cbx33> hey Yagisan 
<Yagisan> G'day cbx33
<Yagisan> how are you today cbx33 ?
* Yagisan is still hunting his heisenbugs
<cbx33> yeh I'm good
<cbx33> looking for better hosting at the mo
<cbx33> took 15 hours for them to restart mine
<cbx33> know of any good vps's with root access and cpanel
<Yagisan> cbx33: ouch. no - that's why mine is selfhosted :(
<cbx33> heh
<Yagisan> cbx33: so plone hosting is a no-go ?
<cbx33> well not at the mo, we're all used to cpanel here
<cbx33> :p
<HedgeMage> cbx33: let me see if my host offers VPS
<cbx33> thanks HedgeMage 
<cbx33> are you dedicated?
<pygi> mornin andrea
<HedgeMage> I didn't ask since someone bought me my shared hosting account and I'm pretty happy
<cbx33> I have about $60 a month maximum
<HedgeMage> nope, shared... dedicated is way too much money
<HedgeMage> I have like $10/month max :P
<cbx33> vps is a nice half way house
* HedgeMage peeks
<cbx33> well i run a web design business with my wife
* HedgeMage nods
<Bluekuja> hi pygi :)
<cbx33> hi andrea
<Bluekuja> hi cbx33 :)
<Bluekuja> hi hedgemage
<Bluekuja> how are you all?
<Yagisan> G'dall All that I've yet to mention
<pygi> great, thanks for asking :)
<pygi> and you?
<Yagisan> eh
<Yagisan> G'day All
* Yagisan thinks his typing sucks
<Bluekuja> well i come out from the bed right now
<Bluekuja> ^^
<HedgeMage> hi Bluekuja 
<HedgeMage> I'm good
<Bluekuja> i went to sleep really late
<cbx33> HedgeMage, what company are they that you use?
<HedgeMage> cbx33: there's a waiting list for VPS hosting right now (don't know how long, I could email them and ask)
<HedgeMage> dreamhost.com
<cbx33> ahh ok
<cbx33> np
<cbx33> i need one soon
<HedgeMage> if you sign up let me know and I'll make you a promo code for a discount... but as I said there's a waiting list for VPS, they're referring VPS servers to hosting.com until the waiting list is sorted.
* HedgeMage nods
* cbx33 has found hosting :D
<cbx33> think I'm going with liquidweb :D
<cbx33> they seem good and are on cpanel's website as a reseller :D
<cbx33> all reviews seem good
<jsgotangco> what's up
<cbx33> fed up with hosting after it took 22 hours to get my server rebooted
<cbx33> and it was down for all of that time
<cbx33> thanks for the post btw
<cbx33> as my email has been out, any replies?
<jsgotangco> dunno haven't checked my email yet
<cbx33> hehe
<lucasvo> cbx33: what is cpanel?
<lucasvo> something like confix?
<cbx33> i would think so
<jsgotangco> its supposed to give you control of your webspace/server from the browser
<cbx33> yes
<jsgotangco> like create email, dns, new mysql db, etc.
<cbx33> which it does very nicely
<cbx33> yes
<lucasvo> jsgotangco: and it's free?
<lucasvo> is there a demo?
<jsgotangco> no its proprietary
<cbx33> no you have to apy for it
<cbx33> but it is damn good
<lucasvo> too bad webmin isn't a good alternative
<cbx33> yeh
<lucasvo> it's crap :(
<cbx33> there are so many free ones I'vel ooked at
<cbx33> vhcs
<cbx33> but they all sux
<lucasvo> I like plesk
<cbx33> hey highvoltage 
<cbx33> I'm starting on the wiki front page
<cbx33> mockup
<highvoltage> cbx33: excellent, i'll be mostly away for the next few days, flying to jo'burg tomorrow for linuxworld
<cbx33> ahhh excellent
<cbx33> let me know how it goes
<cbx33> highvoltage, I've been taking some of the wording for the front page from the ESA
<cbx33> I was wondering a few things though
<cbx33> do you think we can get someone to do meeting notes again
<cbx33> I think that would be really useful
<cbx33> should we move planning to a seperate page?
<highvoltage> hmmm...  i thought JaneW does meeting notes?
<highvoltage> perhaps not anymore
<cbx33> no, it seems to ahve stopped, I know she's super busy
<cbx33> but if I were to miss a meeting I'd like to go check out a quick overview
<cbx33> i mean our meetings are not that complicated :D - and were all pretty agreeable
<pygi> hi spacey 
<cbx33> highvoltage, what about the plannin side of things, I don;t personally think we should clutter the homepage with that
<highvoltage> cbx33: yep, i agree with you there
<highvoltage> there used to be a meetings wiki page
<highvoltage> perhaps we can just keep it there
<highvoltage> and have a link to the meetings page on the community page
<jsgotangco> hey highvoltage
<highvoltage> hey jsgotangco 
<jsgotangco> how's things?
<highvoltage> hectic, but in a good way :)
<jsgotangco> good to hear
<jsgotangco> are you going to paris?
<highvoltage> lots of things happening, i can't keep up but i'm not complaining, i prefer it this way than thing being too quiet.
<highvoltage> i applied for sponsorship, i guess we'll have to see what happens.
<jsgotangco> same here although i am not optimistic
<highvoltage> i tend to be optimistic, but i'm fine if i can't go either.
<jsgotangco> yep
<highvoltage> jsgotangco: you have anything ubuntu'ish planned short-term?
<jsgotangco> what do you mean? I have an article coming out on free software magazine by the next issue (probably june) on gnupg and thunderbird
<jsgotangco> at the moment, i am writing about package management systems but for a local magazine
<jsgotangco> im supposed to go to a conference down south here on june as well they invited me to do a tlalk
<jsgotangco> (a linuxworld event as well)
<jsgotangco> it is pretty amazing i still manage to have a day job that is completely not foss related
<highvoltage> sorry, that was a bit vague. i meant in terms of other open-source events / and genereal stuff. so your answer is in line with my question :)
<jsgotangco> even if i dont get sponsored, i still get to be on a plane in june and paid by another ogranizer lol
<cbx33> hehe
<cbx33> ok highvoltage will do
<pygi> hi ogra 
<alfredn> Hello, My screen refresh seems a bit slow should I enable something in the lts.conf?  Thanks
<cbx33> alfredn, just in general, or when you are running a particular application?
<alfredn> in general just started using the client been using
<alfredn> the server and it was quick.  The client
<alfredn> has a decent card too.
<cbx33> what's the network connection like between the two
<alfredn> The speed is 100 and I used this same physical setup for another LTSP install using Fedora it seemed okay then but maybe that is it
<alfredn> could it be glx
<alfredn> It reminds me of running vnc over an okay not great connection.  Should I add something to the lts.conf
<cbx33> hmmm
<cbx33> not sure
<cbx33> ask ogra if he is around, my setups have all been ok
<alfredn> thanks cbx33 no rush on my end.  I do hope to set this up at a library near by so far K12ltsp has done them well on Fedora but want to get ubuntu in there
<pygi> argh, I forgot my GPG key :-/
<cbx33> yeh, ubuntu is way better IMHO
* mode/#edubuntu [+o highvoltage]  by ChanServ
<ogra> alfredn, you can try adding things like X_HORZSYNC and X_VERTREFRESH and also check that the client is not using the vesa driver
<ogra> https://wiki.edubuntu.org/EdubuntuLtsConfParams has a list with possible values for breezy, dapper has more features that are not all documented yet
<alfredn> I will check but 
<alfredn> now that there is no ltsinfo --cfg=ALL -h wsXXX how do I check
<ogra> i.e. if you use dapper i'd use X_COLOR_DEPTH=16 that speeds up a lot
<ogra> easiest is to temporary enable a root password in the client chroot and just locg in on console on the client 
<ogra> sudo chroot /opt/ltsp/i386 passwd
<ogra> ^^^^^^^ enabels the root pw 
<ogra> sudo chroot /opt/ltsp/i386 passwd -l
<ogra> ^^^^^^^ locks the root pw 
* highvoltage copies and pastes the last for lines for future documentation
<alfredn> Pretty neat what that can do. So it is not using vesa, it is not a great card but should do fine ATI Rage 128 AGP 8 megs ram
<alfredn> the machine it self is 233 PII with 64 megs of ram.
<cbx33> ogra, i never knew those pages were there
<cbx33> can't wait to get he ltsp wiki page done
<cbx33> will start that later I think
<ogra> i wanted to work on a example lts.conf with all possible values in it and some explanatory text if i find time before release
<ogra> thats better than a plain wikipage imho
<ogra> (indeed we can have a wikipage additionally)
<ogra> also the breezy versiomn of that page should persist, we should probably have breezy and dapper subpages under EdubuntuLtsConfParams
<cbx33> oh yeh, of course
<cbx33> I was talking about the ltsp homepage we discussed
<ogra> ah
<cbx33> to bring all the documentation together
<ogra> yep, it will also show the weaknesses where we should jump on with LTSPManager
<cbx33> indeed
<cbx33> LTSPManager is going to rock
<ogra> i.e. upgrading the chroot should become easier
<ogra> or setting a rootpw by gui
<cbx33> edgy is going to rock
<juliux> cbx33, edgy is fun ;)
<cbx33> heheh
<alfredn> I am going to reboot and try the X_COLOR_DEPTH=16 be back soon, ps it was nice to see the updates to the edubuntu site
<pygi> ogra: around ?
<ogra> pygi, yes, but i wont do any work related stuff, its saturday
<pygi> its not work related stuff, no worries :)
<pygi> str: The signed text does not match the Code of Conduct. Make sure that you signed the correct text (white space differences are acceptable).
<pygi> Launchpad isnt too well :P
<ogra> did you ask #launchpad ?
<pygi> and I am sure it should work :-/
<pygi> was going to...
<ogra> i signed my CoC way before LP was online
<pygi> oki, sorry for bothering :)
<cbx33> pygi, 
<cbx33> that's a VERY well known bug
<pygi> argh, and why is that happening? :-/
<cbx33> i think i submitted the first since then I know there have been at least 4 duplicates
<cbx33> sign the old version
<cbx33> that one works
<pygi> cbx33, thanks
<pygi> ogra: there, I signed the CoC :P
<ogra> cool :)
<pygi> altought I dont see the big deal with it, but heh :)
<cbx33> ogra, on the wiki homepage
<cbx33> what is the development status at the bottom supposed to show?
<cbx33> is it just historical now?
<ogra> yep
<cbx33> so I can vamoosh it?
<cbx33> I want to replace it with something detailing the status and development....it's nice to show we are working on something :p
<cbx33> but I'll take it out for now
<ogra> lets discuss it in the next meeting, probably people want to keep somewhere it for historical reasons
<cbx33> oh yeh
<cbx33> I'm just editing a mock page at the moment
<cbx33> I'm not deleting anything :p
<ogra> we had company performance reviews last week
<ogra> and i know mdz wants us to do something like a status newsletter
<ogra> so we could merge that in there in the future
<cbx33> definitely
<ogra> or better have a news subsection where they can reside on the drupal site
<cbx33> that could also link in with the meeting notes we were talking about earlier
<cbx33> I think that's a fantastic idea
<cbx33> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdubuntuWikiMock
<ogra> i'm not really a fan of wikis if it comes to do more than documenting on them
<cbx33> that's it in progress
<cbx33> ogra, I agree
<cbx33> some sections hav not been worked yet at all
<ogra> in MOTU we had pages for package transitions with 500 line tables ... imagine you need to edit that :)
<cbx33> but I've edited some with invisible tables to help the layout and spac a little
<cbx33> heh
<ogra> s/line/row/
<cbx33> sheesh
<ogra> that gets really hard if you discover that firefox has no search option for text input fields 
<cbx33> I presume this wiki page will take over once dapper is released
<cbx33> ogra, I feel your pain have done that before
<ogra> and the whole table is in a big text input form field :)
<cbx33> copy paste to gedit, copy paste back :p
<cbx33> hi LaserJock 
<cbx33> can i get your view on the few changes I've made to the https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdubuntuWikiMock
<LaserJock> hi cbx33 
* pygi is writing a wiki
<LaserJock> cbx33: looks nice
<cbx33> :)
<LaserJock> although I notice that you tend to do some "Hopefully soon ..." we need to be more concrete
<LaserJock> people don't often want to read what we hope to do but rather what we *are* doing ;-)
<ogra> yes, shipit is definite
<cbx33> oooh nice :D
<cbx33> ok will do
<ogra> css mockup -> http://shipit-edubuntu.async.com.br/
<pygi> ogra, argh, isnt that just too red? :-/
<LaserJock> can anything Edubuntu be too red? :-)
<pygi> :-P
<Amaranth> thin white text on dark red == oww, my eyes!
<ogra> its based on our wiki theme we use since breezy
<lucasvo> the wikitheme is good!
<ogra> nobody ever complained about that one
<Amaranth> ogra: i never saw it :P
<ogra> wiki.edubuntu.org should show it out of the box, unless you set something different in your user settings
<pygi> sivang, poke :)
<cbx33> ogra, http://shipit-edubuntu.async.com.br/ doesn't seem to load in konqueror here
<ogra> its only a first mockup 
<cbx33> hehe :p
<cbx33> ok, just thought I'd mention it
<ogra> dont expect it to be usable :)
<cbx33> oh what.... 
* cbx33 was gonna order his disks now :p
<cbx33> off to a barbeque now
<cbx33> see y'all later
<pygi> bye
<alfredn> bye
<LaserJock> hmm http://live.gnome.org/EducationSuite seems nice
<ogra> LaserJock, thats Burgundavia's work afaik
<LaserJock> yeah, I see his hands were on it last ;-)
<LaserJock> it's to bad we have to promote apps to main to get them on the CD
<LaserJock> I think stellarium would be a nice apps to have for astronomy
<ogra> its not only promotion
<ogra> the CD size is the far worse problem
<LaserJock> but perhaps getting rid of the KDE stuff would help
<LaserJock> that is what I was thinking with stellarium
<ogra> i never really measured how much dropping kde will actually gain us 
<ogra> the first edgy CDs will drop it to see the real gain ...
<LaserJock> could germinate give a quick idea?
<ogra> yep
<Burgundavia> LaserJock: the EducationSuite needs a coder and me, to do some advocacy
<LaserJock> it would be nice to set down categories of software and then list all the apps we have for each category
<LaserJock> I can think of several science apps that could be used for educational purposes
* ogra wonders off for some saturday evening stuff
<Thug-N-Me> whats Edubuntu ?
<Thug-N-Me> what desktop manager does Edubuntu use ?
<LaserJock> Thug-N-Me: it is an Ubuntu derivative designed for educational settings (schools) and kids
<Thug-N-Me> ohh i see 
<LaserJock> Thug-N-Me: and it uses Gnome
<Thug-N-Me> is 5.10 dapper ?
<pygi> nop. 6.06 is dapper
<Thug-N-Me> hmm and why in the main page when i click the download link it starts 5.10 ?
<pygi> because dapper is not out yet?
<Thug-N-Me> hmm i heard it is 
<pygi> you heard wrong
<pygi> there is only beta out
<Thug-N-Me> when it will be ?
<LaserJock> June 1
<pygi> 1 day, next month
<Thug-N-Me> ok
<Thug-N-Me> thanks you guys 
<LaserJock> Thug-N-Me: no problem
<cbx33> hey bluekuja_ 
<pygi> hey cbx33 
* HedgeMage peeks in
<HedgeMage> What's up with Cookbook?  It seems that only a couple of us have any chapters up... :(
<pygi> HedgeMage, I havent seen no one uploading anything :(
<HedgeMage> :(
<bluekuja_> oi pete
<bluekuja_> :)
<cbx33> hey pygi Bluekuja HedgeMage 
<pygi> hi Bluekuja 
<cbx33> HedgeMage, what chapters do you need
<Bluekuja> hi pygi
<pygi> spacey, oke
<pygi> poke*
<HedgeMage> cbx33: don't need any in particular, was just wondering about general progress.
<cbx33> if you're desperate I can see what I can throw together if you're tight on a deadline
<HedgeMage> Actually, that's about what I was thinking... finishing out the last tidbits of my stuff today and then having a go at other chapters.
<cbx33> HedgeMage, do you have a wiki for planning the doc
<cbx33> ?
<pygi> cbx33, we are tight on deadline indeed :-/
<pygi> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HowToCookEdubuntu/Worksheet
<HedgeMage> cbx33: nope, just working locally then pasting to the edubuntu wiki
<cbx33> bbiab...i may be able to help you out
<HedgeMage> oh my that looked strange
<HedgeMage> brb
<pygi> cbx33, with what chapters ?
<pygi> (just ignore mines, considering that is done already, just not uploaded)
<HedgeMage> back
<HedgeMage> pygi: cool
<HedgeMage> uploading soon?
<pygi> HedgeMage, not sure :-/
#edubuntu 2006-05-19
<cbx33> HedgeMage, pygi listen, just send me over a chapter that you need doing and I'll do my best to get it done ASAP, on average, how long are your chapters?
<pygi> cbx33, part V should be rather easy to do
<pygi> no definite on longness of chapters, just make them do what they are supposed to do
<cbx33> np
<pygi> oki, thanks cbx33 
<cbx33> I'll give that a go tomorrow
<cbx33> bit ti tired to do any now I'm afraid
<pygi> nice :)
<cbx33> what kinda deadline are we talking about here
<HedgeMage> pygi: what's your real name so I know which chapters are yours?
<pygi> well, deadline is over :(
<pygi> HedgeMage, Mario? :)
<cbx33> 10th wasn't it?
<HedgeMage> ahh ok :)
<pygi> cbx33, indeed :(
<cbx33> ok I'll do my best.
<pygi> HedgeMage, are you done with your chapters?
<cbx33> see ya later guys
<pygi> cbx33, I know you will
<pygi> bye
<HedgeMage> pygi: almost... finishing today
<pygi> HedgeMage, oki, do an upload once you are done, and then we will discuss how to proceed
<HedgeMage> okie dokey
<HedgeMage> :D
<pygi> :(
<HedgeMage> pygi: why the :( ?
<pygi> because we are past the deadline, and I dont like that :(
* HedgeMage nods
<HedgeMage> I know, that's why I started asking around
* HedgeMage gets to work
<HedgeMage> hi jane_ 
<hierophant> im loading edubuntu right now =)
<crimsun> excellent. How's HedgeMage's howto working out?
<HedgeMage> hi hierophant how's it going?
<hierophant> good
<hierophant> its going good
<crimsun> great :)
<HedgeMage> crimsun: have you done many edubuntu installs?
<HedgeMage> (dapper installs)
<HedgeMage> has anyone had the workstation (standalone) install ask for x config info before?
<crimsun> HedgeMage: no
<HedgeMage> me either
<HedgeMage> apparently it just asked hierophant 
<crimsun> what is it asking?
<HedgeMage> and showed him some rather large resolution choices (I was going to have him pick something conservative, then play with it later)
<HedgeMage> hierophant: hey in here please
<hierophant> ok
<hierophant> it just got stuck on loading hardware drivers on the startup
<HedgeMage> that way everyone can help
<HedgeMage> hmmm perhaps it was weirded out by your video card
<HedgeMage> what do you have?
<hierophant> dont remember
<hierophant> ug i dont want to have to put windoes in again
<HedgeMage> lol we can tackle anything that comes along :D
<hierophant> i get -bash: /dev/null: Permission denied
<hierophant> after i put in my user and p word
<hierophant> ill re boot
<hierophant> got tuck at loading hardware drivers again
<HedgeMage> hierophant: what video card do you have?
<hierophant> I dont know
<HedgeMage> open up the computer and look :P
<crimsun> can you choose the 'vesa' driver?
<HedgeMage> they usually have names printed on them
<hierophant> its an asus
<hierophant> =/
<crimsun> if you're not sure, just choose the vesa one for now.
<hierophant> vesa?
<HedgeMage> crimsun: it doesn't seem to give him the whole xorgconf, just asks for resolution and dumps him at a login prompt
<HedgeMage> hierophant: was your computer purchased prebuilt or as parts?
<hierophant> i built it
<HedgeMage> and you don't know what video card you put in?
<hierophant> i have an asrock duel monitor p4i65gv
<HedgeMage> is it onboard or a seperate card?
<hierophant> for my mother board
<hierophant> seperate
<hierophant> Is there anyway i can disable loading hardware drivers
<hierophant> cause it gets past esential drivers
<hierophant> or should i load the drivers ofr my vid card and then try to boot again
<hierophant> I have an asus v303 vid card
<hierophant> ill load the drivers
<hierophant> hierophant>	i get the error Failed to start yor x server 
<crimsun> hmm, does it use the nv driver?
<hierophant> nv driver?
<HedgeMage> nvidia
<crimsun> hierophant: any progress?
<hierophant> no i am re installing windows so i can type up somthing hedgemage is going to submit a bug and then i will test when a patch comes out =)
<hierophant> hopefully the patch will work
<HedgeMage> hierophant: yep I'll ask around and see what I can find
<HedgeMage> I"m not a video person... so maybe someone will have something
<HedgeMage> otherwise, you can always consider trying a different video card
<jsgotangco> yo!
* mode/#edubuntu [+o highvoltage]  by ChanServ
<Phlosten> hello all
<Burgundavia_> hello Phlosten 
<Phlosten> is there a seperate development channel for edubuntu?
<ogra> Phlosten, nope, development happens either here or in #ubuntu-devel
<Phlosten> cool, i have a few question regarding edubuntu if a few people are free to answer them, nothing major I hope. I am organising a project to present ubuntu to the teacher community and wanted to iron out some things
<Burgundavia_> Phlosten, currently we only have one developer to abuse (ogra), so we don't need a whole channel for that ;) 
<ogra> haha
<ogra> Burgundavia_, the crowd is growing ;)
<Phlosten> is there a list of what is installed in edubuntu vs ubuntu?
<Phlosten> do you also know that when you open firefox in the current edubuntu 6.06, it says welcome to 5.10?
<ogra> that shouldnt happen anymore in todays image
<ogra> i uploaded the final artwork on friday
<Phlosten> cool
<ogra> the homapage is part of it, as well as a new gnome splash and a new wallpaper
<ogra> *homepage
<Phlosten> i guess the edubuntu does not use dhcp to auto setup the network on install because of the LTSP?
<ogra> yep
<Phlosten> ok cool, that kind of threw me for a second
<ogra> you can use the workstation version, that behaves like a normal ubuntu
<ogra> (and has no ltsp aboard indeed )
<Phlosten> i need to know LTSP as its a major selling point to schools
<ogra> yep
<Phlosten> i hope to have a 12 machine LTSP setup in the local high school by the end of the year
<Phlosten> is there a windows equivalent to LTSP?
<Yagisan> Phlosten: cytrix
<Yagisan> winframe
<Phlosten> ah rightio citrix metaframe
<Yagisan> my spelling is off.
<Phlosten> costly?
<ogra> btw https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdubuntuSchoolAdvocacy has a list of desktop apps (its WIP, but already very far)
<Phlosten> i have just been tormenting a teacher friend of mine for an insite into issues that will stand in the way of getting Ubuntu into schools
<Burgundavia_> Phlosten, from someone who has tried to sell desktop linux into schools (and does so into libraries), I can tell you it is hard
<Phlosten> Burgundavia_, and I would agree with you :)
<Burgundavia_> the best way to get it in is guerilla style, with an individual teacher
<Burgundavia_> once it is a proven technology on the ground, you may have a chance with those in suits
<Phlosten> yeah, I will be 'selling' Ubuntu through this teacher friend of mine
<Phlosten> our state government already has an open source project on the go so things are drifting the open source way anyway
<Burgundavia_> where do you live?
<Phlosten> New South Wales, Australia
<Burgundavia_> ah
<Burgundavia_> anyway, I have to sleep, as it is quarter to 4am here
<Phlosten> ah, indeed, sleep fits in good right about then
<Phlosten> just working on setting up an LTSP network at home :)
<Yagisan> Phlosten: costly is an understatement. so DET or TAFE ?
<Phlosten> DET
<Phlosten> i am actually a Tafe student, so I will target them later :)
<Yagisan> Phlosten: good luck. TAFE was tight arse when I was there
<Yagisan> Phlosten: which TAFE ?
<Phlosten> OTEN-DE
<Phlosten> distance education
<Phlosten> the distance education unit that has no concept of the word 'distance'
<Yagisan> Phlosten: oh they were nice. Did my HSC through them
<Phlosten> ok, my crappy slow machine is not going to boot from the network car
<Phlosten> +d
<Yagisan> Phlosten: we have a nice howto on the wiki for rom-o-matic images to boot that system
<Phlosten> yeah, i did see that, now finding it again
<Phlosten> anyone around that can help with my LTSP setup?
<Yagisan> Phlosten: sort-of. whats the error
<Yagisan> ?
<Phlosten> my client boots to terminal only and wont let me login with account that is on the server
<Yagisan> press f7
<Yagisan> I thought that bug was fixed
<Phlosten> ctrl-alt-f7?
<Yagisan> yep
<Phlosten> just get a flashing cursor
<Yagisan> what does your terminal say ?
<Phlosten> ltsp login:
<Phlosten> with Ubuntu 6.06 "Dapper...." above it
<Yagisan> odd
<Yagisan> you did a standard edubuntu install ?
<Phlosten> yeah, whatever the latest flight is
<Phlosten> maybe an update might be good
<Yagisan> yep. Update both the server + the chroot
<Yagisan> sudo chroot /opt/ltsp/i386
<Yagisan> to change to the chroot to update it
<Phlosten> bugger me to hell
<Phlosten> 469MB
<Yagisan> heh
<Phlosten> should have downloaded a daily
<Yagisan> that don't sound like the latest flight
<Phlosten> flight 6
<Phlosten> is there a flight 7?
<Yagisan> Phlosten: you may want to set up an apt-cacher type setup
<Phlosten> if there is I could not find it
<Yagisan> Phlosten: yeah. flight 7. I'm seeding the ppc torrent of it
<Phlosten> well I think I will just download the cd then
<Phlosten> this is a test install of edubuntu on a spare hard disk
<Yagisan> hmm. I don't see edubuntu there
<Yagisan> Phlosten: try a daily then
<Phlosten> i shalls
<Phlosten> -s\
<pygi> hi ogra 
<P3L|C4N0> greetings
<marc> Hello ladies and gents
<cbx33> hey highvoltage 
<cbx33> highvoltage, do you have some images of kids using edubuntu we could use on the wiki
<cbx33> I have a great idea I want to try
<highvoltage> hey cbx33 
<cbx33> see my pm?
<highvoltage> i have at my pc at home
<highvoltage> i'm in jo'burg atm
* highvoltage checks
<cbx33> can we use any from your gallery?
<cbx33> brb highvoltage 
<highvoltage> ok
<cbx33> ok more pms :p
<highvoltage> sorry, i responded, but weren't identified... just a sec..
* mode/#edubuntu [+o highvoltage]  by ChanServ
<lucasvo> finally my thinclient server is working again! :)
<highvoltage> lucasvo: is that the dual opteron server?
<lucasvo> highvoltage: unfortuantely not
<lucasvo> an ordinary amd duron or sempron I don't know
<lucasvo> 1.8ghz single core
<highvoltage> ah ok.
<highvoltage> how are things going with htat other server, made any progress since last time we talked?
<lucasvo> I think you mistake me with somebody else
<lucasvo> I don't have a dual opteron
<highvoltage> indeed. i'm thinking of Petaris
<highvoltage> been very short on sleep again this weekend. i must get out of this habbit :)
<lucasvo> why do we need vim in the chroot?
<lucasvo> or ntpdate
<lucasvo> or sudo?
<lucasvo> hi juliux 
<juliux> hi lucasvo 
<littlepaul> ping spacey 
<cbx33> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdubuntuWikiMock - done a little more
* pygi looks
<pygi> hi cbx33 
<HedgeMage> hi cbx33 and pygi 
<pygi> hi HedgeMage 
<HedgeMage> what's up?
<pygi> nothing resting :)
<HedgeMage> :)
<pygi> finally time for that has come :)
<pygi> what about you?
<HedgeMage> Well, I was about to take TT out, but he needed a nap so I'm finishing two quick things, then digging into my cookbook stuff
<HedgeMage> btw, do we know when shipit will be up on dapper?
* HedgeMage ponders
<HedgeMage> dapper will be up on shipit
<HedgeMage> sheesh
<pygi> hm, well, middle of may :P
<HedgeMage> okay task one done.
<HedgeMage> one more to go and then on to Edubuntu Cookbook
<cbx33> HedgeMage, I'll see if I can write a chaper or two today or tomrrow
<pygi> HedgeMage, :)
<cbx33> how does one create a jabber account?
<pygi> http://docs.groove.net/htmldocs/guide/platform/accounts/accounts_identities/accounts_jabber_setup.htm
<pygi> for example :)
<HedgeMage> cbx33: on a public server you can do so from any jabber client... if you'd like, though, I'll make you an ID on my private server... better uptime than jabber.org and such
<pygi> jabber.org server is bad :(
<HedgeMage> (Since jabber is designed to be distributed, the servers can all talk to one another, so you needn't worry about being on the same one as everyone else)
<cbx33> oooh nice
<cbx33> thanx HedgeMage 
<cbx33> please do create me one
<HedgeMage> pygi: it wouldn't be if it weren't so @#$% over loaded... unfortunately, it is the default for most clients, so too many people use it
<HedgeMage> cbx33: want your user name to be cbx33 or something else?
<cbx33> yeh cbx33 is good
<pygi> HedgeMage, make me one as well? :)
<HedgeMage> okay.
<HedgeMage> pygi: sure... pygi?
<HedgeMage> or another name
<pygi> indeed :P
<HedgeMage> also, what I usually do is make each user an email alias that matches your jabber ID (since it looks like an email addy it sometimes confuses newbies)... if you'd like that, let me know what email addy it should go to
<cbx33> ok cool
<cbx33> HedgeMage, point it to
<cbx33> debug@silentkeystroke.co.uk
<HedgeMage> ok
<HedgeMage> pygi: ?
<pygi> mario.danic at gmail.com
<HedgeMage> ok
<cbx33> thanks HedgeMage 
<pygi> thanks HedgeMage :)
<cbx33> pygi, HedgeMage https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdubuntuWikiMock - suggestions, not finished yet but slightly updated will be finished sometime in the next 2 days I hope
<pygi> looks nice cbx33 
<HedgeMage> Okay, guys, server is jabber.binaryredneck.net... conference server is stupidly named conference.jabber.jabber.binaryredneck.net (working on aliasing it to something shorter and more sane)
<HedgeMage> cbx33: peeking now
<HedgeMage> pm-ing you guys temp pws now, please change immediately after logging on
<cbx33> thanks
<HedgeMage> (your accounts will take up to 5 minutes to become active, this thing only syncs with my user thing every 5 minutes)
<lucasvo> ah crap
<lucasvo> I forgot my password on the ibook
<cbx33> hehehe
<lucasvo> I only know the pw from my sister which isn't in the sudoers file
<lucasvo> how can I change the pw without using a livecd or such crap
<cbx33> lucasvo, use a shellcode and overflow the stack
<cbx33> :D
* cbx33 has been reading a book all about it :D
<HedgeMage> lol
<HedgeMage> :)
<lucasvo> any easier idea? :)
<cbx33> heh no
<cbx33> live cd
<HedgeMage> lucasvo: if your little sister is as sneaky as my litle brother was as a kid, ask her, she'll know your pw :P
<cbx33> is the easiest option
<cbx33> HedgeMage, hehehe
* HedgeMage grins playfully
<cbx33> HedgeMage, how does the new wiki front look?
<lucasvo> HedgeMage: no, I have random passwords
<HedgeMage> I like it
<lucasvo> cbx33: the problem is I don't have a live cd for ppc
<HedgeMage> lucasvo: I was attempting humor :P
<cbx33> hoping to have a few more pictures in there etc, to brighten it up
<HedgeMage> cool
<lucasvo> HedgeMage: well, my sister usually uses her horses name
<cbx33> HedgeMage, did you say you could get me some screenshots of applications in use?
<HedgeMage> cbx33: yep, I loaded Edubuntu on my laptop while writing the installation doc
<pygi> lucasvo, try running as single-user enviroment, do a remount of root partition, and you should have root privs
<cbx33> ah nice, not trying to pile on yet more pressure to your already overloaded schedule
* pygi never knew how to explain that stuff, but it works :(
<lucasvo> pygi: how can I start a single-user environment?
<lucasvo> ah, ok
<pygi> in grub do init=/bin/bash
<cbx33> pygi, i knew what you meant
<HedgeMage> :) not at all... I have more free time this week than usual because hubby is on a field exercise
<cbx33> ooh nice
<cbx33> well do you have access to the edubuntu-dco svn repo?
<lucasvo> ah, yes, a guy asked me about the status of edubuntu cookbook
<lucasvo> (in german)
<cbx33> lucasvo, he asked you in german, or asked you how the german translation was ?
<lucasvo> pygi: I don't have grup
<lucasvo> cbx33: in german
<pygi> lucasvo, lilo?
<lucasvo> not translation
<pygi> well, it should be same
<lucasvo> pygi: no, some mac thintg
<pygi> argh, can you put commands in that mac thing?
<lucasvo> yes
<pygi> try: init=/bin/bash
<lucasvo> but init=/bin/bash gives me no such file or directory
<pygi> argh, when you select Ubuntu, then try writing that
<lucasvo> hm, that could work
<lucasvo> let's try it out
<pygi> HedgeMage, it still doesnt work :P
<lucasvo> pygi:  thanks that works!
<pygi> lucasvo, ah :)
<lucasvo> how can I change the user password?
<lucasvo> vi /etc/passwd
<lucasvo> ?
<pygi> ergh, passwd? :)
* pygi was never good at explaining hacking :(
<lucasvo> ah, yes, first I need to remount my filesystem
<pygi> cbx33, do you know what I mean?
<HedgeMage> pygi: didn't sync yet
<HedgeMage> be patient :P
* pygi sits down and becomes patient
<lucasvo> pygi: how can I remount my / ?
<HedgeMage> lucasvo: no, you edit /etc/shadow
<HedgeMage> lucasvo: then delete the hash of your pw from the appropriate line and reboot
<HedgeMage> from there you can log in as that username with no pw, and use passwd to set a new one
<lucasvo> HedgeMage: how can I mount my /  with r/w?
<pygi> lucasvo, just listen to HedgeMage 
<cbx33> pygi, yes i do
<HedgeMage> brb
<pygi> lucasvo, have you managed to do anything?
<HedgeMage> sorry about that
<HedgeMage> lucasvo: mount -rw /dev/thing /mnt/thing
<HedgeMage> TT came out of his nap and got put right back in for time out in like 2 minutes flat
<HedgeMage> pygi: I'm going to bug my host people if it doesn't sync in a couple more minutes... it usually isn't this slow
<pygi> HedgeMage, no worries :)
<HedgeMage> I should have said 20 minutes... that's what the hosting company says... I've never had it take more than 5-ish before though
<cbx33> np HedgeMage 
<HedgeMage> and I'm always excited to get new people on jabber, so I'm impatient :)
<pygi> argh, it takes ages to hack 33chars long password :)
<pygi> test, am I online? :-/
<pygi> damn connection
<cbx33> yes pygi 
<pygi> ah, thanks
<pygi> this connection is bad :(
<pygi> lucasvo, you alive? :P
<HedgeMage> ping, highvoltage 
<highvoltage> pong HedgeMage 
<HedgeMage> ahh hi there
<pygi> highvoltage, any progress with articles? :-/
<HedgeMage> was going to ask your JID since cbx33 said you're the one who got him interested in trying jabber
<highvoltage> jonathan@jabber.org
<HedgeMage> thanks
<HedgeMage> if you ever get frustrated with the down time, you may have an account on my private jabber server.  I just set them up for pygi and cbx33 
<cbx33> :D:D:D:D
<lucasvo> pygi: I had problems with my Inet
<highvoltage> pygi: yes, there is progress, in fact. i have it in an html file at home though. meant to upload yesterday but my connection has been flakey
* HedgeMage waits for username changes to propagate.
<lucasvo> but it's ok
<lucasvo> thanks guys
* cbx33 waits too :p
<lucasvo> On: https://wiki.edubuntu.org/EdubuntuDocumentation/LTSPCrossArchSetup it says: /!\ Note that powerpc clients need some special options in the servers dhcp setup.
<lucasvo> what special config options?
<pygi> highvoltage, nice, upload and link from that worksheet thingy
<highvoltage> pygi: will do
<lucasvo> what exactly is jabber?
<pygi> protocol? :)
<lucasvo> :)
<HedgeMage> lucasvo: open, distributed, awesome IMing
<HedgeMage> :D
<cbx33> HedgeMage, it certainly sounds like it
<cbx33> i can;t wait for my account
<HedgeMage> :D
* HedgeMage check it again
<pygi> no go
<cbx33> so HedgeMage what would happen if your server went forever?
<cbx33> can we still use our logins?
<HedgeMage> sorry that was /me checks it again
<pygi> ur account would be lost :)
<HedgeMage> cbx33: I'd move it to another server... as long as the domain name is on a server somewhere the JID is still good
<cbx33> ok cool
<HedgeMage> brb'
<HedgeMage> ack, just looked at my backlog... it's been 45 minutes... I'm going to whine to tech support
<pygi> >O
<cbx33> thanx HedgeMage 
<highvoltage> bed timgoodnight pygi, cbx33 and HedgeMage !
<pygi> night highvoltage 
<HedgeMage> nn
<lucasvo> night highvoltage 
<lucasvo> !seen ogra
<ubotu> ogra <n=ogra@ubuntu/member/ogra> was last seen on IRC in channel #edubuntu, 9h 29m 1s ago, saying: 'btw https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdubuntuSchoolAdvocacy has a list of desktop apps (its WIP, but already very far)'.
<cbx33> :D the ESA get's another plug
<lucasvo> cbx33: esa?
<cbx33> EdubuntuSchoolAdvocacy
<lucasvo> aah
<cbx33> funny thing is, i started the doc, but I didn't make up the acronym
<cbx33> and I didn't know what i was when someone mentioned it
<HedgeMage> pygi, cbx33 -- just bugged hosting co. about it... hopefully they can push it through quickly
<cbx33> thanx HedgeMage 
<HedgeMage> they'll probably force a server refresh and it will all be good
<cbx33> :D
<cbx33> hey Mr Bluekuja 
<Bluekuja> hello Mr cbx33 :)
<Bluekuja> how are you pete?
<cbx33> good you?
<Bluekuja> really good, i was working in 2 of my servers
<cbx33> the IRC server is still down :(
<Bluekuja> yeah, soon active again
<HedgeMage> cbx33: irc?
<cbx33> Bluekuja, has an IRCserver
<HedgeMage> ohh, sorry misread... my bad
<HedgeMage> I thought you said "this IRC server..." and was wondering how I could see you in that case :P
<pygi> hey andrea :)
<Bluekuja> hey pygi :)
<HedgeMage> cbx33: are you still trying to log on? if so, try giving it a break and see if that helps
<pygi> how are you?
<pygi> HedgeMage, it just doesnt work :P
<Bluekuja> pygi: your name is mario , right?
<cbx33> HedgeMage, nah I left it for like 20 mins
<HedgeMage> hmmm
<pygi> Bluekuja, indeed :)
<Bluekuja> mario i'm really good
<Bluekuja> what about you?
<Bluekuja> still tired?
<pygi> no, rested :)
<Bluekuja> oh it's the first time  i see you saying that
<Bluekuja> anyway mario in which city do you live?
<Bluekuja> pygi?
<pygi> Osijek :)
<Bluekuja> oh
<Bluekuja> have you ever been in italy?
<pygi> why? :P
<pygi> yup
<Bluekuja> do you know Udine?
<pygi> I was just in Rome
<Bluekuja> oh okie
<pygi> why do you ask? :)
<HedgeMage> pygi, cbx33: I'm going to make a quick phone call... when I get back I'll check on it to see if they did anything.
<cbx33> ok
<Bluekuja> I'm italian thats why I'm asking you 
<pygi> oki
<Bluekuja> ^^
<Bluekuja> i have to go
<cbx33> nn bk
<Bluekuja> i'll be back l8r
<Bluekuja> cya mario, pete 
<pygi> bye andrea
<pygi> I know you are italian :P
<cbx33> brb
<HedgeMage> cbx33, pygi: fixed.  they pushed it out manually and told me not to let people try it until hit has propagated :P
<pygi> its not fixed
<HedgeMage> it's not?
* HedgeMage looks again
<cbx33> ok
<HedgeMage> cbx33: it working for you or not?
<HedgeMage> never had this problem before...
<cbx33> :D
<cbx33> working
<cbx33> thanks
<HedgeMage> cool
<HedgeMage> let me see if I typoed pygi's 
<cbx33> brb
<pygi> hm, works now HedgeMage 
<pygi> thanks :)
<HedgeMage> :)
<HedgeMage> ok
* HedgeMage adds you both to contacts
<pygi> argh, I cant change password :(
<HedgeMage> which client? gaim?
<pygi> indeed :-/
<HedgeMage> what error are you getting?
<HedgeMage> hi LaserJock 
<pygi> 404: Not found
<HedgeMage> btw, anyone else want a jabber account while I'm at it, now that it's all straightened?
<HedgeMage> hmm
<HedgeMage> but you log in all right?
<pygi> Gaim is just bad
<pygi> yes
<lucasvo> pygi: no it isn't
<HedgeMage> GAIM is a PITA for jabber
<pygi> lucasvo, I dont wanna argue about that
<HedgeMage> if you want to try something like Psi or Gossip, my server supports transports
<HedgeMage> brb
<pygi> for me its bad, and there is no chance anyone convince me in opposite :)
<pygi> if you like it, your choice, and I respect it
<lucasvo> pygi: well I don't know about jabber, but it certainly has the best msn support
<pygi> ugh, just try Amsn, and you wont be saying that
<pygi> MSN is bad protocol anyway
<Bluekuja> back
<pygi> wb
<Bluekuja> tnx :)
* pygi is still hacking really really big password :)
<Bluekuja> lol
<pygi> what? :)
<LaserJock> hi HedgeMage, btw :-)
<pygi> and to be even funnier, I know that password :-P
<pygi> hi LaserJock 
<LaserJock> hi pygi 
* pygi has to continue writing his wiki :-/
<Bluekuja> pygi: are you making a presentation?
<pygi> Bluekuja, what for?
<Bluekuja> pygi: i was just askinh
<Bluekuja> *asking
<pygi> Well, what kind of presentation did you had in mind? :P
<Bluekuja> pygi: :D anyway i thought you was making a presentation in the wiki , nvm
<pygi> heh, just the Ubuntu around and some open source stuff involvement
<pygi> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MarioDanic
<pygi> its not done yet
<Bluekuja> nice
<Bluekuja> hehe
<pygi> what is funny this time? :P
<Bluekuja> oh you use archlinux
<Bluekuja> nice
<HedgeMage> hi LaserJock 
<Bluekuja> i had it 6 months ago
<Bluekuja> all with bash commands
<pygi> argh, Archlinux is in "testing" phase at my computer :)
<Bluekuja> oh :D
<pygi> the second computer is not much used anyway, just for testing debian packages on ubuntu, and vice versa :)
<pygi> and building them, ofcourse
<Bluekuja> i had it in one of my servers
<Bluekuja> for 2 months
<Bluekuja> then i changed
<Bluekuja> ^^
<LaserJock> pygi: that's what I have Debian chroots for ;-)
<pygi> LaserJock, ah, well, in that case the secondary computer would be completely useless :)
<LaserJock> hehe, I'd have pbuilder working on both ;-)
<pygi> :)
<pygi> Bluekuja, nothing is really wrong with it, at least for now :)
<pygi> All servers I setuped before were Slackware, then I started setting up Debian *just for one year tho*, and now its all Ubuntu
<pygi> considering I am part of ubuntu server team :)
<Bluekuja> pygi: it's a good platform but i was missing desktop environment :D
<alexandros_se> hello LaserJock 
<alexandros_se> :D
<pygi> Bluekuja, pacman does miracles on installing gnome , kde or whatever :)
<Bluekuja> pygi: i know, but i've chosen it to use bash
<pygi> heh :)
<Bluekuja> pygi: learning everything of it
<Bluekuja> pygi: i worked for 2-3 months on it and then i changed
<pygi> o, I had enough of that on slackware since 2.x :P
<Bluekuja> pygi:  i tried slack too
<HedgeMage> Slack was my first distro and will always have a special place in my heart.
<LaserJock> hi alexandros_se 
<HedgeMage> it was my main from 1995-2005
<pygi> argh, what version  ?
<LaserJock> I think slack is the only major distro I never tried, I'm not sure why
<Bluekuja> LaserJock: :D
<pygi> LaserJock, because you would need a lot of compiling perhaps ? :)
<LaserJock> pygi: I ran Gentoo for a few years ;-)
<Bluekuja> pygi: have you tried the new fedora core?
<pygi> indeed, but there are no ebuilds here, just pure source :)
<pygi> and no dependency resolution :)
<LaserJock> true, emerge was awesome
<pygi> Bluekuja, I dont like red-hatoids :)
<Bluekuja> pygi: lol
<LaserJock> RedHat/Fedora always seemed a bit slow for me
<Bluekuja> pygi: well fedora and red hat were my first distro 2 years ago
<Bluekuja> *ditros
<Bluekuja> *distros
<Bluekuja> lol
<LaserJock> I started linux with RedHat 7.2
<Bluekuja> LaserJock: me too, then i changed to redhat9
<Bluekuja> LaserJock: then i tried gentoo, mandrake,fedora
<LaserJock> I think I ditched on RedHat 8 and went to gentoo
<LaserJock> then I went to SuSe and then Ubuntu for main distros
<Bluekuja> LaserJock: now there is a new installation interface for gentoo
<pygi> Bluekuja, ah, I saw that
<pygi> something like Ubiquity
<Bluekuja> pygi: yes
<pygi> most distros take that approach now
<Bluekuja> pygi: now you dont have to stay 4 hours in front of a gentoo installation
<LaserJock> Bluekuja: yeah, I tried it out
<Bluekuja> LaserJock: how it is?
<LaserJock> Bluekuja: I usually had a base gentoo install going in < 1hr
<LaserJock> Bluekuja: looks nice, I only tried it once. I think I might like it better than ubiquity
<Bluekuja> LaserJock: well when i started i installed gentoo in 3-4 hours for the first time
<LaserJock> especially since I never could get the LiveCD to install for me :/
<pygi> LaserJock, argh, whats the issue?
<LaserJock> partitioning
<LaserJock> and I had a 1.3 GHz P4 with 256 MB RAM and it never made it
<Bluekuja> aww
<HedgeMage> pygi, cbx33 -- did either of you recieve an auth request when I tried to add you?
<pygi> argh :-/
<pygi> HedgeMage, no :P
<alexandros_se> There is a cool *.swf clip about linux in general :)
<alexandros_se> you guys seen it?
<alexandros_se> a geek talking about how he was negotiating with the pentagon, got  a bluescreen and decided to switch to linux and how cool it is when everything can run linux
<alexandros_se> gorgeous fem-bots
<alexandros_se> etc.
<HedgeMage> hmmm
<HedgeMage> worked fine with highvoltage
* Bluekuja is going to bed
<Bluekuja> cya guys
<Bluekuja> see you all tomorrow
<pygi> bye andrea
<LaserJock> cya Bluekuja 
<HedgeMage> cbx33: cool, worked on my end
<HedgeMage> cbx33: you good?
<LaserJock> HedgeMage: you scared him off! ;)
* HedgeMage is stunned by the irony in the phrase "cool *.swf clip about linux"
<alexandros_se> http://www.ubergeek.tv/article.php?pid=54
<alexandros_se> ;)
<LaserJock> HedgeMage: the directions to get to the hotel for Paris dev conference is a .doc :-)
<HedgeMage> LaserJock: that's just wrong.
<pygi> lol
<LaserJock> apparently they got them from the hotel website or something
<HedgeMage> pygi: care to add me ?
<HedgeMage> (Jabber)
<pygi> HedgeMage, care to gimme jabber ID? :)
<LaserJock> so is anybody here going to the Paris dev conference?
<HedgeMage> LaserJock: nope, can't afford it
<HedgeMage> pygi: HedgeMage@jabber.binaryredneck.net :D
<pygi> argh, I cant add you
<pygi> not valid passport account
<HedgeMage> then you're trying to add me as msn
<HedgeMage> watch which protocol you choose
<HedgeMage> passport == MSN only
<HedgeMage> there we go
<HedgeMage> on that note, I'm out the door with TT see you all soon
<pygi> bye :)
<LaserJock> cya HedgeMage 
#edubuntu 2006-05-20
<Phlosten> morning all
<mhz> hi you all
* HedgeMage peeks back in
<mhz> HedgeMage: hey mon, could you edit wiki pages in the end?
<HedgeMage> mhz: I don't think I get what you're asking
<mhz> HedgeMage: is it me or last week (maybe thursday) you could not edit wiki pages? (maybe it was another person)
<HedgeMage> ahh ok yes I did something dumb :P
<HedgeMage> it's fine now
* mhz is glad
<HedgeMage> thanks!
<mhz> yw
<Phlosten> new edubuntu artwork = schweet
<bimberi> Phlosten: do you have the new chalkboard wallpaper?
<Phlosten> yeah
<bimberi> Phlosten: does it have NZ on it?
<Phlosten> i love it
<Phlosten> and the splash screen looks awesome
<Phlosten> oh, yeah. no NZ
<Phlosten> maybe you need widescreen for NZ ;)
<bimberi> hm - yes the version i saw didn't either :) - i'm not up to date though
<Phlosten> i just did an update from the latest daily cd
<bimberi> actually s/:)//
<Phlosten> bimberi, my ltsp is still not working though :/
<bimberi> i reckon it's a gaffe myself
<bimberi> hm :(
<HedgeMage> I'll bbiab, taking TT on an errand
* Phlosten sets fire to another windows user in frustration
<bimberi> so your client still only boots to a text login prompt and ctrl-alt-F7 doesn't work?
<Phlosten> i just had to go out and spend $40 on another calculator, a certain 3 year old decided to hide mine somewhere 
<Phlosten> bimberi, same flashing cursor
<bimberi> lol (3yo), :/ (cursor)
<Phlosten> i bought a casio one that shows maths functions in textbook form, very odd
<bimberi> Phlosten: well, as you know I don't know what the issue is sorry - others here might (hopefully)
<Phlosten> you do 1 divided by 3 and the answer is 1/3
<Phlosten> is the firefox default welcome page meant to be so boring?
<Burgundavia> Phlosten, you mean the giant pile of text?
<Phlosten> there is no style with it
<Phlosten> just plain text
<Burgundavia> hmm, that is likely a bug
<Burgundavia> it should be getting some css love
<Phlosten> the page references edubuntu.css but there is only a ubuntu.css
<Phlosten> just a typo
<Phlosten> typo bug
* mhz will upgrada right now to see changes
<Phlosten> i have to get back to some school work I am supposed to be doing, bbl
<mhz> hmmm, I am trying to translate Dapper Drake into spanish...
<mhz> according to my dictionary, it would be something like "handsome Drake"
<mhz> does that make any sense?
<mhz> or Drake is a kind of bird?
<mhz> YES!, believe it or not, after all these months is the first time I have to translate this :D
* mhz BBsoon
<bimberi> !dict drake
<ubotu> Dictionary 'drake' (2 shown): English explorer and admiral who was the first Englishman to circumnavigate the globe and who helped to defeat the Spanish Armada (1540-1596) ;; adult male of a wild or domestic duck.
<bimberi> !dict dapper
<ubotu> Dictionary 'dapper' marked by smartness in dress and manners; "a dapper young man"; "a jaunty red hat" 
<kgoetz> hm. ubuntu 6.06 - the jaunty pome. :)
<bimberi> hehe
* Phlosten returns
* magnon kicks plone
<Amaranth> jaunty fedora?
<LaserJock> hmm, no
<Burgundavia> mhz, drake is a also a kind of dragon
<Burgundavia> mhz, Mark has been very quiet about whether it is a duck or a dragon
<Burgundavia> mhz, also, as it a product name, I don't think it should actually be translated
<Amaranth> it's not a product name
<Amaranth> it's a development code name
* HedgeMage is back
* HedgeMage looks to see if anyone's alive in here
<arkan0x> mhz, ! ping
<arkan0x> mhz, !
<HedgeMage> lol
<HedgeMage> I think mhz said something earlier about going to bed.
<arkan0x> oks ;)
<HedgeMage> don't quote me though, it's been a long day here :)
<HedgeMage> hi Yagisan
<Yagisan> G'day HedgeMage
<HedgeMage> What's up?
<Yagisan> HedgeMage: watching my daughter piss my wife off
<Yagisan> HedgeMage: she just made all the clean washing dirty again
<HedgeMage> Yagisan: ouch
<HedgeMage> how old?
<Yagisan> HedgeMage: 2
* Yagisan is trying to hide in his office
<HedgeMage> hehehe
<HedgeMage> good plan
<Yagisan> HedgeMage: other then that, looking to see how hard it will be to port some software to amd64
<HedgeMage> Yagisan: if she gets really mad, let her know that at that age, I was packing to move our household to another state and TT found a Sharpie where a piece of furniture used to be... destroyed my couch and love seat :(
<HedgeMage> hot pink on top of french country (blue and white plaid with a tiny bit of yellow)
<Yagisan> HedgeMage: ouch. My little princess doesn't understand, that mum has been washing almost all day just to keep up with ker mess
* HedgeMage nods
<HedgeMage> it's a hard spot between knowing they didn't mean it, and knowing they need to learn
* HedgeMage hugs Yagisan 
<Yagisan> HedgeMage: I swear, I think that is all my wife ever does - just washing their stuff
<HedgeMage> Yagisan: you could go help :P
<HedgeMage> brb mommy duty
<Yagisan> HedgeMage: been there, tried that. I'm now banned from using the washing machine
<HedgeMage> rofl that bad?
<Yagisan> HedgeMage: apparently I wasn't supposed to put the wool in there
<Yagisan> pfft - sheep don't shrink when they get wet
<HedgeMage> roflmao
<HedgeMage> Yagisan: I have clearly labeled laundry bins with a description of what can and can't go in them and how the contents are to be washed and dried
<HedgeMage> hubby's learned to read carefully
<Yagisan> HedgeMage: well, the label was in Japanese (no aussie wool  symbol), so I tossed it in. Aparrently it was very expensive
<HedgeMage> ouch
<Yagisan> hmm. warning: cast from pointer to integer of different size is bad isn't it
<HedgeMage> yep
<HedgeMage> means it'll be useless
<Yagisan> HedgeMage: I'm not a bad cook though. My like likes me cooking
<HedgeMage> or just bork everything :P
<HedgeMage> cool
<Yagisan> HedgeMage: oh, we get a seg fault :)
<Yagisan> HedgeMage: I find it odd that the guy with 4 days worth of C gets the port to amd64 task
* Yagisan must be just lucky
<HedgeMage> ouch!
<Yagisan> HedgeMage: your hubby cook ?
<HedgeMage> he can do simple stuff
<Yagisan> HedgeMage: my kitchen is a piece of shit. Never can get the elements hot enough (wish I had gas)
<HedgeMage> I would prefer gas, too
<Yagisan> HedgeMage: so hard to get things done right
<Yagisan> HedgeMage: I tend to cook more when stressed, so my wife hasn't had to cook for more then a week now
<HedgeMage> If it were my own house, I'd totally deck out the kitchen.  My dad repairs, installs, and occassionally custom-builds commercial and industrial cooking equipment for a living, so I learned a lot and have access to factory prices :)
<HedgeMage> Yagisan: heh, I cook more under stress, too :)
<Yagisan> HedgeMage: I whacked off 6 main meals in 3.5 hours. Had the stove, oven and microwave running continuously 
<Yagisan> HedgeMage: thenI had to find room in my midget freezer for them
<HedgeMage> lol
<HedgeMage> we have the world's smallest kitchen here
<Yagisan> HedgeMage: smaller then mine, that is hard to believe. Some turd decided we had to have the laundry in my kitchen
<mhz> Yagisan: HEY MY MON!!!!
<Yagisan> G'day mhz!
<Laser_away> I try cooking with my wife and she always sends me out of the kitchen
<HedgeMage> Yagisan: ditto here
<HedgeMage> hi mhz 
<Yagisan> Laser_away: I kick my wife out of the kitchen
<HedgeMage> Laser_away: go hang out in ##cooking and learn :P  </shameless plug>
<Yagisan> anyone seen Iron Chef (the Japanese one) ?
<Laser_away> she wants me to help and then she says that I take over
<Laser_away> Yagisan: sure
<mhz> Yagisan: it is SOOOOO NICE to see ya here
<Yagisan> yeah - I do an IC in the kitchen
<HedgeMage> nope, no cable tv
<HedgeMage> or regular tv for that matter
<Yagisan> HedgeMage: torrents! (actually I've got a few ...)
<Laser_away> HedgeMage: I see it when I go to my grandpa's house
<HedgeMage> Yagisan: hehe
<Yagisan> mhz: yeah - I'm actually on my local timezone for once
<mhz> hi HedgeMage 
<mhz> still here, uh
<Yagisan> I take whatever crap that is left, and see how many meals I can make out of it
<mhz> Yagisan: lol
<Yagisan> ahh. lunch. bbl
<mhz> lunch?
<mhz> already?
<HedgeMage> btw, if anyone here is in Washington, USA and interested in a launch party let me know... I think I've been drafted to throw one :P
* mhz is about to go to bed
<Laser_away> HedgeMage: darn, I'd love to live up there some time. I'd come if I did :-)
<HedgeMage> :)
<HedgeMage> mhz: sweet dreams
<HedgeMage> btw, anyone else here have jabber so I can add you to my roster?  (or want it and I'll add you to my server?)
<Laser_away> I've got jabber: laserjock@jabber.org
<mhz> HedgeMage: .."are made of these...Who am I to.."
* HedgeMage smiles at mhz 
<mhz> :)
* mhz used to collect LOTS of european music
<mhz> Yagisan: i hope things with your wife are getting lot better
* mhz was so pissed off with australian Gov + hospital policies
<HedgeMage> ???
* HedgeMage is lost
<HedgeMage> (but don't feel required to talk about it if you don't wish to)
<mhz> HedgeMage: lol
<HedgeMage> mhz: what's funny?
<mhz> my friend, Yagisan was having a bad moment, very bad because of auzzy's GOv.
<mhz> funny you were lost and said "but don't feel required to talk about it if you don't wish to"
<HedgeMage> I got that... heard gov + hospital so thought it might be quite horrible...
<mhz> yup
<mhz> it was
<mhz> anyways, Yagisan if things are still awfull, man, I truly hope they get better SOON!
* HedgeMage nods
* HedgeMage too
<HedgeMage> Laser_away: added you but you aren't logged on :P
<Laser_away> oh sorry, just a sec
<HedgeMage> :)
<bimberi> HedgeMage: what does it mean to be added to your roster?
<HedgeMage> bimberi: it's what jabber calls your friends list :)
<HedgeMage> jabber is an open, distributed IM protocol
<Laser_away> HedgeMage: what do you use for jabber
<bimberi> ah - kk :)
<HedgeMage> Laser_away: same thing you do
<HedgeMage> Psi
<Laser_away> ah
* bimberi isn't a big IM user
<Yagisan> re
<bimberi_> hm, a well timed modem dropout - i've missed anything after my last /me
<HedgeMage> bimberi_: all you missed was sankarshan showing up
<Yagisan> mhz: late lunch here. 3:20pm
<bimberi> HedgeMage: thanks :)
<HedgeMage> np
<mhz> Yagisan: oh
<Yagisan> HedgeMage: mhz was referring to the fuckup with my wife @ the hospital when she gave birth
<mhz> Yagisan: late work here on a sunday night
<mhz> is she better?
<HedgeMage> Yagisan: what happened?
<Yagisan> mhz: no. expect to take another 6 months
<mhz> Yagisan: damn!!! @#$%^*&*#@ ... sorry for my french!
<Yagisan> HedgeMage: in a nutshell thet cut her so bad when she gave bith, her arse and vagina where one big hole, gave her a few stitches, and kicked her out of the hospital after 3 days, with no followup.
<Yagisan> HedgeMage: basically, they crippled her
<Yagisan> HedgeMage: my business has been effectivly shut down so I can look after her and the kids
<Yagisan> mhz: feel free to swear, it's unlikely I'll learn a new word ;)
<HedgeMage> Yagisan: That's horrible!
<HedgeMage> Give her my sympathy/empathy.  I was accidentally cut as well, but not nearly that badly.
<Yagisan> HedgeMage: yeah :( she has a hard time even going to the bathroom now
<HedgeMage> :(
<Yagisan> HedgeMage: 4th degree tear. it doesn't get worse then that
<HedgeMage> :(
<mhz> indeed
<Yagisan> HedgeMage: does wonders for your love life too.
<mhz> any hope Gov or hospital ever really help you/her, Yagisan  ?
<Yagisan> mhz: no
<Laser_away> Yagisan: that is terrible, what should be such a blessing gets turned into a horrible experience
<HedgeMage> Yagisan: my husband left for a war zone before I healed, and I still have scar tissue, so again I can empathize.
<Yagisan> at least our son is fine. Although, ther is zero chance of another one now
<mhz> hmm
* mhz feels so useless
<HedgeMage> Yagisan: there's always Csection or adoption.
<HedgeMage> :(
* HedgeMage hugs Yagisan 
<HedgeMage> If/when we have another we plan to adopt... my injury wasn't that bad, I just didn't get along well with pregnancy
* mhz thanks Yagisan for telling us this and tries to express how terrible he feels for not being able to help 
<Yagisan> HedgeMage: 1st one was emergency C-Section. 2nd was that. nope, if we get another one, I'd have to give birth
<Yagisan> mhz: no worries
<HedgeMage> Yagisan: Medical science does crazy things these days :P
<HedgeMage> Yagisan: again, there's always adoption :)
* HedgeMage cuddles Yagisan since she can't really be helpful either.
<Laser_away> yeah, sorry we can't be more help
<Yagisan> wow. I'm really depressing aren't I
<HedgeMage> Yagisan: not at all
<Laser_away> my sister-in-law had 3rd degree with her first
<Yagisan> actually, listening is good.
<Yagisan> I don't have anyone hear to listen to me except for my wife
<Yagisan> s/hear/here
* Laser_away gives Yagisan a big hug
<HedgeMage> :)
<HedgeMage> at least we're good for something then 
<mhz> Yagisan: you are not depressing.. that stupid Hospotal is!!!
<Laser_away> mhz: +1
* HedgeMage agrees
<Yagisan> and the irony to that is, it is a major hospital, that is supposed to be good.
* mhz feels sometime it is needed to take over control and mess up with that hospital IT's and... you know
<Laser_away> lol
<Yagisan> my local hospital couldn't do a VBAC birth :(
<mhz>  but that would not represent Ubuntu's philosophy
<Laser_away> hmm, maybe we could give them MS for all their accounting needs ;-)
<Yagisan> mhz: sure. Ther run a citrix metaframe on Win Xp setup. All thin clienst on the doctors offices. Local media works, and passwords are taped to the units
<Yagisan> mhz: I ,ah, already cased the place
<Yagisan> mhz: I decided it wasn't a challange
<HedgeMage> ROFL
<Yagisan> HedgeMage: well, I can't help it. Part of my day job is/was penetration testing
<Yagisan> HedgeMage: I can socially engineer my way in to almost anything
<mhz> Yagisan: lol
<Yagisan> mhz: oh yeah. The usb ports work too ;)
<mhz> I promise I wouldn't stop you nor judge you if you decided to mess them up and maybe even make their system say "We owe Yagisan's wife a huge $ compensation"
<HedgeMage> Yagisan: I just find it funny because I naturally assess every place I walk in to as a matter of course, in terms of both technological and physical threats.... from OS to exits, social engineering opportunities to improvised weapons.
<HedgeMage> I kind of got a bad rep for it in college
<HedgeMage> and a rather embarassing nickname from one of our gaming groups
<Yagisan> mhz: I feel it is beneath my skills. I'd rather a more challenging hack, so I can get some satisfaction out of it, before I need to flee the country
<HedgeMage> :)
* mhz can't help feeling a little, just a little 'cracker' when it is common perception they have seriously f* up with a family's life and they do nothing to solve it
<Yagisan> HedgeMage: I never got caught @ TAFE. hehe
<HedgeMage> TAFE ?
<mhz> I mean, the least they should be doing is "oh man, we f* up. Don't worry, please accept our apologies and let us work it out right away"
<HedgeMage> mhz: just another faceless, uncaring corporation... hospitals aren't that different from the rest
<mhz> hmmm, then... if they do not remedy it in a good way... lets try a "different approach" :D
<Yagisan> HedgeMage: like a college (trade school ?? )
<HedgeMage> in the end, in the US at least, they do anything possible to deny responsibility and not help (helping, they feel, is an admission of guilt) for fear of being sued (which they often deserve)
<HedgeMage> Yagisan: ahh ok
<Yagisan> HedgeMage: sadly that has been exported here
<mhz> well, here too
<HedgeMage> Yagisan: I only got "caught" a couple of times, always when someone thought it was funny to sneak up on me
<HedgeMage> once kicked my boyfriend's butt before I knew it was him... oops
<mhz> lol
<HedgeMage> needless to say he didn't find it endearing
<Yagisan> HedgeMage: I modded my id card to look like staff. Put on a suit, and got into the server room >:)
<mhz> maybe he deserved it!
<mhz> :D
<HedgeMage> mhz: I was putting clean sheets on the bed, someone else let him into the dorm without telling me, he thought it would be funny to sneak in behind me and pin my arms so I couldn't move... except he never made it that far
<mhz> Yagisan: "hehe, hehe.heheh, that's cool.. hehe, yeah, cool... hehe, hehe"
<HedgeMage> he was on the ground, breathless, with my boot to his throat before I realized who it was.
* HedgeMage is less jumpy when grabbed these days, but only when she makes a conscious effort 
<mhz> HedgeMage: "hehehe, yeah... heheh, hehehe, yeah, let's kick his butt, yeah, cool"
* HedgeMage is afraid to ask what that's a reference to
<mhz> lol
<HedgeMage> sounds vaguely familiar
<mhz> of course... smurfs!
<mhz> lol
<mhz> nah
* mhz only watched one B&B show once, when they were suppossed to be 'hackers'
<HedgeMage> ahh that's it
<mhz> and of course they were far from being one
<HedgeMage> I've (thankfully) seen less than that of them
* HedgeMage contemplates a snack
* Laser_away contemplates going to be and really being away
<Laser_away> s/be/bed/
<mhz> lol
<Yagisan> I've seen real hackers. oddly they don't all have long hear (but most do)
<mhz> indeed
<Yagisan> s/hear/hair
<Laser_away> Yagisan: really?
<mhz> and unfortunately, some of them... smell
<Yagisan> Laser_away: yeah. My hair isn't long.
<Laser_away> mine neither, but I don't claim to be a hacker by any stretch of the imagination
<Yagisan> hey - who wants to help me port some big, old, software to amd64 :)
<Yagisan> Laser_away: you don't compulsively program ?
<Laser_away> Yagisan: I don't really know much programing, I'm a chemisty
<Laser_away> I only know a bit of Fortran and Python
<Laser_away> s/chemistry/chemist/
<Yagisan> Laser_away: ah. I have 4 days of C, and get to port to strange new worlds, er, amd64 systems
<HedgeMage> Yagisan: I'm experienced in C but have little free time... I'll answer questions if you need me to and I can, though
* HedgeMage has been doing C & C++ for 8 or 9 years now.
<Yagisan> nice
<Laser_away> I've got a data aquisition program (ncurse+pgplot) written in C that I'd like to port over to Python
<HedgeMage> Yagisan: I had luck in high school
<Laser_away> but I really don't know a  lot of C
<Laser_away> all I know is that pointers give me problems
<Yagisan> HedgeMage: I have no trouble porting x86 asm to amd64 asm
<Yagisan> Laser_away: speaking of which ....
<HedgeMage> Yagisan: the nun who became priciple had a brother who was a compsci prof. at a prestigious university.  She convinced him to quit and teach at the high school (good ol' Catholic guilt trip) and I got to work with him for 4 years
<Laser_away> cool
<Yagisan> HedgeMage: nice. 
<HedgeMage> s/principle/principal
<HedgeMage> Very.
<HedgeMage> that's half the reason I went to that school
<HedgeMage> that guy was awesome
* HedgeMage wants to make johnnycake but has no one to help her eat it :(
<Laser_away> I try to learn programming but it seems too abstract a lot of the time. I need to have a project to code in order to get anything out of it
<HedgeMage> Laser_away: I could teach you to code but you might hate me most of the time
<Laser_away> probably :-)
* HedgeMage grins 
<Yagisan> Laser_away: I just grabbed a project I like, and am helping them become fully gpl compatible, and ensuring they stay portable
<Laser_away> I've got to get my PhD finished first though
<Yagisan> HedgeMage: most common warning I see is "warning: cast from pointer to integer of different size", is there a simple solution ?
<HedgeMage> Laser_away: that teacher I mentioned was wonderful, but he really made us learn the hard way... we did all coding for tests/exams and most projects on paper, no debugger, no nothing.
<Laser_away> but then I spend so much time on Ubuntu, I don't know that I have time to learn programming
<HedgeMage> Yagisan: is the cast in the same context each time?
<Laser_away> hopefully for edgy I can do some Edubuntu work
<HedgeMage> (i.e. is it something we can figure out a regexp-able fix for?)
* mhz is just a teacher and edubuntu evangelist :D
<HedgeMage> (or, is it something we can work around in another automated way)
<Yagisan> HedgeMage: there are so many of them I'll need to check the specifics.
<HedgeMage> Yagisan: I have an idea what it might be, can you paste me an example of about three of the bad assignments (with ample context)
<Burgundavia> Laser_away, what is the latest on esa? Can I dive into it?
<HedgeMage> in a pastebin somewhere (preferably rafb.net/paste as they have language highlighting)
* HedgeMage makes her johnnycake anyway
<Laser_away> Burgundavia: with my inlaws being in town I haven't had a chance to talk with cbx33 so I'm not sure
<Burgundavia> Laser_away, should I hold off then?
<Laser_away> Burgundavia: I don't have any patches pending or anything so I say go for it, but I think it is sort of in a freeze state so maybe not major reworking
<Burgundavia> I wasn't thinking major
<Laser_away> Burgundavia: some "popping" would be nice
<Burgundavia> it looks really good
<Laser_away> <-- is really away now
<Laser_away> good night folks
<Yagisan> Goodnight Laser_away
<Yagisan> HedgeMage: http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/s4ROyC71.html Line 148 and line 158
<HedgeMage> Yagisan: thanks, let me look
<HedgeMage> (will be a bit slow I'm baking)
<Yagisan> HedgeMage: and http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/oyqQjB43.html lines 124, 125 and 130
<Yagisan> HedgeMage: thank you.
* Yagisan googles johnnycake
<HedgeMage> Yagisan: butter-topped cornbread, but square instead of rectangular
<HedgeMage> very nummy
* mode/#edubuntu [+o highvoltage]  by ChanServ
<HedgeMage> hi highvoltage 
<Burgundavia> salut highvoltage 
<mhz> Burgundavia: hey there
<highvoltage> hey HedgeMage 
<highvoltage> salut Burgundavia
<highvoltage> morning mhz
<mhz> highvoltage: hey, Mr. Voltage
<highvoltage> *BZZZZZZT*
<mhz> hehe
<mhz> sounded like pikachoo
<HedgeMage> :)
<highvoltage> pikachoo is a power animal
<highvoltage> PIKA PIKA PIKA!!!!
<highvoltage> *BZZZZZT*
<Burgundavia> highvoltage, I am digging into some minor wording changes on ESA. Sound good?
* mhz has translated via "nano" the edubuntu firefox index.html
<highvoltage> Burgundavia: yep. another 'native' english speaker edit would be great :)
<highvoltage> mhz: oh yeah? well, i did the xubuntu.org page in VIM!
<mhz> still points to /locales/index-es_AR.html instead of something like index-es_CL.html
<highvoltage> mhz: how are things coming together that side, btw?
<Yagisan> arghh! no. pokemon, please dear god no!
<mhz> Yagisan: too late... already "evolved"
<mhz> :D
<highvoltage> i would have changed my nick now to ryachoo, but i'm unsure of that spelling :)
* mhz kid is crazy about pokemon Trading card game
<mhz> lol
<HedgeMage> Yagisan: can you comment that hunk of code just around the error so I know what each variable involved is?
<HedgeMage> I have a thought forming, but don't know enough to know where to go with it, and they aren't all declared in the paste AFAIS
<mhz> Burgundavia: you are in -doc team right?
<Burgundavia> mhz, I produce hot air, yes
* Burgundavia about to commit to the doc team repo for the first time in about 6 months
<mhz> oooh
<HedgeMage> lol :)
<mhz> hmm, I can't install any software into this machine until thursday
<mhz> and spanish uses some special characters
<Yagisan> HedgeMage: heh. I would love too, but I don't know what half if it is doing. It was an awful code base to inherit, and is taking me much longerto clean up then planned.
<kgoetz> should edubuntu be dropping back to gdm login on 'logout' in dapper, or shoping a 'selection an option' screen?
<mhz> ...that 'gedit' does not get (and my keyboard is english)
<HedgeMage> Yagisan: ouch.
<HedgeMage> yeah... here's my vague theory, not knowing what any of the vars are....
<mhz> so, after translating firefox default index for edubuntu (into spanish)
<mhz> I have a working html but missing these characters
<HedgeMage> I haven't ever ported from one architecture to another, but it occurs to me that the size of a default int and/or the size of a memory address (and hence a pointer) are probably different between them
<HedgeMage> can't narrow it down more than that without knowing the code base, sorry :(
<HedgeMage> but if it is as I say, it should be wide-scale fixable instead of per-instance, at least in most cases
<Yagisan> HedgeMage: Thanks
<Burgundavia> Yagisan, there must be some good docs online for amd64 porting
<HedgeMage> Yagisan: np wish I knew more
<Burgundavia> it is something a lot of programs are coming up against right now
<Yagisan> Burgundavia: the only stuff I find is for porting to win64, which doesn't work like us.
<Burgundavia> Yagisan, I would ask in the debian community
<Burgundavia> they are mad keen on this porting business
<Yagisan> Burgundavia: will try. hope I don't get roasted
<Burgundavia> Yagisan, what are you porting?
<Yagisan> Burgundavia: oh. A game. deng (I have an older version in revu) http://sourceforge.net/projects/deng
<Burgundavia> Yagisan, there is a debian games team that might be able to help you
<Yagisan> Burgundavia: before or after I fix the DFSG issues ;)
* mhzBackIn4hrs gotta sleep urgently
<Burgundavia> Yagisan, either, they will work with you
<Yagisan> mhzBackIn4hrs: goodnight
<mhzBackIn4hrs> see ya guys soon
<mhzBackIn4hrs> Yagisan: thx
<mhzBackIn4hrs> see ya in 4 hrs
<mhzBackIn4hrs> (so I hope)
<Yagisan> Burgundavia: they have an irc channel ?
<Burgundavia> Yagisan, nope, but they do have a mailing list
<Yagisan> Burgundavia: ok. subscribed myself.
* HedgeMage plays monopoly 
<HedgeMage> I'll be only somewhat here
<Burgundavia> highvoltage, The Edubuntu difference has too many points, at 9. Can I cut that back to 7?
* Yagisan mumbles - what did I get myself into.
<cbx33> mornin all
<cbx33> ping highvoltage 
<HedgeMage> cbx33: just a warning for you and pygi: when jabber says you can't change your pw it really does change, you get the error for no reason
<cbx33> HedgeMage: ok
<cbx33> HedgeMage: what server is running your jabber
<cbx33> I want to set one up at the school for internal messaging?
<Burgundavia> hey cbx33, do you have time to chat about ESA
<Burgundavia> ?
<cbx33> Burgundavia: sure
<cbx33> firstly which version are you looking at
<cbx33> the wiki one is a little stale
<Burgundavia> cbx33, svn, as of 3032
<cbx33> I'm going to update that one in about 5-10 mintues with the SVN repo version
<Burgundavia> I have another commit about to hit
<HedgeMage> cbx33: they use old jabberd but from what little I know, wildfire or ejabberd is better... some of us customers are trying to get them to migrate
<cbx33> ok npo
<cbx33> Burgundavia: ahhh crap, I thought my sync was going to be up todate for more than 5 minutes :p
<cbx33> hehe
<cbx33> so shoot how does it look to you?
<Burgundavia> good, for the first bit
<Burgundavia> then it all falls down
<cbx33> ok
<Burgundavia> I love the Edubuntu Advantage section
<Burgundavia> Difference, I should say
<cbx33> but the apps bit?
<Burgundavia> it is a bit too long, but I am looking at merging it into 7
<Burgundavia> the apps bit is flat
<Burgundavia> it needs to be mroe than a list
<cbx33> in what way?
<highvoltage> cbx33: morningpong
<Burgundavia> for the bigger apps, like FF and OO.o, we need a short para
<cbx33> I did suggest that
<cbx33> I did suggest that
<Burgundavia> the rest jsut need a screenshot, with a short sentence
<cbx33> but others said that it wasn't needed so I relented
<Burgundavia> oh, and we need a different name than "The Tools", but I am stuck
<cbx33> yes I agree on that point
<cbx33> there will be screenshots
<cbx33> we were waiting on the artwork to be confirmed
<Burgundavia> ah, ok
<Burgundavia> I am almost done here myself, as I need to sleep
<HedgeMage> I think I'm on some sort of screenshot duty
<cbx33> HedgeMage: :p
<cbx33> nice one thanks Burgundavia 
<cbx33> I will endevour to get those changes sorted in the next 2 days
<cbx33> Burgundavia: 
<cbx33> before you go
<Burgundavia> cbx33, we need a seciton in the difference about licensing
<Burgundavia> I have one last commit before I go
<cbx33> do you think that the apps listings as they are for the individual apps are too long?
<cbx33> Burgundavia: there was one about opensource in a long ago version
<cbx33> perhaps we could pull that in?
<Burgundavia> it should be about how open source can reduce licensing complexity and costs
<Burgundavia> think value, not features
<cbx33> hey jsgotangco 
<Burgundavia> salut jsgotangco 
<jsgotangco> hi
* jsgotangco just risen from nagios hell
<cbx33> nagios rocks
<jsgotangco> cbx33: sure if you apt-get it, not when do it in rpm hell
<cbx33> my nagios box sms messages me :D
<jsgotangco> do you use NRPE?
<Burgundavia> can we transform our docbook into a pdf that is half page?
<jsgotangco> you'll probably need wicked xslt to do that
<Burgundavia> might just be easier to put into a format that does that
<Burgundavia> too bad scribus is qt and has a crappy UI
<Burgundavia> plus uses some oddball file format
<cbx33> jsgotangco: NRPE?
<cbx33> Burgundavia: Iused scribus to do those mockup changes
<cbx33> sorry
<cbx33> mockup pages
<Burgundavia> sad thing is, there a great spec called SVG Print that scribus should be using
<cbx33> sure
<jsgotangco> cbx33: used for monitoring external hosts' resources
* jsgotangco isn't really knowledgeable in nagios
<cbx33> I wrote a plugin for it to monitor windows disc space
<jsgotangco> wow that would be useful for me
<cbx33> jsgotangco: do you want it?
<cbx33> do you want the SMS messaging plugin too?
<jsgotangco> cbx33: i'd be thankful
<cbx33> what's ya mail address?
<Yagisan> Bye all.
<pygi> bye Yagisan 
* Yagisan is off to torture himself with 336 pointer into int warnings
<jsgotangco> cbx33: jgotangco@ubuntu.com would do
<pips1> ogra, when is the next flight going to be released?
<cbx33> jsgotangco: ok will do soon
<Burgundavia> pips1, I think it is scheduled for wedneday this week
<ogra> grmbl https://launchpad.net/bugs/44766
<ogra> pips1, no idea, ubuntu wanted to start preparing one on friday, which didnt happen
<ogra> edubuntu is apart fromm amd64 being 290k oversized in order
* ogra goes to look for something to drop there
<jsgotangco> let's drop ltsp
* jsgotangco hides
<ogra> haha
<pips1> ogra, Burgundavia, cheers
<ogra> first lets get NZ on the world map
<ogra> *sigh*
<cbx33> ogra: seen the updates to the wikifrontpage?
<pips1> ogra, you are right, it's missing on the chalkboard map! 
<pips1> 8-O
<ogra> pips1, i know... we took a design agency this time to avoid *any* artwork discussion
<ogra> apparently that doesnt work :/
<jsgotangco> lol
<jsgotangco> ogra: don't worry, we'll say NZ got took over by AU and declared it an island
<ogra> heh, ok
<pips1> ogra, don't grumble so much, at least there is the newly discovered "edubuntu atoll" on the map! ;-)
<jsgotangco> JaneW: wohoooo
<pips1> jugding from the map, it's a rather coooold place far south (pips1 is twisting a knife in ogra's wound) ;-)
<juliux> morning
<jsgotangco> ogra: wohooo
<ogra> wohooo ?
<jsgotangco> vous voir  Paris !
<cbx33> YAY
* cbx33 wishes he could have gone
<ogra> yay
<jsgotangco> hehe
<ogra> cbx33, i dont see any difference on https://wiki.edubuntu.org/EdubuntuWiki
<ogra> hmm, and the css of www.edubuntu.org is broken
<ogra> (and showing a drupal favicon)
<pips1> ogra, I was wondering about that actually.
<ogra> lets wait for highvoltage
<ogra> he'll know whats going on
<pips1> what is currently shown is a different drupal skin, a basic skin which develpers often like to use to develop their own new skin...
<ogra> yep
<pips1> so I was guessing that highvoltage was working on it...
<pips1> btw, unfortunately I'm very busy with work this week still, but I am hoping to be able to do more edubuntu stuff again soon :-)
<cbx33> ogra: https://wiki.edubuntu.org/EdubuntuWikiMock
<cbx33> ogra: we know about the edubuntu.org
<cbx33> from what I know it is being worked on - it was the upgrade of drupal that broke it
<ogra> ah, thanks fr the info :)
<cbx33> I have editor rights to the site, but there was something broken which meant I couldn't edit something the other day
<ogra> btw, the homies are in da house :) i added them to edubuntu-artwork yesterday ;)
<jsgotangco> oh cool
<ogra> "You can now also order CD's from the ShipIt site at the click of a button, free of charge. Edubuntu to your doorstep!"
<jsgotangco> EHHH???
<ogra> make that: "Text Install CDs"
<jsgotangco> are we getting pressed?
<ogra> (and please drop the apostrope, else Kamion will kill us ;) )
<ogra> jsgotangco, sure, why shouldnt we
<cbx33> yikes sorry ogra didn't see that there
<cbx33> ogra: yay for the homies
<ogra> :)
<jsgotangco> ogra: i just didnt expect it for dapper
<jsgotangco> (was looking into eft
<jsgotangco> )
<cbx33> ogra: feel free to edit the wiki
<ogra> also i'm not sure we should list the MeetingRecords page, its very outdated
<jsgotangco> what is 15.1 CD about?
<cbx33> ogra: well I havn't worked that section yet
<ogra> a drop in size of amd64
<ogra> but it still wasnt enough :/ 
<jsgotangco> i notice that
<jsgotangco> its still big
<cbx33> but I think it would be excellet if we could have meeting notes
<ogra> i'll have to find another 280k 
<jsgotangco> remove the berlin wall???
<ogra> cbx33, yes, but there is something else in the works afaik
<cbx33> ah right, nice ok
<cbx33> apart from that, does the overall page look any better?
<ogra> absolutely, great work :)
<ogra> jsgotangco, then the splash screen wont fit the colors anymore :P
<ogra> booting edubuntu to the desktop looks quite intrestiong now ... golden usplash, light brownish gdm, login background color is in a light chalkboard green now, then you get the blueish gnome splash and end with the chalkboard wallpaper
<ogra> its walking you though a lot of colors ...
<cbx33> hmmm
<cbx33> but does it work?
<cbx33> from an asthetic point of view?
<ogra> well ...
<ogra> what do you expect me to say :)
<jsgotangco> lol
* jsgotangco is grabbing an i386 to see
* cbx33 leaves it there :p
<cbx33> I'll let lisa know the homies have a crib now
<cbx33> jsgotangco: mail sent :p
<cbx33> ogra: you got a sec?
<cbx33> wondered if you had any ideas about my LTSP problems
<jsgotangco> cbx33: thanks, i'll brb
<cbx333> LTSP just won't login with a mapped home dir when logging in as an LTSP client
<cbx333> I can log onto the server fine
<cbx333> any ideas guys?
<ogra> nope
<cbx333> any special logs to check?
<cbx333> auth is fine
<cbx333> but i can't see why it's bombing out
<ogra> nope, and its nothing i can demotae any thoughts to yet, we dont support it yet
<mhzBackIn4hrs> re
<mhzBackIn4hrs> hi all
<mhzBackIn4hrs> ooops, jerome has left
* mhz overslept
<cbx33> sorry about that....my server went down AGAIN !
<cbx33> ok ogra I have some logs for my problem
<cbx33> also gcompris didn't work over ltsp, is that a known bug?
<ogra> cbx33, as i said before, foreign mounted homedirs are not in the planning for dapper and we are 17 days from release, i dont have the time to care for it atm
<cbx33> what bout gcompris crash
<cbx33> sorry ogra i didnt get the message before
<cbx33> my server bombed out
<ogra> no idea about gcompris, seems to work here
<cbx33> ogra: over ltsp?
<ogra> yes
<cbx33> ok
<cbx33> it also prevented the user who had caused the crash from logging into that machien again
<cbx33> until the machine was restarted
<jsgotangco> gcorpis is evil, capable of doing WTF bugs
<cbx33> yes
<cbx33> works fine on the local machine
<mhz> jsgotangco: hey
<jsgotangco> mhz: hey! long time no chat dude
<mhz> jsgotangco: I already translated the firefox index page about edubuntu into spanish
<mhz> indeed
* mhz has no 24/7 internet :(
<jsgotangco> mhz: hmmm, we have a dilemna on the firefox page...but i'll let ogra think about it
<mhz> jsgotangco: and wonder why it is -es_AR instead of -es_LA or _CL
* mhz is obviously 'forced' to use spanish system so I can try and demo (showoff) in spanish
<jsgotangco> mhz: i really have no idea with regards to localisation in firefox
<jsgotangco> it looks really painful from the wiki page
<mhz> hehehe
<mhz> hmmm
<mhz> and where should I direct this translation to?
<jsgotangco> well actually you have to ask ogra about it
<jsgotangco> the batch for ubuntu was done by ian but then, he's the master of all
<mhz> Also, all ulrs link to english pages. Can we have them link to spanish pages? 
* mhz could tranlate them all by thursday
<jsgotangco> you will have to change the links yourself
<mhz> oh yeah, Master of Puppets
<mhz> sure
<mhz> but I can't just do it without asking for "permission" first :)
<cbx33> mhz: :p hehe
<mhz> cbx33: you know
<mhz> ogra: ? suggestions/directions?
<cbx33> heheh
<cbx33> what links are you wanting to change where? - I'd ask ogra any way :p
<mhz> the ones at Firefox index
<mhz> (default page)
<mhz> they point towards english existing pages
<mhz> and if I have translated the page into spanish, the least I can do is direct people to spanish pages, too :)
<cbx33> ah i see
<cbx33> indeed
<mhz> Now, I could use linking to ubuntu-cl.org
<cbx33> are there spanish translations of all the links?
<mhz> but that may seem a little, "yes, we want you!"
<mhz> I can get 1 more translator to help he very quickly and have all done by thursday
<mhz> he = me
<cbx33> I think ogra would be your best bet here
<mhz> yup, ogra is Mr. Edubuntu (or smurf daddy?)
<cbx33> hehe
<cbx33> mhz: would you or anyone else be able to translate our Schools Advocacy page once it's done?
<jsgotangco> late dinner brb
<mhz> cbx33: into spanish?
<mhz> sure! (how many pages?)
<mhz> shiiiippps!
<cbx33> mhz: I'll link you hang on
<cbx33> this isn't the final version it's still WIP
* mhz late for his driving job ... just hate it :)
<mhz> cbx33: no prob.
<cbx33> https://wiki.edubuntu.org/EdubuntuSchoolAdvocacy/LaserJock
* mhz saving it into pendrive as he has no logs ...long story
<mhz> cbx33: hmmmm, its about 11 pages
<mhz> (letter paper size)
<cbx33> :p
<mhz> What I can do is post it to edubuntu-devel-es
<cbx33> np
<mhz> and see if more tanslators raise once and for all. (they are kind of lazy)
<mhz> OR
<cbx33> hehe
<mhz> we could state priorities: what is more urgent?
<cbx33> but remember it's not ready yet
<cbx33> this is not urgent
<mhz> advocay? or the links from Firefox index?
<cbx33> the advocacy
<mhz> will this be the default page?
<mhz> (for firefox, I mean)
* mhz would happily trasnlate that advocay page
<mhz> actually, it has LOTS of useful info
<mhz> and directions
<mhz> it is a very nice summary of Edubuntu, afaik
<mhz> well, time to go driving 
<cbx33> it's not going to be the default
<mhz> but?
<mhz> (there's always a but)
<cbx33> but it is hopefully going to be printied in english
<mhz> hehehe
<cbx33> and sent to schools
<mhz> oh, i see, then it is IMPORTANT
<cbx33> hehe
<mhz> and how soon would that be "done" (ready)
<cbx33> bt the end of the week definitely
<mhz> okis, so, I'll post it to the edubunut-devel-es and
<mhz> ask people to work on it as a subpage at https://wiki.edubuntu.org/EdubuntuSchoolAdvocacy/LaserJock/es
<mhz> in the mean time, I'll be wrking on the index page of firefox
<cbx33> mhz: 
<mhz> ?
<cbx33> it is available on the svn repo
<mhz> yeah BUT
<cbx33> and that is the most up to date version
<cbx33> I will port it across to the wiki when it's done
<cbx33> just giving yo ua heads up :p
<mhz> I have no svn, no terminal, no linux on the computers I have with me right now.. (long story) so I actually kind of work in LiveSystem :)
<cbx33> hehe
<mhz> therefore it is a real pain in the neck to generate work unless it is wiki or gmail :D
<cbx33> i see
<mhz> actually the firefox page I transleated it via nano :D
<cbx33> nice
<cbx33> nano rawks
<mhz> so I still need to ad those special spanish characters
<mhz> yup, though I'd prefer emacs :D
<jsgotangco> you'll have a very very limited time frame to translate it considering we're just 3 weeks till rlesae
<mhz> AND, if openssh-server was a default package in Ubuntu CD's, my life would have been a little bit easier
<mhz> jsgotangco: sure, I know
<jsgotangco> mhz: get ubuntu-server it has openssh sever by default
<mhz> jsgotangco: that's why I decided to get late to work so I can chat with you guys ASAP and try to do some work at break times :)
<mhz> jsgotangco: I know, but this should be 'default', IMHO
<jsgotangco> even on a desktop?
<mhz> sometimes, me at least, I need to have certain minimum rescue tools ;)
<mhz> yup
<mhz> esp. on LiveCD
<jsgotangco> mhz: that is soooo wrong
<mhz> hmmm, ptobably right (you got more experience than me) BUT, so far, openssh-server has been a very important friend to me
<jsgotangco> livecd perhaps but desktop text install no way
<mhz> oh, well, yes. For me, Live CD = desktop
<ogra> thats why its on all the CDs ;)
<mhz> hmmmm
<jsgotangco> ogra: exactly
<mhz> Breezy LiveCD had no openssh-0server
<ogra> its just not installed since we dont offer *any* open ports to the outside world except in a ltsp install
<mhz> unless I was sooooo blind
<ogra> but you can install it without network access
<jsgotangco> mhz: if it was default as well, every user you add unless explicitly indicated has shell access
* mhz performed lots of demos and the only 2 times he tried to install it (in LiveCD mode) it toook ages
<mhz> hmmm, ogra, when I downloades edubuntu-install-beta (it is a server concept, IMHO) openssh-server did not get installed
<mhz> (netboot at least, I will check on the Lab later on)
<ogra> openssh server is installed by edubuntu-server in the default install
<ogra> else ltsp wouldnt work at all
<mhz> hmmm, then it means I will see it tomorrow at the lab
<mhz> yeah
<ogra> its not installed in the workstation version (and will never be)
<jsgotangco> no way
<mhz> okis, I get it.
<ogra> the liveCd is the wrokstation version
<mhz> oooh
<ogra> (and installs the workstatiion version, since there are no ltsp parts on the Cd)(
<mhz> maybe it is I was very used to Gentoo LiveCD's (the install one are also Live in text mode and have tons of great tools)
<mhz> then, anyways LiveCD is useful as a rescue mode?
<ogra> if you make 800MB CD the default worldwide, we can discuss a server installing liveCD ;)
<mhz> LOL
<mhz> okis, I wont insist then
* mhz is forced to be carrying 2 CD's then :(
<jsgotangco> you could always install ubuntu-server and have openssh-server by default (plust some nice LAMP integration)
<jsgotangco> but then, that's a server heh
<ogra> or edubuntu-server and have ltsp by default (including openssh-server ;) )
<mhz> yup, I know, my point was "live modes" are a very powerful tool, esp. when rescuing
<ogra> thats why we have openssh-client in all our installs ;)
<mhz> ogra: yeah, you know I am 100% happy with edubuntu server
<ogra> its great for rescuing
<mhz> hmmmm, yeah, BUT openssh-server is great to get .bz2 packages from prior OS into current HD
<ogra> mhz, btw, i thought you wanted to boycott the liveCD installer :)
<mhz> lol!
<mhz> no way!
<ogra> it needs at least 256M, you know that ? 
<ogra> (or an existing swap partition)
* mhz uses to create .bz2 packages after fresh installs
<mhz> of course, swap :)
<mhz> ogra: just remember I face many non-internet netwroks and so my backups are .bz2 usually 
<mhz> for some reasons, Gentoo LiveCD #1 (not #2) has been my unconditional friend when rescuing or backing up
<mhz> anyways.... I will continue translating and ask the question later again "where should I direct the translated pages"
<mhz> Bye, jsgotangco, cbx33 and ogra 
<mhz> see ya later
<jsgotangco> mhz: ciao
<mhz> ciao
<mhz> :D
<lucasvo> I have a problem building my ltsp chroot on ppc
<lucasvo> W: Failure to run: chroot /opt/ltsp/powerpc dpkg --force-depends --install var/cache/apt/archives/base-files_3.1.9ubuntu4_powerpc.deb var/cache/apt/archives/base-passwd_3.5.11-powerpc.deb
<lucasvo> oh crap, I missed ogra again
<cbx33> yup gcompris has really screwed up my users
<cbx33> it could possibly be a screenres issue i think
<cbx33> but then...hmmm
<cbx33> ah I give up I don;t know what's causing it
<lucasvo> this is a PITA
<lucasvo> I can't build the ltsp chroot
<Laser_away> JaneW: thanks :-)
<kwwii> hi all
<cbx33> YAY I have a migrane
<cbx33> :(
<cbx33> and just when I wanted to get some work done
<juliux> hi kwwii 
<kwwii> howdy juliux
<juliux> Laser_away, and got you an e-mail?
<cbx33> ph this migrane is bad
<cbx33> I can hardly see
<cbx33> the left side of my vision is a blur
<kwwii> sounds nasty
<mhz> re
<mhz> juliux, hi there
<juliux> hi mhz 
<mhz> juliux, are you using edubuntu breezy?
<juliux> mhz, no, i have install dapper
<mhz> In Breezy, i get an error  when trying to mount Floppy "Error: el UDI introducido no es un volmen montable"
<mhz> which means "the UDI is not a mountable volume"
<mhz> I can mount it easily via commandline
<mhz> BUT users here (teachers) want them to be shown at desktop, just like CD's do
<mhz> Any ideas?
<mhz> However, in Dapper, I got no such error :)
<juliux> mhz, that is an known bug in nautilus i thin there is a solution postet on ubuntuforums.org
* mhz must still demo breezy :(
<mhz> ooh, i'll look it up
<mhz> juliux, indeed, solution (simplest one) is to install 'pmount'
<juliux> mhz, hehe
<mhz> weired thing is 5.04 did have it
<mhz> and my guess is Dapper has it too
* mode/#edubuntu [+o highvoltage]  by ChanServ
<mhz> highvoltage, re mon
<highvoltage> hey mon
<highvoltage> how are you doin mon?
<juliux> hi highvoltage 
<highvoltage> hey juliux 
<highvoltage> man, linuxworld seems like it's going to be a bit of a disaster this year
<highvoltage> our stand is *tiny*
<juliux> highvoltage, do you have a picture?
<highvoltage> juliux: no, not yet
<LaserJock> juliux: yes, I did
<juliux> LaserJock, and?
<LaserJock> I'm heading to Paris ;-)
<highvoltage> LaserJock: cool :)
<juliux> have fun
<LaserJock> I'm guessing I will
<LaserJock> lots of work though
<elliot_> anyone here doing a multi architecture boot of macs off an i386 box?
<mhz> highvoltage, one of the potential supporters from Gov. has just told us that "the curriculums seem to be lacking of consistency" crap. So we gotta re-submit the curriculums
<mhz> :(
<highvoltage> LaserJock: i'm goin too :)
<highvoltage> mhz: curriculum is always difficult, no matter which country, or platform you're using. no one has gotten that right yet, unfortunately :/
* mhz wanna be in Paris too :D
<highvoltage> (would be good if someone could, even if it was Microsoft, then at least you had that 'formula')
<mhz> highvoltage, but they are so stupid! what do they want? PhD in FLOSS?
<highvoltage> mhz: it is, the best you can do is smoosh them
<mhz> highvoltage, that is one of the many reasons why having Mark support would have made this story a whole diff one
<mhz> Anyways, 3 of the 9 curriculums have been noted as "good! these guys deserve the funds" So, tonite I'll be trying to version one curriculum layout into english
<highvoltage> yeah, but imho, it's better not to rely on that
<highvoltage> what would you have done in a world where there wasn't an sabdfl?
<LaserJock> highvoltage: great, I think jerome is as well
<mhz> of course. As a matter of fact, Mark has already said no (in April)
<highvoltage> i tend to think like that, instead.
<mhz> highvoltage, sure, hence I have had the balls to insist here, without his support
<mhz> it's is just that when I get these 'stops' kills me
<highvoltage> mhz: which i admire in a big way
<highvoltage> mhz: i feel like that too, often.
<mhz> hehe, thx
<highvoltage> mhz: i get lots of stops too, and it does get me down, but now and again someone say or does something that gets me going again
<mhz> highvoltage, did google translator work (somehow) for the Program I sent?
<mhz> oh, yeah! like Dapper release!
<highvoltage> mhz: it worked surprisingly well, i could understand everything
<mhz> wow1
<mhz> cool!
<mhz> did you like the program?
<highvoltage> i had some questions about it.. but i can't remember what it was... i printed the translated version and highlighted some things i wanted to know more about, but that's lying on my desk in cape town.
<highvoltage> gtg, talk again later
<highvoltage> take care!
<Bluekuja> hi pygi
<pygi> hi andrea
<Bluekuja> :)
<Bluekuja> you told me yesterday that you work on packaging
<Bluekuja> is that right?
<pygi> erghhh, depends what you need :)
<Bluekuja> are you good in packaging .deb packages?
<pygi> as I said...read upper :)
<Bluekuja> well i'm having a problem with the makefile
<Bluekuja> after running dh_make
<Bluekuja> and checking license/docs etc
<pygi> hm, what are you packaging?
<Bluekuja> i was packaging the new ircd-hybrid 
<pygi> oki, you can send me what you did for now, and I will look into it
<pygi> I can't promise it will be any time soon tho :(
<pygi> you know my mail?
<Bluekuja> well no
<pygi> mario dot danic at gmail dot com
<Bluekuja> okie great
<Bluekuja> just a moment
<pygi> hey JaneW 
<kwwii> hi JaneW
<kwwii> Riddell mentioned that I should talk to you about the edubuntu usplash
<Bluekuja> pygi: arrived?
* pygi looks
<pygi> nop,. not yet
<Bluekuja> oki wait
<pygi> Bluekuja, how urgent is that?
<Bluekuja> well i want to finish it for this week
<Bluekuja> arrived now?
<pygi> argh, this week? :-/
* pygi goes to see
<Bluekuja> maybe not
<Bluekuja> evelution crashed
<pygi> its not here :-/
<Bluekuja> let me restart 
<Bluekuja> evolution
<Bluekuja> ^^
<LaserJock> Bluekuja: if you need packaging help #ubuntu-motu is a good place to ask
<kwwii> ok, night all
<Bluekuja> LaserJock: tnx very much for the suggestion
<Bluekuja> pygi: arrived now?
* pygi looks
<pygi> argh, no?
<Bluekuja> wtf?
<Bluekuja> mario.danic@gmail.com
<Bluekuja> thats right
<pygi> you just let spambots eat my address :P
<pygi> indeed :P
<Bluekuja> lol
<Bluekuja> i was having somje problems with the smtp server^^
<Bluekuja> *SOME
<pygi> and you still let bots eat my address :P
<pygi> gah
<Bluekuja> lol
<Bluekuja> well, i've sent something like 10 emails to see if was working again
<Bluekuja> :)
<pygi> hm, I got none :P
<Bluekuja> i give you a link
<Bluekuja> so you can download it^^
<pygi> I refuse to download it :)
<pygi> I want mail :P
<Bluekuja> lol
<Bluekuja> oki
<pygi> Bluekuja, around?
<Bluekuja> pygi: yes
<Bluekuja> :)
<Bluekuja> pygi?
<LaserJock> hi cbx33 
<cbx33> hi LaserJock 
<cbx33> did you see Corey's comments earlier
<cbx33> Burgwork, I have a patch to give you, will probably do it tomorrow now
<cbx33> sorry guys I'm just checking in, I have had a splitting migrane all afternoon/evening
<LaserJock> I think I saw them
<cbx33> need to rest
<Bluekuja> oi cbx33
<Bluekuja> :)
<cbx33> hi Bluekuja 
<Burgwork> cbx33, sent it to LaserJock, as I am going to be out tonight
<cbx33> ok Burgwork 
<cbx33> LaserJock, will hopefully get a patch to you in a while with a Firefox description
<LaserJock> ok, I just read the backlog
<LaserJock> I agree with Burgwork 
<LaserJock> about a para for oo.org and firefox
<LaserJock> I was just concerned about how big this pamplet is going to be with screenshots, etc.
<cbx33> yes i know
<cbx33> well
<cbx33> we can always make ESA big for the wiki
<cbx33> then downsize for the pamphlet
<cbx33> it's not goign to hurt
<LaserJock> sure, and I think the screenshots could be smaller on the pamphlet too
<LaserJock> ok, well whenever you have something just send me an email and I'll apply it
<cbx33> LaserJock, it's gonna be coming your way in about 5-10
<LaserJock> fine, and get some rest for your headache
<cbx33> it's getting better
<cbx33> but I'd better not do too much
<cbx33> but ubuntu work is addictive
<LaserJock> mhmm
<cbx33> LaserJock, d'ya get my patch?
<cbx33> right that's me done for the night
<LaserJock> hmm, not yet
<cbx33> i mailed it to you
<LaserJock> :/
<cbx33> heheh
<Bluekuja> oi pygi
<pygi> oi Bluekuja 
<pygi> please also send problem, because otherwise I will forget it :)
<Bluekuja> lol okie
<Bluekuja> done
<LaserJock> cbx33: committed
<pygi> Bluekuja, thanks :)
<Bluekuja> pygi: np, tnx to you
<pygi> do not thank me please :)
<Bluekuja> okie^^
<pygi> :)
<cbx33> thanks LaserJock how did it look
<cbx33> ok, LaserJock, Bluekuja, Burgwork, I think I'm goign to set another deadline of the end of this week for the final draft, if that sounds ok to you guys
<cbx33> so screenshots, Burgwork's changes
<Burgwork> cbx33, that works for me
<cbx33> and polishing
<cbx33> nice thanx Burgwork 
<cbx33> did you see my patch has been commited 
<cbx33> just a bit on FF
<cbx33> what oather apps do yo uthink need making more of
<Burgwork> I would talk about gcompris and OO.o
<cbx33> OO, has a section already
<Bluekuja> cbx33: great
<cbx33> make more of it I thought into possibly different applications
<cbx33> like calc, writer ?
<cbx33> gcompris craswhed out all my LTSP clients today
<Burgwork> no, I wouldn't go into each app
<cbx33> I was not happy, can;t isolate the bug either
<cbx33> okie dokie
<cbx33> well there is a section on it already
<cbx33> if you think of anyt more just mail me
<cbx33> I'm off work tomorrow resting I can write them then
<cbx33> my migrane means I won;t be able to cope with tomorrow
<cbx33> I have a work experience guy with me and all the general hastle of kids wanting everything
<cbx33> plus my colleague
<cbx33> sheeesh
* cbx33 needs a break
<LaserJock> no breaks allowed until June 1st
<Bluekuja> lol
<LaserJock> ok, I'm off to a meeting, bbib
<cbx33> LaserJock, that's why I'll be working on my rest day tomorrow
<cbx33> hey highvoltage 
<cbx33> if you get a chance, check out the updates to the wikimock
<cbx33> nn all
<kwwii> hi all
<kwwii> JaneW: ping?
<pygi> kwwii, I higly doubt JaneW is here now :)
<kwwii> pygi: cool, thanks for the info....do you know when she is around?
<kwwii> I wanted to talk to JaneW about making an edubuntu bootsplash pic
<pygi> around hm...8:00 UTC to round 13:00 UTC or something?
<kwwii> pygi: thanks :-)
<kwwii> that is pretty early!
<pygi> hm, early? what do you call non-sleeping then? :)
* mode/#edubuntu [+o highvoltage]  by ChanServ
<kwwii> pygi: well, sometime around 9, not before :-)
<pygi> kwwii, do you already have that bootsplash?
<kwwii> pygi: nope, thought I should ask before starting this time :-)
<pygi> indeed :P
<Phlosten> hello all
<pygi> hi Phlosten 
<pygi> o hi, sivang 
#edubuntu 2006-05-21
<Phlosten> morning bimberi 
<Yagisan> G'day all
<Yagisan> ogra: you here ?
<HedgeMage> Okay, corrected typos in https://wiki.edubuntu.org/HowToCookEdubuntu/Chapters/StandAloneInstallation and split off the "what now" bit into its own chapter... if anyone would like to do another round of proofing on the chapter I just pasted a link to, it would be appreciated.
<HedgeMage> once I figure out how, I'll link in the screenshots
<Phlosten> so thats like a complete guide to edubuntu you are working on?
<mhz> hmmm
<mhz> were you HedgeMage the one asking me to translate an URL for Edubuntu something Laser..?
<HedgeMage> Phlosten: that's one chapter of the cookbook (more a starter guide than a complete one)
<HedgeMage> mhz: I didn't ask you to... I think
<HedgeMage> this is the first day in a week I haven't been dangerously sleep deprived so who knows what I've forgotten...
<Phlosten> nice, might have to help out on that one
<mhz> hmmm.
* mhz tries to remember who did ask. yeah! I do not have logs :)
<Phlosten> who logs these days? ;)
<mhz> https://wiki.edubuntu.org/EdubuntuSchoolAdvocacy/LaserJock
<mhz> well, someone did ask me to
<mhz> :)
<HedgeMage> probably LaserJock :P
<mhz> and it was not LaserJock
<mhz> anyways
<mhz> that page is just getting perfect for many purposes
<HedgeMage> hmmm
<HedgeMage> no clue then :)
<HedgeMage> I do keep extensive logs though and I'll grep this chan for the URL
<mhz> okis, sorry
<HedgeMage> nope, not in my logs... I must not have been around at the time
<HedgeMage> sorry :(
<mhz> heheh
<mhz> thx anyways
<HedgeMage> np
<mhz> ohh, BTWm when is the PAris thing?
<Laser_away> cbx33 might have asked you to do EdubuntuSchoolAdvocacy
<Laser_away> the /LaserJock part was my trying to work out structure and such
<HedgeMage> Anyone here up for some monopoly while I edit?
<mhz> Laser_away: ooohh, yes! he did!
<Laser_away> mhz: I don't think we are quite done with it yet though
<mhz> Laser_away: but is it ok if i start trasnlating it?
<mhz> ok = worth?
<mhz> oops, my typos!
<Laser_away> hmm, I'm really not sure
<mhz> hmm.
<Laser_away> if it was me I would probably wait for a couple days, but then I'm a major procrastonator
<mhz> hehehe
<Laser_away> Paris will be June 19-23, btw
<mhz> but , you think there will be major changes or just adding or reducing a couple of lines here and there?
<mhz> Laser_away: ok, cool
<mhz> we'll there be any live-sessions so that WE, the ones not even with a slight  chance to get there can participate?
<bimberi> mhz: iirc the version on the wiki is a little old and they are using ubuntu-docteam methods (docbook???)
<mhz> participate = at least be there, virtually?
<Laser_away> I think there *could* be some major changes, but I think that the chances increase as you go down the doc
<mhz> bimberi: hmmm, probably right
<Laser_away> bimberi: we are, but cbx33 is updating the wiki as we go along
<Laser_away> so that we can keep it as a wiki resource as well
* mhz still loves docbok to moin and viceversa
<bimberi> mhz: at UBZ they had a #ubuntu-ubz channel (i think) but it was mostly used for chat / rendezvous (eg. "see you in the foyer at 19:00") :)
<bimberi> Laser_away: ah, thanks :)
<Laser_away> mhz: can you delete pages off the moin wiki sandbox?
<mhz> well, Sandbox purpose is just to be there, as test
<mhz> so yeah, basically, we could delete all its contents
<Laser_away> hmm
<mhz> but please do not delete the page
<mhz> :)
<Laser_away> well, I sort of created a subpage the other day
<mhz> or you mean, "can you, mhz...?"
<Laser_away> to test the moin -> docbook
<Laser_away> and I couldn't delete it directly
<mhz> hmmm interesting
<mhz> can you point me to an url so I can check?
<Laser_away> yeah, just a sec. It was sort of a stupid thing to do but I didn't know how to do moin -> docbook in a hurry otherwise
<mhz> hehehe
<mhz> no worries
<Laser_away> hmm, actually it must have been deleted. I don't see it anymore
<mhz> Well, there is an openoffice2moin parser, iirc
<mhz> oh, there you go
<mhz> maybe Madpilot deleted it
<Laser_away> sweet, I didn't want my stupidity saved for people to see for all eternity
<mhz> OR, maybe and most probably, SandBox is considered a System page
<mhz> therefore, I doubt we have privileges to delete pages or subpages to it
<mhz> Laser_away: nah, not stupidity
<mhz> GOOD news!
<mhz> Edubuntu shows up again on a local education magazine
<LaserJock> cool
* mhz will try to get the PDF version of it
<mhz> but please dont ask him to translate it because he's got lots of pendings
<mhz> :)
<LaserJock> that is what I was going to say, it might not be helpful if you don't translate it for me
<mhz> lol
<jsgotangco> whats up?
<LaserJock> hi jsgotangco 
<mhz> hey, jsgotangco 
<jsgotangco> hey
<jsgotangco> LaserJock: i also got offered sponsorship
<LaserJock> jsgotangco: great
<LaserJock> so I think the whole EC will be there
* mhz still has no idea where to place his translation of firefox index
<jsgotangco> LaserJock: that's really awesome (once in a lifetime)
<mhz> jsgotangco: great!
<LaserJock> mhz: did you send an email to ubuntu-doc?
<mhz> heheh, nope because I was counting on jsgotangco directions :D
<jsgotangco> mhz: its a long, hard process that and im not qualified for such
<jsgotangco> its actually iwj's expertise
<mhz> iwj?
<mhz> jsgotangco: any chance you could encourage Paris organization to consider some live sessions so the ones not coming can still "feel like we're there" ?
<jsgotangco> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperFirefoxStartPageTranslation
<mhz> duh!
<jsgotangco> lunch brb
<mhz> if that is it, I hammer one of my right toes
<jsgotangco> mhz: honestly, developer summits are chaotic and even a podcast or a live feed would be useless
<mhz> hmm
<mhz> okis
<pygi> JaneW, hi,poke ::)
<JaneW> pygi: hi
<pygi> hi, how are you? :)
<JaneW> good thanks and you?
<pygi> great I am :)
<pygi> do we have final number of slots perhaps?
<JaneW> slots?
<pygi> well, how much applications google will accept
<JaneW> oh sorry, I wasn;t thinking SoC...
<JaneW> no we'll only really know when the selections is made
<JaneW> unless something has been mailed in the mean time
<JaneW> I am still struggling with mail since saturady
<pygi> argh :-/
<JaneW> yes it is beyond an inconvenience now
<JaneW> :/
<pygi> Google said they will say the final number of slots this week
<pygi> for each org.
<JaneW> oic
* JaneW waits for mail server to respond
<pygi> :)
<JaneW> gah, it's not even pingable now...
* JaneW starts frothing at the mouth
<JaneW> pygi: I am still expecting 15 or so
<pygi> is it so bad :-/
<JaneW> any above that will be lucky
<pygi> hm, lemme count good proposals by now
<pygi> argh, 16 pieces
<JaneW> I want to have 30 in the list
<pygi> urgh :-/
<pygi> even those 16 dont all have mentors
<pygi> actually, most of them dont
<JaneW> I actually I asked for 25, so perhaps stay with 25 max
<pygi> oki, but how are we to do that when everyone stopped rankin'? *yes, yes, some will wait until the end*
<JaneW> the guys have been looking at them and discussing them amoung themselves so they are considering them
<JaneW> I will ping them again (esp when I have mail)
<JaneW> by Friday they need to have selected their favorite 2 or 3 each
<pygi> problem is most of those stuff is either dups or something that we really dont need/want
<JaneW> there should be at least 15 more or less reasonable ones
<JaneW> heno has 2 definite projects and is busy selecting the best proposal for each
<JaneW> some of the mentors are facilitating ML discussions too
<pygi> I have 1 definite project by now
<pygi> I'd also like to mentor Teresa, but ...
<pygi> http://code.google.com/soc/ubuntu/app.html?csaid=tere.ertw@gmail.com:15f086bf:c32d38be
<pygi> so she should probably just change it to evolution plugin :-/
<JaneW> if you can manage to mentor 2 that's great
<pygi> and that Rollback thingy is probably off also :-/
<pygi> no worries about me :)
<pygi> should we wait on other mentors opinion on this one, or just vote it down? *considering the comment James made*
<pygi> http://code.google.com/soc/ubuntu/app.html?csaid=TG.KillerX@gmail.com:10e66774:698f1a1f
* pygi knows he is stopping JaneW from reading her mail, so he'll just stop right now
<JaneW> discuss with seb128 (I think he is evo guy) to make sure he is happy
<pygi> ok, will do
<JaneW> and change the scope if necessary and then go for it
<JaneW> I can't access my mail *gggrrrr*
<JaneW> PING hedwig.hbd.co.za (196.36.161.226) 56(84) bytes of data.
<JaneW> --- hedwig.hbd.co.za ping statistics ---
<JaneW> 244 packets transmitted, 0 received, 100% packet loss, time 243310ms
<pygi> ugh :-/
<juliux> JaneW, the ping time is very very slow from here
<JaneW> well the diginet lines went down on the week-end (512k)
<JaneW> yesterday they patched in a 64k ISDN
<JaneW> so we had a trickle from late afternoon
<JaneW> now it's all down again
<crimsun> geez, 243s? That's nearly carrier pigeon.
<juliux> JaneW, it isnt down from germany ;)
<Phlosten> sounds like fun
<JaneW> I spent the whole evening pulling mail down and restarting when it hung
<JaneW> juliux: really?
<juliux> JaneW, PING hedwig.hbd.co.za (196.36.161.226) 56(84) bytes of data.
<juliux> 64 bytes from hedwig.hbd.co.za (196.36.161.226): icmp_seq=1 ttl=45 time=660 ms
<juliux> 64 bytes from hedwig.hbd.co.za (196.36.161.226): icmp_seq=2 ttl=45 time=654 ms
<juliux> 64 bytes from hedwig.hbd.co.za (196.36.161.226): icmp_seq=3 ttl=45 time=622 ms
<juliux> 64 bytes from hedwig.hbd.co.za (196.36.161.226): icmp_seq=4 ttl=45 time=631 ms
<juliux> 64 bytes from hedwig.hbd.co.za (196.36.161.226): icmp_seq=5 ttl=45 time=618 ms
<juliux> --- hedwig.hbd.co.za ping statistics ---
<juliux> 6 packets transmitted, 5 received, 16% packet loss, time 5004ms
<juliux> but it is very very slow
<JaneW> hrm!
<crimsun> half a sec beats the pants off 243 secs
<juliux> and i have a 100Mbit internet connection
<JaneW> juliux: ping mail.hbd.com
<JaneW> same IP, just an alias
<juliux> PING hedwig.hbd.co.za (196.36.161.226) 56(84) bytes of data.
<juliux> 64 bytes from hedwig.hbd.co.za (196.36.161.226): icmp_seq=1 ttl=45 time=633 ms
<juliux> 64 bytes from hedwig.hbd.co.za (196.36.161.226): icmp_seq=2 ttl=45 time=627 ms
<juliux> --- hedwig.hbd.co.za ping statistics ---
<juliux> 3 packets transmitted, 2 received, 33% packet loss, time 1999ms
<juliux> rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 627.659/630.561/633.464/3.009 ms
<JaneW> odd
<JaneW> what can I do?
* JaneW tries tracert
<juliux> JaneW, can you ping the ip address?
<JaneW> no
<juliux> JaneW, not good
* pygi tries to ping
<JaneW> what's the trace route command? I haven;t used it for AGES
<JaneW> and last time was on windows
<pygi> ergh. JaneW no go :-/
<crimsun> try tracepath ip
<juliux> JaneW, traceroute 196.36.161.226
<JaneW> juliux: no... bash: traceroute: command not found
<juliux> JaneW, sudo apt-get install traceroute
<JaneW> no way!
<JaneW> you have to install it?
<juliux> yes
<JaneW> odd
<pygi> lol :)
<crimsun> yeah, only tracepath6 is installed by default
<crimsun> argh, traceroute6
<JaneW> yikes more than 10 hops already
<JaneW> ok stuck now...
<JaneW> jane@janew:~$ traceroute mail.hbd.com
<JaneW> traceroute to hedwig.hbd.co.za (196.36.161.226), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
<JaneW>  1  192.168.0.99 (192.168.0.99)  1.886 ms  1.824 ms  1.729 ms
<JaneW>  2  dsl-146-128-01.telkomadsl.co.za (165.146.128.1)  17.533 ms  19.903 ms  20.736 ms
<JaneW>  3  wbs-ip-esr-2-gig-6-1-0-611.telkom-ipnet.co.za (196.43.23.9)  19.328 ms  19.888 ms  19.985 ms
<JaneW>  4  * * *
<JaneW>  5  196.43.23.222 (196.43.23.222)  33.531 ms  41.181 ms  36.961 ms
<JaneW>  6  196.25.239.254 (196.25.239.254)  50.048 ms  59.937 ms  110.211 ms
<JaneW>  7  168.209.86.165 (168.209.86.165)  51.965 ms  48.020 ms  39.995 ms
<JaneW>  8  core2a-rba-gi4-0-0.rtr.isnet.net (196.26.0.8)  60.116 ms  49.838 ms  50.069 ms
<JaneW>  9  168.209.100.78 (168.209.100.78)  331.341 ms  320.381 ms  390.652 ms
<JaneW> 10  168.209.2.130 (168.209.2.130)  320.340 ms  340.405 ms  314.921 ms
<JaneW> 11  * * *
<JaneW> 12  * * *
<JaneW> 13  * * *
<JaneW> 14  * *
<juliux> JaneW, here it stops on 
<juliux> 16  core1a-rba-gi2-0-0.rtr.isnet.net (196.26.0.7)  561.391 ms  547.614 ms  534.077 ms
<juliux> 17  168.209.100.74 (168.209.100.74)  471.600 ms  458.781 ms  468.121 ms
<juliux> 18  168.209.2.129 (168.209.2.129)  506.082 ms  484.884 ms  464.295 ms
<juliux> 19  168.209.21.114 (168.209.21.114)  540.720 ms  566.924 ms  576.510 ms
<JaneW> juliux: thanks
<JaneW> I guess this is going to be another frustrating day
<jsgotangco> JaneW: stop hacking the payroll server
<jsgotangco> heh
* jsgotangco hides
<juliux> JaneW, you can try to phone African Network Information Center
<juliux> JaneW, whois 168.209.2.130 there is the phone number
<JaneW> jsgotangco: ;P
<jsgotangco> hmm pete is not online
<JaneW> JaneW SoC mentors: I will try to mail later (but our mail is down again here...) please can you look at finalising the application review, ranking and make your selections for mentoring by COB tomorrow (wed 17 May).
<juliux> JaneW, do you need an smtp relay to mail?
<JaneW> juliux: I do have one thanks
<juliux> JaneW, ok
<JaneW> juliux: now I just need the mail to come in so that I can respond
<juliux> JaneW, ah ok
<JaneW> I have a bunch of headers which came down
<JaneW> with quie a lot of NB stuff, but I can't get to it!!!
* jsgotangco just learned that a schengen visa is good for travelling almost all of europe
<lucasvo> 15:27 -!- ogra [n=ogra@ubuntu/member/ogra]  has quit ["Leaving"] 
<lucasvo> 15:56 -!- jinty [n=jinty@62-15-158-30.inversas.jazztel.es]  has joined #edubuntu
<lucasvo> 16:08 -!- sankarshan [n=sankarsh@220.227.211.249]  has quit ["/me goes off to take a break"] 
<lucasvo> 16:08 -!- pips1 [n=philipp@hsz-hgkz.isz.ch]  has quit ["Leaving"] 
<lucasvo> 16:18 < lucasvo> I have a problem building my ltsp chroot on ppc
<lucasvo> ogra: 
<lucasvo> 16:20 < lucasvo> W: Failure to run: chroot /opt/ltsp/powerpc dpkg --force-depends --install var/cache/apt/archives/base-files_3.1.9ubuntu4_powerpc.deb var/cache/apt/archives/base-passwd_3.5.11-powerpc.deb
<lucasvo> 16:20 < lucasvo> oh crap, I missed ogra again
<kwwii> ogra: ping?
<ogra> kwwii, pong
<kwwii> ogra: thought I would offer my help with an usplash, if needed
<kwwii> ogra: is there an artwork wiki or such for edubuntu? (/me just found the ubuntu-art list today - wayyyy too late)
<ogra> yeah
<ogra> no, we have no strict guidelines for edubuntu artwork, usually a community vote in the edubuntu meeting decides 
<mhz> hi all
<ogra> it would be fine to stick half way with the colors we use currently, just to keep the recognition factor
<mhz> Anyone knows Ian Jackson?
<ogra> mhz, thats iwj or Diziat in #ubuntu-devel
<ogra> *diziet
<mhz> ogra: good fellas?
<mhz>  /join #ubuntu-devel
<ogra> kwwii, the stuff viper550 posted is *not* what we want (pink with yellow just scares me)
<mhz> duh
<jsgotangco> mhz: its this about the firefox page?
<cbx33> hi ogra 
<ogra> mhz, he's the firefox maintainer
<mhz> jsgotangco: yup
<ogra> but thats up to me to figure it out, it has to be done in the artwork package
<cbx33> brb
<jsgotangco> it is rather painful just to read that page
<jsgotangco> its ogra's responsibility since ints part of edubuntu-artwork
<mhz> ogra: oh, nice. Because I read the firefox page (wiki) and I understood only 5% of it
<mhz> jsgotangco: heheh, yeah, painful but interesting thou
<jsgotangco> you could potentially break the distro
<mhz> it shows me how much there is to know even when talking about simple details
<mhz> jsgotangco: yup, hence I decided not to put my hands on it
<mhz> jsgotangco: maybe, it would have been to have that page split into 2 parts: a) just place your files here   |    b) read about it :D
<Elliot_> Good morning all, can anyone explain mkvmlinuz to me?
<Elliot_> I'm trying to get Edubuntu to boot an imac off a Dell server, and having one hell of a time.
<mhz> hmmmm
<mhz> netboot?
<Elliot_> Basically, I followed the LTSPCrossArch instructions...
<Elliot_> yeah, netboot
<Elliot_> but I'm having trouble just getting the live CD to send the correct files over.
<mhz> I once could boot an imac from a x86 server, using the server's CD drive and setting the imac frimware
<Elliot_> I can mount /opt/ltsp and then run ltsp-build-client
<mhz> Elliot_: but, does the imac CD drive work?
<Elliot_> yes
<Elliot_> So you are saying boot to the live cd? then ...
<mhz> and you do need to netboot it?
<Elliot_> I'd much rather do that.
<mhz> yeah, it is lot less painful to use the LiveCD
<mhz> :)
<Elliot_> We've got a lab of 22.
<mhz> Elliot_: oh, I see
<ogra> Elliot_, how does it break ? 
<Elliot_> The crazy thing is that I was able to get it to boot an iBook using some files I found on a redhat forum for ltsp
<Elliot_> Let me back track.
<ogra> did ltsp-build-client finish ? 
<mhz> Elliot_: well, I am used to netinstall this thin x86 laptop (no cd drive) using an x86 server
<mhz> let me get you a url in our wiki
<Elliot_> After I send the files over (https://wiki.edubuntu.org/EdubuntuDocumentation/LTSPCrossArchSetup)
<mhz> Elliot_: but... let me understand this..
<mhz> all macs boot via PXE
<mhz> (iirc..long time i do not use macs)
<ogra> did ltsp-build-client finish ? 
<mhz> Does this imac boot from PXE?
<mhz> Elliot_: remember to press the 'n' key at booting time
<ogra> mhz, all imacs support netbooting by holding down the n key on boot
<mhz> yeah :D
<ogra> and no, its not PXE
<mhz> oh
<mhz> what protocol is it?
<ogra> its something apple specific
<mhz> hehehe, again! apple specific!
<mhz> Now I remember why I stopped using apple :(
<ogra> you need some special options in the dhcp config
<Elliot_> sorry, I'm back
<Elliot_> OK,
<mhz> ogra: so you say that 'n' will still get you the right files?
<ogra> Elliot_, the wikipage isnt complete yet
<ogra> so how far did you get ? 
<Elliot_> so after running the ltsp-build I run the ltsp-update-kernels on the server and it says to build open-firmware I need to install mkvmlinuz
<Elliot_> But I can't find a i386 version of that.
<Elliot_> I also have edubuntu installed and running on one of these imacs, so I mounted /opt/ltsp there and tried running the ltsp-update-kernels
<ogra> you dont use an i386 kernel to boot powerpc ;)
<mhz> :)
<Elliot_> this worked, but netbooting didn't
<mhz> hence my question if this would still get you the right files ;)
<Elliot_> so how do I get mkvmlinuz to create the kernels and ram disk etc. on the PC?
<ogra> ltsp-update-kernels copies the kernel and initramfs from the clients chroot to the netboot dir in /var7lib/tftpboot
<Elliot_> ok,
<ogra> you need to do that step manually
<Elliot_> so I should be able to run that on the imac (installed edubuntu) and then copy over the /var/lib/tftpboot folder
<mhz> Elliot_: hmmm, When I had oldworld powerbooks, I used to place just 2 files from powerpc  Linux CD's onto the powerbook HD
<mhz> and then used a bootloader
<ogra> Elliot_, that'd be one way, yes
<Elliot_> ogra, you mentioned that I need a special dhcpd config.  Do you have a template for that?
<mhz> ogra: could just placing these 2 files (powerpc version) onto the right /opt path in server's side work?
<ogra> yep
<ogra> wait a sec
<Elliot_> thanks
<ogra> http://people.ubuntu.com/~ogra/dhcpd.conf
<mhz> (the files were 'vmlinuz' and 'initrd.img', of course)
<ogra> adjust the IP settings to your needs
<Elliot_> I'm also dealing with 2 versions of the imac, one with firmware taht will only boot off bootp.  Is there a special dhcpd config for that?
<ogra> mhz, nope, it doesnt use the chroot yet, thats a known bug being worked on in edgy
<ogra> Elliot_, for bootp see wiki.ltsp.org there are some dhcpd.conf examples
<Elliot_> ok
<mhz> ogra: oh, thx. It is good it is under development, though
<ogra> currently it copies yaboot from /usr/sbin
<ogra> and yaboot isnt installed in the chroot in dapper, so you cant just change the copy command
<ogra> it requires some changes of the chroot defaults 
* mhz remembers yabin verbose output was just lovely , something like "blessing the config file with holly pinguin pis" :D
<Elliot_> So, let me see if I can summarize a bit, so when I get in to the lab this afternoon I have a good idea of where to go with this.
<Elliot_> Step 1. https://wiki.edubuntu.org/EdubuntuDocumentation/LTSPCrossArchSetup
<Elliot_> Step 2. just after ltsp-build-client, run ltsp-build-kernels on the client instead of the server 
<ogra> nope
<Elliot_> oh
<Elliot_> ?
<ogra> you should export /var/lib/tftpboot writeable to /var/lib/tftpboot on the client before
<ogra> then you can even omit the ltsp-build-kernels (ltsp-build-client runs it at the end anyway)
<Elliot_> Step 0. vi /etc/exports, add /var/lib/tftpboot rw
<ogra> with the same options as /opt/ltsp
<Elliot_> right
<Elliot_> Then step 1, and that should do it?
<ogra> then the commad will copy yaboot, kernel, initramfs and create a yaboot.conf in /var/lib/tftpboot/ltsp on the server
* mhz hopes Elliot_ can wiki this step by step if it works right for him :)
<Elliot_> mhz, sure will
<kwwii> ogra: hehe, I meant the general idea...the colors themselves need to be fixed, of course :-)
<mhz> thx! it would be most helpfull
<Elliot_> do I need to export /var/lib/tftpboot as ro to netboot?
<ogra> nope
<Elliot_> ok
<ogra> and you should revert the exports file after you got it running
<ogra> only the /opt/ltsp stanza is needed for normal ltsp usage
<Elliot_> right.  Also I read somewhere on the wiki that I can't find now that there is a bug in the new dhcp3-server, that needs a next-server option?
<ogra> nope, not anymore
<ogra> i fixed that some months ago
<Elliot_> great!
<ogra> if you come acroos it in the ubuntu wikianywhere, please delete it
<Elliot_> It seems there was a full article and a mention in the logs of an irc meeting.
<Elliot_> Does this look right for all I would need to add for bootp? (about 2/3 of the way down) https://wiki.edubuntu.org/ThinClientHowto/JonathansFindings?highlight=%28bootp%29
<ogra> if you stay around for a while, i bet jonathan can tell you ;) he's highvoltage and usually around once or twice a day
<Elliot_> excellent. I'll let everyone know if this works, and wiki it.
<Elliot_> Ok, one more question about netbooting.  The imacs I'm using need a horizontal sync rate of 60-66 mhz and vertical of 75-117, which xorg.conf file does this go in, and is that going to screw up any i386 machines if I add it as the default monitor?
<ogra> you can add MAC address specific entries in lts.conf for these machines and define X_HORZSYNC and X_VERTREFRESH
<mhz> hmmmm, I wouldn't think this would screw it up
<mhz> as it is just another option
<mhz> BUT, surely backup your xorg.conf before :D
<mhz> Mr. Murphy has no pity
<ogra> that wont help
<Elliot_> no?
<ogra> xorg.conf is recreated by the client bootscript
<mhz> no?
<mhz> ooooh, yeah!
<Elliot_> oh, that sounds cool.
* mhz was still thinking as a normal woirkstation, sorry
<Elliot_> So if I want all of them to get the same X_HORZSYNC and X_VERTREFRESH (for now this is a lab full of these imacs) I can just add it to lts.conf?
<ogra_ibook> you can either do what i wrote above in lts.conf or use XF86CONFIG_FILE instead of the values and use a static xorg.conf for the specific client, but you'll need to do it in any case through lts.conf and the MAC 
<cbx33> phew I'm back
<Elliot_> Ok, I'll cross that bridge when I get there... 
<Phlosten> what would be the problem if my client is stuck at "Loading 192.168.0.1:/ltsp/pxelinux.0"  ?
<Elliot_> Phylosten, I'm assuming this is a netboot, what type of client do you have?
<Phlosten> basically i have setup LTSP on a normal Ubuntu install with ThinClientHowTo, just booting my AMD k6-2/500 from my main machine
<Phlosten> running 'netboot' cd to get pxe working
<Elliot_> In your /etc/ltsp/dhcpd.conf file how do you specify the boot file?
<Phlosten> left it as recommened in ThinClientHowto,...which is "filename "/ltsp/pxelinux.0"
<Elliot_> hmmm
<Elliot_> what version of ubuntu are you running? these notes were for hoary.
<Phlosten> dapper :)
<cbx33> Phlosten, try taking the first slash out
<cbx33> ltsp/pxelinux.0
<cbx33> what is your root path
<Phlosten> cbx33, "/opt/ltsp/i386"
<cbx33> ok
<cbx33> yeh remove that slash and try that
<Phlosten> no joy :/
<cbx33> hmmm that is strange
<cbx33> have you verified that llthe required services are running
<Phlosten> i am thinking something isnt right with my dhcpd.conf file
<cbx33> try using tftp to request the pxelinux.0 file from the tftp server
<Phlosten> run tftp on the server machine?
<cbx33> no
<cbx33> on another machine preferably
<cbx33> and try getting the pxelinux.0 file that way
<Phlosten> well, that aint going to happen
<Phlosten> no other machine :/
<cbx33> ok
<cbx33> it should still work on the server
<Phlosten> if i run 'tftp' something should run right?
<cbx33> yes
<cbx33> what do you get as a result?
<Phlosten> ok, well i am missing tftp
<Phlosten> that would explain a lot :)
<cbx33> ok install it
<cbx33> :p
<cbx33> runing tftp 127.0.0.1
<cbx33> tftp - Trivial file transfer protocol client
<cbx33> is the file you need
<Phlosten> ok, installed now
<cbx33> ok now try
<cbx33> but use the external ip
<cbx33> tftp 192........
<Phlosten> hmm not working
<Phlosten> maybe I am missing something else
<cbx33> what is the result
<Phlosten> the client isnt booting like before
<Phlosten> the 'tftp 192..' brings up a prompt
<cbx33> that says?
<Phlosten> tftp>
<cbx33> ok good
<cbx33> now type
<cbx33> get /opt/ltsp/i386/ltsp/pxelinux.0
<cbx33> i think
<cbx33> or whatever the path should be
<Phlosten> the pxelinux.0 file should be in the /opt/ltsp/i386/ folder yeah?
<cbx33> check it
<cbx33> by browsing there and looking
<Phlosten> cant see it
<cbx33> what is in /opt
<Phlosten> just the ltsp/ folder
<cbx33> and in that?
<Phlosten>  /i386
<cbx33> and in that :p
<Phlosten> lots...
<Phlosten> filesystem
<cbx33> ok good
<cbx33> what about /ltsp
<Phlosten> i dont seem to have a /ltp at the root level
<cbx33> ok
<cbx33> what about doing a search for
<cbx33> pxelinux.0
<cbx33> find out where it is
<cbx33> I'm a bit out of it today
<cbx33> recovering from a bad migrane
<Phlosten> searching...
<cbx33> :D
<Phlosten> /var/lib/tftpboot/ltsp
<cbx33> ok
<cbx33> so try the tftp thing again
<cbx33> but tyr get /ltsp/pxelinux.0
<cbx33> then try
<cbx33> get ltsp/pxelinux.0
<cbx33> see if either of them transfers the file to your current dirctory
<Phlosten> ooh the first one worked
<cbx33> run this in you home dir
<cbx33> ok excellent
<cbx33> so it downloaded the file ja?
<Phlosten> yeah
<cbx33> excellent
<Phlosten> ran 'tftp 192.168.0.1', which is this machine
<cbx33> so that should indicate that path is corrent
<Phlosten> is that right?
<cbx33> yes
<Phlosten> so up until loading pxelinux.0 only dhcp and tftp are involved?
<cbx33> yes
<Phlosten> so it must be a bad dhcpd.conf setup 
<cbx33> looks like it
<Phlosten> is there a sample on somewhere?
<Phlosten> one
<cbx33> can you confirm that it is getting the ip address
<cbx33> and that there are no other dhcp servers running on the network
<Phlosten> well the line above states  "Me: 192.168.0.255 etc...
<Phlosten> well there is in adsl modem
<Phlosten> on this computer
<cbx33> does your router/switch have a dhcp server?
<Phlosten> yeah
<Phlosten> at 10.0.0.138
<cbx33> you can only have one dhcp server running on a network
<Phlosten> that includes adsl modem?
<cbx33> if your modem usually serves out dhcp addresses to your clients then yes
<Phlosten> well yes it is then :)
<cbx33> they will conflict
<Phlosten> one more thing learned today :)
<cbx33> :D
<Phlosten> i shall try turning modem off etc and see what happens, brb
<cbx33> hang on
<cbx33> unless you have 2 nics in your ltsp server?
<cbx33> i presumed you were runnign a 1 nic setup
<Phlosten> yes
<ogra> the ip range in your dhcpd.conf is wrong
<ogra> .255 is a broadcast address, that cant work
<Phlosten> 1 nic -> adsl modem, and 1-> ltsp client
<ogra> the client nees a address above 0 and below or equal to 254
<cbx33> indeed ogra that was my next line of attack
<cbx33> :p
<Phlosten> i have the nic for the ltsp setup for 192.168.0.1
<ogra> if you have two NICs for two different networks, running two dchp servers is fine
<ogra> it just doesnt work if you have two on the same one
<Phlosten> ok, *unlearns other bit*
<ogra> <Phlosten> well the line above states  "Me: 192.168.0.255 etc...
<Phlosten> oh sorry
<Phlosten> mistake there
<ogra> apparently your client has .255
<Phlosten> it is actually .250
<ogra> ah, k
<cbx33> shoudl be ok then
<ogra> thats fine then
<Phlosten> phew
<ogra> can yopu post the dhcpd.conf to some pastebin
<Phlosten> i was just about to do that :)
<cbx33> brb
<Phlosten> http://pastebin.com/720605
<Phlosten> i wasnt sure on the 'routers' bit
<Phlosten> and most of the other stuff too :)
<Phlosten> my network skills suck
<ogra> looks all fine
<Phlosten> what does the routers bit reference?
<ogra> an IP netwrok always needs a default route 
<jsgotangco> wow what a pretty long email
<ogra> the routers line specifies that, even its not really used since you dont have any outbound connection
<Phlosten> now the filename, what is that relative to?
<ogra> /var/lib/tftpboot
<ogra> but that should all be fine by default, unless you changed something
<ogra> ltsp-server depends on all needed bits
<Phlosten> i did change things back and forth, but I am fairly sure it all went back to defaults
<Phlosten> oh one thing i did think of
<Phlosten> in the networking setup to setup the actual address of the card etc, does it need a gateway address?
<Yagisan> G'day all
<ogra> should work without
<Phlosten> thats what I though
<Phlosten> +t
<jsgotangco> that email is nice
<Yagisan> anyone here like games ?
<jsgotangco> sure gimme my Nintendo DS anytime
<Yagisan> :)
<Phlosten> ogra, i had it working on my edubuntu install on another disk, I shall boot into that at some stage and see how it is setup there :)
<ogra> yeah
<Phlosten> games are good
* Yagisan is looking for guinea pigs ^ svn testers
<jsgotangco> you made a game?
<Yagisan> not that there's much difference ;)
<Phlosten> although it wasnt booting to graphical screen, but at least it was getting past the pxelinux.0 bit
<Yagisan> jsgotangco: part of the upstream team, yeah
<ogra> Phlosten, from which Cd did you install edubuntu ?
<jsgotangco> Yagisan: what kind of game?
<ogra> there was a bug thats fixed in recent dailys
<Phlosten> flight 6
<Yagisan> jsgotangco: You like "classic" doom, heretic or hexen ?
<jsgotangco> sure
<ogra> you should be able to switch to the gui login with alt-f7
<Phlosten> then I downloaded latest daily, ran update from that CD and finished off with internet updates
<Yagisan> jsgotangco: great. have the wads ?
<ogra> (in the non fixed version)
<jsgotangco> Yagisan: i have them but not here atm
<cbx33> Yagisan, a game?
<Phlosten> ogra, all I had was flashing cursor when I did alt-f7
<Yagisan> cbx33: yes
<cbx33> oooooh
* cbx33 used to play doom
<jsgotangco> i play guild wars now
<jsgotangco> and even visit second life sometimes
<Phlosten> i dont play anything.. better things to spend my time on :)
<Yagisan> we will make a new beta release soon, and I wanted to give you guys a heads up. see if anyone wanted to test it
<jsgotangco> sure
<jsgotangco> will it work in linux?
<Yagisan> jsgotangco: yes. I fixed the linux port (I hope)
<jsgotangco> why use those wads? i guess its mostly the engine
<Yagisan> i386 only though. (I have no powerpc, and mad64 needs serious work)
<Yagisan> jsgotangco: we don't yet support boom features used in freedoom
<Yagisan> s/mad64/amd64
<Yagisan> instead of hijacking ogra's channel - if you'd like to test, please join #doomsday
<jsgotangco> i used to be a tester for Hudson, its not the most enjoyable job i had
<ogra> Yagisan, hey, it's not *my* channel :)
<Yagisan> ogra: I know, but this is a little too off topic at the moment
* mode/#edubuntu [+o highvoltage]  by ChanServ
<cbx33> hi all got a big favour to ask
<Yagisan> cbx33: shoot
<cbx33> does anyone have some webspacethat I could install a CGI-IRC client on :p
<cbx33> my new host, i switched cos the last one sucked. Do not allow IRC AT ALL
<cbx33> I can understand why
<cbx33> but I need it to attend meetings
<cbx33> and continue with my ubuntu work
<Yagisan> cbx33: I can't help with that I'm sorry
<Laser_away> I have to connect to port 8001 on freenode to do irc
<cbx33> well I would be breaking the ToC if I did it here
<cbx33> they don;t allow IRC at all, and at work every port other than 21 80 110
<Laser_away> uggh
<cbx33> yeh ugly
<cbx33> i do have a laptop here I could use as a webserver but I'd like something a little more permanemt
<Laser_away> if they did that to me I suppose I would be a lot more productive
<cbx33> heheh
<jsgotangco> goodnight
<Yagisan> Good night all
<lucasvo> ogra: do you know why building the chroot fails?
<ogra> the putput should tell you
<ogra> *output
<lucasvo> ogra: well, that's not something I can change
* HedgeMage bounces
<lucasvo> and saying that something fails doesn't explain why
* HedgeMage just read the email list message from the guy in Bloomington, Indiana
* HedgeMage bounces some more.
<ogra> :)
* HedgeMage is from Illinois... grew up on the Indiana border
* HedgeMage has been trying to push F/OSS in schools there since her days with debian-edu, way-back-when
<HedgeMage> (In Illinois, never got involved in Indiana)
<HedgeMage> this is so cool...
<HedgeMage> :D
<lucasvo> ogra: so what should I do?
<lucasvo> run it manually?
<ogra> lucasvo, i have no idea what your prob is 
<ogra> from:
<ogra> <lucasvo> ogra: do you know why building the chroot fails?
<ogra> <lucasvo> ogra: well, that's not something I can change
<ogra> <lucasvo> and saying that something fails doesn't explain why
<ogra> there is not much i can explain either
<lucasvo> 13:15 < lucasvo> 15:27 -!- ogra [n=ogra@ubuntu/member/ogra]  has quit ["Leaving"] 
<lucasvo> 13:15 < lucasvo> 15:56 -!- jinty [n=jinty@62-15-158-30.inversas.jazztel.es]  has joined #edubuntu
<lucasvo> 13:15 < lucasvo> 16:08 -!- sankarshan [n=sankarsh@220.227.211.249]  has quit ["/me goes off to take a break"] 
<lucasvo> 13:15 < lucasvo> 16:08 -!- pips1 [n=philipp@hsz-hgkz.isz.ch]  has quit ["Leaving"] 
<lucasvo> 13:15 < lucasvo> 16:18 < lucasvo> I have a problem building my ltsp chroot on ppc
<lucasvo> 13:15 < lucasvo> 16:20 < lucasvo> W: Failure to run: chroot /opt/ltsp/powerpc dpkg --force-depends --install var/cache/apt/archives/base-files_3.1.9ubuntu4_powerpc.deb var/cache/apt/archives/base-passwd_3.5.11-powerpc.deb
<lucasvo> 13:15 < lucasvo> 16:20 < lucasvo> oh crap, I missed ogra again
<lucasvo> 13:16 < lucasvo> ogra:
<lucasvo> oh, that was a little too much
<lucasvo> this is the only and last error I get
<ogra> so why are you using such evil stuff like --force-depends
<lucasvo> ogra: it's on ppc
<lucasvo> ogra: thats the ltsp build script
<ogra> so why are you using such evil stuff like --force-depends 
<lucasvo> I only typed in sudo ltsp-build-client
<lucasvo> the line above says: I: Installing core packages...
<lucasvo> ogra: you know what's wrong?
<ogra> not without the log, no
<lucasvo> ogra: ah, yes, in the wiki you write: /!\ Note that powerpc clients need some special options in the servers dhcp setup.
<lucasvo> ogra: what log?
<lucasvo> (from https://wiki.edubuntu.org/EdubuntuDocumentation/LTSPCrossArchSetup?highlight=%28LTSP%29)
<lucasvo> what special options?
<ogra> the full log from ltsp-build-client
<lucasvo> ogra: I'll delete the chroot and redo it again
<lucasvo> I can basically just "sudo ltsp-build-client > tmp" ?
<ogra> save th elog this time (redirect the output to a textfile)
<lucasvo> or do you need other logs?
<ogra> nope
<lucasvo> crappy dsl, it should be 6mbit, but the provider seems a bit overloaded
<pygi> :-P
<P3L|C4N0> greetings
* mode/#edubuntu [+o highvoltage]  by ChanServ
<cbx33> hey highvoltage 
<cbx33> howz it going 
<highvoltage> cbx33: deurmekaar :)
<highvoltage> cbx33: (deurmekaar is Afrikaans word for a but messed up)
<cbx33> oh
<ogra> whose butt ?
<highvoltage> trying to do the linuxworld thing while trying to get worked done in between
* cbx33 was off work today
<highvoltage> s/but/bit :)
<cbx33> migrane so I'm a little messed up too
<highvoltage> hehe
<highvoltage> interesting typo :)
<ogra> :)
<cbx33> so you all gonna be present for the meeting tomorrow?
<cbx33> do MX records take longer to propagate than DNS
<cbx33> ogra, can you elaborate on what you said about the meeting records, you said something was in hand?
<cbx33> is it something I can put on the wikimock 
* pygi says hello
<ogra> cbx33, not yet i think, JaneW is in charge of that if i undestood right
<cbx33> ok np
<cbx33> hi pygi 
<cbx33> what is JeffreyElkner's IRC
<ogra> jelkner
<cbx33> thanks ogra 
<mhz> hi all
<mhz> ogra, I am at the lab now BUT I have no mouse :(  so it is kind of difficult to look up for info. Is there any known solution/bug regrding PS2 mouse?
<mhz> or.. Anyone ever has had trouble with PS2 mouse not being detected by edubuntu Dapper?
<ogra> not here
<ogra> mousedev should load it automatically
<mhz> :(
<mhz> yeah, so I thought
<ogra> thats a thin client or the server ?
<mhz> the bad thing is that the Director of this training company was amazed with Edubuntu (I was demoing to 5 people a couple of minutes ago) until Mouse problem! 
<mhz> :(
<mhz> PS2 mouse is not working on any client nor server
<cbx33> ogra, in the development section on the front wiki page,
<ogra> strange
<cbx33> what are we going to display?
<cbx33> mhz, is this one particualr mouse?
<mhz> brand= omega
<elliot_> hi all,
<mhz> PS2, optical
<mhz> elliot_, hi
<ogra> do you have any replacement you can try ?
<elliot_> I had a chance to test the ltsp setup with a mac booting off an i386 
<elliot_> And it gets most of the way there
<ogra> and, did it work ?
<mhz> the good thing is after lunch (30 more minutes) people will comeback to try the working stations
<elliot_> yaboot loads, then the loading ubuntu screen comes up
<mhz> so I still have some time to fix this
<cbx33> mhz, :S
<elliot_> it fails at the "running local boot scripts
<elliot_> then it hangs.
<elliot_> Also it seems to only want to serve one client at a time
<mhz> ogra, nope :( all the machines in this lab were purchased with very similar hardware
<cbx33> mhz, that sux
<cbx33> though very common
<mhz> the keyboard is PS2 too, but it works just fine
<cbx33> do you not have just one spare mouse
<cbx33> so you can rule that out?
<mhz> nope :(
<cbx33> dang
<mhz> never thought this was gonna be an issue so I did not bring my USB mouse
<cbx33> true
<mhz> I tried it when installing edubuntu and it was perfect (we had no mouse by then)
<ogra> can you check if psmouse is loaded on the clients ? 
* mhz tries
<elliot_> ogra,
<ogra> (or if addint it to /etc/modules in the chroot helps)
<elliot_> the mounting /var/lib/tftpboot didn
<mhz> yeah, lsmod | grep -i ps   outputs 'psmouse'
<elliot_> didn't work. had to scp the files
<cbx33> hmm that is strange
<cbx33> possibly an X config problem?
<ogra> elliot_, fine as well, as long as they got copied 
<mhz> hmmm. yeah.
* mhz checks for xorg.conf
<cbx33> ogra, did you say we are going to make all LTSP wiki docs ubuntu generic?
<ogra> yes, we should
* cbx33 sets about modifying his
<cbx33> I'm going to setup a page to collect all LTSP docs
<cbx33> then we can start organising/merging as required
<ogra> yep
<cbx33> does this mean we are moving these docs out of EdubuntuDocumentation?
<ogra> yep
<cbx33> ok
<cbx33> hi LaserJock 
<elliot_> I just checked out /opt/ltsp/powerpc/etc/rc.local and it says it doesn't do anything.
<mhz> cbx33, hmm, in xorg.conf, "Device"       "/dev/input/mice"
<elliot_> odd that it would fail there
<cbx33> should be cool
<mhz> hmm
<LaserJock> hi cbx33 
<mhz> ok, I'll see if reconfiguring X works out something better
<ogra> elliot_, what makes you think it fails there ?
<cbx33> well what'dya know, I had already written one doc ubuntu generic anyway :p
<elliot_> The screen is hanging right after the line "Running local boot scripts" Guess it finished running those and is hanging on the next thing.
<cbx33> are we still supporting hoary LTSP?
<ogra> cbx33, we never did
* mhz will restart x
<cbx33> I'm just looking at the wiki
<cbx33> with respecs to LTSP
<cbx33> ok I'll link to that way way down at the bottom
<ogra> elliot_, if something fails, usplash should go away and drop you to a shell with some error messages after some time
<cbx33> I'll move the EdubuntuDocumentation/LTSP* documents that I created out of EdubuntuDocumentation
<ogra> probably make a UbuntuLTSP category
<cbx33> ok
<elliot_> right, upslash failed, and then dropped to a shell where the last message was "Running local...
<elliot_> It has an error about /etc/fstab not having fschk passno, but said it figured that one out.
<elliot_> Also can't get the hardware clock set, but that happens on the installed version too.
<ogra> can you scroll up a bit
<ogra> and look for nfs errors ?
<elliot_> Also, someone mentioned an lts.conf file, but I only have one in the docs for i386 none was generated for powerpc, does that matter?
<elliot_> on tty1 it says fbcon not found
<ogra> we dont use one by default
<elliot_> and vga16fb not found
<ogra> you need to create it in /opt/ltsp/powerpc/etc/
<ogra> thats fine on ppc
<elliot_> ok
<mhz> re
<mhz> nope
<mhz> no mouse
<mhz> any of you using a PS2 mouse ?
<kwwii> I know this is kinda off topic, but how does this logo look to everyone? http://bootsplash.org/chalkTEST.png
<mhz> hmmm, I just changed the mouse model for another with no brand
<elliot_> ogra, I copied the default lts.conf and edited it to fit my basic needs, it gets to the same place
<mhz> and it works just fine
<ogra> kwwii, as odd as our forced default wallpaper
<kwwii> haha!
<ogra> sorry, but chalkboard is not very loved in here
<kwwii> ogra: ahhhh, actually I was trying to improve on it
<kwwii> ogra: I agree that the idea is a bit silly
<ogra> we protested, but apparently that wasnt heard 
<elliot_> I think the chalkboard is pretty good, but what about a white board?;)
<ogra> elliot_, really, you like the idea of looking like win95 ? 
<ogra> elliot_, the shipped lts.conf is wrong (still on my list for updates)
<elliot_> no, just think that since we're in a school setting with edubuntu, the chalkboard is pretty appropriate.  I'd like to see some more texture though.
<elliot_> ah, what's wrong about it?
<ogra> there are a lot options in it we either dont support or dont need at all
<elliot_> ok
<ogra> others are missing
<elliot_> is there a basic lts.conf online somewhere?
<ogra> you could grep for all capital variables in the ltsp-client-setup initscript on the client to see all possible vars
<ogra> there is no list for dapper yet
<elliot_> ok, but would an incorrectly formatted (or missing) lts.conf file stop it from booting? 
<kwwii> ogra: well, is there a usplash ready for edubuntu? or should I make one?
<ogra> kwwii, i was under the impression we'd stay with the old one, but only because i heard nothing from silbs about it
<kwwii> ogra: well, if one is needed/desired I can certainly make it :-) JaneS mentioned that I should help if possible
<ogra> yes, but please make it more neutral
<kwwii> ;-)
<ogra> we ship three different themes and it would be good to have something that fits them all
<kwwii> I'll make some stuff and then post it here and on the wiki
<ogra> great, thanks :)
<kwwii> nothing I do needs to be used unless the community wants it :-)
<ogra> yep
<kwwii> ogra: so the stuff on the wiki (with the chalkboard theme) is current?
<ogra> url ? 
<cbx33> Burgwork, you there? ping :p
<Burgwork> cbx33, here, but at work
<cbx33> just a quicky
<kwwii> https://wiki.edubuntu.org/EdubuntuDapperTheme/JonathanCarter/chalk
<LaserJock> henc the work part of the nick ;-)
<LaserJock> *hence
<cbx33> did you write the op nevermind
<cbx33> just found the answer
<cbx33> sory Bluekuja 
<cbx33> Burgwork, 
<cbx33> man my typing sux
<Burgwork> perfect, less work for me
<ogra> kwwii, thats not the theme we use 
<ogra> kwwii, in fact thats a breezy theme the community decided not to use ...
<ogra> (its pretty old)
<kwwii> whew!
<cbx33> ogra, are you ok for me to move LTSPServerSetup to the UbuntuLTSP page?
<cbx33> mhz, can i move your LTSP page on wiring to the UbuntuLTSP section
<kwwii> so is this what is going to be used? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdubuntuDapperTheme
<kwwii> or can someone point me to the current stuff? :-)
<ogra> cbx33, in any case make sure all links to that page still work
<LaserJock> kwwii: it's actually kept in a secret vault somewhere in South Africa ;-)
<ogra> (as for all other pages as well)
<kwwii> LaserJock: :P
<ogra> LaserJock, its in edubuntu since friday
<ogra> i just dont have a screenshot handy
<ogra> kwwii, http://people.ubuntu.com/~ogra/edubuntu/dapper_art/chalkboard.png
<kwwii> neat idea, probably looks pretty boring as wallpaper though
<ogra> kwwii, the other shots in that dir are rather obsolete, but we kept the highlight color (gtk theme) and the window colors
<ogra> s/window/window border/
<ogra> yep, it does
<ogra> we had some differently colored ones in the first design suggestions i actually liked
<ogra> but it had to be the win95 green
<kwwii> lol
<ogra> jsgotangco calls it "the berlin wall"
<kwwii> hehe...well, it looks like the ubuntu community is going to use a usplash with a simple canonical logo on it, perhaps one of the other ideas would be good to use in edubuntu
<kwwii> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Usplash/DapperPropositions
<ogra> i've seen them, as i said, i liked viper550's apart from the awful color selection ... but you know you wont get around dithering :)
<cbx33> ogra, what's the preferred method for moving pages :p  redirecting or changing all the links
<kwwii> ogra: well, the last one on that page is based on viper550's stuff and works great with 15 colors, perhaps something like that for edubuntu?
<ogra> kwwii, whats the difference to the current one ? if you make it indexed to 16cols (as you need to), it will get dithering and look like the current one but in orange
<mhz> cbx33, yeah
<mhz> you are the man
<cbx33> mhz, thank you
<kwwii> ogra: it already uses only 15 colors
<ogra> kwwii, and actually the mirriring looks better in the current one
<ogra> *mirroring
<kwwii> yeah, that is true
<kwwii> but the glow effect looks horrible
<mhz> ogra, I have installed swf-player
<kwwii> all of my pics on that page only use 15 colors
<ogra> not if you step 2m away from the screen :)
<mhz> BUT it doesn load
<kwwii> ogra: lol
<ogra> but i agree in a usuall PC worker distance it looks horrible
<kwwii> ogra: so for people with really long arms, it looks great
<ogra> heh, yeah
* mhz running to solve stuff
<lucasvo> ogra: http://wservices.ch/~lucas/ablage/ltsp-chroot.txt
<cbx33> lucasvo, 
<lucasvo> cbx33: ?
<cbx33> are you ok for my to move one of your LTSP pages
<cbx33> into the UbuntuLTSP container
<lucasvo> yes
<cbx33> thanks
<lucasvo> which page?
<cbx33> I can't remember just remember seeing your name as the creator
<lucasvo> ogra: ah, yes, in the wiki you wrote: /!\ Note that powerpc clients need some special options in the servers dhcp setup.
<cbx33> what's the best way of moving, redirecting or updating all links on all attached pages :p
<lucasvo> what's so special?
<ogra> apple doesmt us plain PXE
<lucasvo> ogra: could you write a wiki page?
<lucasvo> or tell me what I should write
<ogra> http://people.ubuntu.com/~ogra/dhcpd.conf
<ogra> make a page and add that file :)
<lucasvo> ok
<cbx33> lucasvo, preferably in the UbuntuLTSP container :p
<LaserJock> cbx33: you can put redirects into the old page, you might ask Burgwork or -doc if you need help
<cbx33> ok
<Burgwork> cbx33, if you move a page, a redirect is not automatically created
<cbx33> no i know
<cbx33> i was just asking is it better to redirect
<cbx33> or update all links along the way
<cbx33> or do both
<Burgwork> I would update all the links 
<cbx33> if so how do i create a redirect
<Burgwork> redirect if there are external links
<Burgwork> #REDIRECT NewPageName
<cbx33> thanks
<Burgwork> remember to search google, using hte full url, for any external links
<cbx33> yup
* cbx33 sighs
<cbx33> this is gonna take a while
<lucasvo> ogra: and what about the ltsp chroot?
<lucasvo> ogra: have you looked at the file?
<cbx33> Burgwork, how to search for links in google again?
<cbx33> been so long since I did it before
<Burgwork> search for the full url
<cbx33> ok
<cbx33> including both wiki.ubuntu and wiki.edubuntu ?
<Burgwork> yep
<HedgeMage> Hey, folks, I have a really dumb question to ask
<cbx33> shoot
<Burgwork> HedgeMage, no dumb questions allowed here :)
<cbx33> ogra, didn't you do those wiring pics?
<cbx33> can we get them ubuntu generic?
<HedgeMage> when I did the Intro to edubuntu standalone chapter I linked to the LTSP setup hardware reqs but I couldn't get it to link properly with wiki:/ and had to use the full URL instead... any clue how to fix that?
<HedgeMage> I don't use wikis often so I'm not puzzling this one out
<Burgwork> ["Linkthatsifunny"] 
<Burgwork> why I had implicit linking in moin
<Burgwork> s/had/hate/
<Burgwork> HedgeMage, did that work for you?
<ogra> lucasvo, ltsp-build-client finishes fine on my ibook
<HedgeMage> Burgwork: I'll try one sec
<lucasvo> ogra: well not on mine :(
<HedgeMage> got flooded with staff requests all of a sudden
<lucasvo> I had the same error on all machines
<ogra> lucasvo, are you sure your sources.list is ok and did you run sudo apt-get update ? 
<lucasvo> okay, let's try with a correct date
<ogra> lucasvo, and do you have the most recent ltsp-server and/or ltsp-server-standalone packages installed ? 
<ogra> they shouldnt care about wrong clocks anymore
<ogra> ltsp (0.86) dapper; urgency=low
<ogra>   * add --ignore-time-conflict to the apt/gpgv options in
<ogra>     ltsp-build-client to not break on systems with totally broken clock
<ogra>     settings (closes malone #41088)
<elliot_> I've got some more info on netbooting imacs into ltsp.
<elliot_> Taking out the quite boot line in yaboot.conf has helped troubleshoot some things.
<elliot_> It was dying because it couldn't find /linuxrc
<elliot_> There doesn't appear to be a linuxrc in the powerpc file created on running the ltsp-build-client script, so I copied the one from the i386 folder.
<elliot_> sadly that doesn't work.
<elliot_> Anyone have any thoughts? it's now looking for /sbin/discover
<ogra> we dont use linuxrc at all
<elliot_> hmm
<ogra> ubuntu ltsp never did
<elliot_> must have mixed up some things then, I was trying some instructions from k12ltsp, thought I'd killed all of that though.
<ogra> its a normal slightly cut down ubuntu bootprocess using initramfs
<ogra> your problem is surely somewhere on ther nfs side
<ogra> *the
<elliot_> ok, do the exports need to be read only for it to work?
<ogra> nope
<ogra> try to mount /opt/ltsp from somewhere else
<elliot_> trying..
<elliot_> could this be related to ltsp-update-sshkeys not working correctly?
<ogra> nope
<ogra> sshkeys gont have anything to do with booting
<ogra> *dont
<LaserJock> cbx33: around?
<elliot_> ok, mounted fine on another edubuntu install: sudo mount 192.168.0.1:/opt/ltsp /opt/ltsp
<cbx33> LaserJock, pongy but yes :p
<ogra> elliot_, hmm
<LaserJock> cbx33: a guy in -doc said that in you ESA firefox description you talk about auto-updates but he said that dapper has that turned off ny default
<ogra> elliot_, in /var/lib/tftpboot/ltsp are only powerpc specific things ? 
<ogra> i.e. no left over initramfs from an i386 install or something
<elliot_> initrd.img                    vmlinux
<elliot_> initrd.img-2.6.15-20-386      vmlinux-2.6.15-20-powerpc
<elliot_> initrd.img-2.6.15-20-powerpc  vmlinuz
<elliot_> pxelinux.0                    vmlinuz-2.6.15-20-386
<elliot_> pxelinux.cfg/                 yaboot
<cbx33> ah ok, LaserJock that can be revmoed
<cbx33> i was trawling the firefox website
<cbx33> during my migrane
<LaserJock> cbx33: k, will do
<cbx33> sorry about that
<ogra> elliot_, check where the links in theat dir point to
<cbx33> any DNS gurus here?
<elliot_> all links point to the local folder.
<elliot_> cbx33, what do you need to know about dns?
<ogra> elliot_, to which filed do they point ? 
<ogra> *diles
<ogra> grmbl
<ogra> *files
<elliot_> initrd.img ->initrd.img-2.6.15-20-powerpc    vmlinux -> vmlinux-2.6.15-20-powerpc     vmlinuz -> vmlinuz-2.6.15-20-386
<ogra> ok, thats fine
<elliot_> one good thing.
<cbx33> elliot_, pm :p
<ogra> the yaboot.conf in the dir above should point to /ltsp/initrd.img and the matching vmlinux
<elliot_> I believe that is what it says, image=/ltsp/vmlinux    initrd=/ltsp/initrd.img
<elliot_> cbx33, sorry new to irc, what how do I pm?
<cbx33> what program are you using?
<cbx33> xchat?
<elliot_> never mind, got it/
<cbx33> :p
<cbx33> does it make sense?
<elliot_> ogra,
<elliot_> I did something and it is giving me a text login
<elliot_> do I need to do something to allow me to login? 
<elliot_> Maybe I can't be logged in twice?
<ogra> alt-f7 ? 
<ogra> is there a gui login ?
<elliot_> nope, doesn't change.
<elliot_> last message was the running rc.local [ok] 
<elliot_> cbx33, see pm.
<ogra> hmm, i wonder why, rc.local isnt supposed to be run at all, ltsp-build-client has an explicit whitelist 
<cbx33> elliot_, I'm gussing you haven't registered
<elliot_> probably not?
<cbx33> cos you can't send a pm unlessyou are registered on freenode
<cbx33> you can reply in here
<elliot_> oh..
<ogra> thats all that should be in rcS.d on the client: mountvirtfs hostname.sh keymap.sh loopback udev mountdevsubfs module-init-tools procps.sh etc-setserial ltsp-client-setup setserial console-screen.sh xorg-common
<ogra> and thats all that should be in rc2.d : ltsp-client nbd-client usplash rmnologin stop-bootlogd
<ogra> all other scripts should be disabled
<elliot_> It looks to me like you are querying your new dns server and it is giving the correct ip, but the parent is giving the old ip for ns servers?  Did you update your ns records?
<ogra> elliot_, you are sure you only run ubuntu bits on that machine ? 
<elliot_> ubuntu only.
<cbx33> elliot_, how do you mean update the NS records....if you ping them they are pointing to the right place
<cbx33> it is the NIC records that are wrong
<cbx33> i have no control over those
<ogra> elliot_, then i wonder where "starting rc.local" comes from
<elliot_> cbx33, guess I'm out of my league on that question.
<cbx33> i was presuming they change themselves eventually?
<ogra> since its not supposed to be there
<elliot_> ogra, me too.
<ogra> thats dapper, right ? 
<elliot_> As far as I can tell the things that control the boot are, /etc/ltsp/dhcpd.conf  yaboot.conf and lts.conf right, and yes dapper.
<ogra> lts.conf is only for tewaking autodetection
<ogra> so the only important bits are dhcp, tftp and nfs
<elliot_> ok, so if dhcpd.conf and yaboot.conf are right it should boot? oh, yes and exports/
<ogra> yes and if there is no other dhcp server in the client network
<elliot_> any chance the export needs to be sync not async?
<cbx33> elliot_, think I have it sorted now :D
<ogra> /opt/ltsp       *(rw,no_root_squash,async)
<elliot_> yeah, that's what I have
<ogra> thats the default, works on all setups here
<elliot_> ok
<ogra> and since yu can mount manually, it seems tzo be ok
<elliot_> right, so what script runs them all?
<ogra> there is no single script
<ogra> so you are sure you dont run any other dhcp server in that network ?
<elliot_> ok, then where is rcS.d that you mentioned.  I have rc0.d -> rc.6.d and essentially an empty rc.local
<elliot_> yes
<ogra> its in etc in the client chroot
<ogra> /opt/ltsp/powerpc/etc/rcS.d
<ogra> and /opt/ltsp/powerpc/etc/rc2.d
<ogra> are the two dirs used for booting
<ogra> but if there is more in them than the services i listed above, something went wrong with your install
<elliot_> ok, so the problem could be that I built this image from an edubuntu install not from a live disk?
<ogra> not really
<elliot_> hmm
<ogra> what do you mean with "built that image" ?
<ogra> the ltsp-build-client run ? 
<elliot_> I ran ltsp-build-client on an installed machine, not a live-cd machine
<ogra> that shouldnt matter as long as the package is up to date
<ogra> (the ltsp-server package)
<elliot_> it is up-to date, as of yesterday or so.
<elliot_> ok, found the rcS.d, it was just off the screen on my last ls
<ogra> you dont happen to have a log from the ltsp-client-builder run ? 
<elliot_> looks like it has what you said it should.
<ogra> sudo chroot /opt/ltsp/powerpc dpkg -l ldm
<elliot_> chroot: cannot run command `dpkg': Exec format error
<elliot_> OK, this one is starting to piss me off, isn't /etc/network/interfaces the only place to specify the ip address?  It keeps grabbing 192.168.0.250 for some reason.
<ogra> oh, damned, right, you can only run it from the client 
<ogra> ls /opt/ltsp/powerpc/usr/sbin/ldm
<elliot_> doesn't exist.
<ogra> thats your problem then
<ogra> didnt you specify a range up to 192.168.0.250 for the clients ? 
<elliot_> yes, but the server keeps getting that address.
<ogra> (on dhcpd.conf)
<ogra> how ? 
<ogra> the IP of the server *must* be static
<elliot_> beats me the damn thing is set to static in interfaces.
<elliot_> both /etc/network/interfaces and the gui networking (which I assume reads and writes the former) report 192.168.0.1 static.
<ogra> thats fine
<ogra> can you paste ifconfig -a to a pastebin ? 
<ogra> and your dhcpd.conf as well ?
<elliot_> pastebin?
<ogra> paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<elliot_> that is too cool.
<elliot_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14138
<ogra> hmm, looks fine 
<ogra> where or when is your IP reset to .250 ?
<elliot_> what is this folder supposed to contain?
<elliot_> "/opt/ltsp/powerpc/usr/sbin/ldm
<ogra> nothing, its a binary that gets installed by ltsp-build-client
<elliot_> hmm
<ogra> the login manager in fact
<elliot_> so that could be why the login manager isn't loading/
<elliot_> and maybe I can't login because the ssh keys aren't working
<ogra> yep, but you couldnt boot, so one step after another :)
<elliot_> I think maybe it is booting now.
<elliot_> It gets me to a dapper login, but I can't login, and it is on a shell login.
<ogra> no, you cant login, there are no accounts in a ltsp client 
<ogra> ok
<elliot_> oh, ok, so .... that means it is only partly booting?
<ogra> so mount the chroot rw from your client you used to run ltsp-build-client and run sudo chroot /opt/ltsp/powerpc apt-get install ldm
<elliot_> I fixed my sshkey problem by creating /opt/ltsp/powerpc/etc/ssh/
<ogra> that will give you the login manager
<elliot_> Ok, brb
<ogra> ssh has nothing to do with it yet
<ogra> youre not at the point where you even use ssh :)
<cbx33> hehe
<elliot_> ok, thats going to take a while, something like 127 pkgs to install
<cbx33> ogra, gcompris really did screw up my system the other day....but I'm working on the problem tomorrow
<ogra> ouch, something went clearly wrong with your install
<ogra> i'm not sure its right what happens there now
<elliot_> ooooohhh, oops, forgot to set the date again, these imacs reset to 1970 or something when they reboot, well if that messes it up I'll have to try again tomorrow.
<highvoltage> hi #edubuntu :)
<highvoltage> hi ogra 
<HedgeMage> hi highvoltage 
<cbx33> hi highvoltage 
<highvoltage> hi cbx33 
<highvoltage> ogra: when is docfreeze again?
<highvoltage> ogra: do you know more or less when flight 8 is being launched?
<elliot_> ogra, thanks for your help, I'll pound away at this again tomorrow.  
<elliot_> Everyone else thanks #edubuntu
<ogra> highvoltage, no idea look at the release schedule
<ogra> flight 8 is planned for thursday/friday
<Burgwork> highvoltage, doc freeze happened a long time ago and edubuntu decided not to follow that. Do you have your own internal one?
<Burgwork> the esa has a freeze of this friday
<ogra> highvoltage, lest say end of the week for edubuntu
<ogra> that way i have the weekend to throw it in
<highvoltage> ok, nice
<cbx33> ogra, is ltsp going into ubuntu doc?
<highvoltage> Burgwork: not that i know of specifically
<highvoltage> ogra: for docs that ship with edubuntu, would the gettingstarted guide, lab layout guide, and the lts.conf finetuning guide suffice?
<ogra> cbx33, ??
<highvoltage> ogra: i can't think of anything else that's doable that would be helpful.
<ogra> highvoltage, i think yes, even i'm a bit worried about the size of the screenshots
<highvoltage> Burgwork: thanks for that info
<ogra> can we make then jpegs ? 
<highvoltage> yeah :/
<highvoltage> yes, i can do that
<highvoltage> or 'we', whatever comes first :)
<cbx33> ogra, is esa going in docs?
<cbx33> and are the ltsp apges going in docs?
<LaserJock> cbx33: esa won't be in the ubuntu-docs package
<ogra> we're close to the edge wrt CD size (actually amd64 grew again to being 1.3M oversized)
<cbx33> yeh thats what i thought
<ogra> i fear addint *anything* might let i386 explode again
<LaserJock> heh
<cbx33> ok ogra i'll try to prevent it exploding
<HedgeMage> Hey folks just a heads-up I'm /away but if you hilight me I'm still semi-watching this chan... had to put the DND sign up to try to finish my cookbook stuff
<HedgeMage> apparently, it's a mystery that I have a life :P
<cbx33> :p
<pygi> HedgeMage, o, nice :)
<HedgeMage> :)
<highvoltage> ogra: as .png's the images total 535KB
<highvoltage> i will convert to .jpg now and see how much i can shave off
<highvoltage> ogra: i've only converted one image to jpg for a test, and the d-i screenshots get larger (and very distorted) as .jpg's
<cbx33> highvoltage, try a range of jpgs
<cbx33> sometimes, they compress better, sometimes worse
<cbx33> what quality setting did you use?
<highvoltage> cbx33: it seems like with all the d-i screenshots, they do much worse
<highvoltage> i thin .png wins with areas where a solid colour covers a big area
<highvoltage> such as the d-i screenshits
<highvoltage> urgh
<highvoltage> *screenshots
<cbx33> highvoltage, go with those then :p
<highvoltage> goodnight ogra, cbx33 and the rest of #edubuntu :)
<kwwii> anyway...enough about that
<kwwii> erm, wrong channel
<kwwii> night
<LaserJock> lol
#edubuntu 2007-05-14
<cliebow_>  ho
<mr2>  I have a live 7.04 ubuntu that will not install (freezes @ 15%) I think it has to do with only have a SATA drive ...is there a fix for this?
<alfred_> is there any way to them out the default login manager for edubuntu and the ltsp client
<alfred_> sorry that is theme out like with KDM I can use different user lists per station etc
<bimberi> alfred_: you can change the default symlink in /opt/ltsp/<arch>/usr/share/ldm/themes/
<alfred_> thank you
<bimberi> alfred_: yw :)  not sure about creating/editing though
<alfred_> well with kdm you can tell it based on mac address what user list to show
<alfred_> for that machine
<alfred_> How can I tell ldm to stop and use kdm?
<bimberi> alfred_: that I don't know sorry
<alfred_> thanks though
<alfred_> I got the kdm to work but no keyboard...
<grn> any suggestions as to why a fresh fiesty 7.04 on a dell optiplex 320 would have just a blinking cursor after grub menu timeout
<grn> live cd works though
<bimberi> grn: does ctrl-alt-F1 get you to a text login prompt?
<Meshezabeel> how can I make a modification to edubuntu and repack it into an installation disc?
<bimberi> Meshezabeel: there's http://reconstructor.aperantis.com/ (for ubuntu but would probably work with edubuntu)
<Meshezabeel> thanks bimberi :)
<bimberi> Meshezabeel: yw :)
<Meshezabeel> bimberi, looking through the docs, it looks like I can install programs from apt repositories, but I have made my own educational software that I would like to install on the disc, is this also possible?
<bimberi> Meshezabeel: i don't really know sorry.  I would be suprrised if you can't.  At the very least you could make your own packages.
<Meshezabeel> ok, thanks, I don't know anything about making a package, but if I made a package, could I then upload it to some sort of public repository?
<bimberi> checkinstall is one way of making packages ...
<bimberi> !checkinstall
<ubotu> checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<bimberi> and falcon is a very nice repository builder ...
<bimberi> !info falcon edgy-seveas
<ubotu> falcon: Falcon repository creator. In component extras, is optional. Version 1.5.4-0ubuntu2 (edgy-seveas), package size 175 kB, installed size 516 kB
<bimberi> !seveas
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages. More info (and mirrors) on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<Meshezabeel> ok, thanks for all your help again :)
* mode/#edubuntu [+o highvoltage]  by ChanServ
* mode/#edubuntu [-o highvoltage]  by highvoltage
<mario> highvoltage, you still like being op :)
<mario> after all this time ;P
<highvoltage> mario: I just need to set it up that it doesn't auto-op, been too lazy when it comes to irc stuff
<highvoltage> (ironically)
<mario> highvoltage, how are you doing? :)
<highvoltage> mario: well, just got back home yesterday, and have to leave again tonight, so things are a bit hectic, but I don't have a reason to complain
<mario> ah  :)
<chris_hansen> hi there... are there any ltsp experts around??
<chris_hansen> is my message getting through??
<mario> yes, it is
<chris_hansen> ok, thanks :)
<chris_hansen> i'll check back later, and see if someone can help then...take care all
<MM2_> I have edubuntu server with ltsp, but clients cant boot from it
<MM2_> I use windows dhcp-server and client gives error: "PXE-T04: Missing mode"
<MM2_> And edubuntu syslog shows: "tftp: client does not accept options"
<JohnFlux> Anyone at the ubuntu summit in sevilla?
<ogra> JohnFlux, thats over sice saturday
<JohnFlux> it was meant to be asked in past tense heh
<JohnFlux> the kdeedu person, annma, is trying to find out if anything was decided
<JohnFlux> particularly whether there were any problems with packaging kde edu stuff etc
<ogra> all our kdeedu probs were solved with moving it to the addon CD
<ogra> in feisty
<JohnFlux> so all the kde programs are separate from gnome apps?
<ogra> we wont repackage anything now that we have additional space
<JohnFlux> or do I misunderstand?
<ogra> most of the edu apps moved over, not only KDE
<ogra> but yes
<ogra> in gutsy we'll pull the whole of kdeedu in and look through additional apps as well
<JohnFlux> cool
<ogra> (we dont use the kdeedu metapackage but a selected list of apps from it yet ... gutsy has space enough to pull all in)
<JohnFlux> are there any particular problems etc that the kdeedu people can help with?
<ogra> we were also defining a voting system for apps so users can rate
<JohnFlux> by an addon cd, you mean edubuntu is now on two cds or what?
<ogra> yep
<ogra> with feisty we moved to a two CD setup
<JohnFlux> both part of edubuntu right?
<ogra> yes
<ogra> there are slight problems with getting that across to users (wording/naming etc) but we'l solve these for gutsy
<ogra> hey anna
<annma> hi ogra
<ogra> to sad yu couldnt be in sevilla ... it was great ...
<ogra> *you
<annma> yeah
<JohnFlux> annma: were there any more questions you had for the edubuntu guys?
<annma> I just wonder why we don't work together
<annma> that's my question
<ogra> we dont ?
<JohnFlux> annma: what particular things would you like done?
<annma> everyone I meet about Educational Software asks me that question
<ogra> i work very close with riddell
<annma> ogra: do we?
<JohnFlux> ogra: do you use irc or the mailing list mostly?
<annma> riddell is not part of kdeedu
<ogra> i thought he would be my proxy to you guys
<annma> well he never said so
<ogra> well, he is kde upstream, isnt he ?
<annma> so I never got anything back to you
<ogra> JohnFlux, IRC
<annma> that's what I mainly asked John
* JohnFlux nods 
<annma> I asked if there was a KDE representative
<JohnFlux> annma: maybe stay on this channel ?
<ogra> annma, well, since feisty all our problems should be gone now, i just explained it to john
<ogra> annma, there were never problems with kdeedu ... thats something i never got across to you guys ... the probelms were always size related ...
<annma> so you're putting all kde-edu stuff on the second CD?
<annma> it's not only about problems
<ogra> we're putting nearly everything edu related on the second CD
<annma> it's also about gettinbg feedback from your users
<annma> getting things fixed, talking i18n and all that
<ogra> for feisty there was gcompris and kdeedu ... in gutsy more stuff will move and i'll look into moving libs and languages back to the first one
<JohnFlux> annma: do you have a launchpad account?
<annma> I htink I have one
<JohnFlux> ogra can you help annma get signed up to the launchpad edubuntu bugs maybe?
<annma> JohnFlux: please
<ogra> sure ... just sign up for the team, i'll enable you right away
<annma> that willnot solve anything, I have no time to triage bugs
<annma> besides I always forget passwords, I have too many
<JohnFlux> annma: use kwallet ;_0
<JohnFlux> annma: you don't have to triage bugs, but this way you can see the feedback from users
<ogra> i dont think there are many kdeedu bugs ... to be honest thats the software i see the least ones with in edubuntu ...
<ogra> good work ;)
<JohnFlux> annma: maybe sign up for only kde edu bugs?
<annma> you only talk about packaging then at your meetings?
<JohnFlux> you might have to do it app by app something
<annma> the wiki advertized for applications on the desktop
<annma> that's mainly what interest me: how to develop better edu apps
<ogra> annma, we talked about appselection too ..
<ogra> annma, but more generally
<annma> ok
<annma> it would be good if you tell us when you  son't select an app why you do so for ex
<ogra> *i* dont care about gnome or kde apps ... i only care how to manage the distro ... we'll put an app voting mechanism in place for gutsy so users can rate and we'll put in what they want
<annma> ok
<ogra> if the page i done i'll send you the link and see if we can get an rss feed in place that provides the current list on a daily base
<annma> I also don't care much about toolkit to be frank
* ogra hugs annma :)
<ogra> yay for consensus :)
<annma> what interest me is to make it clear to teachers that some free stuff exists
<annma> i work a lot with Bruno from GCompris
<annma> we do all our advertizment together
<JohnFlux> excellent
<JohnFlux> I gotta shoot off now
<JohnFlux> cya ;-)
<annma> yeah me too
<annma> one last thing: I invited you guys to aKedemy Edu Day
<ogra> see you then
<annma> any chance someone comes?
<ogra> yeah, i need to check my schedule
<annma> let me know then please
<ogra> i'm very full with travelling the next months
<ogra> will do
<annma> thanks for your time
<ogra> sebas already talked to me
<annma> bye
<ogra> ciao
<annma> ok
<bddebian> Heya
<andrea> hello
<andrea> I install an ltsp server in edubuntu server 7.10; I create few user with the same name of the hostname of the client. I need to autologin them, can somebody help me? Please
<andrea> 7.4 sorry
<RichEd-1> andrea : try #ltsp ... there are more LTSP people awake there now ... USA time
<andrea> thanks
<MM2> andrea: It might be difficult with gdm...
<aze> hi all
<aze> any french edubuntu users ?
<moquist> sbalneav: hey there
<moquist> sbalneav, ogra: did any magic bullets come out of the LTSP boot performance sessions?
<moquist> I know I was there, but I was paying attention to things that I thought were higher priority for my schools. Turns out that this is really important for us after all...
<moquist> The spec is rather...sparse. :)
<moquist> (that is, "blank")
<ogra> moquist, it was more a workshop than a spec
<ogra> things we find are bugs and have to be fixed
<moquist> ogra: right...but was anything written down taht I can read?
<ogra> and no, last thing i tried today was switching nfs back and forth between udp and tcp
<moquist> ogra: Or should I just keep bugging people who paid attention so they can tell me what the conclusions were? :)
<ogra> there were none
<moquist> ogra: OK
<ogra> we tried all the differentces from ltsp 4.2 in 5 and have not found the magic one yet
<ogra> what i havent tried yet is to use uclibc instead of klibc ...
<ogra> but that doesnt look very promising as possible bottleneck
<moquist> k
<moquist> ogra: Testing with this same laptop, LDM takes 60 seconds longer to load than GDM. (feisty)
<moquist> ogra: FWIW, http://nopaste.org/p/aPx1NVHOrb documents the TC specs and boot times to login, GDM v. LDM
<aze> any french edubuntu users ?
#edubuntu 2007-05-15
<alfred_> is there local device support in ltsp 5 on the clients?
<bimberi> alfred_: yes, a default Edubuntu 7.04 install has local device support enabled
<grn> can someone look at this web page and help me to understand what I need to do for ubuntu..
<grn> http://wirelessness.wordpress.com/2007/02/07/installing-fedora-linux-on-a-dell-optiplex-320/
<grn> I am unable to load 7.04 on a Dell Optiplex 320 and it talks about using pci=nomsi in order to bypass interupts ...SATA drive is not recognized
<grn> pci=nomsi allows the SATA drive to be found...I do the install...then I am suppose to overwrite grub with LILO before rebooting
<alfred_> thanks for the reply
<alfred_> is the local drive access contingent on using the ldm login manager?  I am using kdm and have added users to the needed fuse groups via the ubuntu user manager and still no local devices.  it is the latest cdrom from the edubuntu site
<grn> is anyone familiar with boot options?
<grn> is the command "linux pci=nomsi" or "pci=nomsi"
<grn> !nomsi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nomsi - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<moquist> alfred_: no, adding users to the fuse group should be enough.
<LaserJock> moquist!
<moquist> LaserJock: hiya there
<LaserJock> have you hear from David Trask?
<LaserJock> I lost him after he left on his Sevilla-> Madrid flight
<moquist> LaserJock: yes, I've heard a bit from him.
<moquist> LaserJock: we're both playing catch-up.
<moquist> LaserJock: how was the wedding?
<moquist> ogra: !!
* moquist shouts for help
<moquist> LaserJock: have any experience with edubuntu chroot kernel installs?
<grn> moquist: got any experience with boot options?
<moquist> grn: only the tinest bit.
<grn> I have to use pci=nomsi but I don't know where in the string to append it?
<grn> my SATA doesn't work
<moquist> this is for a workstation, a server, a thin client?
<grn> workstation
<moquist> and you're looking at the kernel line in /boot/grub/menu.lst for the kernel you're booting, right?
<moquist> I think you can just append your parameter to whatever is already there.
<grn> actually I was using a live cd but I have ther server cd burnt too...feisty
<grn> it ended with -- and I wasn't sure if that was part of the last command or a close to the string
<LaserJock> moquist: the wedding was really hot. I was in a tux for around 8 hrs at ~85 degrees
<LaserJock> but it was good
<moquist> yeesh
<moquist> and I thought you were hot in Sevilla...
<LaserJock> yeah, it was surprising
<LaserJock> it was hotter in Montana than it was in Reno
<grn> can someone help...the feisty 7.04 live cd freezes during install at 15% everytime
<grn> it's on a Dell 320 Optiplex which seems to have the same problem of all Dell's "open source" pc's ...the SATA doesn't work
<alfred_>  is the local drive access contingent on using the ldm login manager?  I am using kdm and have added users to the needed fuse groups via the ubuntu user manager and still no local devices.  it is the latest cdrom from the edubuntu site
<moquist> grn: if you think it's a driver issue you can try booting "with an extra drivers CD", or whatever that option is. Then just leave the CD in the drive when prompted.
<aze> any french edubuntu users ?
<grn> can someone help me to remove grub from mbr?
<bimberi> grn: replacing it with?
<grn> lilo
<grn> sorry
<grn> it's Dell's 320 Optiplex the SATA does not load and the controler runs improperly under grub...hangs with blinking cursor
<grn> I have instructions to null out the boot section for grub but it's for Fedora 6 and I don't want to kill the new install
<grn> I can load the drive by appending "pci-nomsi" to the boot options using the live cd
<bimberi> !lilo
<ubotu> lilo is an alternative [Li] nux Boot[Lo] ader. Note: it is recommended that you use GRUB on Ubuntu instead.
<bimberi> hm, not very informative :)
<grn> the instructions say to run the Fedora recovery and mount the harddrive using chroot /mnt/sysimage
<grn> I tried the boot option that fedora uses "pci=nomsi recovery" but I don't see anything different with this live cd boot
<grn> it doesn't seem to be a recovery mode or at least I don't see a directory structure /mnt/sysimage
<grn> http://wirelessness.wordpress.com/2007/02/07/installing-fedora-linux-on-a-dell-optiplex-320/
<grn> thats the web page I am using
<grn> and I'm running feisty 7.04
<grn> sort of :)
<bimberi> grn: you need to mount the partition to /mnt/sysimage first - 'sudo mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/sysimage'  (hda1 is a guess)
<bimberi> ubuntu has lilo packages available too
<bimberi> !info lilo
<ubotu> lilo: LInux LOader - The Classic OS loader can load Linux and others. In component main, is optional. Version 1:22.6.1-9ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 342 kB, installed size 1088 kB
<grn> I have the package I just don't know how to replace grup with lilo
<bimberi> that page tells you
<grn> can't find /dev/hda1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab?
<bimberi> install lilo, create a /etc/lilo.conf, 'lilo -v'
<bimberi> 'sudo fdisk -l' will give a list of partitions on the hdd
<grn> ok so I can skip that whole mounting
<bimberi> no, you should mount and chroot, then install lilo ...
<grn> sda1 id 83 linux, sda2 id 5 Extended, sda5 id 82 Linux Swap / Solaris
<bimberi> cool, use sda1 instead of hda1
<grn> sorry :(
<bimberi> sorry?
<bimberi> 'sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/sysimage'
<bimberi> actually you might nead to 'sudo mkdir /mnt/sysimage' first
<grn> yeah
<grn> where should /mnt/sysimage be
<grn> nm
<bimberi> good, i was struggling to answer that one :)
<bimberi> grn: can I just verify that at the moment you are running from a LiveCD?
<grn> yeah ...I switched from ubuntu@ubuntu to root@ubuntu with chroot /mnt/sysimage...that means the harddrive is my mounted to my live cd session or the livecd is using the harddrive file?
<grn> files
<grn> 1chroot
<bimberi> yes
<grn> !chroot
<ubotu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<grn> which???
<bimberi> oh sorry
<grn> the hardrive mounted to my live cd
<bimberi> well both sortof
<bimberi> the kernel loaded from the livecd is now using the hard drive as the root filesystem
<grn> ok so now I can load synaptic?
<bimberi> ah .. sorry .. what I just said only applies where you typed the chroot command
<bimberi> so you need to use apt-get within it
<grn> so I naigate to /mnt/sysimage?
<grn> navigate rather
<bimberi> no, within the chroot that won't exist
<bimberi> now you install lilo
<grn> ok so should I use apt-get or sudo synaptic or it is one in the same?
<bimberi> use apt-get.  I'm not sure that synaptic will work.  you could try - use 'gksudo synaptic' though
<grn> sudo apt-get install lilo?
<bimberi> yes
<grn> "package lilo is not available, but is referred to by another package.  This may mean that the package is missingm has been obsolete, or it may only be available from another source"
<grn> E: package lilo has no installation canadite
<bimberi> hm, do you have internet access? eg. does 'ping google.com' work?
<grn> yep
<bimberi> try a 'apt-get update' and retry the install
<grn> same
<grn> is there a way to see if it already there?
<grn> what if I just grab the tar from the webpage
<grn> lilo.go.dyndns.org
<bimberi> yes or try 'nano /etc/apt/sources.list', uncomment the line for the main repository, save, 'apt-get update' and retry the install
<grn> this isn't working I unmarked the two lines but no change in error
<grn> I have the tar but I don't know where to extract it so root can get at it..
<bimberi> !info lilo
<ubotu> lilo: LInux LOader - The Classic OS loader can load Linux and others. In component main, is optional. Version 1:22.6.1-9ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 342 kB, installed size 1088 kB
<bimberi> hrm
<bimberi> did you 'apt-get update'
<bimberi> ?
<grn> I show two dev dir do I extract to the .sysimage or the normal
<bimberi> you can move it to /mnt/sysimage/tmp. Then you will be able to access it within the chroot
<bimberi> ... at /tmp
<grn> bimberi: can you assist me with the config of lilo...second part line 2...append=" pci=nomsi root=LABEL=/"
<grn> is that suppose to be append=" pci  or append= "pci
<grn> and is LABEL generic ... thats what I show when performing ls /boot
<bimberi> i don't know lilo very well but I can guess :)
<bimberi> i reckon append=" pci
<bimberi> the leading space after the quote is probably important
<bimberi> i think LABEL stays as LABEL
<grn> the next line says initrd but I only show a file called initrd.img-2.6.20-15-generic.bak
<grn> ohh well lets see what happens
<bimberi> is that in /boot  (in the chroot)
<grn> how can I tell?
<bimberi> you need to make sure the map, image and initrd are correct (check in /boot in the chroot)
<bimberi> 'ls /boot' in the chroot  - or 'ls /mnt/sysimage/boot' if not in the chroot
<grn> awww  the last command to run lilo -v errors with /etc/lilo.conf file does not exist
<grn> lilo runs and I am in /mnt/sysimage/etc and I have a lilo.conf
<grn> but it tells me it is not here
<grn> then I copied it to /etc and ran sudo lilo -v and it errors Fatal: Trying to map files from unamed device 0x0010 (NFS/RAID mirror down) ... I am guessing I am trying to write to the cd
<grn> am I wrong?
<bimberi> yes, you need to run this from within the chroot environment.  Have you been running commands in another terminal or something?
<bimberi> the chroot environment will have a prompt 'root@ubuntu#'
<grn> oops yeah sorry wrong terminal
<bimberi> ah ha :)
<grn> but I cannot install lilo to the chroot terminal
<bimberi> what's the issue/error?
<grn> what was the sources.list path again?
<bimberi> /etc/apt/sources.list
<grn> E: package lilo has no installation canidate
<grn> I uncommented the two archive addresses in sources.list
<grn> should I just add the lilo.go.dyndns.org to the list?
<bimberi> open a new terminal and type 'sudo gedit /mnt/sysimage/etc/apt/sources.list' and make sure it has the deb line for main uncommented
<bimberi> no
<grn> so in the non chroot terminal right?
<bimberi> yes, this time :)
<bimberi> then back in the chroot, 'apt-get update && apt-get install lilo'
<grn> it does
<bimberi> ?
<grn> well at least there are no deb lines commented
<grn> several end in main
<bimberi> the important one is the first one 'feisty main restricted'
<grn> i.e. "deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu feisty-security main restricted
<bimberi> yep, that one is useful too
<grn> i.e. "deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu feisty main restricted
<grn> that one?
<bimberi> yes
<grn> it is uncommented
<bimberi> and yet still no success installing within the chroot?
<grn> hmmm on the update it cannot resolve any of the addresses
<bimberi> hmm, does 'ping google.com' works within the chroot?
<bimberi> *work
<grn> no unknown host....ahh I get it I have to have a static to run behind my server...but I have that configured for my live session
<grn> so I have to configure this for the mnt too?
<bimberi> give it a try
<grn> where can I find a config file for the network settings in the mounted image...I did it through the GUI on the live
<bimberi> hmm, actually I suspect networking from within the chroot won't work, here's an alternative...
<grn> k
<bimberi> open a terminal (yes non chroot) and 'sudo apt-get install -d lilo'
<bimberi> argh, sorry that won't work
<bimberi> but this should ...
<bimberi> 'wget http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/lilo/lilo_22.6.1-9ubuntu2_i386.deb'
<grn> so sudo wget
<bimberi> actually, good idea, 'cd /mnt/sysimage/tmp' then 'sudo wget...'
<bimberi> this is from a non-chroot terminal (so that it is using the livecd's networking)
<bimberi> then from your chroot terminal 'cd /tmp' and 'dpkg -i lilo*.deb'
<bimberi> you might get an error on a dependency: mbr
<bimberi> if so then 'wget http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/m/mbr/mbr_1.1.9-2_i386.deb' and install it first
<grn> error 404 not found but it did connect to the address
<grn> got it
<bimberi> sorry, you've successfully downloaded?
<grn> yes
<bimberi> cool
<grn> I guess I need to do something more.. it still does not run lilo -v
<bimberi> so you've installed it in the chroot with 'dpkg -i' ?
<grn> no I know nothing this is my first box I have had to tweek
<bimberi> that's ok, i did say that earlier though
<bimberi> 14:44 < bimberi> then from your chroot terminal 'cd /tmp' and 'dpkg -i lilo*.deb'
<grn> ok so I had a dependecy error for mbr ..good looks on the heads up..got that out of the way but now   cat: /proc/partitions: No such file
<bimberi> /proc/partitions won't exist in the chroot
<grn> that error occurs when I run dpkg -i lilo*.deb in chroot
<grn> how can I run the lilo install non chroot?
<bimberi> found it - 'mount -t proc proc /proc'
<bimberi> (in the chroot)
<bimberi> then retry the dpkg
<bimberi> command
<bimberi> actually also do a 'mount -t sysfs sysfs /sys' as well
<grn> ok it worked
<grn> but now the final command to write lilo.conf to master boot record comes back Fatal: raid_setup: stat(*/dev/sda*
<grn> ran lilo -v as chroot
<bimberi> so you have raid?
<grn> no
<bimberi> oh
<grn> I have no directory /dev/sda
<grn> this is from the first line in the lilo.conf
<grn> it reads boot=/dev/sda
<grn> is it suppose to be something else?
<bimberi> no, that's right. the issue is that /dev in the chroot isn't complete ...
<bimberi> try this (in a non-chroot terminal) 'sudo mount -bind /dev /mnt/sysimage/dev'
<bimberi> and retry 'lilo -v' (in the chroot)
<grn> invalid option --b
<bimberi> yes try:  --bind
<grn> nm its --bind I thing
<grn> think
<grn> now mount: mount point mnt/sysimage/dev does not exist
<bimberi> you need the leading /
<bimberi> /mnt/sysimage/dev
<grn> oops sorry
<bimberi> and remember this is NOT in the chroot environment
<bimberi> np :)
<grn> is ls /boot supposed to be run from chroot or normal terminal to get boot files?
<grn> I am getting an error that my vmlinuz is not found
<bimberi> from chroot
<grn> hmmm I copied
<grn> nm
<grn> ok I shouldn't need to do the video driver update right?
<grn> I think I can just reboot
<bimberi> yes, and cross fingers :)
<grn> oh wait it still errors Fatal: open boot/vmlinuz-2.6.20-15-generic: No such file or directory
<grn> ls /boot in chroot shows vmlinuz-2.6.20-15-generic
<grn> lilo.conf reads:
<grn> boot=/dev/sda
<grn> map=/boot/System.map-2.6.20-15-generic
<grn> prompt
<grn> timeout=50
<grn> lba32
<grn> default=linux
<grn> ...
<grn> image=boot/vmlinuz-2.6.20-15-generic
<bimberi> ah ha
<bimberi>  /boot  not just boot
<grn> arrr
<grn> yeah
<grn> thank you so much bimberi
<bimberi> np, but lets see if it works first :)
<grn> no errors
<grn> back up copy of boot sector in /boot/boot.0800
<grn> restarting
<grn> it seems hung up
<grn> 24.964276 drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver
<grn> ALERT: /dev.disk/by-label// does not exist dropping to shell.....yeah
<grn> I at a initramfs prompt
<grn> this doesn't really seem to be my file structure
<bimberi> hm, i think it's google time
<grn> yeah
<grn> well it has to be an error in the lilo.conf right?
<grn> you think it is that boot option append=" pci=nomsi root=LABEL=/
<grn> is there a way to edit that lilo.config from initramfs?
<bimberi> it might be. perhaps have a look in /boot/grub/menu.lst on your Ubuntu install to see what boot options it uses
<bimberi> sorry, I don't know
<grn> its ok
<grn> so I would have to remount with the live cd?
<bimberi> actually, I have a feisty install nearby - I'll paste them
<bimberi> hmm
<bimberi> it has     root=UUID=<a string of numbers and letters> ro quiet nosplash
<bimberi> i'd forget the UUID thing for now
<bimberi> so try this:  append=" pci=nomsi root=/dev/hda ro quiet splash"
<bimberi> (nosplash was a typo earlier)
<bimberi> argh ...
<bimberi> so try this:  append=" pci=nomsi root=/dev/sda1 ro quiet splash"
<grn> wait there is no splash
<bimberi> that's what I have in my /boot/grub/menu.lst
<grn> yeah but I don't have grub anymore
<grn> do you want me to reboot with the live cd
<bimberi> yes, i'm looking at the kernel boot options used by grub so we can mimic them in lilo
<bimberi> and yes, unfortunately it means LiveCD, mounting the hdd, chrooting, mounting /proc /sys and /dev and all that :|
<grn> ok so I am at the boot options
<grn> you want me to add append=" pcinomsi root=/dev/sda1 ro quiet splash?
<bimberi> yes, except mind the typo:  pci=nomsi
<bimberi> and also the closing "
<grn> ok so I mounted the drive and entered the lilo.conf
<grn> the first line say boot=/dev/sda  that isn't suppose to be a sda1  that is what shows when I do sudo fdisk -l
* Starting logfile irclogs/edubuntu.log
<bimberi> grn: it should be /dev/sda as far as I can tell
<bimberi> grn: unfortunately I have to go now.  I hope you have some success with it
<grn> ok thank you sooooo much
<grn> starting to understand the filestructure
<bimberi> grn: no worries.  I've learned a lot too :)
<crazy_bus> is there going to be a package of kmathtool made for edubuntu?
<Dheeraj_k> getting error while upgrading to feisty :(   (Could not calculate the upgrade)  apt log http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20940/   main log http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20939/
<RichEd> Dheeraj_k: hi ... have you posted a request to edubuntu-dev ?
<MM2> My ltsp-client gives "nfsmount: need a path" and won't boot up.
<MM2> It loads pxelinux.0 ok and splash-screen, but screen1 gives that mount error
<MM2> what to do?
<MM2> I use windows dhcp-server...
<MM2> and it worked :)))
* MM2 is speaking for himself
<RichEd> MM2: that's what we call legacy compatibility ;)
<RichEd> you can ask ltsp questions in #ltsp ... edubuntu ltsp is the official ltsp 5.0 built by the people in that channel
<cbx33> ping RichEd
<RichEd> pong cbx33
<cbx33> pm
<cbx33> did i just drop out?
<cbx33> can anyone hear me?
<ajmitch> cbx33: nope
<cbx33> hehe
<cbx33> hey ajmitch
<ajmitch> hi
* ajmitch is off to bed asap
<cbx33> ok
<cbx33> nn
<RichEd> <RichEd> just seen this one line from you ...
<cbx33> RichEd: can you hear me?
<RichEd> <RichEd> <cbx33> can you hear me?
<RichEd> <RichEd> last line was: <cbx33> been v.busy
<cbx33> ahhh ok
<cbx33> back to pm
<cbx33> are you authenticated RichEd ?
<cbx33> identified?
<RichEd> cbx33: seems not
<RichEd> doh ...
<cbx33> heheh
<RichEd> let me sort it out and then c&paste conversation
<cbx33> hehe
<cbx33> ok
<bimberi> hi jsgotangco, congratulations on your CC appointment :)
<jsgotangco> bimberi: thank you, work starts in a few hours heh
<bimberi> :)
<RichEd> cbx33: ping ?
<jsgotangco> hey did anyone see the edubuntu review on zdnet education blogs
<RichEd> jsgotangco: hi ... got a link for me ?
<bimberi> nice headline - "Edubuntu update - it freakin rocks"
<bimberi> hi RichEd
<bimberi> http://education.zdnet.com/?p=1047  is that one
<jsgotangco> http://education.zdnet.com/?p=1049
<jsgotangco> yeah he made an update
<jsgotangco> hehe
<bimberi> ah yes :)
<RichEd> cool ... lemme check it our
<RichEd> *out
<jsgotangco> ok i have to grab dinner first before the CC starts
<JOnZ> Hello :D Im writing an exam about edubuntu. It's called Edubuntu in the danish public schools!
<JOnZ> Any1 here?
<kgoetz> yes, a number of people are
<JOnZ> great:D
<jsgotangco> exam?
<JOnZ>  im studying 2 become an IT-engineer in Denmark.
<JOnZ> ... & was wandering if there exist some work on how much u estimately can save on school (in publicschools this means taxmoney ofc), when u implement FOSS systems in schools?
<JOnZ> **schoolbudget
<kgoetz> i dont have any handy, but after UDS i suspect some people out there have those figures
<JOnZ> UDS??
<kgoetz> ubuntu developer summit
<JOnZ> aha
<RichEd> JOnZ: hi there ... i'm the education programme lead ... i may be able to help
<RichEd> JOnZ: when are you writing the exam ?
<JOnZ> ATM^^
<RichEd> right now ?
<MerlinZShell> hello guys
<MerlinZShell> how can i switch my ubuntu to edubuntu
<JOnZ> yes.. Actually im writing an economical projekt ATM about my main examprojekt which is; Edubuntu ;)
<RichEd> hi MerlinZShell
<MerlinZShell> RichEd: hi
<RichEd> MerlinZShell: you download and install the edubuntu-desktop package
<JOnZ> Im doing my own calculations right now about how much copenhagen can save if they shfit 2 Edubuntu
<MerlinZShell> ok after doing that if i want to switch back to ubuntu how can i do that
<RichEd> JOnZ: I can give you some ideas on what the savings would be ... but it is difficult to do a direct cost comparison
<JOnZ> Im writing this on my laptop w, edubuntu ofc
<RichEd> MerlinZShell: ogra will be able to help with that ... or highvoltage ... they are hot on that topic (much more so thatn me)
<RichEd> *than
<highvoltage> hey RichEd and JOnZ
<RichEd> speak of the Electrical Devil : hey highvoltage
<RichEd> JOnZ: there is one set of equations if you switch existing h/w to FLOSS ... and then you save future licence costs
<MerlinZShell> highvoltage: seems to be dangerouse
<RichEd> but the real benefit is if you start your Edbuntu school from a zero base ... since you can buy lower spec h/w and save license costs
<highvoltage> heh :)
<JOnZ> i know that & have the prices from that, what i specifically need is some sort of comparison, to my own calculations
<RichEd> if you design around LTSP environment, you can save even more per workstation spec purchase price
<highvoltage> JOnZ: I know what our LTSP labs in South Africa cost, but unfortunately I don't have many price comparisons for Windows labs
<JOnZ> I do design it around LTSP, because it saves alot of installation work:D
<RichEd> and the management costs of LTSP are much lower, you only ever update a server, and the workstations are just plug out and plug in
<RichEd> *snap* :)
<JOnZ> i have the pricing i windows from DK, u want??
<highvoltage> JOnZ: indeed. and you save more from the maintenance post-installation than from your actual hardware cost savings
<RichEd> JOnZ: I would love a copy of your paper, and we can comment for you ? how does that sound ?
<highvoltage> JOnZ: it might be useful, yes. could you make it public? I'm wondering if it can go into a wiki page so that others can share local pricing there as well.
<RichEd> it will be useful for us to have your study, and we can help you improve it ?
<RichEd> *snap* :)
<kgoetz> hi all
<JOnZ> in Copenhagen Public schools they pay 340 dkr (must b around 35) per machine p.a., they administer appr. 14000 pc's.....
<MerlinZShell> is there a way to switch back to ubuntu desktop without removing edubuntu desktop
* kgoetz doenst like to think about how much a windows terminal server setup is - even with educational discount
<MerlinZShell> and edubuntu-artwork
<JOnZ> I write it in danish :s
<JOnZ> sry kgoetz^^
<RichEd> JOnZ: perhaps we can find someone to translate
<JOnZ> I can translate it, will take some time, but i promiss i will do it over the summer if i get my wireless internet working this summer(w. or with ubuntu^^)
<RichEd> JOnZ: so then the quick answer is that we do not have any immediate help I can give you, but perhaps we can work to help each other more slowly. It would be good if you can send me an email about your project and your studies.
<RichEd> We are always keen to find out education institutions that are using or studying edubuntu or ubuntu ...
<JOnZ> Is there a danish IRC channel??
<RichEd> * note : I can always put your paper through google translate and read it that way ?
<JOnZ> u might b able 2, yes
<RichEd> also: check this article out for some human benefits of open source ... this is by our ubuntu community manager Jono Bacon
<RichEd> http://www.jonobacon.org/?p=687
<kgoetz> for some value of 'read'
<JOnZ> Must sya i love (ed)ubuntu :D
<JOnZ> **say
<kgoetz> wonder if the catheral and the bazaar is in .dk
<RichEd> JOnZ: looking for the Danish Loco team info for you now
<JOnZ> tyvm!
<RichEd>  Denmark
<RichEd> 
<RichEd> NielsKjllerHansen
<RichEd> 
<RichEd> DanishTeam
<RichEd> 
<RichEd> #ubuntu-dk
<RichEd> 
<RichEd> [MAILTO]  ubuntu-dk@lists.ubuntu.com
<RichEd> 
<RichEd> [WWW]  http://ubuntudanmark.dk/forum
<RichEd> 
<RichEd> None
<RichEd> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoTeamList
<RichEd> we're taking over every place you may live :)
<JOnZ> Id really love that:D
<RichEd> see the last reference for the list of loco teams with proper embedded links for the info pasted
<JOnZ> ..But no edubuntu-dk?!
<RichEd> JOnZ: send me an introduction email to: richard@ubuntu.com please
<JOnZ> In danish?!
<kgoetz> JOnZ: most teams only have one extra chanel, all llocalised stuff is done in that channel
<kgoetz> afaik
<RichEd> just a few words in english will be fine ... and then I may ask you specific questions
<RichEd> JOnZ: we are about to ask each Loco team to nominate an education representative ... perhaps you would like to join the Danish Loco and then take the job ;)
<JOnZ> ok, tyvm 4 the info, ill send u some, I might not have the extra ressources to do it, before after the weekend as im delivering the written economic exam monday...
<jsgotangco> good luck!
<JOnZ> Im willing to be the education representative, id be honored in fact :D
<RichEd> JOnZ: no rush ... send me an email ... [ hi This is JOnZ from Denmark, student, edubuntu project, more later ]  and I will confirm receipt
<RichEd> and I would advise you to check out that page from Jono I posted ... it will help you with a good introduction and conclusion paragraph ...
<JOnZ> im on the jono page atm, it look awesome 4 my project, once again thx m8!
<RichEd> willvdl: hey hey back in ZA ?
<willvdl> RichEd, yes. bit of a mare coming back...
<RichEd> JOnZ: I can send you a summary of the jono page ... and also some benefits of open source ... i'll need your email address
<RichEd> willvdl: what happened ? people with exploding shoes / toothpaste ?
<JOnZ> lol
<willvdl> my bags went one way
<willvdl> me the other
<JOnZ> im trying do send some info on the danish edubuntu channel, but appantly no1 is ther atm...
<willvdl> and I picked up some nasty flu bug over those 12 hours
<RichEd> they took my exploding toothpaste away from me ... i could have had my own tv channel, and religious movement, with some cool demands and 70++ virgins lined up :(
<kgoetz> :(
<kgoetz> JOnZ: try #ubuntu-dk, not #edubuntu-dk
<RichEd> JOnZ: email address please ? or send an email to richard@ubuntu.com ... I can send you some info right now ... in 5 mins I will be off on another issue !
<willvdl> RichEd, it's as sad thing when they take a man's toothpaste from him
<RichEd> willvdl: are you madly busy today ? have a chunk for you to tackle on the applications pipeline
<highvoltage> hey willvdl. recovered yet? :)
<JOnZ> jonasgauguin@gmail.com
<willvdl> highvoltage, bit groggy but good to go
<willvdl> RichEd, shoot. it was what I wanted to work on anyway
<highvoltage> willvdl: ok, I'll come by in about two weeks, I'm in Jo'burg this week and next week.
<RichEd> JOnZ: will send mail now ...
<RichEd> willvdl: will send mail now ...
<JOnZ> tyvvm:D
<RichEd> JOnZ: Are you any \relation to mr van Gogh's painting companion ?
<JOnZ> Yes he was my greatgreatgrandfather!
<JOnZ> I seem 2 share some of his idealogical beliefs, but lack in painting... Am a musician though, so art still seems to be in the genes;)
<RichEd> damn adsl reset
<RichEd> JOnZ: Interesting ... I saw the exhibition in Amsterdam in 2001 which was Gaugin and van Gogh side by side timeline of paintings ... very moving indeed.
<kgoetz> wb
<RichEd> willvdl: I'll send the mail now ... but am still clarifying the overall process with ogra ...
<RichEd> So I may come back with some modified comments as to the exact process, bt you can starting thinking about it in the meanwhile.
<JOnZ> I have a webpage (made w. frontpage im ashamed 2 say), w. abit info about myself & family: www.jonasgauguin.dk
<kgoetz> RichEd: i'm going to go to bed - do you want me to email you what i just PMed you? i assume you didnt get it?
<kgoetz> (sorry to interupt you both)
<JOnZ> np.
<RichEd> kgoetz: let me go back to the msg to let you know what I got ... we can resume the conversation around it tomorrow
<JOnZ> im leaving too, gotta go get kids, tyvm 2 u all 4 helping me out... CYA!
<kgoetz> see you again JOnZ :)
<kgoetz> RichEd: dont think i'll be able to make it on tomorrow, but i look forward to following up with you in the next few days
<RichEd> soon is kool kgoetz ... will tell you about the Ubuntu Academy initiaitive ... may be some synergy down under ... we have no Auz or NZ uni in focus yet
<RichEd> sleep well
<kgoetz> thanks, i look forward to hearing about it :)
<RichEd> JOnZ: mail on its way ... I also found a 287 page document entitled:                   Study on the:
<RichEd>     Economic impact of open source software
<RichEd>  on innovation and the competitiveness of the
<RichEd> Information and Communication Technologies
<RichEd>             (ICT) sector in the EU
<RichEd> so hope you enjoy the reading
<juliux> hi RichEd
<juliux> willvdl, ping
<willvdl> juliux, pong
<JOnZ> thx again:D
<juliux> willvdl, hi, did you have something about edubuntu what we can print in din a0 for the linuxtag ?
<RichEd> hi juliux ...
* RichEd collection mins ... will read the email so long :)
<willvdl> juliux, there is something I can revive. It was never finished but let me see what I can find
<juliux> willvdl, thxs
<juliux> willvdl, linuxtag starts 29th june ;)
<willvdl> not too long now
<sbalneav> Morning all
<juliux> willvdl, i mean 29th may i am sorry :(
<juliux> willvdl, so two weeks left
<willvdl> yeah, we worked on something for a launch down here but it was never finished
<willvdl> I'll see if I can find it.
<RichEd> mr sbalneav sir ...
* RichEd salutes
<sbalneav> At ease, men.
<juliux> willvdl, many thanks
<juliux> willvdl, i can print to posters and can give one ogra so he can bring that to every bigger event;)
<juliux> s/tow/to
<willvdl> okie
<rockprincess> hello all!
<rockprincess> tried installing feisty on a school computer day, i was told to keep the windows partition and therefore tried to set it up as a dual boot, but then installation aborted at 94% all of the sudden. it said grub couldn't be installed....hmmm
<rockprincess> *today
<rockprincess> any ideas?
<RichEd> hi rockprincess ...
<RichEd> do you have enough space in the boot partition HDD ?
<RichEd> is there any chance that the install tried to write the grub menu to a partition where it has no Write rights ?
<RichEd> my 2 guesses :) may be way off track
<t94xr-lappy> educational applications for a 9yr old girls system, any suggestions? i've already got the ones in add remove she would like - any others that would be useful?
<RichEd> t94xr-lappy: I can send you a document with a bunch of applications listed ... with resources ... funnily enough it's a doc from down under :)
<t94xr-lappy> lawl
<SimonAnibal> Lal? Data's daughter?
<SimonAnibal> erm, my geek is showing...
<t94xr-lappy> well i just chucked a 10mbit card in
<t94xr-lappy> she had 98 before
<t94xr-lappy> she has a p2-450
<t94xr-lappy> with a 192
<t94xr-lappy> so im like eh she wants dsl - shes 9 - eh edubuntu!
<RichEd> t94xr-lappy: the only condition is that I'd like you to let me know what was good / bad / ugly from what you decide to try out ... do we have a deal
<t94xr-lappy> definately...
<t94xr-lappy> cuz i'll be writing a bash script - so next time i dont have to waste time
<RichEd> :) this is part of an overall process we are building right now ... and it would help us greatly
<rockprincess> hi Riched! yes that could be possible, because the whole linux partition is only 16 gb.....i've made three partions, / being 5gb, swap being 700mb and the rest is /home......i think 60gb is for the windows partition...
<t94xr-lappy> i already got one kinda ready for my lazy ass when i do server installations
<RichEd> t94xr-lappy: send an email to richard@ubuntu.com with app selection for kids ... and I'll send the doc right away
<t94xr-lappy> holey shit
<t94xr-lappy> ur a ubuntu dev?
<rockprincess> RichEd: the windows partition is in ntfs....
<rockprincess> i tried to install grub manually in a shell. but sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<RichEd> t94xr-lappy: I am the Education Programme Manager for Canonical ... ubuntu / edubuntu ...
<t94xr-lappy> you definately have a deal then!! :)
<RichEd> Not a developer ... more a relationship and requirements person ... Our dev rock is ogra ... he's like 80% of the edubuntu code
<t94xr-lappy> whoa
<RichEd> ping willvdl
<willvdl> pong
<t94xr-lappy> email is sent
<t94xr-lappy> u should have it by now
<SimonAnibal> RichEd, You're like, a rock star, man ;-)
<t94xr-lappy> lawl
* RichEd wonders where the groupie babes are ;)
<rockprincess> here ;)
<RichEd> w00t :)
<t94xr-lappy> http://linux.t94xr.ath.cx/server-config
<t94xr-lappy> this is my lil bash script
<t94xr-lappy> not finished yet
<t94xr-lappy> still gota do its first run
<t94xr-lappy> i plan to do one with edubuntu so i can do systems by scripting them - well thats the idea
<t94xr-lappy> only what u would get from a lazy ass like me
<rockprincess> t94xr-lappy: what does this script do?
<t94xr-lappy> sets up a server for me
<t94xr-lappy> well when u remove most of the comments
<t94xr-lappy> and i've got to sort out the smb.conf and the 000-defualt for apache2
<rockprincess> t94xr-lappy: cool, surely i'd have to change the username?!
<t94xr-lappy> ... uh yah?
<t94xr-lappy> if u wanna use it
<rockprincess> # USER DEFINED VARIABLES
<rockprincess> USERNAME="t94xr"
<t94xr-lappy> but its like way not finished
<rockprincess> ahh i see
<t94xr-lappy> u can modify it
<t94xr-lappy> just leave the ones that are reliant on me commented or removed or change it
<t94xr-lappy> im just lazy and my mate is gonna let me run the script live on his server in the UK via ssh
<t94xr-lappy> so yeah any lil things i've forgotten - i'll have them sorted
<rockprincess> nice one :) well done!
<t94xr-lappy> i did ms-dos batch scripting as a kid so it isnt far out of the concept of that realm
<rockprincess> i'm gonna have to look how to setup samba with a windows network...
<t94xr-lappy> easy, run my smb.conf if u wanna lawl
<rockprincess> lawl?
<t94xr-lappy> lol
<t94xr-lappy> same thing
<rockprincess> where do i find your smb.conf?
<t94xr-lappy> http://linux.t94xr.ath.cx/edgy/
<SimonAnibal> RichEd, I think work's going to pay to send me NECC this year <http://center.uoregon.edu/ISTE/NECC2007/>
<RichEd> SimonAnibal: cool ... no time to look at link now ... superswamped and running approx 10 threads
<RichEd> t94xr-lappy: mail sent ... lemme know what you think
<SimonAnibal> heh, no worries, I just thought you might want to be aware of it. National Educational Computer Coordinator's Conference, largest of its kind in the world, I'm told
<t94xr-lappy> im not the 9yr old girl
<rockprincess> t94xr-lappy: what does smb.conf do? is there any risk running it?
<t94xr-lappy> no
<SimonAnibal> smb.conf is the configuration file for samba
<SimonAnibal> it's located in the /etc/samba directory
<t94xr-lappy> just cp /etc/samba/smb.conf /etc/samba/smb.conf.backup
<rockprincess> ahh ok
<SimonAnibal> when you make changes, you should run testparm to double-check that everything works
<t94xr-lappy> and mv smb.conf /etc/samba/smb.conf
<t94xr-lappy> we do?
<rockprincess> SimonAnibal: what
<rockprincess> SimonAnibal: what's testparm?
<t94xr-lappy> would the fact that i have it running live hurt?
<SimonAnibal> if you make a change to /etc/samba/smb.conf it won't be taken into account until you restart samba
<rockprincess> t94xr-lappy: ok, and then I'm set?!
<rockprincess> ahh ok!
<SimonAnibal> testparm just checks the smb.conf file to make sure everything's formatted correctly
<t94xr-lappy> well no
<t94xr-lappy> rockprincess, u will have to modify the workgroup if u run in a MSHOME workgroup or whatever and the shares
<SimonAnibal> in order to have your changes take effect, you'll need to "sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart"
<t94xr-lappy> theres a login protected one and a guest open share
<rockprincess> hmm this only enables me to view and copy&paste things onto a windows network, but somehow the windows network cannot see my linux machine....so it doesn't work the other way round, if that makes sense?!
<SimonAnibal> Do you have the samba package installed?
<SimonAnibal> Ubuntu comes with the samba CLIENT stuff by default so you can connect to Windows shares out of the box, but in order to CREATE a Windows share you'll need the SERVER stuff, too. The "samba" package, dig?
<t94xr-lappy> rockprincess, find someone u trust to help you understand things, aided with a ssh screen session where you both are connected to - best way if u want guided tutorials :)
<RichEd> rockprincess: that's a very old "linux way ahead of MSFT" example ... linux machines have always been able to read a Linux or MSFT floppy, stiffy, or CD
<RichEd> whereas MSFT has been able to read MSFT
<RichEd> MSFT Office reads propietary format documents
<t94xr-lappy> RichEd, how big is the email u sent me?
<RichEd> Open Office reads and writes either format
<RichEd> t94xr: checking now
<rockprincess> RichEd: do you think there's any way how I could fix my Grub problem? I mean the grub error doesn't give too much information away, it was just a short message when it aborted at 94%...
<RichEd> rockprincess: you'd need to post to edubuntu-devel mail list for reliable help
<RichEd> (if no one here is volunteering help at the moment)
<SimonAnibal> What's the grub error message?
<rockprincess> SimonAnibal: "the execution of <<grub install>> has failed. this is a serious problem." roughly translated into english
<SimonAnibal> I agree
<SimonAnibal> So, you're left without a working system?
<rockprincess> umm yeah, i have windows xp on the first partition and wanted to install edubuntu feisty on the 2nd one.....
<SimonAnibal> Ok, so you got to the GRUB install point, and it died, so now it boots up only into XP?
<rockprincess> yep, indeed!
<SimonAnibal> Alright, I think I can help
<SimonAnibal> I'll need you to boot into a Live CD environment
<SimonAnibal> ideally the same Live CD you used to install from
<rockprincess> ok, that should be possible....but unfortunately I don't have access to IRC in school (i do have access to internet, but the irc ports are being blocked by a firewall...)
<rockprincess> what shall I do when I've booted the LIVE CD?
<SimonAnibal> You'll need to pull up a terminal window and run "sudo grub"
<rockprincess> ah ok, and then?
<SimonAnibal> Now, do you remember if it's /dev/hda, with Windows XP on /dev/hda1 and Ubuntu on /dev/hda2?
<SimonAnibal> or /dev/sda
<rockprincess> yeah /dev/sda1 is definitly win xp and /dev/sda2 should be edubuntu
<SimonAnibal> Cool, I'll brb
<rockprincess> that's how i noted it on my sheet in school
<SimonAnibal> ok, and did Edubuntu itself resize the partition for you?
<SimonAnibal> during the install, I mean
<rockprincess> i chose to resize it manually as I didn't want to risk to loose anything....I then resized /dev/sda2 to 5gb as /, 700mb as swap and the rest of it being around 10gb as /home
<RichEd> t94xr-lappy: damn mail is 12 MB
<RichEd> file is chunky ...
<RichEd> is a web site download better for you ?
<t94xr-lappy> na it'll be in my box by morning
<t94xr-lappy> its 3:38am here
<t94xr-lappy> lawl
<SimonAnibal> ok, so the /boot directory would be in your /dev/sda2 partition, right?
<RichEd> t94xr-lappy: got a rejection ... jour mail box she is fool
<t94xr-lappy> oh - website then
<rockprincess> SimonAnibal: i guess, how could i make sure is in /dev/sda2?
<SimonAnibal> ok, so, you run "sudo grub" and it drops you to a "grub>" prompt
<SimonAnibal> there, you run "find /boot/grub/stage1"
<SimonAnibal> My GUESS is it'll say (hd0,1)
<SimonAnibal> IF SO, your next command will be "root (hd0,1)"
<SimonAnibal> and then "setup (hd0)"
<t94xr-lappy> upload it to a localhost im sure u have at ur place :P
<RichEd> i'll mail you a link ... will upload it to the ubuntu wiki ... unless you can give me a quick FTP site ?
<rockprincess> SimonAnibal: ok, so far so good. and what will I have to do then?
<SimonAnibal> rockprincess, Edubuntu should have set up /boot/grub/menu.lst with the necessary information to boot to both Windows XP or Ubuntu, and will default to the Ubuntu option unless you go in and "sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst" and change the "default" switch to point to the Windows XP option
<SimonAnibal> rockprincess, reboot
<SimonAnibal> :-)
* RichEd gives SimonAnibal an official "Ubuntu star help assistant" badge
<RichEd> thanks dude from me and rockprincess
<rockprincess> yeah HUGE thank you to Simon!!!
<SimonAnibal> Heh, just paying it forward
<SimonAnibal> You do the same and we're square
<rockprincess> I'll give it a try tomorrow, your badge is well deserved :)
<t94xr-lappy> na i havent got  ftp anywhere other than my website
<SimonAnibal> In the unlikely event you have a problem, make sure you jot down any and all error messages
<RichEd> t94xr-lappy: up loading to wiki ... will mail you the link
<rockprincess> SimonAnibal: is there any chance to reach you on jabber or through email? because that stuff works in school as well ;)
<SimonAnibal> Sure, simon.a.ruiz at gmail
<rockprincess> cheers, Simon! :)
<SimonAnibal> cheers
<SimonAnibal> Boy, all that talking about GRUB has made me hungry ;-)
<SimonAnibal> off to lunch!
<rockprincess> do you think Edubuntu has installed fully, because it aborted at 94%......will i have to install it again after these grub commands?
<SimonAnibal> Mmmm, if it got as far as GRUB, my inkling is you've got a functional system
<rockprincess> excellent :) thank you!
<SimonAnibal> I think what it does after that is remove unnecessary language packs
<SimonAnibal> which won't HURT anything to have on, but you might want to go in Synaptic and remove them manually
<SimonAnibal> talk to ya later!
<rockprincess> hehe ok :) cannot wait to try it tomorrow :)
<willvdl> hey ogra, catching up on sleep yet? :)
<bddebian> Heya
<jbrefort> hey LaserJock
<LaserJock> jbrefort: oh cool, I was looking for you
<jbrefort> ;)
<willvdl> ogra ping
<willvdl> LaserJock, heya
<LaserJock> hi willvdl
<willvdl> do you know where I can find seed files?
<LaserJock> yep
<willvdl> thought so
<LaserJock> https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/ubuntu-seeds/edubuntu.gutsy
<willvdl> https://code.launchpad.net/ubuntu-seeds/ is a bit funny to navigate
<LaserJock> you can either use the code browser
<LaserJock> or use bzr
<willvdl> https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/ubuntu-seeds/edubuntu.feisty just shows the changes
<willvdl> not the actual seed file contents
<LaserJock> well, if you click on the latest revision you should be able to browse the contents
<willvdl> aha
<willvdl> http://codebrowse.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/ubuntu-seeds/edubuntu.feisty/files
<willvdl> Burgundavia, hey
<Burgundavia> hey willvdl
#edubuntu 2007-05-16
<bossie> i am trying to play flash files in firefox
<bossie> running edubuntu amd64
<bossie> any suggestions for a plugin?
<bossie> macromedia flash plugin in add/remove says it can't work under amd64
* moquist has no intentions of running a 64-bit desktop system for quite a while, for exactly these types of reasons.
<moquist> bossie: Sorry, dude. If you do figure something out, I'd love to hear about it. :)
<bossie> thanks, i really need it, so i suppose i go back to i386
<bossie> on http://plugindoc.mozdev.org/linux-amd64.html
<bossie> it says one can use flash player 7 with nspluginwrapper
<bossie> any idea what the pros & cons are?
<bossie> i don't have sound on the thin clients anyway
<bossie> gottogo
<jimhutchinson> I'm working on an education conference presentation project and am wondering which mail list would be appropriate to announce it and try and stir up some interest.
<jimhutchinson> The wiki for the project is here https://wiki.edubuntu.org/TIEColorado
<willvdl> RichEd, morning
<RichEd> 'lo willvdl
<willvdl> 'lo
<willvdl> Spent most of last night thinking about the process
<RichEd> and some happy conclusions ?
<willvdl> yeah, just trying to contain the scope
<RichEd> if the scope is too broad for the tech community, then we can toss some of it over into the education community jurisdiction ... but i agree that for the moment, we should go for small and solid to get something working
<RichEd> hey corey :)
<Burgundavia> hey RichEd
<RichEd> did you feel UDS was productive for you ?
<highvoltage> well, he became a council member, so he better say yes :p
<Burgundavia> absolutely
<Burgundavia> to both statements/questions :)
<willvdl> Burgundavia, see you made the train to Cadiz but Seb & co missed it :)
<Burgundavia> indeed
<Burgundavia> they should have just gotten on
<willvdl> ironic cause it was their idea to go there
<Burgundavia> we were going to go to Gibraltar but the car ended up being a lot more in Cadiz than Sevilla
<Burgundavia> so we took the AVE to Madrid instead
<Burgundavia> stayed a cool hotel in Cadiz, run by a couple
<ajmitch> hi
<dean_za> Hi , I am having issues with TCM , I have installed x11vnc , edited the rc.local file and moved K99rc.local to S99rc.local in /etc/rc2.d/ I have rebooted both server and clients ans I still cannot use either the share desktop or view desktop functions , can someone please give me hint as towhat else to try ,this is edubuntu 7.04
<RichEd> hi dean ... ogra or cbx33 are bext to ask about that ...
<RichEd> or else you could try in #ltsp ... sbalneav or jammcq may be able to help there
<dean_za> thanks Rich , is it supposed to work "out the box "
<dean_za> or could I have done something wrong soomewhere
<t94xr-lappy> RichEd, pm :)
<dean_za> can i join more than one channel at a time ?
<dean_za> kinda like a new "tab" in firefox ?
<RichEd> t94xr-lappy: give me a few mins ... busy with the upload ...
<RichEd> dean_za: what IRC client are you using
<RichEd> xchat lets you do what you want ... get it from add/remove ...
<RichEd> t94xr: here is the page: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/education/resources
<RichEd> uploading attachment now .. and will then need to link the attachment ... so 10 mins or so to being available
<t94xr-lappy> cool thanks ma n
<t94xr-lappy> sweet as
<RichEd> t94xr t94xr-lappy ... done ... please check that it works ?
<RichEd> willvdl: see ... https://wiki.ubuntu.com/education/resources
<RichEd> if you find a good site or doc or whatever, please add to the page as a placeholder ... we can process them later, but better than letting stuff float past down the stream of time
<willvdl> cool. might be good to post on ML
<willvdl> I'll port my bookmarks folder over later :)
<RichEd> willvdl: wait until I have it a bit neater ... needs a table format and a bit more guidance ... so let's use it ourself for a week or two and people here and then announce soonish when it is smoother
<willvdl> no worries. We'll fill that puppy up in no time :)
<t94xr-lappy> RichEd, downloading now - thanks man
<RichEd> great ... don't forget to send comments / experiences ... there are a truckload of applications to chose from there ... we'd like to know where we should start with our own focus to bring into edubuntu or recommend
<RichEd> ^ t94xr, t94xr-lappy ^
<t94xr-lappy> <3
<t94xr-lappy> looking thru it now man
<RichEd> yumy stuff innit ... compared to what you get for free from proprietary people ;)
<t94xr-lappy> yeah its really well put together
<RichEd> just found this on the same org site: Catalog of Free and Open Source Software for Small-Medium Enterprises
<RichEd> :) ... downloading from :
<RichEd> http://www.osv.org.au/index.cgi?tid=161
<RichEd> willvdl: who in canonical / ubuntu would find that SME stuff useful ? anyone ?
<willvdl> malcolm
* highvoltage would guess the people who are subscribed to this spec should also be interested: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/ubuntu-small-business-server
<willvdl> took the words out of my mouth
<RichEd> thanks :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi all
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi RichEd :)
* RichEd waves a floppy wrist to mr camping caiser
<jsgotangco> hi
<RichEd> hi jsgotangco
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
<jsgotangco> hey RichEd how's it going
<RichEd> jsgotangco: how's the new job
<jsgotangco> RichEd: what job???
<RichEd> someone said yesterday that you had a new job ?
<RichEd> jsgotangco: going too good at the moment ... to many exciting doors opening, but limited number of legs
<RichEd> *too
<jsgotangco> well i do have a new job within the ubuntu Community as a council member, but in real life, i just joined the unemployed labour force :)
<RichEd> ohhh ... CC "job" ... overworked and unpaid
<jsgotangco> haha
<RichEd> sorry to hear about the RL :( is it a problem at the moment ... or just a breather
<jsgotangco> its actually both
<jsgotangco> one just lead to another, but i guess that is my fate so i will just move on of course
<RichEd> Kamping_Kaiser: will chat next week regarding the training side we started yesterday ... but in a snapshot overview: the Ubuntu Training Manager is starting to work a programme with universities to incorporate Ubuntu into degree courses
<jsgotangco> i actually had an interview this morning with a local telecoms company so I will see how it goes
<RichEd> Get such courses LIP certified so that the person ends up with the academic qualification as well as the business qualification
<RichEd> Currently been done by Portsmouth University of their own accord, we are now trying to replicate the idea
<RichEd> So looking for a test case university in a few key areas over a geographic spread.
<RichEd> If you know of any Auz or NZ uni that teaches open source as part of degree ... let me know.
<Kamping_Kaiser> RichEd, awsome. i look forward to chatting when your able.
<Kamping_Kaiser> i'll ask around
<Kamping_Kaiser> RichEd, how 'open source' specifically - i know at leats one of adelaids unis teach using GCC for building, and some RH workstations
<Kamping_Kaiser> *least, Adelaide
<jsgotangco> who is the ubuntu training manager?
<RichEd> Kamping_Kaiser: we want one that has seen the light ... Portsmouth started to use Ubuntu in their own infrastructure, and then naturally started to base their coursework on it
<RichEd> jsgotangco: Billy Cina
<jsgotangco> i hear so many new names in corporate canonical lately
<RichEd> Kamping_Kaiser: they do courses like a 2 year masters in Internet Technology ... 12 months of which must be a large project ... with placement in a school or company
<Kamping_Kaiser> right. i'll ask around about open source in general, with a particular intrest in ubuntu
<RichEd> So it is a real hands on course to eject the student directly into work ... not theory and then a need to upskill into the real world
<Kamping_Kaiser> ok
<RichEd> how is this for a logic leap:
<RichEd> Database >> Wednesday May 09, 2007
<RichEd> Google
<RichEd> SOFTWARE / WINDOWS VERSUS LINUX
<RichEd> Microsoft director out to 'debunk mythology around open source'
<RichEd> DON SAMBANDARAKSA
<RichEd> Microsoft platform strategy director Bill Hilf
<RichEd> "The Free Software movement is dead. Linux doesn't exist in 2007. Even Linus has got a job today." Controversial statements from the head of Microsoft's Linux Labs, Bill Hilf.
<RichEd> Speaking on the last leg of a tour of Singapore, the Philippines, Malaysia, Indonesia and Thailand, Bill Hilf, more formally known as Microsoft's platform strategy director, was in the region to "be descriptive and intelligent in giving people an understanding of open source and debunk a lot of the mythology around open source."
<RichEd> He said that most customers run a distribution - RedHat, Novell, Suse or Mandriva. Most of the work on maintaining the Linux kernel is done by developers working for these distributions, he noted
<RichEd> "They are full-time employees, with 401K stock options. Some work for IBM or Oracle. What does that mean? It means that Linux doesn't exist any more in 2007. There is no free software movement. If someone says Linux is about Love, Peace and Harmony, I would tell them to do their research. There is no free software movement any more. There is big commercial [firms]  like IBM and there is small commercial [firms]  like Ubuntu," he said.
<RichEd> The former IBM employee said that IBM's work on Linux is aimed at creating more reliable storage solutions and a more reliable mainframe.
<RichEd> "People ask me, why are you doing this? Why did you do the Novell deal? Why aren't you doing Office on Linux? The summary is quite simple. Growth of the ecosystem equals growth of the [Windows]  platform," he said.
<RichEd> Hilf said that the Linux phenomenon had nothing to do with Linux, but rather it had a lot to do with Apache, MySQL and PHP. It was those applications which pulled Linux up with it, the "Visual Basic of open source."
<RichEd> Hilf described Microsoft's interest in open source as a business interest, without altruistic community love or with marketin
<RichEd> oops ... sorry about the flood ...
* RichEd apologises ... was supposed to be 2 lines
<jsgotangco> too bad I don't feel the same way as Bill Hilf
<Kamping_Kaiser> ^^
<RichEd> the logic leap is absurd ... working for a salary for company producing open source software does not mean that the s/w costs the end user money
* Kamping_Kaiser notices his edubuntu iso downloads failed for the 3 days he was out - *sigh*
<Kamping_Kaiser> RichEd, he could have been refereing to 'Free software', rather the Open Source, and bluring the lines to cause pain
<RichEd> ==== edubuntu meeting in #ubuntu-meeting === 5 mins
<RichEd> so the software can still be free ...
<RichEd> people who work at univrsities get paid ... but some write software
<RichEd> and give the s/w away
<RichEd> the point is that there is no logic connection at all
<jsgotangco> right
<Kamping_Kaiser> *i'm* aware of that. but causing confusion in the minds of peopel is what MS do a fair bit of
<jsgotangco> he doesn't understand it at all
* Kamping_Kaiser just sat through 2 days of such stuff
<RichEd> you have free software, and paid for software ... the employee or no-employee is just a tangential sh!tstir
<Kamping_Kaiser> RichEd, btw, got a link for that paste?
<ogra> jsgotangco, be sure he *does* understand it ... what he says is on purpose
<jsgotangco> that too
<ogra> its marketing babbling
<jsgotangco> ah well shame on him being part of the open source labs anyways
<jsgotangco> (of MS that is, if it actually exists)
<ogra> yeah
<RichEd> Kamping_Kaiser: http://www.bangkokpost.com/090507_Database/09May2007_data05.php
<Kamping_Kaiser> jsgotangco, i'd be confident it exists. they need to look for patents somewhere ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> RichEd, thanks
<jsgotangco> ogra: so you actually are a classmate PC user now?
<RichEd> Kamping_Kaiser: perhaps the site name gives a clue as to what he is doing ;)
<ogra> MS always spreaded FUD ... the novell deal wont change their habits ;)
<ogra> jasyup
<Kamping_Kaiser> dell joining them wont help either
<ogra> err
<ogra> jsgotangco, yup
<jsgotangco> lucky!
<ogra> tiny!
<jsgotangco> well you are *big*
<ogra> aned slooow yet ... with edubuntu ...
<ogra> i'm working on fixing that
<jsgotangco> but still! its exciting!
<RichEd> ==== edubuntu meeting in #ubuntu-meeting === Now !
<ogra> indeed it is
<jsgotangco> i've only have access to OLPC XO-1 and its nice, but I cannot say that it made me feel excited
<Kamping_Kaiser> jsgotangco, the UI?
<jsgotangco> ahh no not really, the hardware is really cool, especially the display, it just feels a bit heavy to me...
<Kamping_Kaiser> 50% f the wieght is the battery
<jsgotangco> yeah, we don't have the technology yet to generate eletricity from air it seems
<Kamping_Kaiser> we do, its just a bit larger then the laptop
<jsgotangco> without using wind vanes?
<jsgotangco> heh
<Kamping_Kaiser> on the subject of 'business can afford fast bandwidth', in australia a lot of the place is covered by satalite/isdn
<Kamping_Kaiser> 200mb/month, 12cents/mb over
<jsgotangco> outside metropolitan areas?
<Kamping_Kaiser> 3g has (iirc) 500mb/month, and several dollars(5-10)/mb over
<Kamping_Kaiser> thats central australia
<Kamping_Kaiser> 'the edge' is mostly adsl/cable capable
<jsgotangco> ahh yeah
<Kamping_Kaiser> and quite a number of people (some must include small business) are on rims, so adsl is hard to get for them (read imposible without a new phone line)
<jsgotangco> RichEd: i got this email and forwarded it to you
* RichEd will check
<RichEd> highvoltage: you there dude ?
<highvoltage> RichEd: partially, I'm catching up with a ~two week backlog
<RichEd> highvoltage: i see you are part of that small business server spec ... can you give the subsrcibers that Free Software for SME doc url i mentioned that you said would be useful
<RichEd> I can't find a way to add it into the blueprint on LP
<highvoltage> RichEd: mind pasting that link again?
<Burgundavia> anybody can edit the whitebaord RichEd
<jsgotangco> Burgundavia: did you gain "some" weight?
<t94xr-lappy> RichEd, do you ever sleep?
<Burgundavia> jsgotangco: why do you say that?
* Burgundavia is confused
<jsgotangco> i just saw some pics from flickr
* willvdl runs for cover
<Burgundavia> linky?
<Burgundavia> too late willvdl, the pictures are taken
<jsgotangco> must be just the angle of the shot
<RichEd> Burgundavia / highvoltage : added to whiteboard
<RichEd> t94xr-lappy: I am not a 24hr person ... that honour goes to far more people than me :)
<t94xr-lappy> lol
<highvoltage> Burgundavia: ok
* highvoltage hands RichEd a Bar One
* RichEd accepts only a mini bar version
<Burgundavia> jsgotangco: which is the link?
<jsgotangco> http://www.flickr.com/photos/8294638@N02/499359898/
<jsgotangco> hehe
<jsgotangco> well not that exactly
<jsgotangco> i just thought it looked like some holywood bad guy shot
<Burgundavia> http://www.flickr.com/photos/8294638@N02/499356410/in/photostream/
<Burgundavia> this one?
<jsgotangco> yeah
<Burgundavia> I am pulling a face, but I have gained about 5/10 pounds in the last 6 months
<Burgundavia> more office work
<jsgotangco> i look terrible lately too, but since i am taking time off, hvae started doing my morning run again
<RichEd> jsgotangco: got the mail ... will try to help ... we have another thread going with a guy from brazil uni looking to help in community & schools so will link then up
<jsgotangco> cool thanks!
* RichEd -> collection 20 mins
<Kamping_Kaiser> gnigh tall
<Kamping_Kaiser> *gnight all
<Kamping_Kaiser> see you 'then'
<willvdl> meduxa hi there
<jsgotangco> ok time for me to retire too
<jsgotangco> good night
<mcsd> is there a way to exit chroot ... do I just change user... I booted off a live cd and mount my harddrive to the cd then chroot into the harddrive and now I want to run updates but it fails when running chroot
<gnomefreak> mcsd: exit will exit you from chroot
<mcsd> gnomefreak: thank you
<mcsd> so if I exit and run apt-get update in the same terminal which system am I updating the mounted harddrive or the live cd?
<gnomefreak> live
<bddebian> Heya
<meduxa> willvdl hi
<mcsd> is there a way to update an installed harddrive while running the live cd?
<Burgundavia> yes
<mcsd> how can I target the harddrive with apt-get update?
<mcsd> I can't seem to do it chroot
<Burgundavia> ahh
<Burgundavia> so you have mounted it and chrooted into it?
<mcsd> yeah
<Burgundavia> you might have to manually mount proc
<mcsd> it is mounted
<mcsd> I have proc and dev mounted
<Burgundavia> right
<Burgundavia> what is apt saying?
<mcsd> could not resolve addresses
<Burgundavia> have you brought up the network?
<mcsd> yes
<mcsd> I can update with sudo but not with chroot ... I am guessing that is how it is designed ... but if I update with sudo am I updating the harddrive?
<mcsd> or are the changes just caching into memory for the live cd
<ogra> copy /etc/resolv.conf from the host to the chroot
<ogra> and mount /proc in the chroot if you are in there
<mcsd> is anyone familiar with lilo?  I have an error but I cannot tell if it is from fstab or lilo.conf
<mcsd> check root= bootarg cat /proc/cmdline      or missing modules, devices: cat /proc/modules ls /dev    ALERT! does not exist.  Dropping to shell
* ogra hasnt used lilo for more than 5 years
* ogra doesnt even know anybody personally who has ...
<ogra> any particular reason to not use grub ?
<mcsd> I have to Dell optiplex 320 will not work with grub
<ogra> ah
<mcsd> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=409345
<mcsd> Ati's sb6000 chipset was written improperly even though Dell sells it as an open source model...so I asked what open source works on it...they said open office...nice answer
<ogra> heh
<ogra> they didnt lie then :)
<mcsd> that would mean all proprietary pc's are open source ...yea
<ogra> very diplomatic
<mcsd> I would like to order about 400 edubuntu cds but I keep getting directed to ubuntu website and only kubuntu and ubuntu are versions available...I received a few samples in beautiful packaging ... is there a way to order more?
<Burgundavia> mcsd: via shipit
<LaserJock> did you try shipit.edubuntu.org?
<mcsd> yeah but it says it will send them free of charge
<LaserJock> right
<mcsd> but they will send several hundred free of charge?
<LaserJock> mcsd: I think so
<LaserJock> especially if you have a good justification for several hundred
<LaserJock> ogra: you around? It appears I'm about to expire from the edubuntu-bugsquad
<willvdl> LaserJock, heya
<willvdl> mcsd, if you can provide a good justification for that many CD's then it will be considered by ShipIt
<willvdl> we normally ship half of that to the LoCo teams
<willvdl> where are you based?
<willvdl> LaserJock, how was the wedding?
<alfred_> can anyone help me figure out local devices on a new install of edubuntu LTSP feisty
<LaserJock> willvdl: good, hot and long, but good
* willvdl pictures moquist saying "hawt!"
<LaserJock> hahaha
<tristan_> can someone help me here with a simple question?
<tristan_> in the past i ran debian with 2 monitors+1 keyboards/mouses on one pc and now I want something like that as a thinclient using edubuntu
<tristan_> so actually it are 2 clients
<tristan_> is something like that possible out of the box?
<willvdl> sounds like a job for edubuntu thin clients!
<tristan_> yes, but a setup like this is not very common i guess?
<tristan_> using one pc for two thin clients?
<tristan_> maybe I should give it a try and ask questions when i've atleast tried it ;)
<willvdl> well, you can work off the server
<willvdl> and set the other one up as thin client
<willvdl> LaserJock, can you read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdubuntuApplicationReview (short) and tell me if it makes sense yet?
<tristan_> willvdl: what do you think.. I have 2 pc's capable to run ubuntu or edubuntu and one rente pc which is capable to do anything
<tristan_> is it worth it to setup thinclients?
<tristan_> or should I install them standalone?
<tristan_> *rente=recent
<tristan_> it's for a "give-away-store" in the netherlands with free internet fascilities
<willvdl> depends on what you want to do with them but you could setup up the 2 older ones to serve off your recent PC. How much RAM has it got? Nics etc?
<tristan_> this pc has only 512MB, but it's enough for what I do
<tristan_> the nics are just 3com 100mbit nics
<tristan_> but that should be fine
<tristan_> i just have to handle 2 clients atm and maybe expand it in the future
<willvdl> if you have the time, give it a go. could prove useful
<tristan_> i have to pull some wires then
<tristan_> but that's no problem
<tristan_> I will do it next week
<willvdl> cool. good luck. jsut check the minimum RAM requirements. can't remember what they are :)
<LaserJock> willvdl: well, it looks fine, although it seems like our spec got neutered
<willvdl> LaserJock, not neutered, just scoped
<tristan_> I readed a review which was talking about a minimum of 512MB
<tristan_> for the server
<LaserJock> willvdl: well, is there a spec for the Ubuntu Education Community part?
<tristan_> should work I guess, since my other PC's did work with 128MB too
<willvdl> LaserJock, not yet, but we'll need one. specifically leaving this spec open ended for that purpose
<LaserJock> I'm not sure why it needs to have a separate spec though
<LaserJock> it's all one spec, IMO
<willvdl> it's specced according to scope :)
<willvdl> scope can grow
<LaserJock> well, it's not very likely to get approved if it's a "this is a spec that depends on a non-existant spec" spec
<tristan_> what's on the classroom server add-on CD?
<LaserJock> most of the educational software
<willvdl> tristan_, additional educational apps
<willvdl> we're working on providing a list
<tristan_> ok :)
<tristan_> I'm downloading the iso now btw
<tristan_> sorry for my stupid questions btw
<willvdl> not stupid at all
<tristan_> well, there was a time a compiled programm's and was checking dependencies :P
<tristan_> ubuntu made me lazy
<willvdl> ubuntu freed you to do useful stuff :)
<tristan_> no
<tristan_> it made me lazy ;)
<tristan_> btw.. does Canonical ship edubuntu CD's?
<LaserJock> yes
<tristan_> why didn't I notice that in the past
<tristan_> :\
<tristan_> it makes more sense to give those CD's away to familys with kids
<tristan_> do they have edubuntu stickers at canonical too?
<tristan_> for on my window?
<LaserJock> I think they only have Ubuntu ones
<LaserJock> but I'm not positive
<willvdl> only seen ubuntu ones
<willvdl> might be some on diy site
<willvdl> check with #ubuntu-marketing
<tristan_> how is the translation of edubuntu into dutch?
<willvdl> urk, asking some fine questions :)
<willvdl> need to check on Launchpad for that one :)
<LaserJock> tristan_: it should be quite good
<tristan_> ok
<tristan_> :)
<willvdl> ooooh https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-drupal-theme/
<willvdl> tristan_, https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/feisty/+lang/nl
<willvdl> remember edubuntu is based on ubuntu
<tristan_> i know
<tristan_> it r0x with all those suggestions with translations from other packages
<tristan_> some of those translations sucks though
<tristan_> hmmz.. my english sux.. I think `dodge' should be translated as `neerslaan'
<tristan_> but I'm not sure
<tristan_> can somebody help me?
<tristan_> to reveil it's context
<tristan_> so I'm sure of the translation?
<tristan_> could it be used like "the riotpolice dodged the riot"?
<tristan_> or doesn't it make sense?
<willvdl> what package?
<tristan_> it think the last one
<tristan_> I'm not sure
<willvdl> if it's gimp, then I presume dodge as in "dodge and burn"
<tristan_> kubuntu-docs
<tristan_> :P
<tristan_> it says "dodge your enemies"
<willvdl> avoid your enemies then
<willvdl> vermy in Afrikaans
<tristan_> aah
<tristan_> ontwijken :)
<tristan_> like a pacifist
<tristan_> thanks
<tristan_> wtf am I translating kubuntu docs :\
<tristan_> I don't like KDE
<tristan_> wtf
<tristan_> ohw.. I see.. it's casue of those fancy red indicationbar
<tristan_> those=that
<tristan_> my english sux
<willvdl> you mean "sucks"?
<willvdl> :)
<tristan_> I don't have a ks key on my keyboard
<tristan_> :P
<tristan_> ubuntu made me lazy, remember? ;)
<willvdl> if that's so then how did you jsut type "ks"?
<tristan_> ctrl+alt+x ;p
<willvdl> I thought it was ctrl+alt+F4
<tristan_> I use that for my coffee
<tristan_> edubuntu download allmost finished :)
<bolson> need help pm me
<elias> how can I send a message to all X users on the local X-server?
<elias> all xterminals
<elias> (edgy ltsp)
<elias> I somehow am looking for a gnome wall command
<alfred_> fuse not working to map local devices feisty edubuntu install.  Only thing that makes sense is the terminal does not know it's hostname
<alfred_> anyone?
<alfred_> anyone even really here? Is this the right place for ltsp help?
#edubuntu 2007-05-17
<SimonAnibal> Hey, is there a problem with the Edubuntu installer CD?
<SimonAnibal> Feisty, that is
<SimonAnibal> For some reason it keep dying on me halfway through the install process
<SimonAnibal> :-(
<SimonAnibal> It keeps dying on me during the "Select and install software" phase
<bimberi> SimonAnibal: It could be a bad CD, a bad burn or a bad ISO that it was burnt from
<bimberi> !verify
<ubotu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<SimonAnibal> It's a shipit CD is why I'm skeptical, but I'll run the MD5 test
<SimonAnibal> I could install the standard Ubuntu on this same machine, so I don't think it's a hardware issue (like a faulty CD drive or something)
<bimberi> hmmk, i haven't tried one of my shipit CDs yet.  Bad CDs/batches have been known.  I think there's a verify CD option in the boot menu too
<SimonAnibal> bimberi, 40% as I hit enter
<SimonAnibal> Hmmm, the CD-ROM integrity test was successful. The CD-ROM is valid.
<SimonAnibal> Maybe I should try again without a network cable plugged in...
<SimonAnibal> though that shouldn't matter
<SimonAnibal> I'm trying to build an Edubuntu stand-alone workstation box for a couple of my nieces
<SimonAnibal> Maybe I should just re-install vanilla Ubuntu and "aptitude install edubuntu-desktop"
<SimonAnibal> It's weird that the Ubiquity installer would succeed where the ncurse based Debian Installer chokes
<SimonAnibal> bimberi, thanks for being a sounding board
<bimberi> SimonAnibal: sorry, i was a bit of an absent one, i had to step away for a bit :)
<bimberi> vanilla ubuntu + edubuntu-desktop would be fine.  I'm not sure if it switches to the Edubuntu artwork though
<SimonAnibal> I'm giving the ncurses installer one more chance without being plugged into the network
<SimonAnibal> I'm wondering if it got hung up trying to connect to the Ubuntu serves
<SimonAnibal> though why, god only knows
<SimonAnibal> or, more precisely, why is one thing I haven't tried to answer
<bimberi> i think if it gets an internet connection it will grap updated packages during the install
<SimonAnibal> We'll see if it matters, it's about to mess up or not...
<bimberi> *grab
<bimberi> k
<SimonAnibal> well, if it is about to mess up, it's going to be messing up later in the process than it did WITH a network connection
<SimonAnibal> Hmmm, well, it seems stuck at 6% saying "Please wait...", I think I'll be optimistic and believe it's the same issue that plagues the Ubuntu Server install and just give it some time to work through whatever it needs to work through
<SimonAnibal> ACK! *Insert Shocking Expletive Here*
<bimberi> !ohmy
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<bimberi> just kidding :P
<SimonAnibal> An installation step failed. You can try to run the failing item again from the menu, or skip it and choose something else. The failing step is: Select and install software
<bimberi> :/
<SimonAnibal> Well, hmmm, this time it's letting me go ahead and install GRUB to the MBR, maybe I have a "working enough" system...
<SimonAnibal> Though I must say: If I weren't well versed in Ubuntu. I would have given up hours ago
<bimberi> well yes, if it boots ok and you can get it on the 'net then you can finish the install by installing edubuntu-desktop
<bimberi> SimonAnibal: indeed, what you're experiencing is definitely not desirable
<SimonAnibal> yeah, I seem to have a CLI only install, I'll plug myself into the net and sudo aptitude install edubuntu-desktop and see if that helps
<bimberi> kk, you might have to disable the CD repository and enable the internet ones
<SimonAnibal> yeah...I had to manually dhclient
<SimonAnibal> but, umm, I have no nano to edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<bronze> SimonAnibal: you probably still have vi.
<bronze> also ed, and ex, and sed.
<SimonAnibal> You're right
<SimonAnibal> I was fixin' to echo "line" >> /etc/apt/source.list *lol*
<bronze> that works fine too. :-)
<bronze> thats classic *NIX shell work.
<SimonAnibal> Is my geek showing?
<bimberi> vi ?
* bronze peeks.. "a little" 
<SimonAnibal> is it deb http://archive.us.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ feisty universe ??
<bronze> bimberi: vi is the screen editor for *NIX/Linux.  (also emacs but we wont mention that)
<bimberi> thanks bronze, it was actually a shortcut question as to whether SimonAnibal could use vi in the absense of nano
<bimberi> SimonAnibal: no
<bronze> heh
<bronze> sry. :)
<bimberi> SimonAnibal: deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ feisty main restricted
<bimberi> bronze: np :)
<SimonAnibal> bimberi, I've been school in some white-belt vi (that is, hit i to type, hit Esc+:+qw to save and get back to cli)
<bimberi> cool
<bimberi> just think - if the CD was good you would never have needed to learn that :)
<bimberi> s/needed to learn/learnt/
<bimberi> (much more positive)
<SimonAnibal> *lol* I had to learn that to work on Ubuntu Servers at the school I work at
<SimonAnibal> It just turned out to be quite useful here as well
<bimberi> ah, kk :)
<SimonAnibal> though, honestly, I'd probably been more skilled with echos and append pipes
<SimonAnibal> goodnight
<bimberi> nn
<harriet> I've been playing with my new install of edubuntu and the Applications/Education packages seem to have drifted off into hyperspace.  Could anyone tell me how I can replace them?
<bimberi> harriet: install the package "edubuntu-desktop"
<LaserJock> harriet: is that a 7.04 install?
<harriet> Yes, it's the 7.04
<LaserJock> you'll want to get the Server Addon CD
<bimberi> harriet: was it the LiveCD?
<bimberi> s/was/is/
<LaserJock> hmm
* bimberi suspects bug 113719
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 113719 in ubiquity "Edubuntu Feisty Desktop CD install doesn't install the education suite" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113719
<LaserJock> could be
<harriet> Synaptic tells me (with a green splodge) that I already have the edubuntu-desktop installed!!
<LaserJock> you probably do
<harriet> No, not a live CD.  I did the install to the HDD
<LaserJock> from the Desktop CD or Server CD?
<harriet> Installed from the live CD Desktop
<LaserJock> ok, then it probably is bug 113719
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 113719 in ubiquity "Edubuntu Feisty Desktop CD install doesn't install the education suite" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113719
<harriet> the link describes the bug but doesn't seem to offer a workaround.
<LaserJock> well, using the Server Addon CD should work
<harriet> OK.  I'll burn the server CD but what do I do with that?
<LaserJock> just burn the Server Addon CD
<LaserJock> then put it in and dialog should pop up
<LaserJock> * a dialog
<harriet> OK I'll give it a go.  Thanks V much.
<harriet> Before I do that though, is there any point in telling Synaptic to remove and then re-install the package?
<LaserJock> you could also install the individual apps via net
<LaserJock> no, edubuntu-desktop no long depends on those packages I don't think
<LaserJock> well, actually let me check
<harriet> Longins list of incividual apps, and I can't remember what they were/are.  Looking for the simple/dirty way to get it working.
<LaserJock> nope, edubuntu-desktop doesn't depend on edu stuff
<LaserJock> do you know what you want to install?
<harriet> Just the grab-bag that was showing with the live CD
<LaserJock> hmm, unfortunately that's not straightfoward right now :/
<LaserJock> the addon cd is about as good as I can think of right now
<LaserJock> but it still requires a bit of choosing
<bimberi> I've been browsing packages.ubuntu.com and yes, edubuntu-desktop no longer depends on those packages
<bimberi> harriet: my apologies for that bad advice
<bimberi> perhaps an "edubuntu-live" metapackage should be controlling what ubiquity installs
<LaserJock> well, it's a bit complicated
<bimberi> fair enough
<LaserJock> but perhaps something like that might be the answer though
<LaserJock> more likely would be removing ubiquity from the Desktop CD ;-)
<bimberi> lol
<LaserJock> well, we did discuss it
<LaserJock> the livecd is getting more and more different from the server cd
<bimberi> erk, time to go.  bye for now
<LaserJock> cy
<harriet> One thought.  Is it likely that the packages are on the computer but not showing in the Applications/Education menu?  How would I check this?
<LaserJock> it's quite unlikely
<LaserJock> but if you right click on "Applications" you can edit the menu
<harriet> Thanks.  I don't want to do that 'by hand'.
<LaserJock> but it's a known issue with the LiveCD
<LaserJock> so I'm pretty sure you're just missing the apps
<harriet> Using Applications/Add-remove I have been able to put some of them back and that will be OK until I get round to burning the server CD.
<harriet> Thanks heaps for pointing me in a good ditection.
<LaserJock> no problem
<harriet> TTFN
<LaserJock> sorry about that
<LaserJock> we weren't able to fix it before release
<harriet> While I'm on here, any idea of whether Beryl could be integrated in a (soon) future release of edubuntu?
<LaserJock> it's already available in 7.04
<harriet> Do I just type beryl-manager?
<LaserJock> well, there is a new Desktop Effects gui
<LaserJock> in System->Preferences
<LaserJock> I *think* that turns on compiz
<LaserJock> but I'm pretty sure beryl is available as well
<harriet> Thanks again, LaserJock.  Catch you again soon...
<RichEd> greetz
<LaserJock> ah RichEd
<RichEd> hello LaserJock
<RichEd> LaserJock: can you give me a short update on the dynamic menu status ... is there any chance we can get it into gutsy ?
<LaserJock> RichEd: yes, I think it's certainly possible
<LaserJock> I was sort of waiting on some of the network-auth stuff
<LaserJock> as it's related to user management, IMO
<RichEd> LaserJock: so who do I need to poke with a sharp stick to get things moving to help you get things done
<LaserJock> RichEd: I just sent an email to edubuntu-devel
<RichEd> LaserJock: okie ... let me know if i can help
<RichEd> The way I see it is that the next 6 months will see a huge amount of serious interest in Ubuntu and Edubuntu for wider scale education deployment ... and that we need to have a plan for a complete solution. I see the menus as being part of that requirement.
<RichEd> So if I can help in any way, give me a direct nudge please.
<LaserJock> well, some of it's me getting projects pruned
<LaserJock> so I can focus my time on Edubuntu
<LaserJock> because it's really pretty close
<LaserJock> I essentially just need a GUI to pull the pieces together
<RichEd> hi t94xr ... played with any FLOSS from the catalogue yet ?
<zzsputnik> hello!when i run DVB-T with Kaffeine it stalls really bad and there is no sound. what can do?
<faf_dk> hi.. I'm trying to make a edubuntu install usb, anyone have a link to a tutorial? plz
<faf_dk> I had followed this: http://www.edoceo.com/liber/ubuntu-live-usb.php - but it's outdated
<faf_dk> no casper or disctree
<faf_dk> Would like to use extlinux if possible
<faf_dk> ok.. i'm gonna build a portable pxe install server on my labtop...
<willvdl> moquist, eeek, I'm an apostrophe fiend! :)
<moquist> willvdl: heh :)
<moquist> ogra: does the 'gtk' greeter fall under the overall 'ldm' project?
<willvdl> I wanted to join the apostrophe protection agency a while back. can't seem to find the url at the mo...
<moquist> willvdl: I totally know what you 'mean'.
<moquist> Oh, in pairs they're not apostrophes anymore, are they. Hmm. My abuse attempt has failed.
<willvdl> m'oquist: yeah
<moquist> willvdl wins
<moquist> Though if that's in reference to jammcq's contention that I'm Irish, it should be "mo'quist".
<moquist> willvdl: I don't really have any substantial comments about the spec ATM, but I'm thrilled it's being pursued.
<moquist> Just FYI.
<willvdl> well, it's a mondo important one
* willvdl goes hunting for lunch
<moquist> ogra: I'd be happy to do some testing of your C ldm implementation if it's ready for testing.
<savetheWorld> Encourage everyone to conserve apostrophes.  Use them only where theyre needed.  Example - contractions work perfectly well without 'em
<savetheWorld> (member of the apostrophe conservation league)
<willvdl> http://www.apostrophe.fsnet.co.uk/
<happywithed> hello everyone
<happywithed> I finally got my edubuntu classroom up and running, but would like some help with other configuration stuff
<happywithed> For instance, is it possible to take the NFS out of the Edubuntu server and share it with other non-linux machines?
<savetheWorld> happywithed: You mean share files with other machines by using NFS?
<happywithed> Yes, any ideas how to do that?
<savetheWorld> happywithed: what kinds of machines are those other machines? Windows perhaps?......... :-)
<happywithed> I have 6 other machines running on the same internet connection,  1 mac, 2 vistas, 2 xps and 1 win2000
<savetheWorld> and?
<happywithed> right now I forked the internet connection through a router, with one cable going to my edubuntu server and the other going to a router serving the other machines
<savetheWorld> thats one router too many.
<happywithed> I was hoping you would say that!
<savetheWorld> Internet-->router-->LAN(hub or switch)--[many machines] 
<savetheWorld> but what has that to do with sharing files via NGFS?>
<savetheWorld> *NFS
<happywithed> I take that back. Actually it is more like:
<happywithed> --internet-switch-(edubuntu router)
<happywithed> the edubuntu connects to the thin clients and the router to the other 6 machines
<savetheWorld> happywithed: I assume there is a hub or switrch between the edubuntu machine and the 6 other machines?
<happywithed> so, from the internet to the switch, from the switch it forks to the router and the edubuntu server
<happywithed> no, right now they are not connected, because the edubuntu server does not give ip addresses to the other machines when connected
<happywithed> it only serves the thin clients
<savetheWorld> happywithed: somehow that makes no sense.  How many NICS are in your edubuntu router/server
<happywithed> I tried it and had to place the other 6 machines on a separate router for that reason
<happywithed> the edubuntu server has 2 nics
<happywithed> I'll draw a diagram in the pastebin, wait
<happywithed> Here is the diagram http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21271/
<happywithed> I was wrong.  I looked at the wrong notes before, so I went to the right diagram this time
<happywithed> What I would like to do is to have a single location to save the files for the students.  The issue is really twofold.
<savetheWorld> what kind  of device is the thing labeled "Router"
<happywithed> I would like the students to have a single log in account.  Right now they have 7, one for the thin clients and one each for the other 6 machines.
<happywithed> The router is a Lynksys Broadband router with wireless access.
<happywithed> The other issue is to have have a single location for the files.  Right now they have a home directory in the edubuntu server and a home directory in each of the other 6 machines.
<happywithed> Thus my mention of the NFS
<savetheWorld> that arrangement is forcing all your traffic between the thin clients and the 6 "other" to go through the edubuntu server., possibly that may cause issues.  I would rather see the 6 "other" on the same switch as the the thin clients if you are going to do file sharing between them.
<savetheWorld> The DHCP issue is definitely resolvable.
<savetheWorld> single login should be done by using LDAP for authorization across all the system, served by the edudbuntu server.
<happywithed> Yes, I would also like to have the same switch, but when I did that I lost the internet connection for the 6 other machines
<savetheWorld> also resovable.
<savetheWorld> *resolvable
<happywithed> OK, where do I start?
<savetheWorld> and as for file sharing taht can be done via either NFS or SAMBA(CIFS)
<happywithed> Question.
<happywithed> Aren't the edubuntu server and the 6 other machines on separate networks?
<savetheWorld> Well, I have to run, but in #ltsp are many experts who can help you, and by shhowing them your diagram you will earn some instant respect from them becauee you are providing good information up front
<savetheWorld> no - they are on seperate network segments
<savetheWorld> also - they don't have to be.
<savetheWorld> they can be on the same segment
<happywithed> Since the edubuntu server has its own dhcp and so does the router, I thought they would be on separate networks
<savetheWorld> "seperate sub-nets" would be the correct term
<happywithed> Yes, I would like them to be on the same network and segment
<savetheWorld> still just one network.
<happywithed> *subnets
<SimonAnibal> happywithed, the edubuntu server can be a dhcp client on one network interface and dhcp server on the other
<savetheWorld> SimonAnibal: that is the current situation.
<happywithed> yes that's right
<SimonAnibal> ah, well, then the edubuntu server is on two networks, and the windows boxes and the thin clients are on different networks
<happywithed> subnets, you mean?
<SimonAnibal> *shrug* :-) I don't know the vocab
<savetheWorld> happywithed: The LTSP folks can advise on the LDAP stuff and setting up the edubuntu server to do DHCP for the "other" and etc..
<savetheWorld> I have to go.
<savetheWorld>  BBL
<SimonAnibal> Later!
<happywithed> is there a LTSP channel?
<SimonAnibal> happywithed, did you used to be frustratedwithed?
<happywithed> yes
<SimonAnibal> yeah, #ltsp
<SimonAnibal> happywithed, heheh, well, I'm happy to see your nick change in that way
<happywithed> ok, thanks I'll try there, then
<happywithed> Yes, me too.  I was really frustrated, but now things are working so I am very happy ;-)
<SimonAnibal> mount
<mcsd> do all linux distros reference the same kernel?
<moquist> mcsd: there is one kernel, compiled with many differing sets of patches and modules.
<moquist> mcsd: So th answer is "yes and no".
<mcsd> is there a web page that describes all possible boot options...I haven't come across one yet
<mcsd> or at least I do not know how to phrase it
<willvdl> have you checked through the help.u.c wiki?
<moquist> mcsd: I don't think you're going to find a single source with all the info you're looking for. It would help if you could describe which options you're interested in; i.e., what are you trying to do?
* moquist has to tend to some homework for a while, will be back later
<mcsd> well my immediate problem is that my SATA drive on a Optiplex 320 does not detect unless I use 'pci=nomsi' it seems to plague a lot of Dells
<mcsd> I found that option as a suggestion...it works but I would like to learn all the options if possible
<SimonAnibal> So, is the Edubuntu CD that comes through shipit a SERVER CD?
<SimonAnibal> That wouldn't explain the weird problems I had last night that ended up with a base command-line only install from which I had to edit /etc/apt/sources.list and sudo aptitude install edubuntu-desktop
<nealmcb> A colleague of mine just started the page https://wiki.edubuntu.org/Lessons  to support his presentation to https://wiki.edubuntu.org/TIEColorado   Any input would be MOST welcome!
<RichEd> nealmcb: tellhim to look at: http://openlearn.open.ac.uk/
<happywithed> hello
<happywithed> Anyone had any experience with using edubuntu to authenticate users through an external ldap server?
<happywithed> I would like to setup an ldap server at my school so that not only the edubuntu thin clients, but also other machines can authenticate to a single ldap server
<happywithed> Has anyone attempted this?  Are there any docs?
<happywithed> I found the answer to my question above here: http://www.vcsvikings.org/docuwiki/cgi-bin/moin.cgi/
<happywithed> It seems that moquist did this.  I bow to moquist!!!
<nealmcb> RichEd: thanks - I'll check it out
<nealmcb> RichEd: on the https://wiki.edubuntu.org/Lessons site, Jim is looking for lessons tailored to free software, as a way to pitch edubuntu to the K-12 conference he is speaking at.   The OU looks like more generic lessons for a university audience.
<nealmcb> So again, if anyone knows of lesson plans for teachers that leverage and show off free software that ships with edubuntu, please let https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JimHutchinson know
<nealmcb> I pointed the various edubuntu mailing lists out to him - hopefully he's asked there also
<cbx33> ping ogra
<moquist> happywithed: yep, the smbldap-installer is my fault.
<moquist> happywithed: How is your network doing now?
<happywithed> hi moquist
<happywithed> It is going great!!!
<moquist> happywithed: And yes, I administer two school networks (120 & 2000 users, respectively) where we run Samba backed by OpenLDAP. It's not the best solution, but it's hardly the worst.
<moquist> happywithed: Great! I'm glad to hear that.
<happywithed> I am now able to connect all my wintels and mactels to my ltsp thin clients, an hp color printer and a legacy ricoh laser printer
<happywithed> It is looking good,
<moquist> happywithed: I continue to harbor aspirations of packaging the smbldap-configure part of the smbldap-installer for Ubuntu.
<Burgundavia> moquist: do you run pure Linux?
<moquist> happywithed: Are you running Edubntu Feisty?
<happywithed> I was just reading about it in your wiki and also the Samba3 by example book you recommended
<happywithed> yes, it is feisty
<moquist> Burgundavia: We have ~400 TCs, 2 Edubuntu servers, and ~320 Windows XP clients.
<Burgundavia> ahh
<moquist> happywithed: Samba3 by example is great.
<moquist> happywithed: I haven't personally tested the smbldap-installer on Feisty, but a couple people independently sent me the same patch, so I applied it and re-released. I hope it works for you (if you choose to use it). :-p
<happywithed> I am now conspiring, oops, planning to configure a dedicated ldap server for all my boxes to authenticate from
<happywithed> I would love to try, but I am still edubuntating, oops, educating myself
<Burgundavia> if you only have linux machines, openldap works great
<moquist> happywithed: I should warn you that samba has recently incorporated better ldapsam support directly into their project, rendering the smbldap-tools project (which the smbldap-installer installs and configures) obsolete. I'm not yet sure what impact, if any, upgrading to the improved samba and ceasing use of the smbldap-tools will have.
<moquist> This is all on my list of things to get to and figure out Real Soon(TM).
<happywithed> I short, do you think it is possible to have a dedicated ldap server for all the thin clients and xtels boxes to authenticate from?
<happywithed> With either the new samba or your script?
<moquist> happywithed: In each of those two schools I mentioned, we have one authentication server running Ubuntu Dapper, and using the smbldap-tools to administer samba with an OpenLDAP backend. So yes, it is possible.
<moquist> happywithed: And the newer ldapsam support in samba does the same thing (AFAIU), just without the separate set of tools.
<happywithed> great!
<happywithed> I'll read some more and try it.
<moquist> happywithed: If you have to do this right now, I would recommend the smbldap-installer as being the easiest road forward.
* moquist nods
<happywithed> Your previous help was really good and got me right to where I wanted to be, so you have gained my respect
<moquist> If you're just doing this to learn, then that's probably the way to go (with "Samba3 By Example" close at hand).
<moquist> happywithed: Heh; glad to hear it. You've gotten your network working, so you have mine. :)
<happywithed> I think I'll go that way for now
<moquist> I've got to run and take care of some other business now, so cheerio and good luck!
<happywithed> Thanks, once more
<moquist> np
<LaserJock> morning all
<moquist> LaserJock: is your nick a reference to your academic work?
<LaserJock> yeah
* moquist nods
<moquist> cool
<LaserJock> there is a laser company that has these cool Laser Jock stickers
<LaserJock> there was one on one of the first machines I used in the lab
<Burgundavia> hey LaserJock
<moquist> LaserJock: as soon as I'm done catching up after getting back home, I'm planning to get back to moodle 1.8 packaging. So expect me to bug you soon, and feel free to bug me if I don't. :)
<LaserJock> hola Burgundavia
<LaserJock> moquist: excellent
<LaserJock> cbx33: pingy pingy
<highvoltage> 'ola LaserJock
<LaserJock> highvoltage!
* highvoltage !
<mcsd> can someone help me to edit grub boot?
<mcsd> first line is "root  (hd0,0)
<highvoltage> mcsd: what do you need to do?
<mcsd> http://www.webservertalk.com/archive291-2007-3-1764782.html
<mcsd> can you look at the last entry in that forum
<mcsd> apparently dell's are plagued with SATA controller problems
<mcsd> in case you don't want to link to that page I will list the steps ...they are short
<mcsd> 1) Doing installl of debian
<mcsd> 2) After reboot in the grub menu type e key to edit grub command
<mcsd> line for kernel , replace sdb by sda
<mcsd> then type b for booting
<cbx33> pongypongy
<highvoltage> openin now, although I'm on grps so my connection is slow...
<mcsd> 3) log as root then edit :
<mcsd> /etc/fstab remplace all sdb by sda
<mcsd> 4) mount /dev/sda1 /boot (ord other partion if your /boot is not on
<mcsd> sda1)
<mcsd> edit file /boot/grub/menu.lst
<mcsd> remplace sdb by sda in the 2 path of vmlinuz
<mcsd> 5) reboot
<mcsd> All working
<mcsd> there you can read it in channel now it should make it easier for you
<highvoltage> hmmm... I'm not sure how ubuntu's UUID's in ubuntu's fstab will affect that
<mcsd> well currently after a fresh install I hang with just a blinking cursor after the grub 3 second menu timeout
<mcsd> I have been working on this for almost a week and Dell is absolutley no help even though they sell this PC as an "open source" model
<highvoltage> mcsd: ouch
<mcsd> yeah and John A. Hull
<mcsd> Manager, Linux OS Development
<mcsd> Dell Inc.
<mcsd> knows about the problem
<mcsd> http://lists.us.dell.com/pipermail/linux-desktops/2007-January/000148.html
<mcsd> and said the fix would be implemented into 2.6.20 but that is the kernel that fiesty 7.04 uses and it still doesn't work
<mcsd> so the first line when editing the boot is "root (hd0,0)" should I be changing that to "root (sda,0)" per the instructions?
<sbalneav> mcsd: Best bet would be to edit your menu for grub
<mcsd> isn't that what I am doing?
<sbalneav> ah, sorry, just popped back.
<sbalneav> You'll want your kernel line to look like:
<mcsd> I press ESC when grub starts and bring up the recovery and standard boot option then I press E
<sbalneav> kernel /boot/vmlinuz... root=/dev/sda1 ro quiet splash
<mcsd> ahhh right now it is set to UUID
<sbalneav> Theoretically that should work, however some bios' screw it up.
<sbalneav> it's a sata drive?
<mcsd> so I should leave the first line as "root (hd0,0)"
<sbalneav> yeah
<sbalneav> now, you're not booted yet, right?
<mcsd> and just change the second line for kernel
<mcsd> no
<mcsd> I am at the grub menu
<sbalneav> ok, then this will be temporary, we'll need to edit the file to fix it permanently after this.
<mcsd> ok
<mcsd> yeah the instructions make mention of changing fstab
<sbalneav> once you get booted, the rest is easy-peasy.
<sbalneav> probably won't even need to change fstab.  Once the Linux kernel gets loaded, the UUID designator should work fine.
<mcsd> hmmm I deleted the UUID string and replaced with root=/dev/sda1
<sbalneav> mcsd: That working for you?
<mcsd> but it still hangs blinking cursor black screen
<sbalneav> What kind of hard drive is it? Sata?
<mcsd> yep
<sbalneav> ok, so the sda should be fine then.
<mcsd> it is a problem with the ATI sb6000 chipset
<sbalneav> hmm
<sbalneav> shouldn't be,
<sbalneav> workping, be back in about 15 minutes.
<mcsd> no still cursor
<mcsd> ok
<mcsd> sbalneav: when you get back can you please let me know
<tristan_> edubuntu is working fine here :)
<tristan_> (:
<tristan_> but it gave an error though
<tristan_> during the installation
<tristan_> and it didn't at my normal user
<tristan_> and my wireless crap isn't working properly
<tristan_> :)
<tristan_> I suck
<imathrillseeker> hi - i'm after a small word of advice, if I may
<imathrillseeker> I've installed ubuntu (dapper) previously on a PIII 800 toshiba laptop.  However, to install it I had to use the "alternate" CD.
<imathrillseeker> I tried to install Edubuntu last night and had the same problems as I had with the main ubuntu CDs, so I guess I need an "alternate" CD version of edubuntu - does it exist?
<imathrillseeker> Thanks if anyone can help!
<LaserJock> imathrillseeker: the Edubuntu Server CD is an alt cd
<LaserJock> and the preferred method of installing Edubuntu
<humbolto> Is pulseaudio going to replace esd totally in gusty? Gnome project does make the switch, doesn't it? Or already has.
#edubuntu 2007-05-18
<terrestre> hi, i have a question, i just installed edubuntu with the start and install menu, now i have no user or password to log in
<terrestre> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
#edubuntu 2007-05-19
<moquist> ogra: I commented out the udevmonitor, udevtrigger, and udevsettle stuff today and the laptop TC got stopped at the "Starting LTSP" thinger. I didn't have time to try to diagnose it.
* LaserJock waves towards the east
<Ed101> hi
<Ed101> ni1 here?
<Ed101> hello
<ogra> moquist, i didnt talk about udevtrigger ... leave that in, only udevsettel and monitor shoud be commented
<ogra> *udevsettle
<moquist> ogra: Oh. Well, that would explain it, then. :)
<moquist> ogra: I'll give it another shot on Monday.
<ogra> udevtrigger is the thing that cares for such trivial things like /dev/kmem and /dev/shm to exist ;)
<ogra> udevsettle is then used to determine if udevtriger is done with probing all devices ... udevsettle will hold up the execution of the script its running from until udevtrigger returned ...
<mseney> is it possible to install edubuntu 7.04 on a system with less than 128Mb of ram? I didn't see a ubuntu like "alternate" image
<Kamping_Kaiser> it wouldnt run at all well with less tehn 128mb ram
<mseney> i need to recheck how much ram it has, for some reason i want to say it does have 128M
<mseney> You will need at least 256MB of RAM to install from this CD.
<mseney> what if it has 128MB?
<mseney> i need to go boot this old clunker up, bbl
<Kamping_Kaiser> others might disagree, but at 128mb of ram, you dont want to run the latest edubuntu
<mseney> i want to just set up a linux pc that looks appealing to my 7 year old so that he can learn
<mseney> i wish i would have had linux to learn on back when i was younger
<mseney> maybe i should just put an older version on
<Kamping_Kaiser> 6.06 should work on 128 - slowly, but it will work (and you colud strip it odwn to make it go faster)
<mseney> k thanks
* Starting logfile irclogs/edubuntu.log
#edubuntu 2007-05-20
<dotwaffle> LTSP question: Anyone know of any cheap systems suitable for LTSP? For demonstration purposes - computer fairs etc, to show off Linux?
<dotwaffle> Was thinking something like the WYSE WT1200LE, but I cant' find any documentation saying it's Linuxable.
<dotwaffle> Or Compaq EVO T20 - but that seems to be a bit shoddy
<encompass> imathrillseeker... hehe... I'm a thrill seeker... I thought....
<encompass> I math rill seeker, that edubuntu for you
<yohanes_chin> hi all...can I ask something here?
<tristan_> lala
<tristan_> why don't they make edubuntu more prominent on the Ubuntu homepage?
<tristan_> a littlebit more as they did now
<tristan_> somewhere I should click immediately when I needed it (like I actually may do next week)
<willvdl> tristan_, it's a-comin'
<markvandenborre> I'm thinking out loud about a tiny idea that just popped up in my mind
<markvandenborre> a colleague of mine is in the market for a laptop
<markvandenborre> (we're both teachers at an art academy)
<markvandenborre> there's no such thing as school supplied stuff here
<markvandenborre> I'd like to lend her an ubuntu one for a month, so she can experience what it would be like
<HedgeMage> markvandenborre: neat.  If you have one lying around, that's a great way to get someone interested.
<markvandenborre> HedgeMage, I don't exactly have one lying around, but I'll get around to getting hold of one
<markvandenborre> HedgeMage, in fact, I was wondering if anyone here has ideas as to where to source that kind of thing
<markvandenborre> I'm quite confident that I'd be able to secure one somewhere myself
<markvandenborre> but it's always nice to get input from others
<HedgeMage> markvandenborre: nothing that I can think of, other than looking out for inexpensive used laptops in the usual places (craigslist, ebay, local geeks)
<LaserJock> if you'd like a new one http://www.system76.com/ is nice. they sell only Ubuntu computers
* HedgeMage takes a peek even though she just bought a new lappy
<markvandenborre> LaserJock, totally agree
<markvandenborre> not that practical from Belgium though
<markvandenborre> and no unlimited budget for it either
<markvandenborre> maybe something nice could be done with local freegeekish recycling shops
<markvandenborre> they have big problems now with WGA labeling genuine installations as not genuine
<markvandenborre> so they might be willing to stimulate a free alternative
<markvandenborre> (the freegeekish recycling shops I mean)
<markvandenborre> or at least that's the message I got from them
<HedgeMage> cool
<markvandenborre> just thinking out loud, mind you
<HedgeMage> :)
<markvandenborre> just thinking how we could forge alliances there that benefit everyone
<HereWeGoAgain> !source
<HereWeGoAgain> !sources
<ubotu> You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<HereWeGoAgain> where can do the edubuntu icons package list
<HereWeGoAgain> page?
<HereWeGoAgain> !icons
<ubotu> Want to see volume/trash icons on the desktop? Go to /apps/nautilus/desktop in gconf-editor (Gnome) or go to http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kisimlar/tipsntrix.html#showtrash (KDE)
<HereWeGoAgain> hello
* Starting logfile irclogs/edubuntu.log
* Starting logfile irclogs/edubuntu.log
<LaserJock> man, we are just rockin' in here :-)
<markvandenborre> heheh ;)
<ajmitch> well this is a happening place
#edubuntu 2008-05-12
<Robertek> Hi, have someone problem with autologing on LDM at thin clients?
<Robertek> I just set it up as should be but it simply doesnt do anything.
<Robertek> I use Ubunutu 8.04 LTSP not Edubuntu, so I was thinking if there is some difference in LTSP implementation.
<Tuneap> whats the problem Robertek?  can't really help as I'm new to edubuntu 8.04 and its a bit of a learning curve for me too....
<Robertek> automatic logging on LDM, LTSP
<Robertek> I have read the wikis and forums, but it doesnt work for me
<Przemek1910> ﻿zapraszam na www.sonygsm.nmj.pl
<Przemek1910> ﻿zapraszam na www.sonygsm.nmj.pl
<Przemek1910> ﻿zapraszam na www.sonygsm.nmj.pl
<Przemek1910> ﻿zapraszam na www.sonygsm.nmj.pl
<RichEd> can anyone help with a quick modem setup ?
<RichEd> tried myself ... getting nowhere :(
<neil_d> Hi, I setup efax-gtx as a fax printer, when I print from the client, efax puts its dialog asking for the phone number on the servers screen, is there any way to get it to put the dialog on the clients screen ?
<neil_d> how do I get faxing to work?  I tried efax-gtk, but it doesn't work correctly :( it allways puts its phone number dialog on the server screen, not the client screen !
<paolob> hi guys!
<paolob> I'm using edubuntu with one client, but on the client the refresh of the gui is very slow: in the browser (epiphany) it takes one second to move the page down one line. Anyone could suggest me what could be the reason? thank you!
<paolob> bad nic? bad video card?
<Robertek> try connection w/o encryption (see wiki). It speed up my clients a lot
<paolob> ehm... could you give me some hint what to look for in wiki?
<paolob> Robertek, ehm... could you give me some hint what to look for in wiki?
<Robertek> heh, I forgot to bookmark that, I will find that out
<Robertek> try google for edubuntu+wiki+ltsp
<Robertek> http://doc.ubuntu.com/edubuntu/edubuntu/handbook/C/customizing-thin-client.html
<komputes> I can't seem to find up-to-date instruction on setting up an edubuntu LTSP network.
<johnny> http://doc.ubuntu.com/edubuntu/edubuntu/handbook/C/
<johnny> that's up to date enough..
<komputes> thanks johnny i'll take a look
<komputes> johnny: just to clarify, the add-on CD is not an add on to the Ubuntu Hardy CD, but an add-on to the Edubuntu Hardy DVD?
<opensauce> hey all
<opensauce> anyone know anything bout LAMS
<opensauce> ?
<johnny> komputes, i don't even use the cd.. you can get it all thorugh ubuntu normally
<johnny> it is an addon to the cd i assume
<komputes> johnny: ah I see, I had to install edubuntu-server to get the LTSP support, I thought that was going to be in add/remove when I launched the addon installer
<komputes> with apt-get because it wasn't in the add/remove selections
<ltspadmin> hello..in 8.04 where is the nbdswapd.conf file located?
<ltspadmin> any idea on how to resize the network swap file in 8.04?
<achandrashekar> How can i turn the automount of the floppy when ltsp clients boot up?
<ltspadmin> hello. can someone explain what nbdswapd.conf  does??
#edubuntu 2008-05-13
<ltspadmin> i figured it out...thanks anyways..its in the handbook ;)
<neil_d> hi, I rigged up the efax-gtk as a virtual printer, but when I used it from a client, it put the phone number requester on the server screen :(  can this be fixed ?
<johnny> i doubt you're going to find users of efax here
<johnny> try somewhere else
<johnny> like the efax-gtk people themselves
<neil_d> johnny: is there a channel ?
<johnny> i have no idea
<johnny> but they prolly have a list of some kind
<RichEd> !seen ogra
<paolob> Hi guys! I'm using edubuntu with one client, but on the client the refresh of the gui is very slow: in the browser (epiphany) it takes one second to move the page down one line. Anyone could suggest me what could be the reason? thank you!
<paolob> Anyone could explain me how do I turn off encryption between client and server? thank you
<stgraber> it's a parameter you would need to put in /var/lib/tftpboot/ltsp/i386/lts.conf
<stgraber> LDM_DIRECTX=True
<paolob> stgraber, only that change? nothing more?
<stgraber> [default]
<stgraber> LDM_DIRECTX=True
<paolob> stgraber, , thank you, let me try...
<RichEd> stgraber: did you see ogra yesterday at all ?
<stgraber> RichEd: nope, though it was public holiday here, not sure about Germany
<paolob> stgraber, unfortunatly it doesn't makes the situation better, of perhaps my problem was not encryption...
<stgraber> could be the graphic driver on the client that's going wrong
<paolob> stgraber, how do I check that?
<stgraber> I'm not sure there is an easy way to get that from the client other than logging in and checking the Xorg log
<paolob> stgraber, what Xorg log? I think /var/log/Xorg.log should refer to the server...
<stgraber> nope, the Xorg.log of the client
<paolob> where is it? in /opt/ltsp/i386 there isn't a var/log/Xorg.log or anything similar...
<stgraber> it's on the client itself, it's lost after reboot
<paolob> stgraber, but where do I find it?
<stgraber> you can't access it from the network, you need to either create a local account on the client (not easy) or set tty2 to be a console as root
<stgraber> add : SCREEN_02=shell
<stgraber> to lts.conf, then reboot the client
<stgraber> you'll have a root console opened in one of the tty (2 or 3)
<RichEd> hi ogra ...
<ogra> heya
<RichEd> what time do you start to travel tomorrow ?
<RichEd> would you be able to join a cmpc call at the damn early slot
<RichEd> not confirmed, just checking
<ogra> not really fond of it, i travel on thursday morning, but would really appreciate not to run around like an alient the whle day tomorrow while preparing flights
<ogra> *alien
<ogra> if its nt avoidable i'll be available indeed
<ogra> *not
<RichEd> they wanted a last touch sides before UDS ... tomorrow is the last real opportunity
<paolob> stgraber, I got the root console, but there isn't any new /var/log/Xorg.log
<paolob> Hi ogra, I'm trying to solve the problem of a client where the communication between server and client seems very slow: in the browser (epiphany) it takes one second to move the page down one line. What can I check?
<komputes> ok, i'm obvioustly not fit to do this. I have read all the documentation (including the 8.04 handbook and the very old wiki pages on LTSP setup), so if someone is feeling Uber generous today and want to talk me through this setup, it would be greatly appreciated, and I will take note to share with the community.
<johnny_> what's the big deal?
<johnny_> what's the specific problem?
<komputes> oh hi again johnny, it's the fact that the handbook does not specify packages to install, and that the instruction on the wiki point to files that are not there. I would just like a sample walk through step by step.
<komputes> johnny_: I'm always willing to try somebody's instruction which have been tested on 8.04
<johnny_> i could have swore it told you to instlal ltsp-server
<johnny_> or ltsp-server-standalone
<johnny_> those are the only packages you need
<johnny_> depends on if you have another dhcp server or not
<ogra> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuLTSP/LTSPQuickInstall#head-1a4eaadc76237a7efa128c9ccd83d7553eae7242
<komputes> johnny_: no other dhcp server, just two computers linked to each other to test this atm
<komputes> thanks ogra, I'll give that one a try and give you an update
<ogra> thats really the only documentation you should need t get a basic setup going
<ogra> s/t/to/
<johnny_> ogra, !
<johnny_> where have you been :)
<johnny_> what's up with kept back notices when upgrading to openssh-*
<johnny_> or rather.. attempting to upgrade :)
<ogra> at my parents place over the long weekend
<ogra> (monday was a free day in .de)
<ogra> might be that openssh-blacklist or how thas called isnt gone through binary NEW yet
<ogra> apt-get update again
<johnny_> yeah it went fine on my laptop
<johnny_> just not on our ltsp server
<johnny_> ogra, yeah that was it.. it worked on my laptop
<johnny_> but not on our other machines
<ogra> i bet they are using a different mirror :)
<ajbrooks> what's up people?
#edubuntu 2008-05-14
<achandrashekar> hello..does anyone know how to configure nbdswapd.conf
<achandrashekar> i have a 30 clients that hav about 383mb a piece..
<achandrashekar> they are all p3s
<johnny> it's an lts.conf parameter
<achandrashekar> oh..no need to create the nbdwapd.conf file anymore?
<achandrashekar> in 8.04?
<achandrashekar> or is that appended to lts.conf now.
<achandrashekar> ??
<achandrashekar> specifically i need to know what to set the value to...i.e...if each system has 383mb what to set it to.
<achandrashekar> SIZE=??
<stgraber> ogra: btw, just reminding you to ask about my CMPC for iTalc testing :) (I also poked RichEd)
<RichEd> stgraber: i asked in a mail last night :) ... we meet with them in 2 min
<RichEd> no promise of rapid response ... but the topic has been raised
<stgraber> RichEd: cool, thanks
<neil> Hi I am trying to setup faxing for the clients, what is the best way to do this?   GFax isn't working fully :(, efax-gtk dosen't put its phone number on the correct screen :(
<johnny> you should probably file a bug
<johnny> for efax-gtk
<johnny> and also find out their mailing lists or something
<neil> I have installed the ltsp-server package, but the tftp server isn't working :( I tested with another computer with the 'tftp' program, what could be stoping it ?
<astinus> Can anyone suggest a more appropriate channel to discuss serious LTSP issues with Hardy?
<astinus> or did I manage to land in the correct place :)
<ogra> astinus, here or #ltsp is fine
<ogra> most ppl here are in both channels anyway :)
<astinus> ogra: I'm getting a nasty /dev/nbd0 on /rofs issue
<stgraber> what kind ?
<astinus> ogra: we just regenerated SSH keys for our LTSP server, it had been dist-upgraded to Hardy previously but we'd kept the LTSP NBD chroot as Gutsy for some decent enough reasons
<ogra> thats likely to break
<astinus> anyway... that went boom when the SSH key change happened, and squashfs-tools appears to have changed in Hardy such that it no longer builds viable stuff
<astinus> *so* I rebuilt a brand new chroot using ltsp-build-blah which also fails
<astinus> its being exported via NBD just fine, the DHCP servers and TFTP is fine too :(
<ogra> so whats the exact error message
<astinus> Mounting /dev/nbd0 on /rofs failed: No such device
<ogra> and how exactly did you rebuild ? did you properly clean out /opt/ltsp =
<stgraber> are you sure your client is running Hardy's kernel ? (2.6.24-16)
<ogra> "  No such device" sounds like a kernel issue
<astinus> yeah.. we have a somewhat hacked environment because we cannot run DHCP on our LTSP boxes, but /opt/ltsp on the servers got wiped, and its definitely running a Hardy kernel
<stgraber> can you try to : modprobe nbd
<stgraber> on a client
<ogra> in busybox
<astinus> sec
<astinus> modprobe nbd works
<ogra> that looks like you are not using an ltsp initramfs
<ogra> (which forcefully lodas nbd)
<stgraber> astinus: try, nbdclient <server> <port> /dev/nbd0
<astinus> stgraber: I can't do that, busybox has no concept of nbdclient
<ogra> nbd-client
<ogra> (missing a dash)
<stgraber> hmm, right nbd-client :)
<astinus> generates a large stack trace
<astinus> with end error message being "File exists."
<astinus> we use DHCP to bounce the request (via next-server) to our LTSP box, which runs TFTP and the pxelinux.cfg/default is set to:
<astinus> DEFAULT vmlinuz ro initrd=initrd.img nosplash nbdport=2003
<astinus> inside that directory is all the usual stuff, vmlinuz + initrd + nbi
<astinus> so the kernel seems to load fine... but something is causing /dev/nbd0 to not work :(
<ogra> grep nbdroot /etc/inetd.conf ?
<astinus> exists
<astinus> and netstat shows them running fine
<ogra> i want to see the lines
<astinus> 2003           stream  tcp      nowait  nobody /usr/sbin/tcpd /usr/sbin/nbdrootd /opt/ltsp/images/bytemark-hardy.img
<ogra> bytemark-hardy.img is what you built as new chroot/image ?
<astinus> correct.
<ogra> ok
<astinus> 289M -rwxr--r-- 1 root root 289M 2008-05-14 12:48 bytemark-hardy.img
<ogra> des it work to run nbd-client as above from another machine
<ogra> *does
<ogra> sudo modprobe nbd && sudo nbd-client <server ip> 2003 /dev/nbd0
<astinus> [alex #8] images > sudo nbd-client 89.16.168.152 2003 /dev/nbd0
<astinus> Negotiation: ..size = 295532KB
<astinus> bs=1024, sz=295532
<ogra> hmm, looks fine as well
<astinus> okay, after the DHCP ip config on boot
<astinus> I do actually see the NBD negotiation happen and succeed
<ogra> aha
<astinus> but then I get the message above...
<astinus> can't get it onto /rofs
<astinus> which is why its so puzzling....
<ogra> and you surely rebuilt the chroot and image and didnt just run apt-get dist-upgrade in there ?
<astinus> yeah
<astinus> it was totally rebuilt, after my Gutsy one stopped working
<ogra> it still smells like a wrongly set up initramfs to me
<astinus> right.. so lets manually ensure thats correct, lemme chroot in, one sec
<astinus> should /etc/modules in a newly created chroot contain nbd + other stuff?
<ogra> no
<astinus> then how is the LTSP stuff building the initramfs?
<ogra> its set in  /usr/share/initramfs-tools/conf.d/ using teh script /usr/share/initramfs-tools/scripts/ltsp-nbd during boot
<RichEd> ogra: when is today's meeting slot ?
<ogra> RichEd, i whish the fridge could tell
<stgraber> supposed to be a late one
<ogra> stgraber, did we do an early one last week ?
<astinus> /usr/share/initramfs-tools/scripts  << does not contain a ltsp-nbd script
<ogra> right
<ogra> astinus, in the chroot
<stgraber> ogra: kind of :)
<astinus> correct.
<RichEd> cool stgraber is as good as a fridge
<stgraber> ogra: you forgot about it and we talked for a sec in #edubuntu instead
<astinus> oh wait, I'm being a muppet
 * astinus checks again
<ogra> stgraber, right, i justs couldnt remember the time, my wednesdays are overcaset by total tiredness nowadays, having my first meeting at 7am and intel calls afterwards isnt really relaxing :/
<astinus> ogra: Alright, I think it was missing NBD, maybe...
<astinus> ogra: I've built the initrd again with NBD explicitly enabled, and I'm now getting a nastier 'Negotiation: Error: Server closed connection.' message after the DHCP IP config stuff
<ogra> anything in the server logs ?
<astinus> where does NBD log by default?
<astinus> finding it on the loghost via grep would take all day :(
<stgraber> syslog
<astinus> Hrmph
<astinus> its looking for /opt/ltsp/images/amd64.img
<astinus> we're trying to supply it bytemark-hardy.img
<ogra> what is "it" ?
<ogra> nbdrootd or do you additionally have an nbd-server configured (dont do that)
<astinus> okay, thats fixed
<astinus> nbd_server[5836]: connect from 89.16.168.253, assigned file is /opt/ltsp/images/amd64.img
<astinus> nbd_server[6199]: connect from 89.16.168.253, assigned file is /opt/ltsp/images/amd64.img
<astinus> nbd_server[6199]: Size of exported file/device is 302624768
<astinus> so that's now working, but we're back to the /rofs error
<ogra> right
<ogra> are your clients amd64 machines ?
<astinus> the chroot is i386
<astinus> the fact its looking for amd64.img is an anomaly
<astinus> the clients are a mixture
<ogra> welll, you apparently boot amd6.img
<ogra> which indeed cant work at all
<astinus> where is that configured though?
<ogra> inetd.conf
<astinus> my fix was simple, hardlink amd64.img -> bytemark-hardy.img
<ogra> depending on eh port your kernel tries to connect to
<astinus> 2000           stream  tcp      nowait  nobody /usr/sbin/tcpd /usr/sbin/nbdrootd /opt/ltsp/images/bytemark-hardy.img
<ogra> well, your pxe config showed 2003 before for that image
<astinus> I just altered that.
<astinus> its expected.
<astinus> nbdport=2000 is defined in the pxelinux.cfg file
<astinus> it *is* mounting the image, as evidenced by nbd_server logs + the client showing the right sorta strings...
<astinus> its just not able to do stuff *after* that for some reason
<ogra> it logs the connect attempt ...
<ogra> *attempt* :)
<ogra> hmm
<ogra> that server is amd64 ?
<astinus> correct.
<ogra> hmm
<astinus> clients are a mixture, so we do lowest common denominator and run i386
<astinus> but there's no reason interoperability between the two should be broken
<ogra> did you run the rebuild like that: ltsp-build-client --arch i386 --chroot bytemark-hardy
<ogra> ?
<ogra> when you upgraded
<astinus> wyeah
<ogra> so you are 100% positive you dont have an amd64 image now
<ogra> ?
<astinus> yes
<ogra> (which will be the default if you didnt additionally give the --arch option)
<astinus> I definitely passed --arch and --chroot
 * astinus sighs
<astinus> i'm adding tons of debug stuff to the script which is failing and we'll go from there I guess
 * ogra would try to mv /opt/ltsp /opt/ltsp.bak and re-run ltsp-build-client for a test
 * astinus is doing that too
<ogra> and also with a clean inetd.conf and tftp dir
<moquist> We have a clean install of 7.04 Edubuntu where adding -r to /etc/default/syslogd breaks TC booting. The server logs a DHCPOFFER, but the TC never gets it.
<ogra> moquist, is there an /etc/ltsp/syslog file ?
<ogra> hmm, 7.04 ... ancient ....
<astinus> heh, 12 months old != ancient
<ogra> in the ubuntu world ....
<astinus> I really disagree with the notion a large organization should need to update every 6-12 months. It's just not feasible with 2500 servers. Heh.
<ogra> thats why we have LTS ;)
<astinus> yeah, that was a fucking disaster with Dapper
<moquist> ogra: nope, doesn't look like default installs of Edubuntu 7.04 have /etc/ltsp/syslog*, though I don't have direct access to the box in question ATM.
<ogra> (which i have to admit was not really great wrt ltsp for dapper)
<ogra> moquist, i know the default hasnt :)
<moquist> Well, everything was fine, and my colleague added the -r and everything broke, and then he took it back out and everything got better again. Weird.
<ogra> hmm
<ogra> DNS issue ?
 * ogra wonders if syslog tries host lookups
<moquist> how would that make DHCPOFFERs logged by the server never reach the TCs?
<ogra> good question
<ogra> did feisty have a syslog user ?
 * ogra cant remember
<ogra> if so, try -r -u syslog
<ogra> instead of plain -r
<ogra> that way it should at least not be able to interfer with dhcpd
<ogra> no matter what it does
<moquist> ogra: you're right; feisty's default "-u syslog" gets tromped by putting "-r" in /etc/default/syslogd
<moquist> we'll try that out
<moquist> ogra: thanks
<ogra> :)
<komputes> ogra: ping
<ogra> komputes, ?
<komputes> ogra: how are you?
<ogra> busy packing my bags fr tomorrow :)
<komputes> gunna be a fun trip?
<ogra> meeting all ubuntu devs ? sure :)
<komputes> ogra: that awesome. just a quick question about the LTSPQuickInstall instructions from yesterday, I seem to be having trouble with DHCP since the server it is not listening on any interface.
<ogra> did you configure the interfacs with a static IP as described ?
<ogra> *interface
<komputes> yes /etc/network/interfaces has been setup for static with address, netmask, network, broadcast, gateway, dns
<ogra> for which IP ?
<komputes> 192.168.0.140
<ogra> well, then it should work, any messages in syslog ?
<ogra> from dhcpd
<komputes> i canb pastebin it if it would be more helpful
<komputes> let me check
<komputes> ogra: pretty much the same dhcp error "Not configured to listen on any interface"
<komputes> that and no subnet declaration for (restart 0.0.0.0)
<ogra> but the 192.168.0.140 interface is up ?
<komputes> yes
<komputes> up with the ip i gave it and everything
<komputes> i changed /etc/defaults/dhcp3-server to listen on eth0, still nada
<ogra> dont do that !
<komputes> ok will remore and retry
<ogra> revert that change
<komputes> remove*
<ogra> dhcpd checks all interfaces for a matching ip on startup, thats disabled if you specify one in that file
<komputes> make sense
<ogra> and interface names are not static nowadays
<ogra> your eth0 might become eth1 or eth2 there is no guarantee it stays eth0 forever
<komputes> depending on which order the kernel loads them in, i.e. usb eth adapter can be placed at high priority and get eth0 before the intrgrated controller, yes
<komputes> ogra: ok so i will try restarting the dhcpd to see if it spits back an error
<komputes> same thing, 1) No subnet declaration for restart (0.0.0.0) 2) Not configured to listen on any interfaces
<ogra> did you make any changes to /etc/ltsp/dhcpd.conf ?
<komputes> ogra: how about the change i made to /etc/ltsp/dhcpd.conf
<komputes> great minds think alike ha
<ogra> well, fix the file :) by default it should just work
<ogra> what did you change ?
<komputes> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=599166
<komputes> just like on there
<komputes> copy paste
<komputes> first post
<ogra> but why ?
<komputes> because i tried just booting a thinclient off the base ltsp server install and it did not work, so I tried configuring it
<ogra> indeed thats broken with the LTSPQuickinstall notes as well as the defaults
<komputes> :-?
 * ogra shrieaks
<ogra> sudo sh -c 'echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward'
<ogra> *SIGH*
<ogra> its fun if people dont know what they are doing and write documentation about it
<ogra> why the heck does the poster think he needs nat ?
<komputes> ;) welcome to Ubuntu!
<ogra> heh
<ogra> the networks are separated on purpose by default :)
<ogra> its a feature that there is no nat (needed)
<ogra> yay for mixinag all available info for a topic across the board
<komputes> I don't know that I made a point of NAT, i just copied the /etc/ltsp/dhcp and the /etc/network/interfaces and /etc/default/dhcp which i later reverted
<komputes> actually the /etc/default change was recommended by a collegue, so all this being said and done, i'm still confused on how to setup an LTSP server and client.
<ogra> well, for that setup you need a 192.168.1.XX network set up first place
<komputes> ogra: no need, it's just 2 pc's with a crossover
<ogra> well, the instructions on LTSPQuickInstall should have given you a working ltsp without more configuration
<komputes> didn't
<komputes> shoulda but didna
<ogra> before or after you fiddels with the files ?
<komputes> before
<ogra> well, would have been nice to ave a look at your setup back then
<komputes> i can reset them all back to defaults and the dhcp server still won't start
 * ogra doubts that
<komputes> ogra: oh i'll just time machine system restore mya........oh
 * komputes sticks his head in the dirt
<ogra> the dhcp server wil start as soon as you define an 192.168.1.X network or change the dhcpd.conf file to match the 192.168.0.x net you have now
<ogra> either will make it start
<ogra> as i said before, the dhsp server looks for static interfaces matching the network setup in dhcpd.conf
<komputes> let me take a look
<ogra> if there is a declaration for 10.0.1.X you need an interface with a static ip like 10.0.1.10
<komputes> ok
<ogra> the forums post simply breaks that default without noting it anywhere
<komputes> so /etc/network/interfaces and /etc/ltsp/dhcpd.conf need to match at which line?
<ogra> your interface needs to match the network you declared in dhcpd.conf
<ogra> look at the subnet and range declarations
<ogra> make sure the IP in your interfaces file has the same first three bytes identical
<komputes>  ok interfaces was on 0.x and dhcpd.conf was on 1.x
<ogra> right
<ogra> make them match
<ogra> then start dhcpd
<ogra> (and indeed make sure the interface actually uses the ip)
<ogra> ifdown/ifup
<komputes> ogra: made them match, same error
<ogra> ifconfig reports the interface runs with that ip ?
<komputes> 192.168.0.140
<ogra> and you changed the dhcpd.conf ?
<ogra> to match the 192.168.0. addresspace ?
<komputes> must it say 0.140 in dhcpd.conf?
<ogra> no
<komputes> because i have that nowhere
<ogra> pastebin interfaces and dhcpd.conf
<komputes> ok
<komputes> thanks for your hgelp btw
<komputes> ogra: pastebin.com/m1512ed78
<ogra> these are the exact files ?
<ogra> and where is your loopback inerface in the ifconfig output ?
<ogra> *interface
<komputes> ogra: i excluded lo and wifi0
<ogra> and whats the output of: dpkg -l dhcp3-server
<ogra> wifi0 ?
<ogra> what ip does that have ?
<komputes> sorry wlan0, all disconnected no ip
<ogra> k
<komputes> you want the version?
<ogra> yes
<komputes> dhcp3-server 3.0.6.dfsg-1ubuntu9
<ogra> hmm, thas right as well
<komputes> mmmhmmm
<komputes> that's why i'm kicking myself
<ogra> i see no reason why dhcpd wouldnt start in a default ubuntu hardy with ths setup
<ogra> its definately used in the default config by many many people
 * komputes sighs
<komputes> well thanks for the effort
<ogra> hmm
<ogra> the error message you get is quite weird though
<komputes> tell me aboot it
<ogra> No subnet declaration for restart (0.0.0.0)
<komputes> and i did declare the subnet, but i think it may be lkooking in another file perhaps? maybe?
<ogra> not if /etc/ltsp/dhcpd.conf exists
<komputes> it does
<ogra> that overrides everything
<ogra> grep ltsp /etc/init.d/dhcp3-server
<ogra> just to be sure
<komputes> WOHOO
<ogra> ?
<komputes> restarted the computer and the thin client and I'm at the Usplash
<ogra> ah, great
<ogra> i wonder why you couldnt restart dhcpd then
<ogra> hmm, well
<komputes> i'll try it again now see if i get the same error
<komputes> (that ios if i get a login prompt any time soon)    ;)
<ogra> you wont ... if it started properly
<komputes> blinking cursor in the corner (oh blinky what does thou want?)
<ogra> did you add an lts.conf file (you shouldnt)
<komputes> no
<ogra> what graphics card does the client have ?
<komputes> amd
<ogra> geode ?
<ogra> geode is broken sadly, fix is on the way but might take some time still
<komputes> no, not this one
<ogra> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/214119
<komputes> i'm working with the developer for geode on another box which is what i will be testing on this LTSP
<ogra> all that amd, nsc and geode stuff is a bit confused atm
<komputes> This one is just AMD not geode, but shouldn't that be automatically configured with the all wonderful new X in 8.04
<ogra> well, it has issues there were naming and driver changes
 * komputes is getting anopther computer with intel video to see if he can network boot
<ogra> you might need to create an lts.conf file and force XSERVER=amd or XSERVER=nsc (not sure which one your card needs)
<ogra> the pci codes for amd/geode and nsc are messed up as i understand the bug
<komputes> what if the network is made up of a slew of different computers (like many schools) with multiple random video cards?
<ogra> well, apart from the geode mess it should be fine
<ogra> i have several via and trident clients here that all work without a hitch
<komputes> ok, i got to gdm for the ltsp with intel video, now i need to add a user
<ogra> s/gdm/ldm/ :)
<ogra> no xdmcp in ltsp5
<komputes> ah
<komputes> i just got used to calling login prompt gdm
<komputes> it does look diff now that you mention it
<ogra> (you can force it though, but nobody made the features work for it)
<ogra> ldm has an unencrypted mode you can switch on in lts.conf with the LDM_DIRECTX variable
<ogra> in case you find the default encrypted ssh tunnel to slow
<komputes> well I think I can manage from here, but I do hope that this becomes simpler for educational purposes
<ogra> well, if X isnt broken it usually works fine :)
 * ogra cant do much about upstream breaking the drivers
<komputes> true. true.
<komputes> i'm working on it! ;)
<ogra> why are you not at UDS btw ?
<komputes> alas I have no idea, i thought i was going
<ogra> Q-funk the debian maintainer of the geode/amd/nsc driver will be there
<komputes> it's prague right?
<ogra> yep
<komputes> i'm not much of a dev yet though
<komputes> i'd love to meet everyone though
<ogra> yeah
<komputes> when you see cr3's shirt, tell him komputes did a good job!
<ogra> will do :)
<ogra> i'll surely spend one or the other evening with him :)
<ogra> even though i dont see him listed on https://launchpad.net/sprints/uds-intrepid
<komputes> hehe, you have to light a fire under his .... maybe then he'll sprint
<ogra> lol
<ogra> well, i see him on the room list, all fine :)
<komputes> btw, just a follow up, i created a few users, no user can log into the LTSP server
<highvoltage> howdy. is there a meeting tonight?
<ogra> highvoltage, RichEd wanted to make one, i'm not sure i can really pay attention though (packing here)
<komputes> ogra: and they all have permissions for FuseFS/LTSP
<ogra> komputes, what does the login maager tell you ?
<RichEd> ogra & highvoltage : I have a phone interview at 9:00-10:00 pm ... I will pop into the channel after it ends.
<komputes> ogra: user settings or login window?
<ogra> komputes, login window
<RichEd> We can see who is around for a meeting then,
<highvoltage> RichEd: ok
<komputes> ogra: i love the names of the utilities changing every distro, it's so....um...consistant
<ogra> well, whats the error you get trying to log in ?
<ogra> i bet its an ssh key issue because you used the wrong ip in the beginning
<komputes> ogra: ah, do i need to keygen on the server?
<ogra> (so the workstation key isnt matching)
<ogra> komputes,  depends what error message you get
<komputes> it says that the users is not allowed to login via LTSP or something.brb
<ogra> the exact message would be most helpful :)
<komputes> rebooting because login window kept crashing
<ogra> if its "This *Workstation* isnt authorized ..." you need to run: sudo ltsp-update-sshkeys && sudo ltsp-update-image .... get a coffee, reboot the client and log in
<komputes> ok i can't get into Admin>Login Window at all, but i'll try that thx
<ogra> ????
<ogra> what are you talking about ?
<ogra> i'm taking about the login window on a thin client
<ogra> the screen that comes up asking for userbame and password if you boot a client
<komputes> <ogra> komputes, what does the login maager tell you ? <ogra> komputes, login window - ahhhh never mind
<komputes> ok the error on the client is: The workstation isn't authorized
<ogra> right
<ogra> run the command from above
<komputes> so let me try your recommendationsd
<ogra> sudo ltsp-update-sshkeys && sudo ltsp-update-image
<ogra> copy paste that ;)
<ogra> (and i'm serious about the coffee ... it takes a moment)
<komputes> lunch time! yabadabadooo
<komputes> thx ogra, lifesaver, truely
<ogra> (all that doesnt happen if you configure the IP right in the beginning btw)
<komputes> in the begining meaning debian installer blue screen?
<ogra> i guess all we deal with atm is based on that one issue
<ogra> no, before installing ltsp-server-standalone and running ltsp-build-client
<ogra> if the IP is set the keys are generated properly
<ogra> (and the dhcpd.conf doesnt fail :) )
<komputes> i didn't do that, i followed this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuLTSP/LTSPQuickInstall
<ogra> You need to set up one static network interface where you will attach the thin clients, install two packages and run one command.
<ogra> Configure your spare interface for the thin clients to have the IP 192.168.0.1 (and make sure it is up and running), then follow the instructions below.
<komputes> i did straigt from alternate CD not installing ltsp-server-standalone and running ltsp-build-client after
<ogra> thats the first two sentences on that page for installing ltsp on an existing system
<ogra> oh
<ogra> from CD
<komputes> right but you say "before" as if i had a "before point"
<ogra> well, thats a prob with the wlan ... the trick here wzld have been to use the wlan as default device during install
<ogra> *would
<ogra> then ltsp your just have grabbed the cable device and claimed it
<ogra>  bet you installed with a cble plugged in and using that interface, right ?
<komputes> not sure how to do that durring the install, plus most wifi need drivers loaded to be configured, so that's not a solution really...
<ogra> well, wlan in ltsp servers is really not the common case
<komputes> ogra: actually i didn't and i said do not config network
<ogra> then the ltsp instaler ust at least have notified you that it couldnt do the standard setup and have told you to configure dhcpd.conf
<komputes> nope, just rebooted into hardy.
<ogra> it checks if there are interfaces and if there is a spare one
<ogra> hmm
<ogra> no note at all ?
<komputes> None...well anyhow, i'm up and running now and I think the instructions should be tested/updated as necessary to make it easy for the end user
<ogra> can you file a bug then ? it should at least have showed one note with instructions
<ogra> (even though i must admit that i never tested installs on non networked servers, i wouldnt expect anyone to install an ltsp server that way)
<komputes> ogra: on my Todo: LP bug for warning user to configure LTSP networking and 2) Test solution again and update wiki
<ogra> please add a new page
<ogra> the instructions work for 90% of the users
<komputes> as if there weren't enough ltsp page already
<komputes> ok I won't touch te wiki
<komputes> i'll just test it again
<ogra> well, i want that page to stay as small as possible with the common defaults and no confusing extra stuff
<komputes> k
<ogra> add stuff in the comments or add a new page with a descriptive name to the UbuntuLTSP directory there
<ogra> its really a quite special case to not use network at all on an ltsp server
<ogra> (choosing no network at all will disable everything network related in the installer)
<komputes> i thought chosing not to config the network at the installation point would just make the interface automatic, but i see what i did wrong...
<komputes> ogra thanks again
<ogra> welcome :)
 * ogra goes on packing
<LaserJock> did I miss the meeting?
<stgraber> LaserJock: nope, should be later in the evening, it's a late one
<stgraber> LaserJock: but at least ogra and I are packing stuff for Prague so probably a bit busy :)
<LaserJock> ah, right
<LaserJock> ogra: is there going to be a meeting today or are you going to cancel due to UDS?
<ogra> well, i'll follow with one eye
<ogra> and right has a phonecall within the meeting hour so might be late/distracted
<LaserJock> RichEd: are you going to have something for the meeting?
<RichEd> LaserJock: not much from my side ... was prepared to chat about UDS to see what people wanted brought in from community
<LaserJock> k, I just wondered
<RichEd> just prepping for a phone interview now ... Linux Insider
<ogra> nice !
<ogra> tell them windows is crap :)
<LaserJock> I'll stay for the meeting then, even if it's a short one :-)
<ogra> (but they might know already)
<RichEd> interview spec:
<RichEd> Open source software is particularly suited to certain computing applicationsand in this feature I'm focusing on one of them -- thin-client computing.
<RichEd>                  
<RichEd>                 And a few questions:
<RichEd>                 Why did they choose such a system?
<RichEd>                       * Why is Linux the right operating system for a centralized structure?
<RichEd>                       * What, most importantly, are the energy- and cost-savings benefits of setting things up this way?
<ogra> shweet !!
<RichEd> = so a bit about LTSP started as s/w ... edubuntu etc.
<RichEd> = then thin client -> h/w
<RichEd> -> reference macedonia
<RichEd> -> analagy: back to the mainframe green screen idea ... one "machine" shared
<RichEd> and how low maintenance, single image wadda wadda
<RichEd> then how true thin client (diskless etc.) can drop power for a large group of machines
<stgraber> hehe, looks like the kind of LTSP presentation I do (and the one I'm preparing) :)
<RichEd> and that there are even battery solutions with mechinal charging running schools
<RichEd> ? seem reasonable thread ?
<RichEd> right ... coffee ... and call up fact pages ...
 * RichEd will see you lated
<RichEd> *later
<stgraber> ogra, RichEd: btw, I'm looking for some information about mass deployment of Ubuntu and Ubuntu+LTSP in schools for a talk I'll do next week, do you have something for me ? :)
<ogra> phew
<RichEd> mrm ... i can send macedonia ... but that is n-computing h/w splittiters ... but running ubuntu
<RichEd> LTSP is more smaller scale ... low key ... but numbers add up
<RichEd> some info from a David Trask email may help ... remind me later
<RichEd> gotta go !
<LaserJock> ogra: meeting time?
 * ogra wakes up
<ogra> yeah, why not :)
<LaserJock> more productive than -bugs at the moment :/
<ogra> **************** Edubuntu Meeting *now* in #ubuntu-meeting **********************
<ogra> heh
<juliux> ogra, something total different, are you chaning euros to czk in germany or in prague?
<ogra> i pay eith credit card where possible and pul czk from an ATM
<ogra> *with
<ogra> but then i never check or care .... no idea if thats better or worse
<stgraber> same for me, easiest
<ogra> hmm, doesnt look like we have any RichEd in the meeting
<RichEd> hi ... just taking a quick break from the hour call ...
<RichEd> am here now :)
<ogra> sadly Laser is gone, he asked about edu related (non tech ) specs
<ogra> i.e. app selection and the like
<RichEd> can he start some wiki pages ?
<ogra> well, he only asked if womething was on the radar
<ogra> *something
<ogra> i thought you has some specs from chris we talked about earlier
<ogra> *had
<RichEd> then I'll hold discussion tracks (don't need to be in the scheduler) with the fringe education people
<RichEd> (like educonlinux etc. to get a teacher viewpoint)
<RichEd> from chris ?
<ogra> kenyon
<RichEd> 2 main ones I need to cover:
<ogra> you said there was stuff in the queue he requested
<RichEd> * implications of a name shift to ubuntu education
<ogra> iirc one was app related
<ogra> we have 400M spare space we can fill
<RichEd> -> irc, documentation, software package naming, download sites, web site, wiki site etc.
<RichEd> damn ... hit ADSL cap ... just ordered a new block of b/w
<RichEd> my last comments were:
<RichEd> <RichEd> -> irc, documentation, software package naming, download sites, web site, wiki site etc.
<RichEd> <RichEd> * how to get more direct input from teachers for guidance to direction
<RichEd> <RichEd> ^ app selection / nomination should fit in there
<RichEd> <RichEd> and if we have the right people (guadalinex ?) ... tools / functionality needed for large deployments
<RichEd> <RichEd> --- that's my radar ---
<RichEd> <RichEd> as well as cmpc ...
<RichEd> <RichEd> and are we doing any more for content server / moodle ? adding wiki to the installation options ?
<RichEd> --
<RichEd> what did i miss ?
<ogra> well, we have the moodle debian maintainer there and moquist
<ogra> who might probably take over the debian package
<ogra> (whch would be awesome to avoid differences)
<RichEd> okay ... anestis and one or two others will be there for 3 days and keen to chat to moquist and you and moodle debian guy if relevent
<ogra> do you know which days ?
<ogra> (and which others )
<RichEd> i'll have a more general session with them, and then we can plan the tech sides as a more formal BOF with input from the informal session
<RichEd> i suggested mon-wed for them
<ogra> ok
<ogra> just makes sense to not have overlap with intel
<ogra> both can be quite time demanding i imagine
<ogra> will be a funny UDS for me .... first time since 3 years that my focus is actually on more tech stuff than edu
<RichEd> i'll do a lot of the intel stuff in advance of needing you so that you can get your main specs going
<RichEd> as per the chat this morning ... if we can get them to dovetail instead of pulling at 45degrees it will make life easier for all
<ogra> yeah
<ogra> well i found the idea to contribute to italc very nice :)
<ogra> tehy start to get the concept ;)
<ogra> *they
<ogra> we need to build on that for other stuff
 * RichEd mutters some more
<RichEd> must be a sign that it's time to head for away from PC time ... what else do we need to go though tonight ?
<ogra> nothing really
<ogra> i'm still not done with packing and only had 4h sleep will be a fun day :/
<RichEd> well i'm going to head off as well ... chat to you tomorrow before you run off to the airport
 * ogra UGHs
<ogra> Laser just resigned from edubuntu bugsquad
<ogra> and stepped back from his dev duties in MOTU
<bimberi> He has a dissertation to finish
<ogra> I cherish the time I've had to work with you all and count many of you as
<ogra> some of my very best friends. Good luck with Intrepid.
<ogra> :(
<bimberi> yes :(
<RichEd> miff :( ... grown up life calls everyone I suppose
<ogra> i uess i need to take ove his merges then
<ogra> ah, not that much
<xiagox> so edubuntu doesn't have all support for spanish
<xiagox> can I install it from ubuntu then?
<ogra> its he same :)
<ogra> *the
<ogra> (meaning: yes, you can
<ogra> )
<xiagox> so edubuntu -is- missing that support right?
<ogra> wht are you refering to exactly ?
<ogra> edubuntu is sn addon ot ubuntu with hardy
<ogra> so it deends how you installed the ubuntu you base on
<xiagox> you need to install language-es post install
<ogra> *depends
<xiagox> so can i do that from a ubuntu cd instead of the internet?
<ogra> with hardy you have to
<ogra> there is no edubuntu install CD anymore
<xiagox> really?!
<ogra> only the add-on CD that can be used to install edubuntu-desktop on top of an existing ubuntu
<ogra> (which is how it always worked just a bit more hidden from the user)
<xiagox> ah i see
<xiagox> so i already have ubuntu, so all i need is the addon and it's magically edubuntu?
<ogra> right
<xiagox> that's great thanks alot :)
<ogra> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyClassroomServer#head-7d164dd6ce5d6e99bc8403e65eb2286fbd87f749
<ogra> bah
#edubuntu 2008-05-15
<Nick_M_> Hi all
<Nick_M_> i'm looking for some opinions/suggestions/thoughts on a project
<Nick_M_> (kids based)
<Nick_M_> I represent a project called eyeEdu (an educational version of the eyeOS project)
<Nick_M_> it provides a web-based desktop specifically for children
<Nick_M_> (i've got no demos, and the website is currently down :( )
<Nick_M_> i'm just trying to see what kind of support I can get from this project ;)
<Nick_M_> eyeOS is to Linux, what eyeEdu is to Edubuntu
<Nick_M_> TIA ;)
<Nick_M_> eyeOS is to Ubuntu*****
<RichEd> Nick_M_: what sort of support were you looking / wishing for ?
<Nick_M_> RichEd: anything from quick thoughts/opinions about the project now, to long-term community members
<RichEd> hey up there in the philippines mr jsgotangco
<Nick_M_> I'll take what I can get, is what i'm saying
<RichEd> well do you have any specific need to move over to edubuntu ? or motivation ?
<jsgotangco> hullo RichEd morning
<Nick_M_> ?
<RichEd> i presume: #1 you have seen the edubuntu look & feel
<Nick_M_> I'm not sure what you're asking, RichEd
<Nick_M_> Yes ;)
<RichEd> sorry ... it's me who is not clear ... do you want to use edubuntu as a replacement in the eyeEdu project ?
<Nick_M_> Nooo
<Nick_M_> I'll be more clear: :)
<RichEd> well then pliss xplain dear fellow
<Nick_M_> eyeOS is an open source "web desktop"
<RichEd> it's 2:22 am and I got 3 hours sleep last night ... so type slowly in big letters ;)
<Nick_M_> :P
<Nick_M_> so, eyeOS is like..Linux on the web
<Nick_M_> eyeEdu, will be based off the eyeOS project (the web Linux)
<Nick_M_> so providing, a KIDS web-desktop :)
 * RichEd is following but is not sure what you mean by a web linux
<Nick_M_> well
<Nick_M_> what people commonly perceive as "linux"
<Nick_M_> a free, open source OS
<Nick_M_> if you'd like, check out http://eyeos.org to understand what it is :P
<RichEd> i'll take a quick look ... in the meanwhile: and how does the KIDS web-desktop differ from say Edubuntu ... standard app choices, menu layout + look & feel ?
<Nick_M_> Well, it doesn't really differ from edubuntu
<Nick_M_> besides the fact that, eyeEdu will be used in a web-browser
<Nick_M_> and edubuntu is a native OS
<Nick_M_> eyeEdu will use the Gartoon (ubunTOON) theme
<Nick_M_> kid-friendly apps and whatnot
<Nick_M_> I think that despite these two projects being on two different platforms (web and desktop)
<Nick_M_> we can definitely  work together to benefit each other's causes ;)
<RichEd> so what would the o/s be that you use to get to the eyeEdu browser ?
<Nick_M_> tremendously *
<Nick_M_> Whatever host OS is on the computer
<Nick_M_> in a poor situation, a small distro of linux
<Nick_M_> (there is a project called eyeNux, which is a VERY small linux distro that opens a web browser)
<Nick_M_> or, in more advanced situations, Windows, MacOS, Linux, etc
<RichEd> forgive me for asking the dumb questions ... but if you can boot say an edubuntu desktop, and run a browser to get to eyeEdu ... why not use the desktop for the same job
<RichEd> i am sure you have good answers ... my brain is just too melted to take in new stuff right now and extend
<Nick_M_> Well, i'll give you my few ideas behind eyeEdu
<RichEd> tell you what ... can you type the info up here ... and then cut & paste and email to me
<RichEd> i'll take a fresh read and site browse after some shut-eye
<Nick_M_> 1: just using eyeEdu as a desktop environment for kids. My brothers and sisters seemed to ruin any computer they touched..but if I could launch for them eyeEdu in fullscreen (using java or somethign), they would be able to tinker away at their online desktop made ONLY for them, without any consequences
<Nick_M_> sure ;)
<Nick_M_> 2: kids can't very well learn several operating systems...but if they could log in to the desktop they use daily at school, from their home computer (with all their files), they would be more apt to learning
<RichEd> ^ that requirement makes some sense #1 ^ but somewhere in the back of my head lurks the suggestion that there is an easier solution
<RichEd> but that might just be lazy tired mistiming synapses
<RichEd> ah ... seen #2 before :)
<RichEd> okay ... i will crash now and follow up in the morning
<Nick_M_> I'll be here
<RichEd> did you see my msg
<Nick_M_> or you can join me in #eyeedu tomorrow
<Nick_M_> I did, but you left me no email ;)
<RichEd> check there for my email address
 * RichEd will need to be prodded int action in the morning ... total recall is not installed at the moment
<Nick_M_> Thanks for your help :)
<Nick_M_> Does anyone know where I can download the GNUtoon or Ubuntoon theme in pngs?
<Nick_M_> when I convert from svgs, i can't preserve the transparency
<kwak> is there a linux alternative to video cue or adobe visual communiator?
<ltspadmin> okay i keep getting this -  DHCPOFFER on 192.168.1.249 to 00:02:a5:28:38:64 via eth2
<ltspadmin> and it repeats itself
<ltspadmin> next system does not boot..but if i wait...then its okay.. like 4 mins later.
<ltspadmin> hello...im stuggling with a dhcp issue..where clients do not receive dhcp offers at first..then after a min or two after reboot they are fine. the switch and cabling seems to fine..but i can figure this one out..can some aid??
<ltspadmin> hello...i have an issue with dhcp rquests from clients booting..after 3 mins or so, the next client can receive a request..but when sequentially booting up machines...no offers are made...can some aid?
<ltspadmin>  im using edubuntu 8.04 with two nics
<ltspadmin>  and when actually logining in it takes at least 2 mins
<fsgaston> Does anybody know of some good companies that do remote management of linux servers?
<ltspadmin> hello. Im fighting with an 8.04 setup....I have two nics..and one has been set to a 192.168.1..254 the other to dhcp. I even set the /etc/default/dhcp-server3 LISTEN to the proper interface. Here is the issue - when clients boot..it takes 2 -3 minutes to receive any kind of bootp/dhcp info. however, after 3 mins after loading each system...the next one will come up. Can some one help me debug/fix the issue?
<ltspadmin> woops that 192.168.1.254
<ltspadmin> this is the only error i see - ] Clocksource tsc unstable (delta = -90210015 ns)
<jimjimovich> Question: Anyone know how to allow thin clients to access an internet gateway "directly" so that the gateway see's the thin client's MAC address?
#edubuntu 2008-05-16
<cooli1> Hi just installed Hardy desktop and the add-on CD, looks great , how do I get the ltsp stuff working
<cooli1> also need to setup webserver functionality and moodle but these options is not included in Synaptic
<ogra> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuLTSP/LTSPQuickInstall
<cooli1> hi ogra --so I must have alternate cd
<ogra> no, look at the second paragraph
<ogra> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuLTSP/LTSPQuickInstall#head-1a4eaadc76237a7efa128c9ccd83d7553eae7242
<cooli1> i saw this Open-Source Classroom Management With iTALC On Ubuntu 7.10, will it work on 8
<ogra> yup, its our default now
<cooli1> ogra: any link for moodle and webserver
<cooli1> looks great , your work?
<jimjimovich> Anyone know how to make an internet gateway which uses client MAC addresses for authentication see thin client MAC addresses instead of the main server?
<stgraber> ogra: btw, the iTalc session is schedule at 14:00
<ogra> today ?
<cooli1> anybody here that works or worked on the macedonia project
<ogra> cooli1, RichEd_ is in contact with the people doing the project
<stgraber> ogra: yep
<cooli1> I want to go visit and learn some stuff
<ogra> oki
<jimjimovich> Is there any documentation for 8.04?
<stgraber> ogra: session in 4 minutes (in Thames)
<ogra> yep
<cbx82> newbie: can anyone help me with a wireless networking issue?
<ogra> /join #italc
<connie> hi ogra: i get message that : Reading package lists... Done
<connie> Building dependency tree
<connie> Reading state information... Done
<connie> E: Couldn't find package ltsp-server-standalone
<connie> maybe something else I need to type
<connie> well anyone else had the same problem
<musashi> i have an ltsp install of hardy. it was working. i ran the updates including the ssh update which generated new keys. now the clients can't log in. could it be the ssh update? how do i fix that?
<connie> i installed hardy desktop as i don't have the alternate cd
<connie> followed the howto on the wiki but it seems "ltsp-server-standalone" does not exist
<connie> :'( no help?
<musashi> for neither of us it seems. maybe everyone is getting coffee
<ogra> musashi, https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/edubuntu-users/2008-May/004052.html
<musashi> ogra: thanks. checking...
<ogra> connie, did you install without any network connection ? it pulls it from the archive (ltsp-server-standalone is not on the CD)
<ogra> connie, look in the software properties and make sure that you have main enabled and use an online mirror
 * ogra has to go 
<musashi> thanks ogra, looks like that will work.
<connie> tx
<connie> i do have internet connection
<connie> network cards are configured
<connie> i am chatting from machine using gprs connection ( i know slow but I am remote)
<connie> ok busy updating repos
<connie> ah that works ***note update repo's 1st
<connie> ohoh not on gprs network
<steven_> hi
<steven_> i have some question about the LTSP function of edubuntu
<steven_> i actually don't understand it...
<steven_> can anyone explain it a bit
<johnny> what don't you understand?
<steven_> what it really is, they say you can use clients to sign in in something with older PCs
<johnny> older pcs.. much more powerful server
<steven_> i have this, a classroom full of PIII PCs where i need to find a distro for
<steven_> they have'nt anough RAM for ubuntu i think
<johnny> well ltsp will let you centralized the management of them
<steven_> so i thought about fluxbuntu, but i read the edubuntu LTSP thing
<steven_> on 1 PC, a faster pc
<johnny> yes
<steven_> do you have to install edubuntu on the slower ones?
<johnny> no
<johnny> on the one fast one
<johnny> altho edubuntu is now just an addon cd
<johnny> i think you can install ltsp from the alternative cd as an option directly.. or any ubuntu hardy cd
<johnny> via synaptic or apt-get as usual
<steven_> so, install edubuntu on 1 pc and install ltsp with same cd
<steven_> other menu item
<johnny> if you already want it on the cd, i think you need to get the alternative hardy cd..
<johnny> i think i'd just get it from the internet tho personally
<steven_> ??? i don't understand that last 2 messages
<steven_> what do i do with the slower pcs
<steven_> livecd doesn't support it
<steven_> also no installation
<steven_> i cant use apt-get than right?
<johnny> the slower pcs network boot
<johnny> off the powerful one
<johnny> and run almost all programs from the powerful
<steven_> network boot?
<steven_> how exactly? with a other type edubuntu installation
<johnny> huH/
<johnny> no.. they download the stuff they need over the local network
<steven_> but how
<johnny> pxe boot
<steven_> you can't do anything without anything installed at the pcs
<johnny> that's the specific name
<johnny> yes you can :)
<steven_> right from bios?
<johnny> the pcs download the kernel, and the very basics of the operating system
<johnny> it happens after the bios
<johnny> but no disks are involved
<steven_> they download it everytime they are rebooted
<johnny> unless your machines can't network boot..
<johnny> yes
<steven_> howmany PCs can 1 master pc stand?
<johnny> depends on the spec
<johnny> check the edubuntu handbook
<johnny> for the equation
<steven_> does it work good?
<johnny> it depends on the specs :)
<steven_> for advanced presentation making and browsing, let's say 25 PIII 500Mhz 128 RAM and master of 512 RAM 1.6GHz or something
<johnny> you'd want more ram
<steven_> or maybe 2GHz
<johnny> in the master
<johnny> and a dual core machine i think
<johnny> look at the edubuntu handbook
<steven_> and when i split to 12 - 12
<steven_> ok
<steven_> :p
<steven_> ty i just read
<steven_> 256 + (128 * users) MB of memory
<steven_> quit much
<steven_> :p
<steven_> does edubuntu has other advantages for schools
<johnny> well you could minimize it by using fluxbox and other smaller things
<johnny> you can visualize the entire classroom
<johnny> watch screens
<johnny> blank screens
<steven_> but just for a PC-)room
<johnny> cut off people doing thngs they shouldn't
<steven_> that's usefull indeed
<steven_> but i think edubuntu shows that childy
<steven_> is it possible to manage PCs in ubuntu
<johnny> yes.. edubuntu is just an addon cd with educational apps
<johnny> and some artwork
<johnny> you can do it all with any ubuntu
<steven_> aah, do you maybe know the application name? or package name?
<steven__> aah, do you maybe know the application name? or package name?
<johnny> for?
<steven__> checking what other people do in a local network
<steven__> like the school-classroom network
#edubuntu 2008-05-17
<kikin> hi  to all
<kikin> hola a todos
<kikin> you's can help?
<Nick_M_> Can I get Ubuntoon in PHGs?
<Nick_M_> PNG's**
<kikin> i have one error in client terminal
<kikin> nfsmount failed: bad file descriptor
<slashdotfx> hi, I've just update the ltsp chroot, and the autologin feature doesn't work anymore, what gives?
<slashdotfx> I had to do manual login on each client
<kikin> alguioen habla español
<neil_> hi all, I have found a way to get the GFax Fax program to work from clients, anyone interested ?
<johnny> no fax machine :(
<johnny> i was looking into faxes
<johnny> i was going to setup a cups printer
<johnny> err cups fax driver
<johnny> as a printer
<johnny> i need some fax service.. but they are all out of my budget atm
<neil_> johnny: I am just using a cheap fax modem !
<johnny> a winmodem ?
<johnny> i guess they all are these days..
<johnny> i want one of the internet fax services
<neil_> johnny: yep! a netcomm AM5066 rave III, only problem is you must buy a suitable driver :( US$20.
<johnny> so i can stop paying for the phone line :)
<johnny> buy a driver?
<johnny> lol
<johnny> my cards so far have had drivers in linux
<johnny> iv'e just never had to use them
<neil_> johnny: purchase mistake.  won't be buying those again.  but I have rigged up GFax to do the faxing via CUPS, no fax service.
<neil_> johnny: still need the phone line like any standard fax machine.
<johnny> yeah.. i want to get rid of the phone line :)
<neil_> johnny: what about using a mobile phone, I can't you connect a modem to them ?
<johnny> this is for a permanent install, like yours.. i keep my phone with me :)
<johnny> we'll just use the dsl
<johnny> i just wish i could find an account that was a bit cheaper.. as we don't send many faxes
<johnny> one that didn't require windows client software :)
<neil_> we send quite a few, but as we can't get rid of the phones, we are just using one of them for the faxes.
<neil_> are you interested in the setup ?
<johnny> not me
<johnny> but perhaps you could post it on the ubuntu wiki
<neil_> what wiki ?  how ?
<johnny> then it would benefit everybody
<johnny> i think it's just wiki.ubuntu.com
<stgraber> ogra: Are you the one who schedule the thin client/mass deployment session at 11:00 ?
<ogra> nope, that was out swedish KDE guy
<ogra> but i will be there
<stgraber> ok, I'll be there too
<stgraber> ogra: everyone seems to be at the Ubuntu/Debian session, I'll come to the thin client one as soon as this one ends :)
<stgraber> ogra: did you see there is a touchscreen session planned ?
<edubuntu_ltsp> hi there
<edubuntu_ltsp> I'd like to ask where best to report an issue with Edubuntu 8.04 LTSP using AMD64 edition
<stgraber> Launchpad is the right place
<edubuntu_ltsp> can you provide me with an direct URL for LTSP?
<juliux> edubuntu_ltsp, https://bugs.launchpad.net/
<juliux> hey stgraber
<juliux> stgraber, how is the internet connection in prag?
<stgraber> juliux: not bad at the hotel
<juliux> stgraber, good
<edubuntu_ltsp> ok, posted the issue
<edubuntu_ltsp> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/231393
<Juliux_HSV> stgraber, btw is the internet access at the hotel free of charge?
<stgraber> juliux: it seems to be yes
<juliux> stgraber, thxs a lot
<stgraber> juliux: when are you arriving in Prague ?
<juliux> stgraber, tomorrow at 18:45
<stgraber> argh, I'll be leaving at 17:30 :(
<juliux> stgraber, next time;)
<stgraber> juliux: if you come to the US, probably :)
<juliux> stgraber, we will see;)
<Nick_M_> For those I spoke to earlier (about the webified Edubuntu), the eyeEdu.org site is back up
#edubuntu 2008-05-18
<ltspuser> where is a sample lts.conf file?
<ltspuser> got it
<ltspuser> anyone around??
#edubuntu 2009-05-11
<summ1else1985> Can anyone point me in the right direction? I'm looking for assistance working with ltsp client boot ups
<alkisg> summ1else1985: you could ask here, or in #ltsp, what's your problem?
<summ1else1985> sorry there was an emergency on the calling floor
<summ1else1985> i'm back though
<summ1else1985> my issue is that I'd like for the clients to run tsclient on startup
<summ1else1985> i've tried several things, but I apparently don't fully understand the image and file paths that the client is using
<summ1else1985> my latest go was to edit the /opt/ltsp/i386/etc/profile
<alkisg> tsclient or rdesktop?
<summ1else1985> just add tsclient to the bash script there
<summ1else1985> and then did ltsp-update-image
<summ1else1985> but alas no luck
<summ1else1985> tsclient
<alkisg> afaik you need to make a screen script, similar to the existing rdesktop script
<summ1else1985> okk
<summ1else1985> i'll start looking into that
<summ1else1985> thanks for giving me a new lead, i was running out of options
<alkisg> summ1else1985: scripts are there:
<alkisg> /opt/ltsp/i386/usr/share/ltsp/screen.d
<summ1else1985> :)
<summ1else1985> thank you thank you
<alkisg> Then, for the clients you want, you need to put this in lts.conf:
<alkisg> SCREEN_07=tsclient
<alkisg> (or whatever you call your script)
<summ1else1985> cool, i've seen some things similar to that bouncing around
<alkisg> ...and of course ltsp-update-image
<summ1else1985> awesome
<alkisg> summ1else1985: you've installed tsclient to the chroot, right?
<summ1else1985> i was under the (mistaken) impression that the image build would make the client act as though it were a normal ubuntu package and run the login scripts out of /etc/profile
<summ1else1985> ... and boom goes the dynamite
<summ1else1985> no i haven't
<summ1else1985> thanks again
<summ1else1985> i'm going to trot out of here and get working on this stuff
<hgrover> Hello, does anybody know about using microphones with LTSP?  I'm trying to set up audacity for a lab, but I'm not seeing any audio input on my thin clients
<hgrover> (It's not muted or anything, I checked)
<Svenstaro> hgrover, did you search all the docs?
<Svenstaro> If clients are able to receive sound, they should be able to record as well
#edubuntu 2009-05-13
<thismamacooks200> My, bluetooth adapter works on my laptop but not on my desktop, both jaunty
<megannn> okay i have never been on this before but i have a question..
<megannn> anyone?
 * Eeyore-Jr is considering shutting down the ltsp lab after june
#edubuntu 2009-05-14
<Mean-Machine> good morning
<Mean-Machine> Im looking for some info/suggestions/recommendations on hardware specs for edubuntu thin clients for schools
<Mean-Machine> could anyone point me in the right direction?
#edubuntu 2009-05-15
<dark4og> I have a Fujitsu s510 Scansnap, I can get the server to pick it up and even scan, Edubuntu 8.4, LTSP 5.0.4 but the thin Clients do not. Any one know why?
<norrisg1> Helping people with problems with edubuntu, ubuntu, and kubuntu
<norrisg1> #itsp
<norrisg1> #ltsp
<user12_> hello
<Eeyore-Jr> lost a large school to citrix
<Eeyore-Jr> and microsoft.  they were doing open office but have since then dumped oo.org
<Eeyore-Jr> here locally
<al_paun> Hi there
<al_paun> Do you know how to configure a backup internet connection to switch automaticaly if the main internet connection is down?
<alkisg> al_paun: this would be better asked in #ubuntu
#edubuntu 2009-05-16
<Nandeesh> s
#edubuntu 2009-05-17
<Svenstaro> Hey, any news about Edubuntu, its future and/or the answer to life etc?
<bencrisford2> where can i find the edubuntu developers?
<bencrisford___> hello?
<bencrisford_> noone here?
<bencrisford_> Hello?
<bencrisford_> where can I find the edubuntu developers?
<bencrisford_> stgraber: is there a channel for edubuntu developers?
<highvoltage> there's #edubuntu
<highvoltage> (for that)
<bencrisford_> this is #edubuntu though right?
<highvoltage> oh, heh, right, I didn't look at the topic :)
<bencrisford_> lol
<highvoltage> #edubuntu is for everything edubuntu
<bencrisford_> ok
<bencrisford_> well, im working on a project
<bencrisford_> a school/uni e-management system
<bencrisford_> only opensource
<bencrisford_> the founder and I are looking for developers
<bencrisford_> and this seemed like the perfect place
<highvoltage> what is it called?
<bencrisford_> eskole
<highvoltage> edubuntu is short on programmers at the moment (to put it mildly), but I'm sure there's many edubuntu users who would be willing to help with testing, etc
<highvoltage> bencrisford_: perhaps you can also get in touch with the schooltool guys, they just hit version 1.0 recently
<bencrisford_> ok cool
<bencrisford_> also, if there is any way i can help with edubuntu let me know
<highvoltage> will you be here on #edubuntu often?
<bencrisford_> sure :)
<highvoltage> we can really do with help, I just need to know how to contact you
<highvoltage> great!
<bencrisford_> (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Moodle thats what eskole is based on)
<bencrisford_> highvoltage: how can i contribute then :)?
<highvoltage> does eskole have a project site?
<bencrisford_> sure does
<highvoltage> bencrisford_: well, at the moment we're trying to figure out in which direction edubuntu should go into
<bencrisford_> direction?
<highvoltage> bencrisford_: many people want many different things out of edubuntu, and there's not enough resources for everything
<bencrisford_> ah i see
<highvoltage> bencrisford_: at the moment edubuntu is an add-on disc for ubuntu
<bencrisford_> (http://dev.abruptus.dyndns.org/projects/eskole theres the dev tracker btw)
<highvoltage> bencrisford_: many want it to be a full turn-key installation again, some feel that it should be more desktop-neutral, so that you can install it onto kde/gnome/xfce/lxde/etc easily and integrate well with those environments
<highvoltage> bencrisford_: some feel that it should bring upstream edu stuff closer to edubuntu, some feel it should focus on the gaps that upstream currently leaves
<bencrisford_> how can i download edubuntu?
<bencrisford_> i read up on it because of eskole and it looks great :)
<highvoltage> http://edubuntu.org/download
<bencrisford_> ok...
<bencrisford_> is all the software on it made by the development team?
<highvoltage> no, it's a collection of upstream software, packages from KDE Edu, Gcompris, Tux4kids, etc
<bencrisford_> ah ok
<stgraber> edubuntu as it's at the moment is an addon on top of regular Ubuntu bringing bundles of educational free softwares
<stgraber> well, as highvoltage said :)
<bencrisford_> ok cool
<bencrisford_> by the way stgraber, i would be grateful if you checked this out :): http://dev.abruptus.dyndns.org/projects/eskole
<stgraber> I just did
<bencrisford_> oh cool
<bencrisford_> so how can i help the development team with edubuntu?
<bencrisford_> because I guess id like to :)
<bencrisford_> stgraber?  highvoltage?
<highvoltage> bencrisford_: a good start would be to join the edubuntu-devel mailing list, it's also on http://lists.ubuntu.com
<bencrisford_> ok, will do
<highvoltage> bencrisford_: it would be good if you introduce yourself there
<bencrisford_> ok, is there many developers?
<bencrisford_> because i noticed the launchpad team only has 2 members :P
<bencrisford_> or is that for core dev?
<highvoltage> bencrisford_: hence the need for more help on edubuntu
<bencrisford_> ok
<bencrisford_> :)
<bencrisford_> hmf.  Why won't brasero let me burn edubuntu
<highvoltage> it should, what goes wrong?
<bencrisford_> doesnt let me press the 'burn' button
<bencrisford_> i select the file
<bencrisford_> and the disk
<bencrisford_> and burn button is greyed out
<bencrisford_> (i posted to the mailing list btw)
<bencrisford_> highvoltage; did you see my email?
<highvoltage> bencrisford_: I guess I will soon, IRC'ing from my phone atm, will check a bit later
<bencrisford_> ok
<bencrisford_> stgraber: How do you think I could best contribute to edubuntu?
<bencrisford_> stgraber:    :(?
<zerothis>  I have a USB harddrive with a live bootable partitiion and a partition with a normal instalation. how can set it up to select which to boot?
<bencrisford_> hey everyone :)
<zerothis> hello
<bencrisford__> stgraber: you around?
#edubuntu 2010-05-17
<leagris> Hello, are there up to date (Lucid) doc/howto setup diskless fat clients servicing with LTSP?
<rocket16> Friends, What is the size for Edubuntu addon?
<rocket16> Friends, any help?
<rocket16> Is it around 1 GB?
<alkisg> There's no add on for 10.04
<alkisg> It's a live dvd
<alkisg> 2,3G
<rocket16> alkisg: Thanks, but I meant the size of Edubuntu-desktop package total. I found it from Synaptic, it is around 222 MB for me (Since I had several packages preinstalled here).
<highvoltage> hey everyone
<Ahmuck> any suggestions for desktop recording software?
<dinda> Ahmuck: gtkrecordmydesktop works good if you only require .ogg or .ogv output
<dinda> Ahmuck: then it gets more complex to convert to other flavors - currently there's a known bug in trying to get flv and mp4 formats
<Ahmuck> was looking at instunbul ... use it b4?
<mhall119> I've used instanbul and gtkrecordmydesktop, both worked fine
<mhall119> though I never tried making flv or mp4 video from them
<Ahmuck> looking at doing a video tutorial of ... ["Ever wanted to make fun of bad feature films? Or perhaps you miss Mystery Science Theater 3000? Learn how to to combine the audio commentaries of RiffTrax (one of the two children of MST3K) with the feature films that they make fun of!"] - using Handbrake, Audacity, and Avidemux
#edubuntu 2010-05-18
<squidly> is there a cd version of edubuntu? my kids computer does not have a dvd-rom in it
<dinda> squidly: you could just use the regular Ubuntu CD for a base install then use the software center to add the edubuntu pieces
<dinda> squidly: or you could make a flash drive/usb drive installer
<zahran> need help . usb hard drive cannot detect ubuntu 9.10
<zahran> hello . need help ubuntu 9.10 . cannot detect usb hard disk
<zahran> help please . cannot detect usb hard disk
<sbalneav> Morning all
#edubuntu 2010-05-19
<dhillon-v10> HedgeMage: ping :)
<dim> hello!
<dim> goodby
<highvoltage> hi everyone
<mhall119> morning
<highvoltage> morning mhall119
<sbalneav> highvoltage: I'm up to my arse in Alligators today, but could you and I set aside some time tomorrow to walk me through the upload procedure for fixing bugs?
<sbalneav> I've got a few I can work on for the edu apps.
<highvoltage> sbalneav: yep!
<highvoltage> sbalneav: I'm catching up today on all my communication that's behind (and realising how far behind I actually was)
<highvoltage> sbalneav: I was just about to ask you if you're still interested in that hide-tool, I'd like to help you implement the suggestions that LaserJock made and then we could get it into the archives
<sbalneav> Absolutely
<sbalneav> Did that come up at the UDS?
<highvoltage> ok great. ping me tomorrow when you have some time. in the meantime I'll leave you do the alligators :)
<sbalneav> If so, nice that we've got a solution ready-made :)
<highvoltage> nope, it's just been on my radar
<sbalneav> ok
<sbalneav> cool
<nubae> yay for android--- outsold iphone
<nubae> The gods are finally on our side
<bencrisford> is there a meeting tonight? :)
<nubae> was cancelledbecause of UDS I believe
<nubae> but that could be last weeks
<highvoltage> no that was last week :)
<nubae> highvoltage: what time is the meet¿
<nubae> ?
<highvoltage> nubae: 19:00 UTS
<highvoltage> *UTC
<highvoltage> in about an hour and 45 mins
<nubae> ok cool, ill be there
<bencrisford> as will I :)
<bencrisford> if I am not mistaken there is 10 minutes until the meeting ?
<highvoltage>  * Edubuntu meeting in a few minutes
<highvoltage> bencrisford: yep!
<bencrisford> woohoo :)
<highvoltage> I guess it's time :)
<LedHed> I installed the LTSP standalone package,  then I did ltsp-build-client,  its downloading a kernel, but its downloading at 900b/s (taking 8hrs).  How can I cancel the download without destroying the build process?
<bencrisford> highvoltage: meeting notes already?  that was quick!
<LedHed> is there a way to specify a different mirror when running ltsp-build-client?
<LedHed> never mind.  I found the answer
<mhall119> man, even when I'm there for meetings, I'm mostly gone
<highvoltage> bencrisford: hehe
<bencrisford> subscribed to ubuntu-education list
<bencrisford> :)
<mhall119> highvoltage: tell me what you think: http://www.quinncoincorporated.org/ubiquity-qimo/
<mhall119> I'm waiting on new images for the first 2 slides
<bencrisford> mhall119: im no ubiquity whizz, but I think it looks awesome :)
<mhall119> thanks
<mhall119> highvoltage is our ubiquity whiz here
<bencrisford> :) he created our edubuntu slideshow right?
<mhall119> I asked my son (6) what he would want to say about each game
<mhall119> he said "I don't know" about everything but Tux Paint
<mhall119> he told me "Everything is fun on Tux Paint"
<mhall119> yes, highvoltage did the Edubuntu slides
<bencrisford> everything is fun :D yay
<bencrisford> I have to admit, it is kind of fun
<mhall119> I think mine spend 80% of their computer time in tuxpaint
<bencrisford> haha
<highvoltage> mhall119: very nice
<mhall119> once I get qimo 2 on there, my son will probably spend more time in Laby and less in Tux Paint
<mhall119> highvoltage: thanks
<highvoltage> the transparent pics definitely look much nicer than the square ones
<mhall119> my wife is proof reading my spelling and grammar
<highvoltage> I can see why you want to replace them :)
<mhall119> yeah, I like the transparency
<mhall119> I had to make a custom image for Tux Type though, all the game images were too low-res
<highvoltage> hmm... I wonder if we could show the Qimo slides when someone chooses to install qimo from an edubuntu disc
<mhall119> but I kind of like it
<mhall119> highvoltage: I'm not sure how to go about doing that
<mhall119> maybe we can symlink a set of slides depending on options chosen during setup?
<highvoltage> mhall119: Laby sounds kind of cool, we don't have it in edubuntu
<mhall119> it would be cool though, to have slides specific to the profile you're installing
<highvoltage> mhall119: yep that's what I thought too
<mhall119> highvoltage: you should, it's a great little game
<mhall119> does Python, C, Java, and a few others
<mhall119> though I restricted the Qimo launcher to only give the Python option
<highvoltage> python is plenty enough :)
<mhall119> my son started on it when he was 5, so I think it'll do
<highvoltage> wow
<mhall119> he's been hounding me to put Laby on his computer ever sincde
<highvoltage> I only started with BASIC when I was 6
 * highvoltage = jealous
<mhall119> but it's running 8.04 right now, and no laby packages for that
<mhall119> yeah, he's an interesting child
<mhall119> highvoltage: http://www.pps.jussieu.fr/~gimenez/laby/
<mhall119> http://img62.imageshack.us/i/quinnlaby.png/ is what my son wrote all by himself while "testing" an alpha of Qimo 2
<mhall119> okay, leaving for home, I'll  be online again later
<highvoltage> ok bye mhall119!
<bencrisford> hmm, I think I am going to try and get some sleepy-time
<bencrisford> g'night :)
#edubuntu 2010-05-20
<LedHed> is this the right place to ask Ubuntu/LTSP related questions?
<LedHed> I just installed ltsp-standalone via apt,  I have a thin client booting via pxe, but after login, it goes to the CLI on SCREEN_07.  How do I get a X Session (or LDM) to start?
<LedHed> I tried making changes to /vat/lib/tftpboot/ltsp/i386/lts.conf, but the changes dont seem to effect the thinclients
<mhall119> LedHed: unfortunately all the LTSP guys are on European time
<mhall119> and have mostly gone to bed
<LedHed> good to know.  I'll ask in the morning.
<LedHed> thanks mhall119
<mhall119> yeah, they're usually more active then
<mhall119> np
<alkisg> !info apache2 hardy
<ubottu> apache2 (source: apache2): Next generation, scalable, extendable web server. In component main, is optional. Version 2.2.8-1ubuntu0.15 (hardy), package size 44 kB, installed size 100 kB
<leagris> !info ltsp >leagris
<highvoltage> hey everyone
<mhall119_> morning
<highvoltage> morning mhall119underscore
<mhall119_> underscore?  That won't do
<mhall119> much better
<LedHed> good morning,  I just installed ltps-server-standalone.  My thinclients are booting to a Ubuntu login prompt.  I attempted to create a user account by chrooting to /opt/ltsp/i386,  then issuing the 'adduser' command, then I ran ltsp-update-image. I then rebooted the clients, but I'm unable sign in via the new user account I created.
<LedHed> I guess I was supposed to add the user account to the server rather than the chroot
<sbalneav> LedHed: Yes, correct.
<LedHed> sbalneav, after logging in, I get a Shell on SCREEN_07,  is this the default behavior?
<LedHed> I though I would get an X session (GUI)
<sbalneav> Have you created an lts.conf file?  If not, the default behaviour SHOULD be a graphical login, but it's possible the video hardware in the thin client isn't being detected correctly.
<LedHed> my test client is a VirtualBox VM.  I'll try a physical device.  Thanks.
<LedHed> I do get a Graphical Login Prompt with the Ubuntu logo.
<sbalneav> cool.
<mhall119> meeting about new branding and websites in #ubuntu-meeting in 5 minutes
<bencrisford> afternoon
<LedHed> do I have to have X installed on the server if I want to be able to run X on the clients?
<mhall119> no
<mhall119> well, you don't need the X server running
<mhall119> you will need Xlibs I think
<LedHed> I installed Ubuntu 10.04 server,  then installed ltsp-server-standalone.
<LedHed> The only thing in my lts.conf is [default]  LDM_AUTOLOGIN=True  LDM_USERNAME=user  LDM_PASSWORD=***,
<LedHed> when the clients boot up,  I get a X mouse pointer,  then a xterm,
<LedHed> but no GUI
<LedHed> it was my understanding that the default behavior was for the clients to boot to a GUI.
#edubuntu 2010-05-21
<bencrisford> highvoltage: is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Edubuntu/Devel/RoadMap gonna be laid out like https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Edubuntu/RoadMap ?
<bencrisford> and do you want me to work on drafting some advocacy/marketing aims and stuff to put in it?
<sbalneav> I've got a new lucid xexit package building in my ppa.
<sbalneav> people wanting clean logoff's for thin clients should have a look
<sbalneav> if you have a thin client logged in, and you actually yank the power cord on the thin client, all processes dissapear in 15 seconds.
<sidartha> hello! I'm recently new to ltsp, but am looking to build a server that will need to support 12 - 15 high intensity clients. Running gimp, flash, etc. Does anyone have a suggestion on wether I should look at the new 6 core amd processors, or a quad i7, or xeon II?
<sbalneav> ...aaaand see my reply in #ltsp
#edubuntu 2010-05-22
<joerg> hi
<Led-Hed> When using Ubuntu+LTSP, If I want to install a package for the clients, do I chroot to /opt/ltsp/i386,  then do apt-get install?  or do I just install the package directly to the server?
<stephane> i need help: i update for ubuntu 10.04 and i reboot my screen is black noting appen... what to do
#edubuntu 2010-05-23
<apachelogger> hi!
<apachelogger> any one with magic access to the website around
<bencrisford> apachelogger: have you found a bug?
<apachelogger> well yes
<bencrisford> because we have a new website rolling out soon
<apachelogger> well it is the content
<apachelogger> not the site itself
<apachelogger> http://edubuntu.org/Screenshots
<bencrisford> so outdated info/bugs on the old site arent our highest priority I think.. :/
<apachelogger> it is not kde edutainment anymore
<apachelogger> but just "KDE Education"
<joerg> hi...
<joerg> how does the english speaking world call a schedule/plan in a school where you can see if a lesson is not taking place or held by a supply teacher?
<bencrisford> joerg: a timetable..?
<bencrisford> not sure if thats what you mean
<joerg> nope
<joerg> I mean something that says: class 5a, lesson 1 and 2 on monday (biology) will not take place because the teacher is ill, stay at home ;)
<bencrisford> apachelogger: im not sure if this will be acted upon due to the new website being worked on at the moment...
<joerg> or: mr. foobar is on a business trip to the ministry of education, mr. barfoo will held the math lesson in the 3rd and 4th lesson
<apachelogger> bencrisford: so it could be fixed in the new website :)
<joerg> in a forum I read the word "cover plan"?
<joerg> but people weren't sure about it...
<bencrisford> apachelogger: I imagine it will be.. :)  I'm not one of people working on the new website
<bencrisford> joerg: a cover plan does sound right actually yeah
<bencrisford> joerg: something like that :), in an administrative context it definately makes sense
<joerg> ok, thx....
<joerg> bencrisford, I am implmenting a portal server for schools
<joerg> and well, everything is german here of course :)
<joerg> but I use to develop in english
<bencrisford> joerg: if you are talking in terms of telling students about absent teachers, then it might not be as appropriate..?  i'm not sure :/ sorry
<bencrisford> joerg: cool! :)
<joerg> and later let somebody translate to german or do it myself.
<joerg> bencrisford, well, in my old school it was like this: you came in you went straight to the "cover plan"
<joerg> in the hope that you can sleep longer next day
<joerg> because maths in the 1st and 2nd lesson don't take place
<joerg> or something like this
<bencrisford> joerg: ok I see, that does make sense
<joerg> a big blackboard where students and teachers can find out where the regular schedule changed for a particular lesson/day
<joerg> the guys who make that plan use some windoze software that can generate html tables from it.
<joerg> and I'm trying to parse the data out.
<bencrisford> apachelogger: but thank you for letting us know about the error :)
<joerg> to make them available on the page, as news feed and to provide an automatic email notification
<bencrisford> joerg: nice :), what are you coding in?
<joerg> because it sometimes happens that somebody gets ill, the plan changes an evening before and the students don't look on the website...
<joerg> and then come to school at 8, even though the first lesson doesn't take place
<joerg> python / django
<bencrisford> good idea, that sounds pretty cool
<joerg> I'll provide a demo very soon
<joerg> it is more like a social network with intranet capabilities.
<bencrisford> not long ago I started work on a similar project with someone i met through an unrelated FOSS project
<bencrisford> but I lost contact with him and haven't really tried for a while :P
<bencrisford> i kind of figure now, that my contributions would be more valuable working on existing projects rather than writing new ones that already have a working counterpart
<bencrisford> if that makes sense..
<joerg> e.g. you can found a group, invite others to join, have friends. share folders and files (read/write) with a group, your friends or everybody at your school. you can design your own profile which is a public discussion board as well, add (google/opensocial) gadgets to your profile or your start page, use it as rss reader, send messages etc.
<apachelogger> lmfg47sk
<bencrisford> awesome :)
<apachelogger> \o/
<apachelogger> not my gmail one
<apachelogger> doh!
<joerg> bencrisford, we haven't found anything suitable for us...
<joerg> except a proprietary thing
<joerg> where I sometimes get inspiration and ideas from :)
<bencrisford> joerg: im not saying you shouldnt work on this!  it sounds very exciting!
<bencrisford> but my project was very similar to moodle
<bencrisford> so I decided it wasnt really necessary
<joerg> hmm, well, I am more trying to integrate all that stuff.
<joerg> most of them don't want moodle, but if, they can simply integrate it....
<joerg> my portal acts as a single sign on provider (CAS) as well....with ldap in the back you can simply add a link to the moodle stuff and load it in an iframe or new window...
<joerg> same thing hopefully for the library thing...
<joerg> I am currently watching koha (www.koha.org) which seems to be a very nice ILS and OPAC...
<joerg> ...but at present it neither supports CAS nor LDAP
<joerg> and has no german translation which is probably the easiest thing to fix
<bencrisford> :)
<highvoltage> good even4ning joerg and bencrisford
<bencrisford> highvoltage: evening :)
<bencrisford> highvoltage: apachelogger found a bug in the website, I wasn't sure what to do..  Are we ignoring bugs now because the new website is coming up soon?
<joerg> hey highvoltage
<highvoltage> bencrisford: nope, best is probably to file a bug on LP so that we can make sure it gets fixed in the new site as well
<bencrisford> highvoltage: oookay then :)
<bencrisford> apachelogger: I don't mind filing one for you.?  unless you'd like to?
<bencrisford> :)
<apachelogger> nah, if you have time, feel free to file one :)
 * apachelogger is currently at a dev meeting and brainstorming like wild ^^
<bencrisford> highvoltage: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/edubuntu-website/+bug/571836 - how about I update the description of that bug report to include the information about tonights one?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 571836 in Edubuntu Website "Edubuntu FAQ has horribly outdated information" [Medium,In progress]
<bencrisford> I have a couple I need to report
<bencrisford> so that could be like a list of all the outdated information..?
<bencrisford> actually, thats about the FAQ
<bencrisford> maybe not then
<bencrisford> unless I updated the summary
<bencrisford> If I made it "Edubuntu website has horribly outdated information"
<bencrisford> kept the FAQ stuff and added the new bugs to the description
<bencrisford> then as many bugs as possible would be in the same place
<bencrisford> and thus making it easier for anyone working on the new site
<bencrisford> ill just file a new one ;) :)
<bencrisford> highvoltage: im making a new one with a long list of bugs which I have just found
<bencrisford> bug 584717
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 584717 in Edubuntu Website "edubuntu.org contains outdated information" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/584717
 * joerg is tired
<joerg> vmlintu, hey....are u there?
<joerg> would anybody be interested in testing my school portal server? ;)
<joerg> I announced it a couple of months ago....on the edubuntu-devel mailinglist
<joerg> and well....after almost four months there is finally a little bit to see and to try out...
<joerg> gonna post it on the mailing list again, but I'd like to give access to the demo to just a few people first....
<joerg> to get some feedback, fix bugs, improve things....it is still in a very early phase of development
#edubuntu 2011-05-16
<coony> ciao
<coony> dove posso trovare del supporto riguardo ubuntu ltps?
<coony> only inglish
<mgariepy> good morning everyone
<zarrku> Hello is anyone here?
<zarrku> I am having a problem with the number of thin clients I am able to have running at one time
<zarrku> I have the required memory to run the amount of thin clients
<zarrku> however, after so many are loaded, Someone will try to log-in and will just get a black screen untill someone logs out
<zarrku> What I need is to be able to run 100 thin clients
<zarrku> I am having a problem with the number of thin clients I am able to have running at one time.  I have the required memory to run the amount of thin clients I am trying to run. 100 thin clients ( 22gb or ram )  However, after so many thin clients are booted, someone will try to log-in and will just get a black screen with a mouse cursor.  When a different thin client logs out, the thin client that had the black screen and a mouse curso
<alkisg> ogra_: stop flooding :D
<alkisg> (11:12:25 PM) ogra_ left the room (quit: Excess Flood).
<ogra_> heh
<alkisg> What's up man?
<alkisg> How's your yugo?
<ogra_> thats my ircbot ... it doesnt proprly reconnect me
<ogra_> lol
<alkisg> :P
#edubuntu 2011-05-17
<teddyroosebelt> This may sound silly but does edubuntu still include blackjack in the games area?
<alkisg> Good morning
<teddyroosebelt> morning
<mia158> hi, can anyone tell me the default font settings for edubuntu 10.10
<stgraber> ...
<brunolambert> joy
<brunolambert> I was about to open the dialog to make sure.
<highvoltage> brunolambert: and then? there wasn't one?
<Zarrku> hello Alkisg
<alkisg> Hi
<Zarrku> I edited the file dbus.conf file
<Zarrku> per the article
<Zarrku> I was asking if you can update the dbus version to 1,4,6
<Zarrku> in ubuntu 10.10
<Zarrku> because the problem is fixed in that version
<Zarrku> I have the distro of 1.4.6,  I'm not really sure how to install it
<alkisg> Zarrku: that's not edubuntu specific, try asking this question in #ubuntu
<alkisg> Or ask for a backport in the bug report
<Zarrku> okay
#edubuntu 2011-05-18
<Satyr1981> hi there
<Satyr1981> no one there ? :/
<stgraber> what's wrong with people this week? they all seem to have issues staying more than 5 minutes on IRC ...
<highvoltage> funny you should mention that, I had just the opposite problem yesterday!
<highvoltage> I specifically put it in the topic that people should hang around a bit after asking a question around two weeks ago. but it's not like anyone every reads the topic :)
<highvoltage> sometimes I'm tempted to make a bot say something to a new user that hasn't been in the channel yet like "Hey! Welcome to #edubuntu, we don't always stare at our screens so if you ask a question, please stay around for a while to give someone a chance to provide you with an answer" or something like that
#edubuntu 2011-05-21
<zoobab_> hi
<zoobab_> where can I report a bug?
<zoobab_> the live LTSP feature does not work fine:
<zoobab_> http://www.flickr.com/photos/zoobab/5742980631/in/photostream
<highvoltage> hi zoobab_
<highvoltage> do you have another dhcp server running?
<highvoltage> you got boot server ip: 192.168.0.1, but iirc ltsp live uses 192.168.0.254
<highvoltage> an you'd also get a prompt that says "Starting Edubuntu Live LTSP... Press F8 for boot menu.", so I'm pretty sure you got a dhcp response elsewhere than a live ltsp system
<zoobab_> I did an ifconfig by hand because the server did not had any IP
<zoobab_> trying again with 0.254
<highvoltage> you should restart the dhcp server too if you change the ip address (probably a good idea to just run ltsp-live again, that should do it too)
<highvoltage> there's a bug we didn't get to fix yet that if you start ltsp-live before network manager settles down, then it doesn't get set up properly. that's high on my fix-list for the next cycle
<zoobab_> tried with 0.254, same failure
<zoobab_> running ltsp-live again
<zoobab_> have you tried tcos?
<zoobab_> I am on their mailinglist, but it is very spanish centric
<zoobab_> ah works now
<highvoltage> what's tcos?
<zoobab_> another ltsp solution
<highvoltage> (I guess not The Canadian Orthoptic Society)
<highvoltage> ah got it
<zoobab_> what is the default login?
<highvoltage> ah seems similar to ltsp 4
<zoobab_> I would like to shutdown this noisy harddisk with hdparm
<highvoltage> for ltsp live you should just be able to click on the guest login button
<highvoltage> (bbl)
<zoobab_> I have 4 laptops, 2 of them do not have onboard ethernet, only via a pcmcia card
<zoobab_> any idea how to make a liveCD out for a client?
<zoobab_> yes, but I want to have a console
<zoobab_> and when I launch xterm, I am on the server
<zoobab_> any idea how to get a local shell on the terminal?
<highvoltage> zoobab_: you can put "SCREEN_02=shell" under the default section in the lts.conf file
<highvoltage> (can be found at /var/lib/tftpboot/ltsp/i386)
<highvoltage> gpxe might have pcmcia etherbet drivers, I'm not sure but it's worth a try: http://www.etherboot.org/wiki/howtos
<zoobab_> I was thinking about using some kexec trick
<zoobab_> how do I add hdparm to the image that is booted by the thinclient?
<highvoltage> you can chroot into /opt/ltsp/i386 and apt-get install it in there
<highvoltage> (you can't do that on ltsp live though)
<zoobab_> that's what I am using at the moment :)
<zoobab_> I have the possibility to boot on an ISO file
<zoobab_> is there any iso I could create for a client that cannot do PXE?
<highvoltage> ltsp live is useful for some demoing but unfortunately it's not as flexible as the installed version
<highvoltage> hmm? that cannot do pxe?
<zoobab_> yes
<zoobab_> but has a pcmcia ethernet card
<zoobab_> or a wifi card
<zoobab_> I was thinking about modifying kexec-loader distrib
<zoobab_> and add some iwconfig/wicd-curses
<highvoltage> you could do that, but trying to pxe from an iso will be easiest: http://rom-o-matic.net/gpxe/gpxe-1.0.0/contrib/rom-o-matic/
<zoobab_> so that at least a kexec enabled kernel can load something else
<zoobab_> gpxe does not has support for pcmcia AFAIK
<zoobab_> I am looking at pxe-kexec
<zoobab_> there is also http://myllynen.fedorapeople.org/pxkxc-0.1.1.tar.gz
#edubuntu 2011-05-22
<zoobab_> just tried pxe-kexec
<zoobab_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nnuSlQuLeMM
<zoobab_> it reboots into the Edubuntu kernel, but it seems to fail to recognise my pcmcia network card
<zoobab_> trying the same config with another laptop
<alkisg> zoobab_: Boot normally. Run lspci -nn -k|grep -A 2 Ethernet. Then add the pcmcia network card module to the initramfs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuLTSP/AddingModules
<zoobab_> pxe-kexec works fine with the other laptop with an onboard NIC
<zoobab_> adding the modules...
<alkisg> zoobab_: when you're done, please write a how-to somewhere, many people will want to do this
<zoobab_> I knoz
<zoobab_> root@ubuntu:~# echo yenta_socket | sudo tee -a /opt/ltsp/i386/etc/initramfs-tools/modules
<zoobab_> tee: /opt/ltsp/i386/etc/initramfs-tools/modules: Read-only file system
<zoobab_> I use the liveltsp on a DVD
<zoobab_> maybe that is why
<alkisg> Yup
<alkisg> You could work around it, but if you're going to work on this, better install it
<zoobab_> will try to install it on a USB key
<zoobab_> finally installed edubuntu on a USB HD
<HedgeMage> :)
<zoobab_> I followed this tutorial:
<zoobab_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuLTSP/AddingModules
<zoobab_> but my network does not work
<zoobab_> any idea how to check which modules are in the initramfs?
#edubuntu 2012-05-14
<cstachris> hi - i just watched the video from the developer summit, i liked your BHAG :)
<highvoltage> good morning
<highvoltage> cs<tab>
 * highvoltage wishes people would hang around more
<alkisg> 'morning hi<tab> :)
<highvoltage> hi alkisg :)
<highvoltage> we assigned you a work item or two in your absense at UDS :)
 * alkisg would prefer to get the "make the edubuntu dvd able to netboot fat clients" action item :D
<highvoltage> alkisg: so, I think the nbd item on https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/community-q-edubuntu is for that
<alkisg> I [stgraber] Add support for nbd in NETBOOT= for casper: TODO ==> DONE
<alkisg> Ah sorry
<highvoltage> alkisg: perhaps talk to stgraber about it, it might be worth while splitting up some of the sub tasks for that.
<alkisg> I added support to get nbdroot= from dhcp
<alkisg> OK let me read that more...
<highvoltage> alkisg: I added an item for you to investigate whether we could (or need) any tablet integration or features for epopte
<highvoltage> *epoptes
<alkisg> I'll ask Phantomas to check, if he can find any tables, that is
<alkisg> *tablets
<highvoltage> we're going to try to find a sponsor for some tablets and we'll send you one if it works out
<stgraber> alkisg: we want to allow for the livecd to be bootable over the network, it currently is but only when using cifs or nfs, I want to add nbd so we don't need to pull one of the other two on the media
<alkisg> stgraber: I wonder if serving the NBD image over NFS is fast enough
<alkisg> If so, we only need a bit of code in our current ltsp initscripts...
<alkisg> Btw, I've removed "nbdroot=" from our default command line, it gets that from root-path now
<alkisg> stgraber: also, is 12.10 a good target to netboot the whole squashfs image, thus supporting fat clients too? (i.e. have ltsp-client installed in it already)
<highvoltage> stgraber: I guess we still need to sort our tasks by milestone, I'm technically in a meeting now but I guess we could go through it a bit later
<alkisg> So, if ltsp-client is already installed in the squashfs image, there's no need to touch casper, is there?
<alkisg> In a few days I'll push a `ltsp-update-image --cleanup /` option which can be used to generate the final image, after whatever language etc the user has installed
<highvoltage> what will --cleanup clean up?
<alkisg> snakeoil keys, user accounts etc
<alkisg> logs..
<stgraber> alkisg: in theory making edubuntu's squashfs an ltsp image will allow us to bypass casper indeed (assuming having both ltsp and casper in the initramfs won't create a conflict). I still want to support nbd in casper for other ubuntu projects that won't be using ltsp though.
<alkisg> Ah, ok
<highvoltage> stgraber: so with unity2d going away, would weblive also use unity3d+llvm?
<stgraber> highvoltage: yeah
<stgraber> highvoltage: the good thing is that most sessions are single-app sessions so won't be affected by the change
<stgraber> highvoltage: the rest will probably use a tiny bit more CPU but I don't expect a huge change as all the rendering is already done serverside with NX
<highvoltage> cool
<highvoltage> mgariepy: oh yes meant to paste it for you too: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/community-q-edubuntu
<highvoltage> stgraber, mgariepy, alkisg: I moved all the items to milestones, I took random guesses with many of them, so please edit where appropriate.
<alkisg> Nice :)
<highvoltage> (they should soon be on http://status.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-quantal/edubuntu-dev.html)
<highvoltage> http://www.muktware.com/3594/edubuntu-linux-education
<highvoltage> "All in all Edubuntu 12.04 is an excellent release in every respect and carries the contribution of FOSS to the World and Humanity in the field of Education further.
<highvoltage> "
<highvoltage> stgraber: I want to do a story on edubuntu.org listing some of the good feedback we've received for 12.04, I guess I'll have to prioritize that website work I need to do :)
<highvoltage> http://twitpic.com/9jy3vd
<highvoltage> mhall119: howdy, are you around?
<mhall119> highvoltage: only for a moment, then I have to pickup the kids from school
<mhall119> I'll be back in about 30 minutes though
<highvoltage> mhall119: the appguide is kind of cool even though we never gave it proper linkage: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Edubuntu/AppGuide
<highvoltage> mhall119: but would it be perhaps better to put that on the edubuntu website instead and link to the app pages on https://apps.ubuntu.com ?
<mhall119> I should probably re-create it for 12.04, huh?
<mhall119> likely, yeah
<mhall119> IIRC, apps.u.c didn't exist when I made it
<highvoltage> indeed.
<highvoltage> ooh, the apps pages include the reviews too
<mhall119> I can modify the script to spit out HTML for the website
<highvoltage> ok cool!
<mhall119> highvoltage: can you give me a work item on one of the edubuntu blueprints to do that?
<highvoltage> well, I guess linking to the apps site is sufficient, at least that would give us less pages to maintain
<mhall119> yeah, I think just name, short description and a link will do
<highvoltage> mhall119: done
<mhall119> thanks
<highvoltage> it would allow us to reduce the number of wiki pages we have, too. so that will be awesome.
<highvoltage> and the website is typically more accessable to people than the wiki.
<ajmitch> highvoltage: thought I'd lurk in here again ;)
<highvoltage> ajmitch: whohoo! :)
<ajmitch> highvoltage: so what sort of things were you looking at with tablets?
<highvoltage> ajmitch: so, I've probably pasted this to you before: http://zareason.com/shop/zatab.html
<ajmitch> yeah I've got that sitting on my desk now
<highvoltage> ajmitch: for a start, we want to do some hardware enablement on it (which kubuntu is at least mostly taking care of)
<highvoltage> ajmitch: then try out unity with all its touch features on it
<highvoltage> ajmitch: and also extend epoptes (http://epoptes.org) to have touch features
<ajmitch> so I'm wanting to get ubuntu (using unity) on it once it's possible to run
<highvoltage> ajmitch: when we have something that more or less works as a system for that tablet, we want to target app developers and encourage them to port their software over to ubuntu for the software center so that we have more touch apps available
<highvoltage> ajmitch: yeppers.
<ajmitch> sounds like much of what I was planning apart from epoptes :)
<highvoltage> there's probably a lot more we /could/ do. but in 6 months I'm not sure if there's more we can do.
<ajmitch> I'm going to try & help out the community team rockstars like mhall119 & dpm with the developer.ubuntu.com site as well
<highvoltage> but if you get a bright idea, don't hessitate to try it out and report back :)
<highvoltage> cool.
<ajmitch> oh sure :)
<ajmitch> as far as I know, the zatab can boot from the microSD card which I can write on my laptop
<ajmitch> I think I had an adapter for it around here
 * highvoltage still needs to check with rlnx if we can order a bunch
 * ajmitch has to work out how to try & boot a different image on this though
<highvoltage> darkwing on #kubuntu-devel might be able to tell you
<ajmitch> another channel to join? :)
<highvoltage> hehe
 * ajmitch tries to track down what caused his lxc directory usage to explode
<ajmitch> 7.4G log file...
<ajmitch> I knew trying out juju was a mistake
<highvoltage> sounds like a candidate for #rmrf: http://identi.ca/tag/rmrf
<ajmitch> it'd managed to fill up my disk, not happy with that
<mhall119> ajmitch: is the log from juju?
<ajmitch> mhall119: yep, though it's apparantly from zookeeper, there's a bug filed about it
#edubuntu 2012-05-15
<alkisg> stgraber: any hints on how to send you the packaging merge request?
<stgraber> alkisg: if you branch is based on lp:ubuntu/ltsp you should be able to do it with lp-propose-merge or just give me an URL and I'll have a look
<alkisg> Thanks, will do
<alkisg> stgraber: if you also have the upstream code merging command handy, it'll save me quite some time... :)
<stgraber> alkisg: you'll want to get a .tar.gz from the upstream branch, then use bzr merge-upstream --version 5.x.x 5.x.x.tar.gz
<alkisg> Thanks
<stgraber> alkisg: IIRC merge-upstream comes from the bzr-builddeb package
<alkisg> Ah, /me looks at that too...
<alkisg> Hmmm the default "set -e" in ltsp-common-functions breaks login too, we obviously need to fix more errors there
<alkisg> stgraber: I've started working on packaging here: https://code.launchpad.net/~alkisg/+junk/ltsp - I didn't try to merge upstream etc, I started with a new branch and I'm only doing changes in the debian/ folder, hope it's good enough
<stgraber> alkisg: ok. Merging won't quite work then but I'll manually take the changes from it
<alkisg> stgraber: it would be much much easier if you had the packaging somewhere seperate from the tree copy, because the tree copy is frequently old
<alkisg> Sure my bzr lack of knowledge is to blame too :(
<stgraber> alkisg: well, it makes things much more complicated if I need to track down the changes in two places.
<stgraber> alkisg: lp:ubuntu/ltsp always matches what's in the archive, which is what I care about
<alkisg> Maybe that makes sense for debian packages, where you get a snapshot per ubuntu series and the changes after that are small, but for packages that are maintained in ubuntu it makes things harder, as there's no clean history of the debian/ folder:(
<stgraber> bzr log debian/ looks fine here
<alkisg> But I can't get it without getting an old trunk tree though. The delta with debian grows, new translations aren't added, etc etc
<alkisg> I don't know it doesn't seem right to me
<stgraber> ah, yeah, if you want to compare with debian, you'll need to also get lp:debian/sid/ltsp, then you can bzr diff between the two
<alkisg> I got vagrantc's packaging tree, he keeps the debian/ folder separate, it looks much cleaner
<stgraber> though currently I don't pretend to be anywhere near in sync with Debian so I don't even look as merging would just conflict on every single file
<alkisg> I'm trying to minimize that
<stgraber> once we're almost in sync again, we'll be able to merge by simply doing "bzr get lp:debian/sid/ltsp" in the lp:ubuntu/ltsp branch, just like you'd for a regular bzr branch
<stgraber> the UDD branches are full source branches as we want to have an exact snapshot of what's getting in the archive, we don't want to ever depend on an external .tar.gz that might change
<stgraber> the idea being that in the (far?) future, we won't dput anymore, Ubuntu will simply build from the UDD branch when we tag
<alkisg> I get the idea, I just don't think it's convenient to maintain an ubuntu-specific packaging in that tree
<alkisg> E.g. what if I wanted to be an ubuntu ltsp maintainer, but I didn't want/couldn't have access to UDD branches?
<alkisg> (co)maintainer
<alkisg> It sounds fine for deltas after debian snapshots, but not for maintaining an ubuntu-specific debian/ folder history
<stgraber> Ubuntu doesn't have maintainer we only have uploaders. If you get upload rights for ltsp you'll automatically get upload right to the UDD branch (as it's using the same archive ACL)
<stgraber> otherwise, work in a branch and request for it to be merged
<alkisg> kk
<alkisg> One thing where I'm not sure if it's the right thing to do: ltsp-server.examples: client/localapps/doc/examples/*.desktop
<alkisg> Right now these are installed in the client, but that doesn't make much sense, it'd be better if they were installed server-side, right?
<stgraber> no, these are the shutdown/reboot localapps entries, they need to be on the client as they are localapps
<alkisg> They are .desktop files invoked from the client session which runs on the server,
<alkisg> and they use localapps to initiate shutdown... no?
<stgraber> I don't think so, /me checks
<alkisg> Exec=sh -c 'xprop -root -f LTSP_LOGOUT_ACTION 8s -set LTSP_LOGOUT_ACTION HALT && gnome-session-save --logout'
<alkisg> That would be ran on the server...
<stgraber> ah right, we have X-LTSP-NoChange set so that they don't get called through ltsp-localapps
<alkisg> (and btw we can use the epoptes endsession script which also supports kde, xfce, lxde etc)
<stgraber> I guess the reason to have them on the client instead of the server is that we don't want them to show up in non-ltsp sessions
<alkisg> If we put them in ltsp-server.examples, the sysadmin still has to put them manually in applications
<alkisg> If we put them on the client, they won't show up anywhere anyway
<alkisg> (except for fat clients, where they'd confuse people)
<stgraber> checking here to confirm they don't magically appear, if they don't, I'd prefer to have them in ltsp-client (or ltsp-client-core)'s examples as if someone wants to enable them, they'd want them as localapps
<alkisg> Ah, except if we put them on the client, AND activate localapp menus so that they show up in the menus
<stgraber> yeah, I think that was the idea
<stgraber> hmm, got go for 5 minutes, be back in a bit
<alkisg> Gotcha, I'll notify vagrantc to change his packaging
<alkisg> Although they'll still confuse people that use fat clients as they're not needed there, and even people that use thin clients without gnome as they won't work there at all
<stgraber> ah, for the gnome use case we can fix it easily at least
<stgraber> TryExec=gnome-session-quit
<stgraber> and we need to change gnome-session-save to gnome-session-quit (upstream changed the name)
<alkisg> I think we should generate those .desktop files from an init-ltsp.d script
<stgraber> I'll push that change to trunk
<alkisg> Check if it's a fat client or not, if it has gnome installed or not, etc
<stgraber> one problem with auto-generating is how to deal with the translations
<alkisg> We can copy the file from examples
<alkisg> Or symlink it to save a few disk bytes
<stgraber> indeed, that'd work. Just check for the fatclient though, for the session type, tryexec will do the trick
<alkisg> OK so for the packaging part, I think it's best to put it in examples, not in applications, and later on symlink it from init-ltsp.d, and maybe even use the epoptes endsession logout/reboot etc script
<alkisg> That would work in other DEs too so there's no need to check for the DE
<alkisg> stgraber: I think I'm done except for debian/rules... I might need some help there, it seems complicated
<stgraber> alkisg: ok, IIRC debian/rules is in a completely different dh format, so I'll probably just copy debian's and re-add anything that's missing
<alkisg> Sounds good :)
<highvoltage> jbicha: btw, how are things with that lightdm sru? is there anything I could test or do to help with that?
<jbicha> highvoltage: you can ping Cimi about when the next light-themes update will be
<highvoltage> jbicha: ok
#edubuntu 2012-05-16
<pleia2> stgraber: nicely done :)
<ajmitch> stgraber: very apt, I keep on hearing of schools in NZ that mandate ipads for their students
<mhall119> stgraber: congrats!
<mhall119> 1 millionth bug
<stgraber> so now Edubuntu has its own big bug to try and fix :)
<ajmitch> so now we just need an edubuntu image for that zatab that I can boot & use, right? :)
<highvoltage> that would be a good start. we'll need the apps and eco-system too.
<highvoltage> but I hope we get some backing and help from the community team *wink* *wink*
<ajmitch> having a bootable image to hack on & which displays stuff is probably the first step
<highvoltage> yeah, I'm working on getting a few of them. you're lucky to already have one on your desk :)
<ajmitch> yeah it's sitting beside me, just running android right now though
<highvoltage> I first thought the resolution was low, but on wikipedia I see it's the same resolution than the ipad2
<highvoltage> so it's not that bad actually
<ajmitch> main things that it lacks is 3g, bluetooth & gps afaik
<ajmitch> not really showstoppers
<stgraber> these are features you usually don't want in a school environment anyway
<highvoltage> hmm, yeah at least it would make sharing files between studends during exams/tests harder :)
<highvoltage> we could make edubuntu server firewall them off from one another during tests.
 * highvoltage is getting ahead of himself
<ajmitch> big red lockdown button
<stgraber> highvoltage: blocking network should be done through epoptes, I know quite a few people who'd like it
<mhall119> http://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/tp679/launchpad_bug_1000000/
<highvoltage> thanks mhall :)
<highvoltage> 119
<alkisg> Good morning
<alkisg> Haha stgraber good one :) https://bugs.launchpad.net/edubuntu/+bug/1000000
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1000000 in Edubuntu "For every bug on Launchpad, 67 iPads are sold" [Wishlist,Triaged]
<highvoltage> http://dougpete.wordpress.com/2012/05/16/edubuntu
<mhall119> stgraber: highvoltage: do you guys have trello accounts?
<highvoltage> mhall119: I created one during UDS when I saw dholbach using it
<highvoltage> it seems useful, I just haven't gotten in to it yet
<mhall119> what's your username?
<highvoltage> checking...
<highvoltage> jonathancarter1
<mhall119> thanks,  I've added you to the upstream app developers board
<highvoltage> great
<mhall119> so any educational apps you want us to try and get submitted to MyApps, just add them to the first column
<highvoltage> ok thanks a lot! we're migrating to drupal 7, after that we want to put out a call for apps that people really want to see in edubuntu, we should be able to get a good list out of that
<highvoltage> *sigh* at http://www.perrier.eu.org/weblog/2012/05/16#lp-1000000
<vmlintu> there's been a lot of politics in the air lately
<highvoltage> well, I tend to agree with him about the langauge stuff, that is indeed quite sucky, but in edubuntu we've always been proud of our debian herritage.
<highvoltage> we could perhaps be more clear about it, but I think we've been quite reasonable.
<vmlintu> highvoltage: now that I remember, was there any work done last year on using lightdm instead of ldm? There was discussion about it, but I couldn't find else
<vmlintu> the systemd discussion flamed also quite a bit last week..
<highvoltage> vmlintu: yep, sbalneav made really good progress on libpamssh. maybe after next BTS lightdm could actually be used for LTSP :)
<vmlintu> We did some testing using ssh w/kerberos logins which takes away the need for libpam-ssh/libnss-ssh. Logins work nicely, but getting everything else needs definitely work
<vmlintu> this was with lightdm
<vmlintu> I could probably spend some time on getting things working better once schools are out
<highvoltage> stgraber: do you remember where the map is and all the information for the greece schools using ltsp?
<stgraber> highvoltage: google says: http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?ie=UTF8&hl=el&msa=0&msid=110322056715625861481.0004948b9931c4181a66d&z=7
 * highvoltage eventually found it via google too (for some reason I thought it would've been harder to find, d'oh)
#edubuntu 2012-05-17
<pyperdown> is there an equivilent to the "User Policy Editor" (sabayon + pessulus) in 12.04 LTS?  How does one lock down the desktop?
<pyperdown_> is there an equivilent to the "User Policy Editor" (sabayon + pessulus) in 12.04 LTS?  How does one lock down the desktop?
<stgraber> pyperdown_: from the 11.10 release notes "Unfortunately, due to Gnome upstream transitioning to gsettings and gtk3, we weren't able to include Gnome Nanny, Sabayon and Pessulus in this release."
<stgraber> pyperdown_: I think we had a look during the 12.04 cycle and the gnome project didn't update them yet
<stgraber> you can do some manual overrides using the gsettings schema overrides in /usr/share/glib-2.0/ (default settings, not mandatory settings)
<stgraber> and some more with dconf in /etc (haven't tried these yet)
<pyperdown_> Bummer - Myself and a colleague at another school district are struggling with this.  In the real world kids (and adults) will do things like turn networking off and screw with system settings, which turns into support issues.
<pyperdown_> I may be looking at Mint or Debian instead.  Kinda surprised in a way though.  Not very "enterprise"
<stgraber> well, gnome upstream decided to deprecate gconf and broke all the lock down tools in the process
<pyperdown_> "excellent"
<stgraber> so unless you switched to something that's not based on gnome 3.x you'll get that problem on any distro you look at
<stgraber> Debian actually removed sabayon and pessulus from their package archive (squeeze being the last release to still have them)
<pyperdown_> Any opinion on Mate?  Cinnamon? (relative to policy enforcement)
<stgraber> Cinnamon is just a gnome 3.x shell, so it won't be any better (as it also uses dconf)
<pyperdown_> That's what I thought.
<stgraber> mate is supposedly a fork of gnome 2.x, so if they actually forked it before the switch from gconf to dconf and they actually maintain all the old versions of all the packages, it may work
<stgraber> but my guess is that they just maintain a fork of the biggest UI bits, anything else will use dconf and won't work with the old lockdown tools
<stgraber> we really need someone to write a new lockdown tool using dconf/gsettings, once someone does that, Edubuntu will certainly include it by default. With our current projects and limited manpower, we won't be able to develop that ourself
<alkisg> (08:53:06 μμ) pyperdown_: Bummer - Myself and a colleague at another school district are struggling with this.  In the real world kids (and adults) will do things like turn networking off and screw with system settings, which turns into support issues. ==> why you give them admin rights?
<alkisg> How would a user without admin rights mess up system settings?
<pyperdown_> I will give it a shot but it is sounding like I may want to stick with 10.04 and wait for the tools to catch up.
<pyperdown_> We have to give them rights on interfaces, esp for wireless
<pyperdown_> Unless of course I'm missing something (And I hope I am)
<pyperdown_> But we do NOT give them admin rights on anything else.  No sudoer privs.
<stgraber> well, the network management stuff is now system wide by default
<stgraber> though I believe you can grant access to a separate group just to the Network Manager API with policykit
<stgraber> pyperdown_: something like: http://paste.ubuntu.com/992806/ dumped into /etc/polkit-1/localauthority.conf.d might do the trick (haven't tried it)
<stgraber> that way you just need your users in the network group but not in the admin group
<pyperdown_> I will try that.  Thanks very much.  Is "policykit" a package or part of the core?
<pyperdown_> Also, my colleague in Texas is looking for a way to lock down the http/https proxy setting - any thoughts on that?
<pyperdown_> stgraber:  Hey we've worked together before I think - I'm at Standard School District in Bakersfield - you folks did a Zimbra implementation for us, assuming you work for RLX...
<stgraber> pyperdown_: I used to work for RLNX until a bit over a year ago when I moved to Canonical, but yeah I indeed remember the Zimbra install RLNX did for you :)
<pyperdown_> I though I recognized your nick...  :)
<highvoltage> small world :)
<pyperdown_> absolutely!
<pyperdown_> RLX's loss, Canonical's gain :)
<highvoltage> heh
<highvoltage> yeah indeed.
<bencer> hi all
<highvoltage> hi bencer
<pyperdown_> howdy
<highvoltage> howdy pyperdown_
<highvoltage> how are you all today?
<pyperdown_> fightin' the good fight ;)
<pyperdown_> Huntin' for netgroup-based desktop policy
<highvoltage> sounds almost like a folk-song :)
<pyperdown_> lookin' to killit 'n grillit, metaphorically
#edubuntu 2012-05-18
<highvoltage> alkisg: howdy
<alkisg> Hi highvoltage
#edubuntu 2013-05-13
<personal> hi
<cariveri> Hi. anyone there. I have got a question on a teach-server/pupil-clients setup using edubuntu.
#edubuntu 2013-05-15
<boospy> test
<boospy> ok it works :)
<boospy> thanks
#edubuntu 2014-05-12
<neccs_admin> Hello edubuntu community, My name is Robert and I'am new to the linux environment.
<neccs_admin> I would like to begin using edubuntu for the school I represent, but I have two concerns.
<neccs_admin> 1. I have a windows network environment, how would I be able to connect the edubuntu computers to it?
<neccs_admin> 2. How can I manage the student edubuntu workstations remotely from one central computer?
<neccs_admin> Any help is much appreciated.
<highvoltage> Hi Robert
<highvoltage> neccs_admin: edubuntu computers can be on the same network, the AD integration isn't quite there (yet)
<highvoltage> neccs_admin: edubuntu ships with a tool called Epoptes that you can use to monitor the student machines
<neccs_admin> Hello highvoltage, Thank you for your reply. I will certainly look at Epoptes. Nice to meet you.
<highvoltage> neccs_admin: you too! welcome to edubuntu
<neccs_admin> Thanks!
#edubuntu 2015-05-11
<boospy> good evening
#edubuntu 2016-05-18
<daniel1234> Hello i am having troubles sharing files through samba
<daniel1234> Can anyone help
#edubuntu 2017-05-15
-queuebot:#edubuntu- Unapproved: sphinx (xenial-proposed/main) [1.3.6-2ubuntu1 => 1.3.6-2ubuntu1.1] (edubuntu, ubuntu-server) (sync)
-queuebot:#edubuntu- Unapproved: sphinx (yakkety-proposed/main) [1.4.8-1 => 1.4.8-1ubuntu0.1] (edubuntu, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#edubuntu- Unapproved: gnome-shell (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.24.1-0ubuntu1 => 3.24.2-0ubuntu0.1] (desktop-extra, edubuntu, mozilla, ubuntugnome)
-queuebot:#edubuntu- Unapproved: gnome-shell (yakkety-proposed/universe) [3.20.4-0ubuntu2 => 3.20.4-0ubuntu3] (desktop-extra, edubuntu, mozilla, ubuntugnome)
-queuebot:#edubuntu- Unapproved: gnome-shell (xenial-proposed/universe) [3.18.5-0ubuntu0.2 => 3.18.5-0ubuntu0.3] (desktop-extra, edubuntu, mozilla, ubuntugnome)
#edubuntu 2017-05-16
-queuebot:#edubuntu- Unapproved: lxcfs (xenial-proposed/main) [2.0.6-0ubuntu1~16.04.1 => 2.0.7-0ubuntu1~16.04.1] (edubuntu, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#edubuntu- Unapproved: lxcfs (zesty-proposed/main) [2.0.6-1 => 2.0.7-0ubuntu1~17.04.1] (edubuntu, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#edubuntu- Unapproved: lxcfs (yakkety-proposed/main) [2.0.6-0ubuntu1~16.10.1 => 2.0.7-0ubuntu1~16.10.1] (edubuntu, ubuntu-server)
#edubuntu 2019-05-14
-queuebot:#edubuntu- Unapproved: cloud-init (cosmic-proposed/main) [18.5-45-g3554ffe8-0ubuntu1~18.10.1 => 19.1-1-gbaa47854-0ubuntu1~18.10.1] (edubuntu, ubuntu-cloud, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#edubuntu- Unapproved: cloud-init (bionic-proposed/main) [18.5-45-g3554ffe8-0ubuntu1~18.04.1 => 19.1-1-gbaa47854-0ubuntu1~18.04.1] (edubuntu, ubuntu-cloud, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#edubuntu- Unapproved: cloud-init (xenial-proposed/main) [18.5-45-g3554ffe8-0ubuntu1~16.04.1 => 19.1-1-gbaa47854-0ubuntu1~16.04.1] (edubuntu, ubuntu-cloud, ubuntu-server)
#edubuntu 2019-05-15
-queuebot:#edubuntu- Unapproved: cloud-init (disco-proposed/main) [18.5-62-g6322c2dd-0ubuntu1 => 19.1-1-gbaa47854-0ubuntu1~19.04.1] (core, edubuntu, ubuntu-cloud)
-queuebot:#edubuntu- Unapproved: cloud-init (bionic-proposed/main) [18.5-45-g3554ffe8-0ubuntu1~18.04.1 => 19.1-1-gbaa47854-0ubuntu1~18.04.1] (edubuntu, ubuntu-cloud, ubuntu-server)
#edubuntu 2019-05-17
-queuebot:#edubuntu- Unapproved: open-vm-tools (bionic-proposed/main) [2:10.3.5-7~ubuntu0.18.04.1 => 2:10.3.10-1~ubuntu0.18.04.1] (edubuntu, ubuntu-cloud, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#edubuntu- Unapproved: open-vm-tools (cosmic-proposed/main) [2:10.3.5-7~ubuntu0.18.10.1 => 2:10.3.10-1~ubuntu0.18.10.1] (edubuntu, ubuntu-cloud, ubuntu-server)
#edubuntu 2020-05-17
<babuno> hi
